# Anastasia Beverly Hills Cosmetics



## PixieDancer (Aug 27, 2013)

Just wanted to start a new thread since I couldn't find a recent one that discussed Anastasia Cosmetics...
http://www.anastasia.net/

  	I recently applied and was accepted for my Anastasia PRO Discount. It allows me to shop online at the website only. This line is also carried at Sephora. I used to use her eyebrow pencil all the time, but ended up using Tarte products for that job. What prompted me to start this thread is her new "Lavish Palette" that's getting RAVE reviews on the Internet and from MUA's on IG!  
  	I ordered it from the Anastasia website and can't wait to play with it!  It honestly looks amazing! It will be available at Sephora in September as well. I have never used any of her eyeshadows, so I'm not quite sure what to expect. 




  	* Image taken from Anastasia.net

  	I also ordered her Brow Wiz and Tinted Brow Gel to try!

  	Does anyone have any thoughts on Anastasia products? The eyeshadows? The brow products? Any rants or raves? Opinions?!


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 27, 2013)

One of the GORGEOUS IG looks that sucked me into buying the Lavish Palette... Credit to IG User themakeuproom


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 27, 2013)

And one more... For now! Heehee Credit IG User rfadai


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 27, 2013)

www.Anastasia.net Lavish Palette Promo


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok last 2 for a moment... Can you tell I'm excited for this palette! Look how versatile it is!!!! I cannot believe ALL these looks came from one small palette! And you get tons of little extras too... Liner, brow pencil, brush, Tweezers!   Credit to the IG Users (all of the ones that sucked me in with their TDF looks!)


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks pixie dancer! they all look gorgeous but I feel like I have so much shadows that im sure if I want i can try to recreate these with what i got or come real close.  i also take into consideration that my skin is way darker than these ladies so those colors wont look like that on my lids, but  I can substitute with darker versions of those colors and itll end up looking similar


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 27, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> thanks pixie dancer! they all look gorgeous but I feel like I have so much shadows that im sure if I want i can try to recreate these with what i got or come real close.  i also take into consideration that my skin is way darker than these ladies so those colors wont look like that on my lids, but  I can substitute with darker versions of those colors and itll end up looking similar


  	I'm sure I probably have near dupes myself, but I was sucked in by the versatility and quality. Plus, I travel A TON! And so these well-edited palettes come in handy when I don't want to (or don't have time to) go through all my stash to pull what I might need. I had just never known much about Anastasia products (other than a brow pencil) so I was shocked to see how great this appeared to be! I'm sure if you put down a neutral base, you could pull off any of these looks... even with a darker skin tone. But shop that stash girl... I really should do that more often too, but I'm a damn hoarder and I've stopped denying my addiction. LOL


  	EDIT: It just came to me that I could look for dupes of this palette in my stash when I get it, so if anyone wanted to duplicate the looks that could help... Let me know if that would be helpful.


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm sure I probably have near dupes myself, but I was sucked in by the versatility and quality. Plus, I travel A TON! And so these well-edited palettes come in handy when I don't want to (or don't have time to) go through all my stash to pull what I might need. I had just never known much about Anastasia products (other than a brow pencil) so I was shocked to see how great this appeared to be! I'm sure if you put down a neutral base, you could pull off any of these looks... even with a darker skin tone. But shop that stash girl... I really should do that more often too, but I'm a damn hoarder and I've stopped denying my addiction. LOL
> 
> 
> EDIT: It just came to me that I could look for dupes of this palette in my stash when I get it, so if anyone wanted to duplicate the looks that could help... Let me know if that would be helpful.


  	That would be extremely helpful!

  	I have Anastasia's shadow duo in "My Bedford" which is a light peachy pink and an incredible vibrant plum purple. The quality is excellent in terms of application and blending and the shades are surprisingly unique. The only thing that annoyed me a little is that the plum colour fades fairly quickly, even over a primer. To be honest, I find that's true with most plum-type shades in any price range. I was just a little bummed because this one was so particularly beautiful. Still, that doesn't stop me from wearing it and I suspect a tacky primer might alleviate the problem.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 28, 2013)

katred said:


> That would be extremely helpful!
> 
> I have Anastasia's shadow duo in "My Bedford" which is a light peachy pink and an incredible vibrant plum purple. The quality is excellent in terms of application and blending and the shades are surprisingly unique. The only thing that annoyed me a little is that the plum colour fades fairly quickly, even over a primer. To be honest, I find that's true with most plum-type shades in any price range. I was just a little bummed because this one was so particularly beautiful. Still, that doesn't stop me from wearing it and I suspect a tacky primer might alleviate the problem.


  	Thanks for the feedback about her shadow duo.... I have seen her palettes at Sephora before but never considered buying them. She may be up-ing her game in the shadow department because MUA's seem to be LOVING this new palette! I'll test it out and see if I find serious fading with these shades. Although, there isn't any straight purple shadows in this palette, she does have another one out called "Catwalk" that does! I really hope I like the Lavish palette, because I can see it being a really useful travel palette for me. 

  	When I get it, I'll swatch everything and look for dupes for you!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

Got approved!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Got approved!


  Of course you did gurllll! Whatcha gettin?! (LAVISH LAVISH LAVISH!)


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 8, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Of course you did gurllll! Whatcha gettin?! (LAVISH LAVISH LAVISH!)


  Lavish, catwalk, and brow stencils.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Lavish, catwalk, and brow stencils.


  I love the Brow Wiz pencil too... I use it with my Tarte Brow Mousse! 
  I have some great stencils I never use from eyebrowz.com ... Talk about an EXTENSIVE brow product website! I really need to break them back out and try them again. I'm skeptical about stencils in general, but they seem like they could work if done correctly. Eyebrowz.com also has some good brow powders...
  I'm still trying to hold out on the Catwalk Palette. Let me know if  it's a must have. The Lavish Palette seemed a lot more original for my traveling needs. Hope I don't "need" Catwalk too!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lingering is my go- to pencil, and i stocked up on the brow shaders before mac DCd them, tho I've still been using the same one for 7 years (these things last forever!) and it's still going strong!   As for the catwalk palette, i actually think it's more of a necessity than the lavish palette as far as the colours go! And i could really do without all the stuff that comes underneath the the lavish kit. I just want it for the shadows really.   And i want the stencils just for my kit. I want something quick and easy to do brows on people.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> And i want the stencils just for my kit. I want something quick and easy to do brows on people.


  I have a couple MAC Taupe brow pencils left in my backup box... used to use that all the time. I used to be very unconfident at doing my brows, so I just sorta let them be. It took me awhile to figure out what products worked for me. And I cannot tolerate LE brow products, so I skipped those new MAC brow products everyone liked. Plus it seems Tarte Mousse is very similar. My first jar has lasted me forever too! 

  I just think Catwalk seemed more dupable for me in a travel palette. The Lavish eyeshadows are in a sleeve and they are removeable from the kit. So it's great for travel because it's so sleek. I like that there are colorful but everyday options. That and my Lorac PRO Palette or one of the UD Naked Palettes and I'm pretty well set for Fall travel. I LOVE my Inglot Palettes but even the 10 pan ones are so heavy and kind of bulky. I'll do an old style MAC 15 pan palette sometimes too if I have the extra time to pilfer through my stash for the colors I want.
  Pretty PLEASE let me know if the Catwalk Palette is superb and great quality too, I may still grab it eventually.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 8, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I have a couple MAC Taupe brow pencils left in my backup box... used to use that all the time. I used to be very unconfident at doing my brows, so I just sorta let them be. It took me awhile to figure out what products worked for me. And I cannot tolerate LE brow products, so I skipped those new MAC brow products everyone liked. Plus it seems Tarte Mousse is very similar. My first jar has lasted me forever too!   I just think Catwalk seemed more dupable for me in a travel palette. The Lavish eyeshadows are in a sleeve and they are removeable from the kit. So it's great for travel because it's so sleek. I like that there are colorful but everyday options. That and my Lorac PRO Palette or one of the UD Naked Palettes and I'm pretty well set for Fall travel. I LOVE my Inglot Palettes but even the 10 pan ones are so heavy and kind of bulky. I'll do an old style MAC 15 pan palette sometimes too if I have the extra time to pilfer through my stash for the colors I want. Pretty PLEASE let me know if the Catwalk Palette is superb and great quality too, I may still grab it eventually.


  Yes i still will never understand the the concept of LE brow products. I LOVE the brow shaders! I got them in all the colours for my kit cuz they come with a brow highlight as well, tho i don't use it, but great for personal use. It was so stupid of them to DC them cuz they were a thicker, creamier powder than a just a regular shadow. And now all the other brands out there are doing brow powders with a brow highlight, something that mac (now) doesn't have.


----------



## deanfour (Oct 23, 2013)

I love their clear brow gel!


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone else picked up the new Dipbrow Pomandes yet? I swear it's like the best thing ever invented for eyebrows! It took me a matter of seconds to fill in my brows and hit the door today. The texture is so creamy, and a little goes a very long way because they are SUPER pigmented. I almost passed, because I figured it wasn't much different from my inglot gel liner that I use for my brows(or any other gel liner for that matter) but honestly there's no comparison... it's hard to describe, but the texture, pigment and consistency is just ideal for the brows. And this stuff does not budge once it's set... at all! I still had perfect brows after washing my face for the night


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

deanfour said:


> I love their clear brow gel!


  I just got a free travel tube of it with my dipbrow order, it's pretty great. It's crazy how some things seem so dupable until you try the real deal... then dupes seem to not do it justice


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze33 said:


> Has anyone else picked up the new Dipbrow Pomandes yet? I swear it's like the best thing ever invented for eyebrows! It took me a matter of seconds to fill in my brows and hit the door today. The texture is so creamy, and a little goes a very long way because they are SUPER pigmented. I almost passed, because I figured it wasn't much different from my inglot gel liner that I use for my brows(or any other gel liner for that matter) but honestly there's no comparison... it's hard to describe, but the texture, pigment and consistency is just ideal for the brows. And this stuff does not budge once it's set... at all! I still had perfect brows after washing my face for the night :stars:


  I thought about trying it, but based in colour swatches, it's so hard to tel which one to get. There doesn't seem to be a colour that fits right to what i need-one that matches MAC's lingering brow pencil. Blonde seems too light and dark brown and chocolate are too dark. :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I thought about trying it, but based in colour swatches, it's so hard to tel which one to get. There doesn't seem to be a colour that fits right to what i need-one that matches MAC's lingering brow pencil. Blonde seems too light and dark brown and chocolate are too dark.


  I understand what you mean! I got dark brown, because Chocolate seemed darker in the swatches. It seems like Chocolate  is just a bit warmer than Dark Brown, but I'm discovering that you can make the color appear lighter the more you blend it out... so maybe you could try that. I'm thinking about using an Ulta coupon when it hits stores and getting Auburn to mix with Dark Brown to match my brows a little better (lighten the color and give some warmth) but honestly, I can't see going back to using pencil or powder after getting this product, it's just too easy and fool proof. I want to try this as an eyeliner since I know the color is so rich and it's 100% waterproof.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze33 said:


> I understand what you mean! I got dark brown, because Chocolate seemed darker in the swatches. It seems like Chocolate  is just a bit warmer than Dark Brown, but I'm discovering that you can make the color appear lighter the more you blend it out... so maybe you could try that. I'm thinking about using an Ulta coupon when it hits stores and getting Auburn to mix with Dark Brown to match my brows a little better (lighten the color and give some warmth) but honestly, I can't see going back to using pencil or powder after getting this product, it's just too easy and fool proof. I want to try this as an eyeliner since I know the color is so rich and it's 100% waterproof.


  Maybe i could mix blonde and dark brown...


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 15, 2013)

I ordered the darkest brow gel and the catwalk palette. I should have it by Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait. I had bought the tarte brow gel, but then I found out Anastasia was coming out with one so I returned that thing ASAP.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

I heard it's more mousse-like and not so creamy like mac's. That'd be great so it doesn't make the brows look stenciled on. I hate that look!


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I heard it's more mousse-like and not so creamy like mac's. That'd be great so it doesn't make the brows look stenciled on. I hate that look!


  It's still VERY creamy, but the consistency overall is lighter like a mousse. I think you'd get a good color with the blonde and dark brown mix too. I barely dipped an angle brush in the pot and that was enough to fill in both brows... it's sooooo pigment rich and gives you enough time to blend and shape before setting. My brows are still in place over 24 hours later, and this is after a full night out, a shower and my nightly face wash routine.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered the darkest brow gel and the catwalk palette. I should have it by Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait. I had bought the tarte brow gel, but then I found out Anastasia was coming out with one so I returned that thing ASAP.


  Do you mean the regular brow gel with the brush or the new product in the pot? If you ordered the pot, I'd like to know how you like the ebony color, I find they run kind of dark


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze33 said:


> Has anyone else picked up the new Dipbrow Pomandes yet? I swear it's like the best thing ever invented for eyebrows! It took me a matter of seconds to fill in my brows and hit the door today. The texture is so creamy, and a little goes a very long way because they are SUPER pigmented. I almost passed, because I figured it wasn't much different from my inglot gel liner that I use for my brows(or any other gel liner for that matter) but honestly there's no comparison... it's hard to describe, but the texture, pigment and consistency is just ideal for the brows. And this stuff does not budge once it's set... at all! I still had perfect brows after washing my face for the night


  I definitely want to try this product... but Tarte brow mousse is my go-to product and I'm almost through my jar with a backup waiting... so it may be awhile before I get around to trying this. The Tarte product is a very small jar and it last FOREVER!! Glad to hear you like it! I've added it to my "products to try" list.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I heard it's more mousse-like and not so creamy like mac's. That'd be great so it doesn't make the brows look stenciled on. I hate that look!


  That's even better! I just can't wait to get my little hands on it.    





SeaBreeze33 said:


> Do you mean the regular brow gel with the brush or the new product in the pot? If you ordered the pot, I'd like to know how you like the ebony color, I find they run kind of dark


  I mean the new product in the pot. My hair is dark brown, but my brows are black. Anytime I've tried a brown product for my brows it hasn't worked. I get black and with a light hand I don't look like groucho marx.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got a few eyebrow liner shades in the Anastasia line. But I can't ever seem to find a good match for my eyebrows. @ erine is lingering a good match for blonde/light brown eyebrows but black hair?


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 15, 2013)

I ordered my dipbrow gel on Cyber Monday and received my package yesterday. The only things I've ever used to fill my brows in were powder and pencil and I was a little hesitant that I'd suck at applying the dipbrow liner but I absolutely love it! I ended up choosing dark brown and it's a pretty good match for my brows. I was torn between that one and chocolate but it looked a little too warm for my taste and I surmised that ebony would have been too dark. Looks like I made a good choice with dark brown! I only tried it on one brow but that was enough to win me over. I also received a free brow gel but I handed that over to my Mom (who just recently bought Brow Wiz in soft brown!).


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I've got a few eyebrow liner shades in the Anastasia line. But I can't ever seem to find a good match for my eyebrows. @ erine is lingering a good match for blonde/light brown eyebrows but black hair?


  With black hair you normally want your brows to be a shade or two lighter for the most natural look. Do you dye your hair black? Some women who dye their hair black like to keep their brows their natural colour, so if this is you, then yes, lingering would be the colour you'd want.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> With black hair you normally want your brows to be a shade or two lighter for the most natural look. Do you dye your hair black? Some women who dye their hair black like to keep their brows their natural colour, so if this is you, then yes, lingering would be the colour you'd want.


  Yeah I dye my hair black, Naturally my hair is like a dirt dish blonde. I don't ever change the color of my eyebrows I just fill in sparse parts. Thank you though! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I mean the new product in the pot. My hair is dark brown, but my brows are black. Anytime I've tried a brown product for my brows it hasn't worked. I get black and with a light hand I don't look like groucho marx.


  The dark brown is actually really dark, I think it would work fine for you. I wish they had something in between Auburn and Dark Brown... maybe a medium/light brown, because it is a really deep/dark brown, almost off black


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 15, 2013)

hoshiakari_ said:


> I ordered my dipbrow gel on Cyber Monday and received my package yesterday. The only things I've ever used to fill my brows in were powder and pencil and I was a little hesitant that I'd suck at applying the dipbrow liner but I absolutely love it! I ended up choosing dark brown and it's a pretty good match for my brows. I was torn between that one and chocolate but it looked a little too warm for my taste and I surmised that ebony would have been too dark. Looks like I made a good choice with dark brown! I only tried it on one brow but that was enough to win me over. I also received a free brow gel but I handed that over to my Mom (who just recently bought Brow Wiz in soft brown!).


  The free brow gel was a nice surprise for me as well


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Yeah I dye my hair black, Naturally my hair is like a dirt dish blonde. I don't ever change the color of my eyebrows I just fill in sparse parts. Thank you though! I'll have to give it a try.


  I think you'll like it. I'm a light brunette with natural blonde highlights and use lingering.    





SeaBreeze33 said:


> The dark brown is actually really dark, I think it would work fine for you. I wish they had something in between Auburn and Dark Brown... maybe a medium/light brown, because it is a really deep/dark brown, almost off black


  See! This is exactly what they need! They're missing that inbetween shade for light brunettes!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 16, 2013)

I see on Anastasia's site they have a contour kit. It says out of stock, but I'm going to assume it's coming soon. Not that I need a contouring kit, but I'd probably buy it anyway since I've been really happy with this brand so far.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I see on Anastasia's site they have a contour kit. It says out of stock, but I'm going to assume it's coming soon. Not that I need a contouring kit, but I'd probably buy it anyway since I've been really happy with this brand so far.


  Nope, it launched today and sold out already. It'll restock next week tho.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Nope, it launched today and sold out already. It'll restock next week tho.


  Hot damn! I check the site regularly and I just assumed it hadn't really been in stock yet. Good to know.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Hot damn! I check the site regularly and I just assumed it hadn't really been in stock yet. Good to know.


  I only found out thru IG!


----------



## niinherz (Dec 16, 2013)

Do we know if that contour kit will be available at sephora?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2013)

niinherz said:


> Do we know if that contour kit will be available at sephora?


  Not in any stores or on other store sites. Just on her website.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Not in any stores or on other store sites. Just on her website.


  It looks nice, but I feel like I've seen it all before, and for much less. I'm pretty happy with my Face Form contouring kit from Sleek


----------



## niinherz (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Not in any stores or on other store sites. Just on her website.


 Thank You, definitely  will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my order today with the brow pomade and catwalk palette. I'm loving the pomade. It blends great with my brow hair. I think this might be my new HG product depending on how it performs when I wear it out. That means my Hourglass brow pencil will have to take a backseat. The color, Ebony is perfect, too. When the contour kit comes back I might get the next darkest color just to play with. Maybe I can mix the two and see what happens.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 17, 2013)

Isn't it great! I love how seamlessly it blends everything together. You're not going to want to use anything else. In your opinion, is the catwalk a must buy, how versatile is it?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze33 said:


> Isn't it great! I love how seamlessly it blends everything together. You're not going to want to use anything else. In your opinion, is the catwalk a must buy, how versatile is it?


  I think it's a must even though I have tons of eyeshadows. There's a nice mix of shimmery shades and matte. You have a few light shades for something subtle and then you have the deep burgundy, brown and black for something more dramatic. I don't love it quite as much as lavish, but I think you should definitely take a look at it.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 5, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my order today with the brow pomade and catwalk palette. I'm loving the pomade. It blends great with my brow hair. I think this might be my new HG product depending on how it performs when I wear it out. That means my Hourglass brow pencil will have to take a backseat. The color, Ebony is perfect, too. When the contour kit comes back I might get the next darkest color just to play with. Maybe I can mix the two and see what happens.


 Have you tried the other shades in the anastasia dipbrow pomade? I was thinking chocolate brown for myself.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Have you tried the other shades in the anastasia dipbrow pomade? I was thinking chocolate brown for myself.


  I ended up buying Chocolate and Dark Brown. DB is the perfect match for me. Chocolate is a tad light, but still useable.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 5, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I ended up buying Chocolate and Dark Brown. DB is the perfect match for me. Chocolate is a tad light, but still useable.


 Thanks for your response. I just purchased the chocolate but if I don't like it, I'll just return it to sephora. I usually use the tarte mousse brow one by tarte cosmetics. Do you find them similar?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Thanks for your response. I just purchased the chocolate but if I don't like it, I'll just return it to sephora. I usually use the tarte mousse brow one by tarte cosmetics. Do you find them similar?


  Eh. I tried the tarte one and returned it when I found out anastasia was coming out with one. I don't find the anastasia to be as thick and I think it holds up better as far as wear time. They're not drastically different, though.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 6, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Eh. I tried the tarte one and returned it when I found out anastasia was coming out with one. I don't find the anastasia to be as thick and I think it holds up better as far as wear time. They're not drastically different, though.


  Well I used the tarte one for almost a year now. So I look forward to trying out the Anastasia one.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 7, 2014)

I ordered the DipBrow in Ebony. So excited to get it!


----------



## babycheri (Jan 7, 2014)

My sister gifted me with the brow genius kit for Christmas, I'm pretty stoked but still trying to figure out how to fill in my brows lol. I read the instructions but I always chicken out when trying new makeup techniques


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

My dipbrow pomade in chocolate has finally arrived.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

Anastasia Dipbrow chocolate on NW 47 skin.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2014)

Are there any WOC who purchased her contour kit. I would love to see swatches or a full face!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Are there any WOC who purchased her contour kit. I would love to see swatches or a full face!


 Mufe (#4 palette) is great for WOC. I forgot which video I seen on YouTube. She was a WOC (lighter skin) and was just noticeable on her. Have you tried checking it out in person as well?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Mufe (#4 palette) is great for WOC. I forgot which video I seen on YouTube. She was a WOC (lighter skin) and was just noticeable on her. Have you tried checking it out in person as well?


  I went to imats and forgot while I was at her booth. I might just wait till next year or if it ever goes in stores. Thank you though. I will look into that one


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi guys, quick question. I want to get one her Brow Wiz pencils as my eyebrows are full and I think the mousse pot would be an overkill. My hair is currently a deep brown and my eyebrows are more of a medium brown (which is my natural hair colour). Which colour should I go with? I was thinking either Brunette or Soft Brown but can't decide which would be better...


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

I think some of these might pull a bit red -- Brunette especially.  Maybe soft brown is better for your shade of med brown.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Hi guys, quick question. I want to get one her Brow Wiz pencils as my eyebrows are full and I think the mousse pot would be an overkill. My hair is currently a deep brown and my eyebrows are more of a medium brown (which is my natural hair colour). Which colour should I go with? I was thinking either Brunette or Soft Brown but can't decide which would be better...


  I use her Brow Wiz in Soft Brown... I think it would be a nice match for you too. HTH


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 26, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> SeaBreeze33 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what you mean! I got dark brown, because Chocolate seemed darker in the swatches. It seems like Chocolate  is just a bit warmer than Dark Brown, but I'm discovering that you can make the color appear lighter the more you blend it out... so maybe you could try that. I'm thinking about using an Ulta coupon when it hits stores and getting Auburn to mix with Dark Brown to match my brows a little better (lighten the color and give some warmth) but honestly, I can't see going back to using pencil or powder after getting this product, it's just too easy and fool proof. I want to try this as an eyeliner since I know the color is so rich and it's 100% waterproof.
> ...


  When I was in Sephora this evening, the display showed they were coming out with some more colors in the Fall - some lighter shades to balance out the range of colors.


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

i got the dip brow because i heard amazing things about it from the muas on IG and i just can't seem to understand the hype, its literally a mac paint pot. these girls made it seem amazing! maybe i'm different. :/ i wanted it to be a holy grail so bad.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 30, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> i got the dip brow because i heard amazing things about it from the muas on IG and i just can't seem to understand the hype, its literally a mac paint pot. these girls made it seem amazing! maybe i'm different. :/ i wanted it to be a holy grail so bad.


 It's applies a little wet too. I prefer my brow mousse one by tarte.


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> It's applies a little wet too. I prefer my brow mousse one by tarte.


  im gonna try that. ive tried so many eye brow products, its truly ridiculous i dont have one i like yet.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 30, 2014)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





goldielockss said:


> im gonna try that. ive tried so many eye brow products, its truly ridiculous i dont have one i like yet.


 Trust me it is the best! And I have mac, too face, and Anastasia one to compare. I do adore Anastasia brow pencils but the gel one is just okay.


----------



## alyxo (Feb 5, 2014)

The other day I went into my local Sephora and they released Anastasia's brow pomade so I purchased that. I have naturally thicker brows so I don't spend a lot of time on them. But I bought this product thinking it would be nice to have it in my kit even if I didn't use it. I was so wrong! I am so in love with this product, it is AMAZING for the brows. I don't know how I lived my life without it in my makeup collection. Seriously, it's wonderful. It looks like it is a gel formula but to me it's almost a kind of mousse texture. However, it does not fall apart or rub off. Once it's set, it doesn't move, it's bulletproof.

  I really want to try her Lavish or Catwalk palette. I missed the train on those products when Sephora carried them and I haven't seen them since. I don't know if they will ever come back because the Lavish isn't even on Anastasia's website, but the Catwalk is. I live in the Toronto area and I haven't seen it at my 2 local Sephora stores. I thought of ordering the Catwalk from Anastasia's website but the s&h for Canada is $18 which is a joke and I refuse to pay that much.

  Does anyone know if the palettes are ever coming back? I feel like I'll have to actually call the Sephora stores in Toronto and see what they have to say. I'm totally kicking myself in the ass for not purchasing one of the palettes, right now...


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 5, 2014)

alyxo said:


> The other day I went into my local Sephora and they released Anastasia's brow pomade so I purchased that. I have naturally thicker brows so I don't spend a lot of time on them. But I bought this product thinking it would be nice to have it in my kit even if I didn't use it. I was so wrong! I am so in love with this product, it is AMAZING for the brows. I don't know how I lived my life without it in my makeup collection. Seriously, it's wonderful. It looks like it is a gel formula but to me it's almost a kind of mousse texture. However, it does not fall apart or rub off. Once it's set, it doesn't move, it's bulletproof.  I really want to try her Lavish or Catwalk palette. I missed the train on those products when Sephora carried them and I haven't seen them since. I don't know if they will ever come back because the Lavish isn't even on Anastasia's website, but the Catwalk is. I live in the Toronto area and I haven't seen it at my 2 local Sephora stores. I thought of ordering the Catwalk from Anastasia's website but the s&h for Canada is $18 which is a joke and I refuse to pay that much.  Does anyone know if the palettes are ever coming back? I feel like I'll have to actually call the Sephora stores in Toronto and see what they have to say. I'm totally kicking myself in the ass for not purchasing one of the palettes, right now...


  The lavish palette is available online at ulta.


----------



## alyxo (Feb 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The lavish palette is available online at ulta.


I don't think Ulta ships to Canada, unfortunately. But thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 5, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I don't think Ulta ships to Canada, unfortunately. But thanks!


  Bummer. May have to do a CP.


----------



## purplevines (Feb 5, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I don't think Ulta ships to Canada, unfortunately. But thanks!


  Do you/anyone know if the palette is guaranteed to be in ulta stores? I'm going to the states on the 13th-18th of Feb and could try getting it for you, I live in Toronto area too 

  EDIT: Lavish is online only but the two stores that are close to where I am staying both have Catwalk in-store! PM me if you're interested!


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 6, 2014)

i saw catwalk at my local ulta.


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone bought the contour kit? Thoughts?


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 13, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Has anyone bought the contour kit? Thoughts?


  i know. i want it too! hope we see some replies.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> i know. i want it too! hope we see some replies.


  Wayne Goss did a tutorial on it.... hth


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Wayne Goss did a tutorial on it.... hth


  I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

yw
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Goss is one of the very few You tubers who are honest.


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yw:tip:   Goss is one of the very few You tubers who are honest.


  I love that he just gets to the point too. And maybe the wink at the end of his videos lol.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

lol yes.. love that naughty wink!


----------



## alyxo (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope Sephora gets the Contour kit.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 17, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I hope Sephora gets the Contour kit.


  She said it'll only be sold on her site.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Lavish palette is being rereleased next week on her site. :yahoo:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anybody used the pro brow palette before? Hows the quality of those powders in the brows? I like that there's a wide range of colours. The wax and concealer tho i won't use.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't used the powder palette before, but I have used the powder duos. I liked them a lot. Pigmented and hold up well. I was eyeing the palette, but I prefer the pomade texture.


----------



## miss0annette (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Has anybody used the pro brow palette before? Hows the quality of those powders in the brows? I like that there's a wide range of colours. The wax and concealer tho i won't use.


  I have her beauty express palette for brows and eyes in brunette. I love the brow powder duo it came with. I used to use mac charcoal brown to fill in my brows but I find myself reaching for the powder duo instead. The set also came with wax and a highlight powder duo. They're all very buttery and nice!   I'm sure the pro one is similar but with more colors. I actually like that one because it does come with concealer. I'm usually to lazy to reach for my own so I skip that. Haha


----------



## User38 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am loving the dipbrow mousse.. it's an amazing product. I am still having a bit of trouble with the colours tho.. I need to mix two in order to get the right shade.  But then, there is not one company which makes this product in my shade.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I haven't used the powder palette before, but I have used the powder duos. I liked them a lot. Pigmented and hold up well. I was eyeing the palette, but I prefer the pomade texture.





miss0annette said:


> I have her beauty express palette for brows and eyes in brunette. I love the brow powder duo it came with. I used to use mac charcoal brown to fill in my brows but I find myself reaching for the powder duo instead. The set also came with wax and a highlight powder duo. They're all very buttery and nice!   I'm sure the pro one is similar but with more colors. I actually like that one because it does come with concealer. I'm usually to lazy to reach for my own so I skip that. Haha


  I'm guessing they're the same things then, just all the colours vs the one (or duo) colour. I'm looking for something for my second kit. Thanks dolls!


----------



## miss0annette (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm guessing they're the same things then, just all the colours vs the one (or duo) colour. I'm looking for something for my second kit. Thanks dolls!


  I want to try the brow wiz but I'm letting my brows grow out right now so they look like a hot mess.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> I want to try the brow wiz but I'm letting my brows grow out right now so they look like a hot mess.


  I wanna try i too, but need to wait for the right shade to come out.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 27, 2014)

I need to look into this. The red hair black eyebrow look is NOT COOL


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 1, 2014)

I finally remembered to take a pic of the display noting the new Dipbrow shades coming out this fall:


----------



## miss0annette (Mar 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  Thank goodness! i thought her other colors were too harsh. I can't wait to try one of these. Thanks Yazmin!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I finally remembered to take a pic of the display noting the new Dipbrow shades coming out this fall:


  Soft brown! That's what i need, right there!!! But fall is so damn far away!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


   Hopefully they'll show up on Anastasia's website much sooner.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 4, 2014)

Posted on Instagram by makeupbyisela. Excited about this!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2014)

New brow palette


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hopefully they'll show up on Anastasia's website much sooner.


  I need a taupe.. will wait too.  using med brown mixed with Tarte mousse in taupe.. lol.  It works, but it takes longer for appl


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2014)

i had been eyeing the Brow wiz for some time, since pixie raved about it in the first pages. i only needed it to fill some crazy spots one of my brows has. i have always been a clear mascara girl, and never ever thought about a pencil. BUT my dad got me the perfect brown pencil in brunette/dark brunette and OMG i love it. he also got me the matte highlighter in camille.
  which is now my favorite thing ever! its so easy to use and blends like a dream. 

  im a convert!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

Her lavish palette is back up, LE, on her site, for those who missed it at holiday time (no pro discount tho). I ordered one for my kit cuz i love mine so much!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Her lavish palette is back up, LE, on her site, for those who missed it at holiday time (no pro discount tho). I ordered one for my kit cuz i love mine so much!


  I told you you'd love it! I reach for it a ton.. And always have it in my travel makeup case!! So it's been everything I wanted it to be! Glad you love it... Better than Catwalk is the question now???


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I told you you'd love it! I reach for it a ton.. And always have it in my travel makeup case!! So it's been everything I wanted it to be! Glad you love it... Better than Catwalk is the question now???


  Definitely better! She's coming out with the lavish colours in individual pans!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Definitely better! She's coming out with the lavish colours in individual pans!


  thanks pixie and erine. i just ordered this palette for my mom. i will tell her some of the best in here recommended it.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2014)

kimibos said:


> thanks pixie and erine. i just ordered this palette for my mom. i will tell her some of the best in here recommended it.


  I think she'll love it! I'm excited for some of the colours to come in single form! And it's super slim and easy to travel with!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I think she'll love it! I'm excited for some of the colours to come in single form! And it's super slim and easy to travel with!


  i hope Sienna is one of them, it looks like a perfect crease color.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i hope Sienna is one of them, it looks like a perfect crease color.


  Me too! It is perfect for the crease!, and orange soda is a good substitute for samoa silk for those who missed out on it before it was DCd.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 19, 2014)

Her shipping to Canada is ridiculous so as much as I want the palette, I'm not getting it.


----------



## tamikajodha (Mar 19, 2014)

Did anyone try the concealers?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2014)

alyxo said:


> Her shipping to Canada is ridiculous so as much as I want the palette, I'm not getting it.


  Do a CP!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 19, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Did anyone try the concealers?


  I ordered a couple of shades since it looks like I fall in between.  Ordered over the weekend and I'm still waiting for my shipping confirmation.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 19, 2014)

kimibos said:


> thanks pixie and erine. i just ordered this palette for my mom. i will tell her some of the best in here recommended it.


  Oh she will LOVE it! Did you get one too? It's the best overall palette I have come across in a long time! I use every shade and it creates so many different looks! And it is hands down the best travel palette EVER! I could take JUST THIS PALETTE and be completely satisfied! It's the one thing that got me excited enough to start this thread!!


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 21, 2014)

Taupe looks like a perfect match for me, but glad I ordered anyway. I was under the impression they were coming out sooner than the fall. Anyone know when the contour palette is supposed to be back in stock?


----------



## tamikajodha (Mar 21, 2014)

tfisher07 said:


> Taupe looks like a perfect match for me, but glad I ordered anyway. I was under the impression they were coming out sooner than the fall. Anyone know when the contour palette is supposed to be back in stock?


  May


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 21, 2014)

tfisher07 said:


> Taupe looks like a perfect match for me, but glad I ordered anyway. I was under the impression they were coming out sooner than the fall. Anyone know when the contour palette is supposed to be back in stock?


  [@]Yazmin[/@] posted a pic of the display stating they were launching in the fall. She posted it in post #91


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only one who's having shipping issues with this company?  I ordered the Lavish Palette 9 days ago and have YET to receive a shipping confirmation.  I sent a message about the order via their website.. no response.  I sent a message to them on Facebook.  I was told to contact customer service on the website which I ALREADY DID.  I THEN called them yesterday and after getting all kinds of excuses I finally got an email that said my order had shipped, but it wasn't my order.  I called AGAIN just now and all I got was more runaround and an email address for "Tom" some customer service supervisor.  What kind of operation are they running? I thought I paid with paypal because I was a HOT second away from disputing the charge but I didn't so now I'm out my money and have NO product.  Ridiculous!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Am I the only one who's having shipping issues with this company?  I ordered the Lavish Palette 9 days ago and have YET to receive a shipping confirmation.  I sent a message about the order via their website.. no response.  I sent a message to them on Facebook.  I was told to contact customer service on the website which I ALREADY DID.  I THEN called them yesterday and after getting all kinds of excuses I finally got an email that said my order had shipped, but it wasn't my order.  I called AGAIN just now and all I got was more runaround and an email address for "Tom" some customer service supervisor.  What kind of operation are they running? I thought I paid with paypal because I was a HOT second away from disputing the charge but I didn't so now I'm out my money and have NO product.  Ridiculous!


  Same here. I ordered 9 days ago and JUST got a shipping confirm today saying my order was shipped thru Amazon (???), but that only one item was shipped (i ordered 2 items), but the confirmation says my order is complete.   I read the comments on her IG and people say all sorts of things about missing items or they have questions about their order and that they've emailed multiple times and have gotten no response. Her CS is severely lacking, which is unfortunate for how popular her brand is. Unless you're a popular IG makeup artist who she sends free product to, i guess it's a hassle for you to get service direct from her site. :dunno:


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 25, 2014)

I got an email as well, but it was for the wrong order, it was I think the order number before mine, someone in Texas and I'm in New York.  I don't care about Brittney Rodriguez's order, I care about mine.  

Really a simple "We're backlogged with orders, we're so sorry, we'll keep you updated" would suffice.  To say NOTHING, but have time to Instagram all damn day long is insulting. Complaints on Facebook and Instagram are being ignored and deleted (including mine) but she's got time to browse through Instagram and post pictures from bloggers all day long.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 25, 2014)

I ordered the lavish palette on the 15th and received it yesterday. I never got a shipped/tracking email either. The envelope it came in was also torn and could've easily been stolen out of. It was alright but I thought the while process was ridiculous. Very poor on their part.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 25, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I got an email as well, but it was for the wrong order, it was I think the order number before mine, someone in Texas and I'm in New York.  I don't care about Brittney Rodriguez's order, I care about mine.
> 
> *Really a simple "We're backlogged with orders, we're so sorry, we'll keep you updated" would suffice.  To say NOTHING, but have time to Instagram all damn day long is insulting*. Complaints on Facebook and Instagram are being ignored and deleted (including mine) but she's got time to browse through Instagram and post pictures from bloggers all day long.


  That's what I'm saying!!!! Just let us know something. It's really aggravating and disrespectful to keep obnoxiously posting photos and answering everyone but those who have questions about their order. It's my first time ordering from her and definitely my last. I get companies have issues with orders and such but I'd be a lot more understanding if you'd just let me know. The way this whole thing has been handled is really poor. I was excited because I do see so many MUAs raving about her product but I guess you have to be one of those MUAs to have a sweet experience and your product right away.

  But I am still excited to get my Lavish palette. The colors look great!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 25, 2014)

I placed my order 10 days ago and never received a shipping confirmation. I called CS today and was given a tracking number. I hope it's for my order.   This is not a way to run a business if you want to keep customers. I was hoping to get the contour kit when it is restocked, but I may have to skip it. I wish Sephora carried it.


----------



## afulton (Mar 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> This is not a way to run a business if you want to keep customers. I was hoping to get the contour kit when it is restocked, but I may have to skip it. I wish Sephora carried it.


  I've ordered from them several times and never recall getting a shipping confirmation.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thankfully a couple different stores carry SOME of their products (tho not the entire line), so people can at least get products thru other retailers without dealing with shitty service.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahahahahaha so i just got an email saying they "sent me the wrong tracking info for my order, and if i haven't already received my package at 62 E Ave, here's the right tracking number..."   So they gave me the wrong address. Ok. Then i look at the email again and it says "Dear Marjorie B...."  What the actual fuck!?


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 26, 2014)

FAIL! I got that email too but thankfully it was the right address. 

  I can't shake my head enough about this whole thing.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 26, 2014)

I ordered from that site so long ago that my memory is a little fuzzy, but I think when I ordered the brow gel I had to contact them to find out if my order had shipped. Not a fan of that. At least it got to me quickly, but that's not how you do business. People shouldn't have to wonder what's up with merchandise they paid for. Thankfully, I don't have to order anything else from there. I was kinda excited about the concealer, but I see it contains an ingredient that I cannot use.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

  Oh she will LOVE it! Did you get one too? It's the best overall palette I have come across in a long time! I use every shade and it creates so many different looks! And it is hands down the best travel palette EVER! I could take JUST THIS PALETTE and be completely satisfied! It's the one thing that got me excited enough to start this thread!!


  Thanks hun! i didnt get it for me. im hopping she makes the matte ones in singles, like erine mentioned. so i can buy those.

  its going to be here on Tuesday! i cant wait.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow the drama lol That sucks! She's pretty new still you'd think she'd want to build up a good CS rep. Luckily I have full eyebrows and just get the wiz pencil in brunette I think. I love it! Though my second one from ulta broke off a bunch when I first got it! Now I know to check it before I drive off.  I was interested in the contour palette but there's so many and so many to probably come out I'll skip it. I want to try the dip brow but I feel it may be over kill?


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey ladies! I finally got mine today. I am just soooo disappointed. I'm returning it and getting my money back. Two weeks of BS for that small, poorly designed palette?! Not worth it. Not worth it. I was excited because everyone is always raving about Anastasia's products and about that palette; I'm not a fan whatsoever.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Hey ladies! I finally got mine today. I am just soooo disappointed. I'm returning it and getting my money back. Two weeks of BS for that small, poorly designed palette?! Not worth it. Not worth it. I was excited because everyone is always raving about Anastasia's products and about that palette; I'm not a fan whatsoever.


  you didn't like it? The palette is off putting at first, But the shadows are boss! I know their cs is crap but did you atleast play with the palette hun?  I find them to be pigmented and a great mix of shades. Idk sorry to hear you disappointed!   I wonder what kind of trouble it will be just to return something ayyy


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 28, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> I wonder what kind of trouble it will be just to return something ayyy


  I literally opened it and said out loud "This is it?! All that trouble for this??"
  I haven't played with it yet and have no desire to (that's the frustration talking right now).
  I'll try it out first but I don't even really want it anymore. I'm really disappointed.

  I did pick up  the Sephora COTY palette today though…it's freakin' huge. I played with it a bit in-store and fell in love. The pigmentation is wonderful!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I literally opened it and said out loud "This is it?! All that trouble for this??" I haven't played with it yet and have no desire too (that's the frustration talking right now). I'll try it out first but I don't even really want it anymore. I'm really disappointed.  I did pick of Sephore COTY palette today though…it's freakin' huge. I played with it a bit in-store and fell in love. The pigmentation is wonderful!


 Yeah I understand. Mine got to me without tracking and a half opened envelope. I was pissed and still ended up liking it lol. $24 or however much it was isn't too bad for it. It's not bulky so I'm happy! Definitely play first girl!


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

oh dear, what a nightmare of CS.. worse than Chanel!

  I always buy from Sephora or Nordies .. at least there's more responsible providers.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 28, 2014)

Crazy! Hearing this now I will never order from her site. Ill wait till it hits a retail store or wait till imats next yr!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear, what a nightmare of CS.. worse than Chanel!
> 
> I always buy from Sephora or Nordies .. at least there's more responsible providers.


  Chanel has bad customer service? I wouldn't think they would!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 28, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


>


  Okay, okay I will! I think I was definitely just frustrated with how this all played out. I'll wear it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear, what a nightmare of CS.. worse than Chanel!
> 
> I always buy from Sephora or Nordies .. at least there's more responsible providers.


  What sucks is the products I wanted (brow palette, concealers) are not available with them - not yet anyway, though I'm not sure if they will be.  Speaking of which, my order arrived today.  They packaged the palette in a box with no other stuffing, barrier around it so it was just loose in the box, while the concealers were sent separately in a padded mailer.  It could have all fit in one or the other.  Fortunately, all of the powders were in tact.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> What sucks is the products I wanted (brow palette, concealers) are not available with them - not yet anyway, though I'm not sure if they will be.  Speaking of which, my order arrived today.  They packaged the palette in a box with no other stuffing, barrier around it so it was just loose in the box, while the concealers were sent separately in a padded mailer.  It could have all fit in one or the other.  Fortunately, all of the powders were in tact.


  Yeah, the brows and concealers are just gonna be on her site only.   My lavish palette came today. My catwalk palette is missing    I just send an email off, so let's see how long it takes for me to get a response. Plus i got another email with someone else's tracking number for their lavish palette. Their CS is something else, i tell ya! hboy:


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 29, 2014)

So I think she'll be out of stock awhile.  I saw someone comment about her being at imats NY and she said she wouldn't be because she's out of stock. Eek


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2014)

I tried to get a blonde dip brow .. and it's oos too.. [email protected]!#$% ...


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 29, 2014)

ah crap...I thought I was the only one having issues with shipping.  I think with the new brow kit, concealers, and lavish coming out all around the same time there have been MAJOR issues.  I ordered my brow kit & concealer the day it launched and 10 days had gone by without any word on shipping.  I emailed twice and then I got an email with tracking info, my stuff was sent fedex 2day.  I got it today.  Pretty happy with it!  I have another package that I'm waiting for...one with the lavish palette..and it seems like I'll be waiting a while.

  Prior to this I've never had any issues.  I always got emails with tracking numbers!  My contour kit came soooo fast when I ordered it.

  I think she bit off more than she could chew by releasing/relaunching so many items at the same time.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, so far I've received my lavish palette, along with the tracking numbers for Marjorie's and Hannah's (whoever they are :dunno: ) lavish palette. But no sight or sound of catwalk palette. :sigh:


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 30, 2014)

I used the palette yesterday and actually like Cream and Orange Soda. *sigh* I'm sold, I'll keep it.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 30, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I used the palette yesterday and actually like Cream and Orange Soda. *sigh* I'm sold, I'll keep it. eace:


 I win! Lol just kidding doll. It's a good palette though and much more worth keeping than trying to fight their nonsense CS. Enjoy!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

i woke up very late yesterday, since i have been having headaches and insomnia lately. I missed the delivery of the palette. i dont see anything saying that i have to sign a paper. Why cant they just put in in the mail box or next to the door?
   it says 

 Customer not available or business closed - Please contact local Post Office to pick up or reschedule delivery
 
 
  the usps page says "ready to pick up"


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2014)

That's pretty weird @kimibos. Mine was just waiting in my mail box.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 1, 2014)

One week later...i finally get shipping notification for my lavish palette.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's been 3 days since i emailed them. Nothin. :sigh:


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's been 3 days since i emailed them. Nothin. :sigh:


So many complaints on Instagram  My goodness


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> So many complaints on Instagram  My goodness


  Yup.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's been 3 days since i emailed them. Nothin.


  I give up with them!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

she is on instagram all the time. she should be reading her costumers emails.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2014)

That's what I was gonna say, although she probably doesn't run cs herself, she could at least let her staff know because I know she sees the Instagram comments with everyone bashing her.
  I am blaming her though. Whether it's her or her customer service; She sees the people upset and doesn't respond, but dog forbid a MUA leaves a comment, she can answer back REAL fast!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 1, 2014)

Y'all see her announcement about sephora? It's going to carry stuff for a limited time? Maybe she can't handle the demand and all the customers?


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2014)

She probably can't.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess it'd be too much to ask that she stock Sephora stores pronto?  I really want that contour kit.  I would love to get it, with the current discount plus Ebates and Sephora points.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 4, 2014)

UGHHHHH.  I got my order in the mail today.  I was supposed to have the Lavish palette, brow fix, and brow duality.  I got brow duality and clear brow gel sent to me.  WTFFFF?!?!?  I emailed them asking for a refund on my other 2 products.  I'm so irritated -_-


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm SO sad the pomades r sold out everywhere.  Just when I had found a match.  Just when I thought I ha it. Nowhere to be found. Blaaaaahhhhh


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2014)

fallenang3l211 said:


> UGHHHHH.  I got my order in the mail today.  I was supposed to have the Lavish palette, brow fix, and brow duality.  I got brow duality and clear brow gel sent to me.  WTFFFF?!?!?  I emailed them asking for a refund on my other 2 products.  I'm so irritated -_-


  Good luck with that. I just sent them a third email, commented in her IG AND on her FB page trying to get my missing palette that i paid for. Still nothing.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow. That is really crazy. Their business got out of their hands


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Good luck with that. I just sent them a third email, commented in her IG AND on her FB page trying to get my missing palette that i paid for. Still nothing.


  Argh...this is so frustrating.  I'm contemplating calling them but I have a feeling I'll end up throwing my phone at the wall.  This is really such a shame.  I was SO excited when I got ABHpro and I haven't had any problems up til now.  I hope you get some kind of response or resolution soon!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm SO sad the pomades r sold out everywhere.  Just when I had found a match.  Just when I thought I ha it. Nowhere to be found. Blaaaaahhhhh


  I suggest you make their booth your first or second stop next week, if you can. Too bad I wasn't going - we could tag team.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Good luck with that. I just sent them a third email, commented in her IG AND on her FB page trying to get my missing palette that i paid for. Still nothing.


  That actually ridiculous you STILL haven't received it yet or heard any word.


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i woke up very late yesterday, since i have been having headaches and insomnia lately. I missed the delivery of the palette. i dont see anything saying that i have to sign a paper. Why cant they just put in in the mail box or next to the door?
> it says
> 
> Customer not available or business closed - Please contact local Post Office to pick up or reschedule delivery
> ...


 
  I was trying to get a Blonde dip brow to mix with my medium brown and a pinch of black.. until I get a newer formula from Anastasia which meets my colours.. no luck.  Everybody is sold out.. lol.

  so my eyebrows are still a bit off colourwise, but hey they look like tiny tarantulas


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I suggest you make their booth your first or second stop next week, if you can. Too bad I wasn't going - we could tag team.


    Tag teaming is a great idea!! I didn't see anastasia on the imats listing tho!!!!! :0


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Maybe she can't handle the demand and all the customers?


  sephora is almost out of product


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2014)

fallenang3l211 said:


> Argh...this is so frustrating.  I'm contemplating calling them but I have a feeling I'll end up throwing my phone at the wall.  This is really such a shame.  I was SO excited when I got ABHpro and I haven't had any problems up til now.  I hope you get some kind of response or resolution soon!


  Same here. ABHPro is what's stopping me from ordering elsewhere.    





alexisweaver said:


> That actually ridiculous you STILL haven't received it yet or heard any word.


  Yup.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Tag teaming is a great idea!! I didn't see anastasia on the imats listing tho!!!!! :0


  I saw her comment on her Instagram like last week saying she wouldn't be there because she's completely sold out of products and that the next thing she'd be at was in May or something


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2014)

They FINALLY responded to me saying they need to investigate the matter.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm thinking CS doesn't exist and it's just like 5 people in her garage lol


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They FINALLY responded to me saying they need to investigate the matter.


  Geez....that's some bs..


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tag teaming is a great idea!! I didn't see anastasia on the imats listing tho!!!!! :0
> ...


  They need to get their act together over there!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 5, 2014)

Ugh I hope they send you a new one ASAP! It'll be almost a month soon….
  I'm starting to hate this company…..They can never just ADMIT that they fucked up. It's always something else that happened.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *Yazmin*
> ...


   Yea she'll be at the makeup show next month tho!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 7, 2014)

got my refund for missing items today!  no questions asked


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 7, 2014)

They finally shipped my missing item.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> So I think she'll be out of stock awhile.  I saw someone comment about her being at imats NY and she said she wouldn't be because she's out of stock. Eek


I was really hoping she would be there for IMATS like she's supposed to be. The stuff I wanted is always out of stock on the website, but with all of the CS nightmares ya'll are posting I'm kind of glad I haven't ordered anything yet. I was really holding out to use my ABHpro but I did break and buy one Dipbrow from my local Dillard's.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 8, 2014)

I was just in Nordstrom and the girls at the ABH counter said they expect to be sold out of Dipbrow Pomade by the end of April. They also said they don't anticipate a restock until September.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

I





DILLIGAF said:


> I was just in Nordstrom and the girls at the ABH counter said they expect to be sold out of Dipbrow Pomade by the end of April. They also said they don't anticipate a restock until September.


   I thought they were sold out already!? You mean they still have it!? Which one !?


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was just in Nordstrom and the girls at the ABH counter said they expect to be sold out of Dipbrow Pomade by the end of April. They also said they don't anticipate a restock until September.


  good grief...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 8, 2014)

Dillard's website still had Dipbrow but only in 3 colors (chocolate, auburn, and Ebony). If you aren't trying to hold out for a pro discount then that's an option. My local Dillard's was out of everything except for Ebony (they only had one in stock). The SA had no clue if they were going to get restock since they've been waiting for awhile


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Dillard's website still had Dipbrow but only in 3 colors (chocolate, auburn, and Ebony). If you aren't trying to hold out for a pro discount then that's an option. My local Dillard's was out of everything except for Ebony (they only had one in stock). The SA had no clue if they were going to get restock since they've been waiting for awhile


  Woah $8 shipping.  Yea ok.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

There's a Dillard's by my work. I'm going to call it. But knowing my area (herald square) it's all sold out


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> There's a Dillard's by my work. I'm going to call it. But knowing my area (herald square) it's all sold out


   Apparently that wasn't a Dillard's.  Lol. There isn't any in New York.  I didn't even know.   Yea it's ok.   I can survive with caramel in the meantime.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Woah $8 shipping.  Yea ok.


I honestly didn't know the shipping cost...I am a card member and my shipping is free so I didn't think about it. I rarely order from them though...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I thought they were sold out already!? You mean they still have it!? Which one !?


  If you are looking for chocolate or ebony Nordstrom Aventura, FL has them. Nordstrom Dadeland, FL still had Auburn, Chocolate and Ebony.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going to have to call nordstrom. I need auburn.  I hope they ship it to me.


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can help me match a shade in the (uber-hard-to-find) Dipbrow. I currently use (and adore) the MAC Fluidline Brow Gelcreme in Deep Dark Brunette. What color do you think would be the best match? 
  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2014)

BunnyHeffner said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me match a shade in the (uber-hard-to-find) Dipbrow. I currently use (and adore) the MAC Fluidline Brow Gelcreme in Deep Dark Brunette. What color do you think would be the best match?  Thanks, everyone!


  Dark Brown could be too dark, so I think Chocolate may be the best match for you.


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 10, 2014)

The woman who does my brows (she's amazing if you're in Miami) sells her own version of brow "pomade" called WONDERBROW. It actually came out a month or so before Anastasia's. I've been using it for the past few months and I love it. A little goes a loooong way. It's cheap and free shipping too. I'll put her website below.

  https://squareup.com/market/browrehab


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Apr 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Dark Brown could be too dark, so I think Chocolate may be the best match for you.


  Thanks, Yazmin! That's what I was leaning towards as well, but it's always nice to save a second opinion!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 10, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> The woman who does my brows (she's amazing if you're in Miami) sells her own version of brow "pomade" called WONDERBROW. It actually came out a month or so before Anastasia's. I've been using it for the past few months and I love it. A little goes a loooong way. It's cheap and free shipping too. I'll put her website below.
> 
> https://squareup.com/market/browrehab


  Your brows are amazing! she must be a really good.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2014)

BunnyHeffner said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me match a shade in the (uber-hard-to-find) Dipbrow. I currently use (and adore) the MAC Fluidline Brow Gelcreme in Deep Dark Brunette. What color do you think would be the best match?  Thanks, everyone!


  Either Chocolate (more red) or Dark Brown. But the brow fluidline is coming back if you want to stick with that.


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Apr 10, 2014)

When is the brow fluidline coming back, Erin? I'm running low!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2014)

BunnyHeffner said:


> When is the brow fluidline coming back, Erin? I'm running low!


  May 22 i believe is the waterproof brow collection.


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Apr 10, 2014)

Yay! Thanks, girl!


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 11, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Your brows are amazing! she must be a really good.


aww thank you


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally got my missing Catwalk palette!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay!!!! How long did that take? A month? Glad it arrived for you though!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Finally got my missing Catwalk palette!


  Good you got it !!!! Damn that was a wait! Post up ur opi of it tho


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 11, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yay!!!! How long did that take? A month? Glad it arrived for you though!!


  Just about! I ordered it on March 16th, so 5 days shy of a month. Rediculous!   





mosha010 said:


> Good you got it !!!! Damn that was a wait! Post up ur opi of it tho


  I love it! This one was for my kit.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yayyy glad the wait was worth it .


----------



## stormborn (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what day the contour kit will be hitting Sephora? I was under the impression it was the 15th but I saw a post on Instagram saying it would be online tomorrow so now I'm second guessing myself!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 13, 2014)

stormborn said:


> Does anyone know what day the contour kit will be hitting Sephora? I was under the impression it was the 15th but I saw a post on Instagram saying it would be online tomorrow so now I'm second guessing myself!


  Online on the 15th


----------



## stormborn (Apr 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Online on the 15th


 That's what I thought but Anastasia posted saying it will be online tomorrow. I called a few Sephora stores around me and no one could say when it would be in. One of the stores added me to a wait/hold list though so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Online at sephora too?


----------



## LMarie21 (Apr 14, 2014)

Supposedly going to be on Sephora's website tomorrow.  Do you guys know if Sephora drops new items at a certain time?  I'm hoping I won't have to stalk the website too much tonight lol...


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know if I should get it ..having doubts


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 14, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I don't know if I should get it ..having doubts


   I think this is something more suited for our pro people... Or amiwrong?   Paging our pro ladies and gents!!!?


----------



## LMarie21 (Apr 14, 2014)

I had doubts about it, too...but watching this youtube video convinced me to get it lol...

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnrQz2RhdLQ


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 14, 2014)

I skipped this palette forever just because I didn't think the dark colors were dark enough for me. I've seen enough to believe it'll work for me so I'm definitely getting it.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 14, 2014)

It's probably best for pros and real afficiandos, it seems pretty dupable for the casual user but let's face it. We're on a makeup forum, how many of us are casual users? Lol. I'm debating whether I should order one online too just in case the store wait list doesn't pan out.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I think this is something more suited for our pro people... Or amiwrong?   Paging our pro ladies and gents!!!?


  You're right. The majority of people just need one contour and one highlight colour, which they can get when she launches the new colours later down the road. Or, they can just get MACs sculpt and shape powders in their colours right now. The typical "average joe" doesn't need 3 of each colour. :nope:


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> You're right. The majority of people just need one contour and one highlight colour, which they can get when she launches the new colours later down the road. Or, they can just get MACs sculpt and shape powders in their colours right now. The typical "average joe" doesn't need 3 of each colour. :nope:


   And there you have it. Just saying because it's new and shiny and coming out but as per me personally and my skin tone I would need 2-3 at the most out of this palette.  Unless I'm completely refurbishing the angles of my face.. I still don't get why is it coming out sephora. A lot of confused people are going to buy this and kardashian their face down the road.  That said, yea her stuff is amazing and if you do have the use for most of these then go ahead.::


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And there you have it. Just saying because it's new and shiny and coming out but as per me personally and my skin tone I would need 2-3 at the most out of this palette.  Unless I'm completely refurbishing the angles of my face.. I still don't get why is it coming out sephora. A lot of confused people are going to buy this and* kardashian their face down the road*.  That said, yea her stuff is amazing and if you do have the use for most of these then go ahead.::


  And they're gonna all do it the exact same, despite their face shape (cuz they saw it on YT and IG). Ugh!


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 14, 2014)

Cringe!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your opinions..I've decided not to purchase it..saving my money for the upcoming Mac collections


----------



## stormborn (Apr 15, 2014)

LOL! The Kardashian comment. :lol: You guys have me overthinking all this now. Maybe I'll hold out for the refill pots and stick them in a Coastal Scents palette since I'm pretty sure they get them from the same supplier. They look pretty identical, no?


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> You're right. The majority of people just need one contour and one highlight colour, which they can get when she launches the new colours later down the road. Or, they can just get MACs sculpt and shape powders in their colours right now. The typical "average joe" doesn't need 3 of each colour. :nope:


  I agree and disagree. A contour palette can be a waste if theres only 2 colors that can look good on you but ur skintone changes (summer/winter) and if u have more than one texture (cream/powder) more than 1 can be useful But id rather buy individually so i can pick and choose what colors i want even though itll cost more lmao I also dont like that triangle highlight thing everyone seems to do. I did that once in one of my youtube vids and never again lol i like to just highlight my cheekbones for a glow so like ill use a liquid shiny product or something and not do the whole 10 shades lighter than ur skin.   ... With that said this palette doesnt impress me. I always thought it was Yawn Worthy lmao


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> I agree and disagree. A contour palette can be a waste if theres only 2 colors that can look good on you but ur skintone changes (summer/winter) and if u have more than one texture (cream/powder) more than 1 can be useful But id rather buy individually so i can pick and choose what colors i want even though itll cost more lmao I also dont like that triangle highlight thing everyone seems to do. I did that once in one of my youtube vids and never again lol i like to just highlight my cheekbones for a glow so like ill use a liquid shiny product or something and not do the whole 10 shades lighter than ur skin.   ... With that said this palette doesnt impress me. I always thought it was Yawn Worthy lmao


  True, but this isn't a mixture of textures, and not everyone's colour changes based on the season. I stay the same colour yearound, as i prefer not to look like a leather handbag and like to keep myself from getting skin cancer.   I do agree about the triangle highlight. I doesn't flatter anyone (oops! I did it again! :haha: )


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol. I try not to tan but my skin pulls though them Latina looks even after slathering SPF 50... So the things I can use to contour my nose in the winter are too light in the summer.  Im still learning that and haven't found my iT shade tho....  That said!.... This palette is apparently used all together at the same time... Which is I must say prob overkill for me tho... I was reading reviews but there is no way I can use all of these on my face without looking like a gargoyle.  This is way too advance.  I will stay contouring w my blush, using shadester on my nose and highlighting w edsf.... Until next time anastasia


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol. I try not to tan but my skin pulls though them Latina looks even after slathering SPF 50... So the things I can use to contour my nose in the winter are too light in the summer.  Im still learning that and haven't found my iT shade tho....  That said!.... This palette is apparently used all together at the same time... Which is I must say prob overkill for me tho... I was reading reviews but there is no way I can use all of these on my face without looking like a gargoyle.  This is way too advance.  I will stay contouring w my blush, using shadester on my nose and highlighting w edsf.... Until next time anastasia


  Silly girl. SPF doesn't prevent tanning! It only helps prevent burning.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Silly girl. SPF doesn't prevent tanning! It only helps prevent burning.


   Mind blown.  I'm a dufus.   No wonder.   Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (Insert picture of Keanu reeves here going like huh!)


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> True, but this isn't a mixture of textures, and not everyone's colour changes based on the season. I stay the same colour yearound, as i prefer not to look like a leather handbag and like to keep myself from getting skin cancer.   I do agree about the triangle highlight. I doesn't flatter anyone (oops! I did it again! :haha: )


  Lmaooo @ leather handbag. I change colors which i hate. I want to stay my winter color (more blushes show up on me nicely lmao) My sister slathers on the oil and likes to fry in the sun which i keep telling her that cant be good in the long run lol   





erine1881 said:


> Silly girl. SPF doesn't prevent tanning! It only helps prevent burning.


  Ok i def didnt know this either lmaooooo  womp i guess i will always be much darker come summertime. Oh well


----------



## stormborn (Apr 15, 2014)

I've actually always wondered about the SPF thing, ha! I wish I could stay my summer colour year round, winter has me so pale.


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol. I try not to tan but my skin pulls though them Latina looks even after slathering SPF 50... So the things I can use to contour my nose in the winter are too light in the summer.  Im still learning that and haven't found my iT shade tho....  That said!.... This palette is apparently used all together at the same time... Which is I must say prob overkill for me tho... I was reading reviews but there is no way I can use all of these on my face without looking like a gargoyle.  This is way too advance.  I will stay contouring w my blush, using shadester on my nose and highlighting w edsf.... Until next time anastasia


  Same here! I try to stay out the sun as much as possible but I still manage to get tan.   The tutorial that was posted using the entire palette was just too much. I think that could have been accomplished with just two of the colors in the palette.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 15, 2014)

I also think the palette looks boring! I can't imagine all the colors working on anyone and I change colors too lol  Plus they're all powders. I like to highlight with a liquid. I love macs highlighter pens. I think this thing is way over hyped!  And to think people will break their bank over it ugh


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> And to think people will break their bank over it ugh


   Me too! It's perfect!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 15, 2014)

People are going bat shit crazy over instagram over that palette because it wasn't released today.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Mind blown.  I'm a dufus.   No wonder.   Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (Insert picture of Keanu reeves here going like huh!)





luvlydee said:


> Lmaooo @ leather handbag. I change colors which i hate. I want to stay my winter color (more blushes show up on me nicely lmao) My sister slathers on the oil and likes to fry in the sun which i keep telling her that cant be good in the long run lol  Ok i def didnt know this either lmaooooo  womp i guess i will always be much darker come summertime. Oh well





stormborn said:


> I've actually always wondered about the SPF thing, ha! I wish I could stay my summer colour year round, winter has me so pale.


  OMG you girls kill me! :lmao:


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 16, 2014)

So the contour kit is up on sephora.   I got an email.  Just thought id let y'all know


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Mind blown.  I'm a dufus.   No wonder.   Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (Insert picture of Keanu reeves here going like huh!)





luvlydee said:


> Lmaooo @ leather handbag. I change colors which i hate. I want to stay my winter color (more blushes show up on me nicely lmao) My sister slathers on the oil and likes to fry in the sun which i keep telling her that cant be good in the long run lol  Ok i def didnt know this either lmaooooo  womp i guess i will always be much darker come summertime. Oh well


  Errr I didn't know that either. Lol


----------



## Tatiana87 (Apr 16, 2014)

The ABH contour kit is up on the Sephora website for those who are interested.    Already sold out


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2014)

It sold out really fast!  People were complaining on her Instagram about not being able to get one.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It sold out really fast!  People were complaining on her Instagram about not being able to get one.


  OMG yes. The whole situation reminded me of the Mac/Riri madness.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm honestly more upset about the Guerlain sample and Summerstash set selling out than I am about the contour kit. But that could also be because I'm on an in-store wait list.


----------



## thebloomroom (Apr 17, 2014)

damn! my internet was down at work all day yesterday and i didnt see that it was in stock. FML


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 17, 2014)

The e-mail notification on my phone woke me up last night and I looked at it when I was half asleep. I knew it was going to sell out, but I just rolled right over. So, again I wait.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2014)

It's supposed to be available again on Sephora at  midnight, but not very many. Supposedly, the system will now be such that each person is limited to one.  Then there should be another launch in May. These should be back up on Anastasia's site in June.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

So serious question…. what's so great about the contour palette? Is it something completely different and innovative? It looks regular to me but everyone has been going crazy!


----------



## thebloomroom (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I may end up skipping this.. I'm not sure I'll have use for 6 colors. I wanted it more to figure out what contour colors worked on me because I'm still so new at it  and the SA at sephora are getting so rude nowdays. Oh well!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 17, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> So serious question…. what's so great about the contour palette? Is it something completely different and innovative? It looks regular to me but everyone has been going crazy!


  No it's just one of those really hyped things. People want it because other people want it. I would love to see all these contoured faces lol  Some people really want it and probably have real use for it but I'm guessing most just want it just because. There's better products out there.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Some people really want it and probably have real use for it but I'm guessing most just want it just because. There's better products out there.


  Good to hear. I still use my MAC eyeshadow to contour. I love it!!! Works so well.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 17, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Good to hear. I still use my MAC eyeshadow to contour. I love it!!! Works so well.


 Yeh those will probably work better!  I'm not sure how build-able ABH palette is but it doesn't look like a one size fits all to me.  I use macs sculpting powder and highlighter pens. I used to use a lighter concealer to highlight but replaced it with those.  Luckily most people only need one, so with it being permanent it's just a matter of time before everyone is able to have one. People were super pissed though


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2014)

Honestly, the average person isn't going to NEED this palette BUT that never stops people from wanting things "just in case". If you already have a contouring product that you are truly happy with and it's not impossible to replenish then you're safe skipping this.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 17, 2014)

Has it been mentioned how much her refill pans will be for the contour palette when they are released? I don't have use for the entire palette, but I'm wondering if it would almost be a better deal to just buy it and get rid of the shades I don't need.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 17, 2014)

I own the brow powder duo in blonde in the old silver packaging. I wanted to know if the blonde color and formula is different in the newer packaging? Anyone know??


----------



## Beautybuyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow she cancelled peoples orders who ordered a bunch!! Good for her.  I think she said 5 or more so obvious resellers


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I think she said 5 or more so obvious resellers


  That's a good thing! people were trying to list it on ebay for like $200
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and it ain't even made of gold!


----------



## LMarie21 (Apr 17, 2014)

I was able to order a kit last night...got an email it was in stock and finalized my order literally four minutes later lol.  She announced on her instagram it will be back on the Sephora's site for sale tomorrow at 1pm EST/10 am PST.  I felt so bad for people who were really mad that they waited and even pulled all nighters to get this product.  And it didn't help that some people on there were bragging about ordering 15 kits! 15! Ridic! You know they are just gonna resell those for 498472846372x the price on eBay. *smh*.   So glad Anastasia emphasized that there would be a limit on how many people can order.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 18, 2014)

Contour kit is back online ladies!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 18, 2014)

I just don't get all the hype about contouring. Maybe just because I'm too lazy to do it. LOL.    I thought this was interesting...Bobbi Brown was on QVC a few weeks ago and the host asked her if a product could be used for contouring. Bobbi's response was that she doesn't believe in it. She didn't think women should use makeup to change their features but should make the most of the features they have. (I'm paraphrasing here). Don't know that I agree with her but I was surprised at her answer.


----------



## jchait (Apr 18, 2014)

Sephora has already gotten rid of most of the negative comments that disgruntled consumers left behind about the distribution of this product. I don't understand why there aren't more being made when they realize the demand is so high! Um hello, you'll have more customers if you're continuously able to fill their products orders. Sometimes people just get fed up and quit buying from a brand if they get too tired of waiting


----------



## stormborn (Apr 18, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I just don't get all the hype about contouring. Maybe just because I'm too lazy to do it. LOL.    I thought this was interesting...Bobbi Brown was on QVC a few weeks ago and the host asked her if a product could be used for contouring. Bobbi's response was that she doesn't believe in it. She didn't think women should use makeup to change their features but should make the most of the features they have. (I'm paraphrasing here). Don't know that I agree with her but I was surprised at her answer.


  You'd think they asked her about plastic surgery, lol.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 18, 2014)

stormborn said:


> You'd think they asked her about plastic surgery, lol.


Lol I was just thinking that


----------



## stormborn (Apr 18, 2014)

jchait said:


> Sephora has already gotten rid of most of the negative comments that disgruntled consumers left behind about the distribution of this product. I don't understand why there aren't more being made when they realize the demand is so high! Um hello, you'll have more customers if you're continuously able to fill their products orders. Sometimes people just get fed up and quit buying from a brand if they get too tired of waiting


  The reviews section is supposed to be about product reviews, not service. They _should_ delete any reviews that don't pertain to the product itself. These non-reviews just cloud up the rating system and make it difficult for people to accurately assess the product based on its page. ABH isn't a huge conglomerate. They likely have a certain budget they are able to invest at a certain time, especially if they are trying to play it safe in terms of ensuring supply doesn't exceed demand. Despite what everyone thinks, "Business 101" doesn't entail making enough to go around. That's how brands lose their prestige.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I just don't get all the hype about contouring. Maybe just because I'm too lazy to do it. LOL.    I thought this was interesting...Bobbi Brown was on QVC a few weeks ago and the host asked her if a product could be used for contouring. Bobbi's response was that she doesn't believe in it. She didn't think women should use makeup to change their features but should make the most of the features they have. (I'm paraphrasing here). Don't know that I agree with her but I was surprised at her answer.


  She also believes that every woman should wear the same undertone of foundation


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> She also believes that every woman should wear the same undertone of foundation


  WHAT!? I never paid much attention to her line. That sounds coo coo!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WHAT!? I never paid much attention to her line. That sounds coo coo!


  Oh yeah! She thinks that all woman should wear a yellow-based foundation cuz it "looks more natural", and pink-based foundation looks "mask-like". Ummm, come again!?  http://www.lhj.com/style/beauty/makeup/introducingbobbi-brown/


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> http://www.lhj.com/style/beauty/makeup/introducingbobbi-brown/


  Woah! How is she even a MUA? That defies all logic.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Woah! How is she even a MUA? That defies all logic.


  I know, right!?


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 25, 2014)

So I got the brow wiz in soft brown. I'm loving so far. Let's see after a few weeks of use. It's pretty creamy and you can really get some natural strokes with how thin the pencil is.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone know if the brow powders are different from the ones in the old packaging?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 25, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Anyone know if the brow powders are different from the ones in the old packaging?


  They're the same, just in new packaging.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> They're the same, just in new packaging.


Thank you


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 25, 2014)

New shades were released in the new pro palette


----------



## vmb8706 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a short vid on instagram with swatches on dark skin i kno a few of you wanted to see how it looked on woc nc45 and higher  here is a link ps im not a blogger/affliate so im not spamming or anything incase certain links are against the rules lol http://instagram.com/p/nMI0otmkOM/


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if ABH offers a discount at The Makeup Show?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lottascarlatta said:


> Does anyone know if ABH offers a discount at The Makeup Show?


  Every vendor does.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Apr 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lottascarlatta said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if ABH offers a discount at The Makeup Show?
> ...


  Specifically, how much is the discount at TMS? Their pro is 35% but some vendors do not offer their normal PRO rates at trade shows (e.g. NARS).


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lottascarlatta said:


> Specifically, how much is the discount at TMS? Their pro is 35% but some vendors do not offer their normal PRO rates at trade shows (e.g. NARS).


  That's weird. My pro discount is 40%   I've only been to TMS once, but skipped her booth, so don't recall what hers was there.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 28, 2014)

Lottascarlatta said:


> Specifically, how much is the discount at TMS? Their pro is 35% but some vendors do not offer their normal PRO rates at trade shows (e.g. NARS).





erine1881 said:


> That's weird. My pro discount is 40%   I've only been to TMS once, but skipped her booth, so don't recall what hers was there.


 My pro discount is 40% also. Now I'll say this much...not ALL vendors offer a discount surprisingly, but 98% of them do. Honestly if the vendor doesn't announce their discount in advance then you won't really know until you get to TMS what it might be. You can always try contacting them directly via email or social media to see if they will tell you.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My pro discount is 40% also. Now I'll say this much...not ALL vendors offer a discount surprisingly, but 98% of them do. Honestly if the vendor doesn't announce their discount in advance then you won't really know until you get to TMS what it might be. You can always try contacting them directly via email or social media to see if they will tell you.


  I should say, all the ones that attend Chicago did, last year at least. There are brands that don't attend Chicago that attend all the other cities . Sucks!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Apr 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> > That's weird. My pro discount is 40%
> ...


  On a related note, my friend contacted them today about their stock at the Makeup Show. Their rep said they plan to have the dipdown & the contour palette for sale. Discount or not, it would be nice to buy some items that are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

Dip brow pomades are available on sephora now!!  But caramel is absent.... I think it's cause the new colors coming out soon to replace that...


----------



## erine1881 (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Dip brow pomades are available on sephora now!!  But caramel is absent.... I think it's cause the new colors coming out soon to replace that...


  Caramel?


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Caramel?


    Yea apparently they're coming up with new shades in the brown specktrum that replace caramel... That's what the sephora lady told me.  Hmm.  I just wondered why that pomade wasn't in the list anymore.


----------



## erine1881 (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yea apparently they're coming up with new shades in the brown specktrum that replace caramel... That's what the sephora lady told me.  Hmm.  I just wondered why that pomade wasn't in the list anymore.


  But there never was a caramel pomade. There's three new colours-taupe, soft brown and medium brown.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> But there never was a caramel pomade. There's three new colours-taupe, soft brown and medium brown.


    Did I hallucinate this!!!!????????? I could've sworn there was... In fact I remember getting the wiz and asking and the girl telling me there was but they were sold out. In fact at some point some girl off nordstrom was getting some for a friend and I remember it supposedly selling out and her getting auburn instead.... Unless it was chocolate and the girl just called it caramel (cause of brow wiz caramel). Surreal and I'm now like :shock:


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Did I hallucinate this!!!!????????? I could've sworn there was... In fact I remember getting the wiz and asking and the girl telling me there was but they were sold out. In fact at some point some girl off nordstrom was getting some for a friend and I remember it supposedly selling out and her getting auburn instead.... Unless it was chocolate and the girl just called it caramel (cause of brow wiz caramel). Surreal and I'm now like


  the only Caramel colour I have ever seen in Anastasia is a brow gel.. not the dip brow.

  auburn is the closest red based shade.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> But there never was a caramel pomade. There's three new colours-taupe, soft brown and medium brown.


 
  there was a caramel brow gel only..


----------



## Beautybuyer (May 14, 2014)

I think it's weird she's changing names. I went to ulta for my brunette brow wiz. They informed me it was now called dark brown, but were sold out. I called sephora and asked for the dark brown, and they say "oh it's called brunette."


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

I believe you all.  I prob have already so many colors and shades and brands on my head that I'm starting to mix everything up.      So no dip brow pomade in caramel!? Did I dream this!!!!?


----------



## erine1881 (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I believe you all.  I prob have already so many colors and shades and brands on my head that I'm starting to mix everything up.      So no dip brow pomade in caramel!? Did I dream this!!!!?


  Must have. Lol


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So no dip brow pomade in caramel!? Did I dream this!!!!?


 
  you must have been dreaming darling.. there never was such a dip brow in caramel.. only a gel.  I think it's still in their line up


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What da fark..... I swear I've talked about this.  Holy ish. This is crazy !  Did I imagine the pink panther collection for Mac too!?  Hehe juuustttt kidden!!! (Good idea for future hoaxes btw)


----------



## alyxo (May 15, 2014)

I finally got the Lavish palette. Funny story… I was in Toronto for the day and went to Urban Outfitters on Queen St. and they are selling some of her products. Who knew? So now I always go there to see if there are any new products. Hopefully, they get the Contour palette. If anyone works at UO or knows someone who works there and they know if they'll get the Contour palette… yell it at me, hahaha


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I finally got the Lavish palette. Funny story… I was in Toronto for the day and went to Urban Outfitters on Queen St. and they are selling some of her products. Who knew? So now I always go there to see if there are any new products. Hopefully, they get the Contour palette. If anyone works at UO or knows someone who works there and they know if they'll get the Contour palette… yell it at me, hahaha


  I don't think they will. She's said from the beginning that it'll only be sold on her site only, minus the special limited timeframe that it's being sold at sephora.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 11, 2014)

Not waiting on the contour palette nomore with the new shades. So, I am going to create a MAC dupe sculpting/shaping palette that is fit for me lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Not waiting on the contour palette nomore with the new shades. So, I am going to create a MAC dupe sculpting/shaping palette that is fit for me lol


  Smart girl!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just a heads up, from Anastasia's Instagram: http://instagram.com/p/pHWdcAB6Pg/

"Contour Kit is back for a limited time at Sephora tomorrow June 12th at 9:00 am Pacific (while supplies last by location) Contour Kit will be available at Sephora.com and all US and Canada Sephora locations June 12th I am launching my new website in July finally, and the Contour Kit + refills will be back in stock for sale.  thank you.#anastasiabeverlyhills #anastasiabrows #contourkit#makeup"


----------



## jenise (Jun 12, 2014)

ladies, go get your anastasia contour kit now on sephora!! I love mine but just got one for my mom lol


----------



## Leeny (Jun 12, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I finally got the Lavish palette. Funny story… I was in Toronto for the day and went to Urban Outfitters on Queen St. and they are selling some of her products. Who knew? So now I always go there to see if there are any new products. Hopefully, they get the Contour palette. If anyone works at UO or knows someone who works there and they know if they'll get the Contour palette… yell it at me, hahaha


  I just walked into the Eaton Centre Sephora today at around 12:45ish and they had the palette in the display near the entrance!  There were quite a few left...  I had to stop myself from making some sort of squeeking noise as soon as I saw them.


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

The brow products have great reputation but the eyeshadows are horrendous!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2014)

makeupmaiiden said:


> The brow products have great reputation but the eyeshadows are horrendous!


  Her shadow palettes are amazing!


----------



## jenise (Jun 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Her shadow palettes are amazing!


 I agree! Lavish


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2014)

jenise said:


> I agree! Lavish


  Yes!!! So ready for the individual shades!


----------



## jenise (Jun 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes!!! So ready for the individual shades!


 Ahh Me too!!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Her shadow palettes are amazing!


  I swatched one and it was soo powdery I was so disappointed. I guess I should give it another chance


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 14, 2014)

So I went and built my contour palette at MAC I feel this is more personalized to my skin tone. I love it. Although I have never tested out the contour palette for myself I'll take the word that I heard a billion times that it's not woc friendly


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 14, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> So I went and built my contour palette at MAC I feel this is more personalized to my skin tone. I love it. Although I have never tested out the contour palette for myself I'll take the word that I heard a billion times that it's not woc friendly


  Very lurvely!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Very lurvely!


  Thank you boo!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 14, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you boo!


  I've always found MAC's sculpt/shape powders to be more friendly to all skintones. Plus they're bigger, and more customizable. And theyre pretty much always in stock. But then again I'm biased. We'll have to see what happens when Anastasia gets her expanded colours in next month.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> So I went and built my contour palette at MAC I feel this is more personalized to my skin tone. I love it. Although I have never tested out the contour palette for myself I'll take the word that I heard a billion times that it's not woc friendly


Omg that palette looks gorgeous!! All the colours are beautiful, wish i had the skintone to pull them off x


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 17, 2014)

The palette is available on sephora


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to get the contour kit for my friend she has auburn hair and very pink skin around nw 25 i would say does anyone know if the contour palette would work for that sort of skintone?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> I want to get the contour kit for my friend she has auburn hair and very pink skin around nw 25 i would say does anyone know if the contour palette would work for that sort of skintone?


  Well hair colour doesn't matter when choosing a contour colour, but she's still only gonna use 2 of the 6 colours. Tho she can use the others for eyeshadows.   People don't realize that this palette is more for MUAs as opposed to the normal everyday person, who just needs one contour and one highlight colour, and not a full palette. Which is why everyone is hitting pan on 2 colours, leaving the others untouched.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> People don't realize that this palette is more for MUAs as opposed to the normal everyday person, who just needs one contour and one highlight colour, and not a full palette. Which is why everyone is hitting pan on 2 colours, leaving the others untouched.


Yeah sorry i just said the hair colour to try explain she has that ginger type of complexion if you know what i mean i didn't know how to describe it haha. Do you know any mac contouring powders or creams which would be suitable instead as i would have to spend so much on ebay etc to get it anyway and if she would only be using two colours it seems a waste.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> Yeah sorry i just said the hair colour to try explain she has that ginger type of complexion if you know what i mean i didn't know how to describe it haha. Do you know any mac contouring powders or creams which would be suitable instead as i would have to spend so much on ebay etc to get it anyway and if she would only be using two colours it seems a waste.


  Accentuate and Sculpt is perfect for and NW25!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Accentuate and Sculpt is perfect for and NW25!


  Thank you they look perfect, just wish they came in the packaging  x


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> Thank you they look perfect, just wish they came in the packaging  x


  You're welcome doll! :wink:


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 17, 2014)

Do you know if they are the same size as the blushers because i have empty blushers i could use


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> Do you know if they are the same size as the blushers because i have empty blushers i could use


  They are!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well hair colour doesn't matter when choosing a contour colour, but she's still only gonna use *2 of the 6 colours. *Tho she can use the others for eyeshadows.   People don't realize that this palette is more for MUAs as opposed to the normal everyday person, who just needs one contour and one highlight colour, and not a full palette. Which is why everyone is hitting pan on 2 colours, leaving the others untouched.


that is why I don't understand the hype! I wonder if people are walking around wearing a bunch of colors :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> that is why I don't understand the hype! I wonder if people are walking around wearing a bunch of colors :lol:


  Probably! They're already walking around with the wrong contour placement thanks to all the YT "gurus" who have taught them this way, so it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone that's ever placed an order with ABH...do they email you when your order ships? Their CS is so lacking :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Anyone that's ever placed an order with ABH...do they email you when your order ships? Their CS is so lacking :sigh:


  I'm still waiting on any notice as to what's happenin with my amrezy palette :sigh:


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

I played with amrezy palette on sunday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I played with amrezy palette on sunday


It is such a gorgeous palette. I love mine.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm still waiting on any notice as to what's happenin with my amrezy palette :sigh:


Me too lol. If their CS is always this bad it makes me want to skip the pro discount and just pay full retail.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is such a gorgeous palette. I love mine.


  It is not for me, some of the shades I would never use but it really has good pigment, they are very soft and buttery


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> It is not for me, some of the shades I would never use but it really has good pigment, they are very soft and buttery


which shades wouldn't you use?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2014)

Green - well maybe instead of eyeliner
  those two on the right that pull so red/range  - I look sick with these kind of colors


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Green - well maybe instead of eyeliner those two on the right that pull so red/range  - I look sick with these kind of colors


Totally understandable. I have a few shades I don't like on my eyes either. But not from this palette of course. For me this one is perfect.


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I played with amrezy palette on sunday


 Perfection  just got mine in the mail today, can't wait to play with it


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> So I went and built my contour palette at MAC I feel this is more personalized to my skin tone. I love it. Although I have never tested out the contour palette for myself I'll take the word that I heard a billion times that it's not woc friendly


Nice.....


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2014)

My palette finally shipped.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 15, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Not waiting on the contour palette nomore with the new shades. So, I am going to create a MAC dupe sculpting/shaping palette that is fit for me lol


 I think the mac powders are better IMO. I use warm light and soft focus powders daily!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I played with amrezy palette on sunday


 






  that one is so pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> My palette finally shipped.


Wooohooo


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 17, 2014)

Called ABH and they initially said my order should ship 7 days after I placed my order. Then she realized that it's been more than 7 days lol. Took my number and said they would contact me with more info. The rep was also carrying a personal conversation about drinking and "slagging" lol. Interesting CS skills


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Called ABH and they initially said my order should ship 7 days after I placed my order. Then she realized that it's been more than 7 days lol. Took my number and said they would contact me with more info. The rep was also carrying a personal conversation about drinking and "slagging" lol. Interesting CS skills


Lol their CS and shipping is horrible. I always make sure to order 2-3 weeks before I'm gonna run out of brow wiz because who knows when it'll show up.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


I was looking for a few things on the Sephora website and realized these were up. No need to wait till' fall. I'm trying to restrain myself but I really want that soft brown pomade.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tatiana87 said:


> I was looking for a few things on the Sephora website and realized these were up. No need to wait till' fall. I'm trying to restrain myself but I really want that soft brown pomade. :sigh:


  They're on the anastasia site too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Erin if you had to choose between the Lavish and the Catwalk palettes which one would you pick?


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're on the anastasia site too.


 And ulta! Loving soft brown and medium brown!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Erin if you had to choose between the Lavish and the Catwalk palettes which one would you pick?


  I'm not Erine, obviously but I cannot mind my business. Catwalk is nice, but Lavish is way better imo.


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not Erine, obviously but I cannot mind my business. Catwalk is nice, but Lavish is way better imo.


 Completely agree with this!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Erin if you had to choose between the Lavish and the Catwalk palettes which one would you pick?





shontay07108 said:


> I'm not Erine, obviously but I cannot mind my business. Catwalk is nice, but Lavish is way better imo.





jenise said:


> Completely agree with this!


  Yup. Definitely Lavish! :nods:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Erin if you had to choose between the Lavish and the Catwalk palettes which one would you pick?
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shontay07108*
> ...


  I agree! LAVISH all the way... all day! It's such a nice staple palette with enough unique shades thrown in to make it really diverse.
  It had me excited enough from the get-go to start this thread! YAY!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 19, 2014)

i am neeeew to this thread so dont beat me for askin....has anyone got the amrezy palette??? im thinkin of scoopin it from ulta!! dmn it for not being at nordstrom or sephora tho


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i am neeeew to this thread so dont beat me for askin....has anyone got the amrezy palette??? im thinkin of scoopin it from ulta!! dmn it for not being at nordstrom or sephora tho


  Yuppers!!! :wiggle:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i am neeeew to this thread so dont beat me for askin....has anyone got the amrezy palette??? im thinkin of scoopin it from ulta!! dmn it for not being at nordstrom or sephora tho


I do. I recommend getting it from ulta. I wish it was at sephora too.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 19, 2014)

I really like Anastasia Beverly Hills! I thought all the hype on Instagram was just sponsored stuff, spitting things out because they got paid to do so, but the quality is actually really great. Super underrated outside of the Instagram community in my opinion!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I agree! LAVISH all the way... all day! It's such a nice staple palette with enough unique shades thrown in to make it really diverse.
> It had me excited enough from the get-go to start this thread! YAY!!


  Thank you very much ladies! Order about to be placed!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 19, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 

  Thank you very much ladies! Order about to be placed!


  DO IT! You will NOT be sorry! Lavish IS the ISH!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2014)

I was going to order Amrezy from the second it was available, but I've been holding out. One minute I see swatches and think I need it, next thing I'm meh about it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was going to order Amrezy from the second it was available, but I've been holding out. One minute I see swatches and think I need it, next thing I'm meh about it.


  Is it LE? Because if it isn't it can wait.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is it LE? Because if it isn't it can wait.


  I don't think anyone really knows. :shrugs:  People ask and she never answers.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is it LE? Because if it isn't it can wait.





erine1881 said:


> I don't think anyone really knows. :shrugs:  People ask and she never answers.


  I'm assuming it isn't. I don't see why it would be, but if I miss it I'll live.


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is it LE? Because if it isn't it can wait.


 Anastasia's daughter answered a comment on IG the other day saying that it was! But who really knows lol  Also ulta says it is -


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 20, 2014)

My understanding is that it is LE...so just to be safe I would go with that.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 20, 2014)

Samuella said:


> I really like Anastasia Beverly Hills! I thought all the hype on Instagram was just sponsored stuff, spitting things out because they got paid to do so, but the quality is actually really great. Super underrated outside of the Instagram community in my opinion!
> ur right. i've been in love with her brow products since i started makeup. brows were always my struggle but once i got that brow wiz pencil it was like magic!! i've been loyal ever since becuz her brow shyt never disappoints. now this amrezy palette will be my first tryin her shadow game so im like eeeeeh i dnt know!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shontay07108*
> ...


  im tryin to hold out too cuz im back n forth with it. im like **looks at swatches** do iiiii reeeeeally neeeeed this n other times im like wow this is gorgeous to have lol. ugh im so torn


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm still pissy towards ABH so I'm trying to avoid getting this palette, but I keep seeing more and more swatches and now I want it. WEHHHHHH!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2014)

I just got a coupon from Ulta for use on Prestige cosmetics. I wonder if I can use it on this.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 20, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ur right. i've been in love with her brow products since i started makeup. brows were always my struggle but once i got that brow wiz pencil it was like magic!! i've been loyal ever since becuz her brow shyt never disappoints. now this amrezy palette will be my first tryin her shadow game so im like eeeeeh i dnt know!!  im tryin to hold out too cuz im back n forth with it. im like **looks at swatches** do iiiii reeeeeally neeeeed this n other times im like wow this is gorgeous to have lol. ugh im so torn


  I like her shadow palettes.    





DILLIGAF said:


> I just got a coupon from Ulta for use on Prestige cosmetics. I wonder if I can use it on this.


  :nods:


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I really liked her shadow duos, but they've been discontinued. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got a coupon from Ulta for use on Prestige cosmetics. I wonder if I can use it on this.


  you can.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 22, 2014)

So my store finally had them and i think im even more confused lol You can see the warm tones in the sunlight (1st pic)  Chocolate - Auburn - Soft brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   the first two are very similar, auburn pulls a little more red. soft brown is not as warm as the other 2 but i can't tell if it has a bit of ash in it, maybe it's more neutral to warm. you can see it more in the 2nd pic (sephora lighting)


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jul 22, 2014)

The Amrezy palette is nice to have. Although I think some of the colors are dupable. Below is a pic of my my post from IG and the comparable colors I have from MAC (IMO).





  Legend - Nylon (maybe even Ricepaper? -- I don't own this color, but just guessing)
  Caramel - Saddle
  Morocco - Brown Script
  Deep Plum - Embark (maybe a smidge lighter and a little more red than Embark)
  LBD - Carbon (not the darkest black)

  I hope this helps!


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 22, 2014)

i really like the palette, but i know there are some colors i won't use. and the rest i feel like i already have from Mac or MUG


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 22, 2014)

thanx lady danger for ur swatch n dupes. I think i'll definitely grab it cuz I love ricepaper n brown script so this will be great for travel.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're on the anastasia site too.


Did you order any of them? I'm waiting on the hottie UPS guy to get here with my package.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> the first two are very similar, auburn pulls a little more red. *soft brown is not as warm as the other 2 but i can't tell if it has a bit of ash in it*, maybe it's more neutral to warm. you can see it more in the 2nd pic (sephora lighting)


I thought soft brown was going to be a bit warmer. Hope mine gets here soon. Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tatiana87 said:


> Did you order any of them? I'm waiting on the hottie UPS guy to get here with my package.


  I haven't yet. I've got to reapply for their pro discount now that they've launched the new website. Everyone has to


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I haven't yet. I've got to reapply for their pro discount now that they've launched the new website. Everyone has to


Oh no. That's got to suck.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 23, 2014)

Tatiana87 said:


> I thought soft brown was going to be a bit warmer. Hope mine gets here soon. Thanks for the swatches.





Tatiana87 said:


> I thought soft brown was going to be a bit warmer. Hope mine gets here soon. Thanks for the swatches.


  I thought so too, like a lighter version of chocolate.  I think nordies is still 10.% on ebates , I'm tempted to order just to try. Hopefully I'm not heavy handed lol. But I feel like it's one of those shades you have to try on.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tatiana87 said:


> Oh no. That's got to suck.


  Just another thing in the long line of shitty CS her company offers.


----------



## miss0annette (Jul 23, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> So my store finally had them and i think im even more confused lol You can see the warm tones in the sunlight (1st pic)  Chocolate - Auburn - Soft brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oo I need soft brown. My brows seem to come out much better when I use a brush than a pencil. I have her brow whiz and sometimes I'm on point but sometimes I'm not.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I haven't yet. I've got to reapply for their pro discount now that they've launched the new website. Everyone has to


  That's weird... I didn't have to. Hmmmm? Hope I don't have to later. I don't purchase from her too often. But I recently got a new brow pencil and didn't have to reapply.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> I thought so too,* like a lighter version of chocolate*. I think nordies is still 10.% on ebates , I'm tempted to order just to try. Hopefully I'm not heavy handed lol. But I feel like it's one of those shades you have to try on.








  I got my soft brown pomade today. I'll be giving it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just another thing in the long line of shitty CS her company offers.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's weird... I didn't have to. Hmmmm? Hope I don't have to later. I don't purchase from her too often. But I recently got a new brow pencil and didn't have to reapply.


  Really? She said everyone had to, beginning yesterday.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't know we had to reapply but my old log in doesn't work as of yesterday. A little ridiculous that we have to reapply though. I did see that she lowered the discount from 40% to 35%


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I didn't know we had to reapply but my old log in doesn't work as of yesterday. A little ridiculous that we have to reapply though. *I did see that she lowered the discount from 40% to 35%*


  Yeah, a lot of people are perturbed by that!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yeah, a lot of people are perturbed by that!


I'm more upset that I can't log in to my account when I still have an active order from over 2 weeks ago that still hasn't been shipped. I've called twice and received no real info and they don't respond to emails (I've sent several and not heard back yet). This makes the pro discount not worth the hassle. If I don't get any info by tomorrow I will contact my bank and have my money returned to me. It shouldn't be this difficult to get some actual CS


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I didn't know we had to reapply but my old log in doesn't work as of yesterday. A little ridiculous that we have to reapply though. I did see that she lowered the discount from 40% to 35%


  Yup. That's how i knew i had to reapply. It wasn't letting me access my account. So i went onto IG, cuz surely i would've thought she'd make a separate post explaining everything, right? NOPE! She just kept on featuring popular IG artists that promote her products. People were commenting on those posts saying that they couldn't log into their accounts and that's where i saw that everyone has to reapply, there's glitches with the new site, the discount is lowered, peoples' orders havent arrived, no one's responding to emails, etc. Rediculous!   





butterflyeyes said:


> I'm more upset that I can't log in to my account when I still have an active order from over 2 weeks ago that still hasn't been shipped. I've called twice and received no real info and they don't respond to emails (I've sent several and not heard back yet). This makes the pro discount not worth the hassle. If I don't get any info by tomorrow I will contact my bank and have my money returned to me. It shouldn't be this difficult to get some actual CS


  Yeah you probably won't be able to get access to your old account. Everything is starting fresh. Apparently she never made people reappply for the membership, so people with old accounts coukd no longer be pros. So rather than keeping her files up to date, she's punishing everyone by making them reapply. I keep getting an error when i try to reapply, so I've gotta mess around with it this weekend. I saw one person comment about not being able to access his account now about his past purchases for tax purposes! Other people would sign in (non-pros) and it'd have their address but a different person's name.   I'm not shocked at all that they aren't responding to your emails. They did the same thing to me. It took 4 emails before they responded, which is absolutely ludicrous!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. That's how i knew i had to reapply. It wasn't letting me access my account. So i went onto IG, cuz surely i would've thought she'd make a separate post explaining everything, right? NOPE! She just kept on featuring popular IG artists that promote her products. People were commenting on those posts saying that they couldn't log into their accounts and that's where i saw that everyone has to reapply, there's glitches with the new site, the discount is lowered, peoples' orders havent arrived, no one's responding to emails, etc. Rediculous! Yeah you probably won't be able to get access to your old account. Everything is starting fresh. Apparently she never made people reappply for the membership, so people with old accounts coukd no longer be pros. So rather than keeping her files up to date, she's punishing everyone by making them reapply. I keep getting an error when i try to reapply, so I've gotta mess around with it this weekend. I saw one person comment about not being able to access his account now about his past purchases for tax purposes! Other people would sign in (non-pros) and it'd have their address but a different person's name.   I'm not shocked at all that they aren't responding to your emails. They did the same thing to me. It took 4 emails before they responded, which is absolutely ludicrous!


 Absolutely ridiculous! I don't understand how she would take on an upgrade project without making sure things would run more properly. Add the fact that she has not officially told anyone in a more proper manner that they must reapply is beyond me. I heard people complain about her CS in the past but I never expected it to be like this.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Absolutely ridiculous! I don't understand how she would take on an upgrade project without making sure things would run more properly. Add the fact that she has not officially told anyone in a more proper manner that they must reapply is beyond me. I heard people complain about her CS in the past but I never expected it to be like this.


  Exactly! Someone posted so ething about not knowing they'd have to reapply and she said "that's why everyone received the email..."  The emailed didn't say anything about former members having to reapply due to the updated site. All it said was "are you a pro? Sign up today!" A simple IG post or a header on the email explaining what's what would've been common CS sense, but it's clear she and her company lack even the tiniest bit of that!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 23, 2014)

Sucks pros won't get a discount on top of the group countor kits. But I wonder how many real pros actually use them besides the people she sends her products to for marketing


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Exactly! Someone posted so ething about not knowing they'd have to reapply and she said "that's why everyone received the email..."  The emailed didn't say anything about former members having to reapply due to the updated site. All it said was "are you a pro? Sign up today!" A simple IG post or a header on the email explaining what's what would've been common CS sense, but it's clear she and her company lack even the tiniest bit of that!


Yeah the email wasn't clear at all.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Sucks pros won't get a discount on top of the group countor kits. But I wonder how many real pros actually use them besides the people she sends her products to for marketing


  The contour colours are so red-based! I use my mac ones in my kit and they work just fine!   But the group contour kit (6) is actually cheaper than buying 6 of em separately with a discount, so no complaints there, but i know what you mean. Extra $ off $40 would've been rad!   





butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah the email wasn't clear at all.


  Not at all!


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *miss0annette* 




Oo I need soft brown. My brows seem to come out much better when I use a brush than a pencil. I have her brow whiz and sometimes I'm on point but sometimes I'm not.


  thats how i feel which is why i don't use pencil , i also feel like with the brow wiz you have to press a little harder. Not that you can't be harsh with the dipbrow. I usually go for clear gel alone or just powder. I ordered the soft brown with the #12 brush while nordies was at 10%, hopefully i will like it lol.  i like auburn & choc but i think id be too heavy handed


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh can't wait to see


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 24, 2014)

Have you guys tried the Bold & Beautiful Kit? It's on sale for $14 on the site!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2014)

Had to call them again today...after 5 attempts they finally answered the phone. I was told they would ship my order out today with 2 day shipping. :sigh:  When I asked for clarification on the whole pro discount situation I was told they weren't aware of an issue!  Ummmmm...shouldn't they know?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Had to call them again today...after 5 attempts they finally answered the phone. I was told they would ship my order out today with 2 day shipping. :sigh:  When I asked for clarification on the whole pro discount situation I was told they weren't aware of an issue!  Ummmmm...shouldn't they know?


 hboy:


----------



## Tatiana87 (Jul 24, 2014)

ABH Pomade
  L-R
  Chocolate-Soft Brown


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Really? She said everyone had to, beginning yesterday.


  Oh gotcha... I guess I got my order in just before that happened. Still no news on my order shipping... Same issues as everyone else. I'll give it til then end of the week then start the calls & emails! Ugh I probably won't reapply if it's a PIA. I don't need bad CS. I basically order her stuff because of the discount. So no discount just means I'll behave myself. Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh gotcha... I guess I got my order in just before that happened. Still no news on my order shipping... Same issues as everyone else. I'll give it til then end of the week then start the calls & emails! Ugh I probably won't reapply if it's a PIA. I don't need bad CS. I basically order her stuff because of the discount. So no discount just means I'll behave myself. Lol


  Rediculous!   Her products aren't anything you can't find in any other brand without the hassle.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Rediculous!   Her products aren't anything you can't find in any other brand without the hassle.


:werd: This was my first order from her website and I'm pretty sure it's my last.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 24, 2014)

Same issue here everyone else is having with the pro discount. I placed an order 2 days before the site changes. I went to check on the status and couldn't log in.  Then I get the email about the new pro discount, which says you have to reapply to get the "new" benefits, but doesn't say your account is permanently cancelled! That's trash.  Set up a new account, but my order doesn't even show up. Sent an email, no response.  This is my first time ordering, had no idea customer service was so inadequate. She'll get enough disgruntled consumers who'll eventually stop buying shit up.  That's what I get for straying from my staple products... Smh


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 25, 2014)

As I suspected...my order wasn't shipped as promised (not 2 day shipping, not at all!) but I got a response from ABH Facebook messenger saying someone would get in touch with me. I won't hold my breath on it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> As I suspected...my order wasn't shipped as promised (not 2 day shipping, not at all!) but I got a response from ABH Facebook messenger saying someone would get in touch with me. I won't hold my breath on it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 26, 2014)

So....they finally shipped my package early this morning BUT they shipped it to Columbus OH instead of GA!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 26, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> So....they finally shipped my package early this morning BUT they shipped it to Columbus OH instead of GA!


  Dafuq!?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 26, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dafuq!?


Exactly!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 27, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> So I went and built my contour palette at MAC I feel this is more personalized to my skin tone. I love it. Although I have never tested out the contour palette for myself I'll take the word that I heard a billion times that it's not woc friendly


  This is so great! I'm a medium dark skinned WOC and yeah I could only use like 2 of the colors in the ABH palette. I returned it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 27, 2014)

My order actually arrived today DESPITE them putting the wrong State BUT the order was missing 3 items.


----------



## jenise (Jul 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My order actually arrived today DESPITE them putting the wrong State BUT the order was missing 3 items.


 Wow :O


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My order actually arrived today DESPITE them putting the wrong State BUT the order was missing 3 items.


  DUDE!!! :lmao:  I'm laughing at how rediculous this is!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> DUDE!!! :lmao:  I'm laughing at how rediculous this is!


 That's all I could do lol. This is pure ludicrous


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi ladies, not sure if anyone knew but Anastasia released individual pan refills ($14 each) or build your own for 40 dollars palette. 
  Selections are kinda nice, I sorta want one! I already own the original but I want deeper shades for my kit.... 

  anyway, it's on her website if anyone is interested :3


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 29, 2014)

I was able to reset my password on the new site and use my old log in. I placed and order yesterday and I received a shipping confirmation and tracking number today.. hopefully this means they finally got their sh*t together.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> I was able to reset my password on the new site and use my old log in. I placed and order yesterday and I received a shipping confirmation and tracking number today.. hopefully this means they finally got their sh*t together.


I was able to reset my password but when I logged in it no longer shows the discount and doesn't show order history. :shrugs: Not in a real hurry to reapply. I'll eventually do it but I don't have any plans to order anything from them any time soon. Still burned by this experience lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Woohoo I already got my refills in the mail, that was SUPER quick!!


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 30, 2014)

Got the soft brown dip brow today. I tested it out after I removed my makeup and have to say I was impressed with how easy it was to apply and still get a natural looking brow. But I'm not sure about the color. My hair is warmer than my brows so I use caramel in the powder & when I compared the 2 on. It just didn't have enough warmth  Might have to try choc & auburn :/


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 3, 2014)

I wanna build one now but people still on her page about the issues their having smh. Why anastasia whyyyyy must your CS suck


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2014)

Erin didn't get the run around with the Lavish palette?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't read through this thread too closely, but I know people have been having trouble with their orders and that made me hesitant to even go through Anastasia's site and consider buying. I didn't have a problem earlier in the year ordering the dipbrow, but things change. Well, I went to her site last night anyway and saw that they have the extended contour shades and I couldn't resist. My order has shipped already and I hope it gets to me OK. I'm excited b/c I chose colors that will really work for me. The original contour palette was just OK for me.


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 4, 2014)

I just went on the site to build a palette, but looking at my cart, I'm being charged for individual powders... how could only the actual palette now be available?
  grrrrr... can they just get stuff right?
  has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 4, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> I just went on the site to build a palette, but looking at my cart, I'm being charged for individual powders... how could only the actual palette now be available?
> grrrrr... can they just get stuff right?
> has anyone else had this issue?


  Did you look at the bottom and see a discount? The original prices are showing when it's in your cart but it should show a discount at the bottom.


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 4, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Did you look at the bottom and see a discount? The original prices are showing when it's in your cart but it should show a discount at the bottom.


  no, it wasn't doing that. but I also just noticed it wasn't only the palette missing, one of the powders was missing as well. so I suppose it's out of stock right now. 
  guess I'll try again in a few days. thanks!


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 4, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> no, it wasn't doing that. but I also just noticed it wasn't only the palette missing, one of the powders was missing as well. so I suppose it's out of stock right now.
> guess I'll try again in a few days. thanks!


  Oh ok, yeah I think you have to have 6 powders for the discount to reflect.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

The whole customized contour refill palette is what made me order from Anastasia for the first time, although I was scared because of a lot of reviews here. I ordered 3 times last week and received them all within the week. Super fast, and everything came in tact. I was sad to see that there were people who had ordered before the contour refill launch who still hadn't had their items shipped or receive any correspondence regarding the matter either. I probably called their CS number, oh, I don't know, 5x last week (mostly to ask questions and assure everything was as appeared) and I never had a hard time getting hold of someone to speak with.

  I was kinda hoping the changes they made to accommodate the influx of new orders would be an overall improvement for both new and old customers.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 4, 2014)

For some odd reason ABH sent me another Amrezy palette...as an apology for all I went through. But ummmm...why send me the same thing I already got? :shrugs:


----------



## jenise (Aug 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> For some odd reason ABH sent me another Amrezy palette...as an apology for all I went through. But ummmm...why send me the same thing I already got? :shrugs:


 lmao!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> For some odd reason ABH sent me another Amrezy palette...as an apology for all I went through. But ummmm...why send me the same thing I already got? :shrugs:


  Sell it and make some money!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Sell it and make some money!


:nods:


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 5, 2014)

So far although I've heard very bad stories including my friend. I have had a good one never knocked it before you try it lol. I ordered yesterday at 1:30pm got confirmation as soon as I placed it. About 5 ish got tracking and so far it is in pre shipment coming from AZ. I called this morning because I noticed on my shipping it only should 4/6 colors because I got a separate email saying the other two shipped but there was no tracking number for those two. Newho I called exactly at 8 and someone picked up and she was really nice. She explained that everything did ship and it shows all items did. So the two shipping notices is another glitch in their system. I kinda figured it all shipped because on my account online it says ordered 1 shipped 1. So we shall see I got two day shipping and she said it will be here tomorrow. I'm just waiting for movement on USPS. I used coupon code WELCOME10 for 10% off so my total was $37.17


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my contour palette today. Happy with all the colors I picked out by just playing with it. I will put it to the test tomorrow. I got 3 illuminators and 3 contour shades. 10K illuminator is gorgeous. I think I'll order another in a few weeks.


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my contour palette today. Happy with all the colors I picked out by just playing with it. I will put it to the test tomorrow. I got 3 illuminators and 3 contour shades. 10K illuminator is gorgeous. I think I'll order another in a few weeks.


  loveeee 10k!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/anastasia-maya-mia-palette-review-swatches-on-dark-skin/  I had no idea this was coming out.....:sigh:


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/anastasia-maya-mia-palette-review-swatches-on-dark-skin/  I had no idea this was coming out.....:sigh:


 Me either, just saw it on her ig! I hate how it has repeated colors tho


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me either, just saw it on her ig! I hate how it has repeated colors tho


  I agree.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Aug 6, 2014)

Isn't she supposed to be coming out with individual shadows at some point? I thought I read that somewhere, but I could be mistaken. I hate the cheap cardboard packaging and the wonky mirrors in the palettes. However, the shadows are pretty nice and I would certainly buy them in pan form.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/anastasia-maya-mia-palette-review-swatches-on-dark-skin/  I had no idea this was coming out.....:sigh:


  Aww crap! So not on her site tho. No rush to reapply for the pro discount then.    





jenise said:


> Me either, just saw it on her ig! I hate how it has repeated colors tho


  Ditto.    





BrknFlwr85 said:


> Isn't she supposed to be coming out with individual shadows at some point? I thought I read that somewhere, but I could be mistaken. I hate the cheap cardboard packaging and the wonky mirrors in the palettes. However, the shadows are pretty nice and I would certainly buy them in pan form.


  She said she was. When i dunno tho :shrugs:   She seems to be slow on everything she does.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/anastasia-maya-mia-palette-review-swatches-on-dark-skin/  I had no idea this was coming out.....:sigh:


  Hah. Just saw that on Instagram, I kind of want it. Even if it did repeat a few colors. hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hah. Just saw that on Instagram, I kind of want it. Even if it did repeat a few colors. hboy:


I kinda want it too...but lol I must resist


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my palette and everything was in the box yayyyyy. So, I went ahead and ordered another. I'll post pics when I get the new one to come in. Hopefully that doesn't have glitches lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/anastasia-maya-mia-palette-review-swatches-on-dark-skin/  I had no idea this was coming out.....:sigh:


  This is my kind of palette. I decided to pass on Amrezy. It just didn't call to me strongly enough.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2014)

Its supposed to be up today on Nordies, but it's not


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 7, 2014)

I checked every hour on the hour. I am not pleased at all.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2014)

Not macys either


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know if this is incorrect or not but I saw a few people on ig, yesterday, say that the Mia palette won't be out until the end of August.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I don't know if this is incorrect or not but I saw a few people on ig, yesterday, say that the Mia palette won't be out until the end of August.


  :sigh:


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 8, 2014)

Ditto.
She said she was. When i dunno tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   She seems to be slow on everything she does. 
  I thought i read that too. Im drawn to all the warm shades, caramel , morrocco, deep plum and i love sienna and orange soda? from the lavish palette. im not sure why i don't grab for it more often, maybe the slip pkg lol. I would prefer if she sold pans, so i can add them to my own palettes.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Ditto.
> She said she was. When i dunno tho
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! Those (the warm orange browns) are such great shades!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok I guess their shipping is getting better lol. I ordered two palettes in one week.  L-R top row: banana, sand, champagne, cream soda, nutmeg, cinnamon L-R bottom row: latte, terra-cotta, 10k, mellow yellow, espresso, corob  So far great pigmentation. Going to order my final palette on Monday.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 9, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Ok I guess their shipping is getting better lol. I ordered two palettes in one week.  L-R top row: banana, sand, champagne, cream soda, nutmeg, cinnamon L-R bottom row: latte, terra-cotta, 10k, mellow yellow, espresso, corob  So far great pigmentation. Going to order my final palette on Monday.


  Someone's addicted!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Someone's addicted!!!


   lmao yes especially to the price, although I love my mac more I pretty much got two palette for the price of the powders there.


----------



## tamikajodha (Aug 10, 2014)

Golden Peach is such a beautiful highlight shade. I'm surprised that her shipping was super fast.


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Just received my Amrezy palette. Have to be honest, a lot of the shades remind me of mac.


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh, I picked up the Amrezy palette today. It's nice.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Why do I like this :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

That palette! I do have really similar colors from the Amrezy palette though...  Do you guys think this is a trend? Maybe they'll be more "beauty bloggers" doing makeup palettes with her?


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Do you guys think this is a trend? Maybe they'll be more "beauty bloggers" doing makeup palettes with her?


  Most likely. I think Jaclyn Hill might be next.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Most likely. I think Jaclyn Hill might be next.


  Would make sense, I saw she posted a vlog and then took it down for whatever reason. But she visited their offices.


----------



## jenise (Aug 22, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Most likely. I think Jaclyn Hill might be next.


 I think so too! Hopefully it is since I love her!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 22, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> So far great pigmentation. Going to order my final palette on Monday.


  So this is gonna sound dumb of me, but what do you use the large yellow shade for?
  I was always really curious, sorry if it's a stupid question


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So this is gonna sound dumb of me, but what do you use the large yellow shade for?
> I was always really curious, sorry if it's a stupid question


  I usually use yellow powders to neutralize redness on my face.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So this is gonna sound dumb of me, but what do you use the large yellow shade for? I was always really curious, sorry if it's a stupid question


  No not at all luv but I use it as my under eye because sometimes banana can be alil white looking on deeper skin tones


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Would make sense, I saw she posted a vlog and then took it down for whatever reason. But she visited their offices.


  I think she is too. I can't stand her tho.   





v0ltagekid said:


> So this is gonna sound dumb of me, but what do you use the large yellow shade for? I was always really curious, sorry if it's a stupid question





honey on boost said:


> I usually use yellow powders to neutralize redness on my face.


  Yup, it's a colour corrector.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't wait for the Maya Mia palette, I've been using my Amrezy one every day since I got it.  It sucks that between that and Lavish I have 4 of the shades already though  (although I'm happy about Caramel being in there, I'm addicted to that shade)


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

So i finally reapplied for the pro discount, and only the brow palette and the amrezy palette is discounted. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So i finally reapplied for the pro discount, and only the brow palette and the amrezy palette is discounted. Is this happening to anyone else?


I haven't bothered to reapply yet but I'll get around to it eventually. A friend mentioned the same thing though. :shrugs:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I haven't bothered to reapply yet but I'll get around to it eventually. A friend mentioned the same thing though. :shrugs:


  Ok so I'm not crazy. My friend applied at the same time and it's doing it to her too.   guess I'll keep ordering thru other sites with the 40% off on all items then.   Ps, i applied at 2am this morning and was approved at 4pm today, so they're on it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ok so I'm not crazy. My friend applied at the same time and it's doing it to her too.   guess I'll keep ordering thru other sites with the 40% off on all items then.   Ps, i applied at 2am this morning and was approved at 4pm today, so they're on it!


Good to know they are approving quickly. I just haven't been too stressed to reapply yet. Like I said, I'll do it eventually lol. But it seems better to stick with ordering from other sites that still give us the 40% on everything.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I think she is too. I can't stand her tho.  Yup, it's a colour corrector.


  I'm on the fence with her, she could definitely benefit from taking taking in less caffeine.   I'll have to try the banana color with my redness. That's really the only one I haven't used from the original palette. I don't think I'm going to get any other colors. I'm not a pro, this is just fun for me and I'd never use them all up.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm on the fence with her, she could definitely benefit from taking taking in less caffeine.


  LOL!  I agree!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 23, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> I usually use yellow powders to neutralize redness on my face.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *smileyt06*
> 
> ...


  I definitely thought so, but it looks so much yellower than the banana powder that I know that it really had me wondering.

  Thanks for clarifying though


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 23, 2014)

I might try her  highlight and contour palette I hear its good but I never heard of her before.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So i finally reapplied for the pro discount, and only the brow palette and the *amrezy palette* is discounted. Is this happening to anyone else?


  ayyyyyyyyyyyyye order me an amrezy palette too DEN!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 25, 2014)

That Maya Mia palette is supposed to be out today, right?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> That Maya Mia palette is supposed to be out today, right?


  Yup it's up on the ABH site.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 28, 2014)

My Maya Mia palette came today!  My tracking wasn't updating so I wasn't expecting it today! Made me so happy after a stressful morning (couldn't find my wallet and was freaking out but luckily it turned up). I included swatches, I'm around NW10 for reference. "Nude" is seriously nude on me like it's only the tiniest bit peachier than my skin lol prob going to just be a transition shade for me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

LiliV said:


> My Maya Mia palette came today!  My tracking wasn't updating so I wasn't expecting it today! Made me so happy after a stressful morning (couldn't find my wallet and was freaking out but luckily it turned up). I included swatches, I'm around NW10 for reference. "Nude" is seriously nude on me like it's only the tiniest bit peachier than my skin lol prob going to just be a transition shade for me


Oh I love this! Thank you for swatches


----------



## kissamonk (Aug 28, 2014)

Will the maya mia palette be available in ulta or sephora stores?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2014)

kissamonk said:


> Will the maya mia palette be available in ulta or sephora stores?


  Locations are listed in my post above.


----------



## kissamonk (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea i read that it is available on the website. Im asking if it will be in those stores.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 29, 2014)

I gave in  seen that they were carrying this palette at my local Macys and had to get it. I really didn't need it but o well.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 29, 2014)

kissamonk said:


> Yea i read that it is available on the website. Im asking if it will be in those stores.


  It says only available online, so that would be a no.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It says only available online, so that would be a no.





kissamonk said:


> Yea i read that it is available on the website. Im asking if it will be in those stores.


  The only store that I know got it in store was Macys and that is where I purchased mines at


----------



## kissamonk (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks smileyt06. I figured it wouldnt just be online


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 29, 2014)

kissamonk said:


> Thanks smileyt06. I figured it wouldnt just be online








  You specifically asked about sephora and ulta, which is what i was responding to. Online only.   As far as department stores, those are online and in store, which again, is listed in the pic i had originally posted.


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys, been bummed with Anastasia since they changed the pink colored brow pencils to the new ones in the black. I loved Brunette. Now I have a variety of various brands eyebrow pencils. Ok still buy the tweezers, lol  Decided to give their stencils a try so I picked up a pack this evening   What are you guys/ladies thoughts on the stencils? I have never tried using stencils before


----------



## afulton (Aug 29, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  I have some that came with a kit but I rarely use them.  I think they are great for beginners.  You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## kissamonk (Aug 30, 2014)

I didnt need your response back since i have an answer now but thanks.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2014)

My look last week using the Amrezy palette


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2014)

My look today using the maya Mia palette


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 30, 2014)

OOOooooOOOO so pretty @smileyt06


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> OOOooooOOOO so pretty @smileyt06


  Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> My look last week using the Amrezy palette





smileyt06 said:


> My look today using the maya Mia palette


Stunning girl


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning girl


 Thank you luv


----------



## LiliV (Aug 30, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> My look today using the maya Mia palette


  Love this combo!  This was my Maya Mia Palette look from today. I also used my Chanel Tissé Vénitien quad for the silver I love to mix silver and gold/Rose gold etc. it's Glisten in center, Warm Taupe in crease along with Deep Brown and Aqua on bottom lash line


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2014)

LiliV said:


> Love this combo!  This was my Maya Mia Palette look from today. I also used my Chanel Tissé Vénitien quad for the silver I love to mix silver and gold/Rose gold etc. it's Glisten in center, Warm Taupe in crease along with Deep Brown and Aqua on bottom lash line


  Lovvvvvveeeee it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2014)

LiliV said:


> Love this combo!  This was my Maya Mia Palette look from today. I also used my Chanel Tissé Vénitien quad for the silver I love to mix silver and gold/Rose gold etc. it's Glisten in center, Warm Taupe in crease along with Deep Brown and Aqua on bottom lash line


That is beautiful


----------



## LiliV (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mpurek (Aug 30, 2014)

I just ordered the Maya Mia Palette and I can't wait to get it! I gravitated towards it because of the pretty aqua and peach shadows.


----------



## tamikajodha (Aug 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


  Wow gorgeous!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Lovely swatches. Planning on getting this


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Gorg now I really appreciate and love this palette


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  This just fell into my Frends Beauty cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer their CS over ABH.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Gorg now I really appreciate and love this palette


  I do wish the aqua and peach were matte, but other than that, it's beautiful!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  which would u prefer...mia or amrezy??? and I know dmn well u got my txt message heffa....do I need to come and find u in the daytime wit a flash light lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm a little pissy bc I did wind up picking up the Amrezy palette and used it for the first time today and fell in love. I want a backup but now it's out of stock everywhere. 
  I won't make the same mistake with Maya Mia!
  I just wish she'd release individuals already!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 2, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> which would u prefer...mia or amrezy??? and I know dmn well u got my txt message heffa....do I need to come and find u in the daytime wit a flash light lol


  I like em both for different reasons. And i got no text, sooo...


----------



## miss0annette (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I'm going to purchase the dip brow pomade in soft brown. Hopefully it helps my brows look amazing. My hair is a little bit lighter now though and I don't like my brows to harsh.


----------



## cocofiere (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm so annoyed. I haven't been able to snag the Amrezy palette after weeks of trying. I wish it wasn't an Ulta/ABH exclusive. No one seems to know if they'll restock and if they do, they have no clue as to when they'll get it. I like the Maya Mia but the Amrezy is more my speed. Gah!


----------



## mpurek (Sep 15, 2014)

I am obsessed with Maya Mia palette.. the Amrezy not so much.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't been too taken w the Maya Mia palette yet, I really love the Aqua shade but I haven't gotten super into the rest. I still like the palette but my Amrezy one I've just been obsessed with lol I think they're just more my shades (even though there's some overlap). I'm obsessed w Deep Plum, I can't stop using it


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 15, 2014)

has anyone seen/purchased this yet? I'm curious about the texture of the shadows... in the picture it looks like more shimmer than matte, but there isn't a list of shadows on the site. looks very pretty tho!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 15, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> has anyone seen/purchased this yet? I'm curious about the texture of the shadows... in the picture it looks like more shimmer than matte, but there isn't a list of shadows on the site. looks very pretty tho!


  I just ordered mine. I think the shades will be so pretty for holiday time!  I think they could've waited a few more months before launching all these so close together though lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> has anyone seen/purchased this yet? I'm curious about the texture of the shadows... in the picture it looks like more shimmer than matte, but there isn't a list of shadows on the site. looks very pretty tho!


On her IG she listed all the shadows and finishes.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 15, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I just ordered mine. I think the shades will be so pretty for holiday time! I think they could've waited a few more months before launching all these so close together though lol


  I agree! it's like overhaul...maybe they have a few more collabs coming. think I'm gonna order this, knowing I don't need another palette. it's just so pretty! that china rose color is calling me!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 15, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> has anyone seen/purchased this yet? I'm curious about the texture of the shadows... in the picture it looks like more shimmer than matte, but there isn't a list of shadows on the site. looks very pretty tho!


  Another palette!?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Another palette!?


Yup. It is out already. The other stores get it tomorrow online. Then the 25th in stores.  Strike that, it is available online now at a few retailers.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 15, 2014)

I ordered mine from Anastasia today bc I remember how Maya Mia was supposed to launch on Sephora at 9am on whatever day that was and never did so I don't trust that now. I have no patience lol


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 15, 2014)

Because people will ask when and where.     Off to order mine!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 15, 2014)

I just ordered mines on ulta because you get a free full sized wax brow pencil and I got free shipping because I'm platinum. I only order off her site when it is truly necessary lol. It is a pretty palette and there are no dam dupes in it. Think I'll be skipping the lorac mega because you guys don't even wanna see my eyeshadow collection, as if I needed this lol but as if I needed the mega lol


----------



## LiliV (Sep 15, 2014)

My Tamanna palette shipped! I can't believe how fast that was!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh wow! That palette is right up my alley! Thinking of picking it up, there's definitely no dupesin that one!   I wonder who is next?  I kind of wish she would just release single shadows instead of palettes though.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> *I kind of wish she would just release single shadows instead of palettes though.*


  Right!!
  I have a feeling we won't get them until next year going off of Norvina's ig.
  Here's to hoping it won't be and will be sometime with the next couple of months.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I kind of wish she would just release single shadows instead of palettes though.


  I'd like to see single shadows just in pan form and be able to create palettes like the contour palettes... that's gotta be coming soon


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> I think I'm going to purchase the dip brow pomade in soft brown. Hopefully it helps my brows look amazing. My hair is a little bit lighter now though and I don't like my brows to harsh.


  I didn't know if you had seen it in person or not, so i swatched these for you yesterday.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Medium Brown and Soft Brown


----------



## miss0annette (Sep 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I didn't know if you had seen it in person or not, so i swatched these for you yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks babe! I went with soft brown but I have to use a very light hand because even that one looks a little harsh.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Thanks babe! I went with soft brown but I have to use a very light hand because even that one looks a little harsh.


  You're welcome!  Makes me think that SB may be too dark for me then


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm loving my Amrezy Palette. That one and Lavish I use regularly and ALL THE TIME when I travel.
  I'm skipping Maya Mia and this new one that just came out for now. I have SO many shadows that I'm sure there's just dupes galore across the board. 
  But I AM interested in single shades ... hope she releases those soon. She's been talking about it for a long time... since the success of the Lavsih palette.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 16, 2014)

My order shipped yayyyyy


----------



## mpurek (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone else think the Maya Mia and Tamanna look super similar? I know they aren't the same exact shadows but I wish they did something a little bit different.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 17, 2014)

My Tamanna palette is arriving today!  Can't believe how fast it shipped! I'll post swatches once it gets here


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

LiliV said:


> My Tamanna palette is arriving today! Can't believe how fast it shipped! I'll post swatches once it gets here


  Woot! Excited to see swatches start rolling in


----------



## LiliV (Sep 17, 2014)

It's here! It came w 5 look cards just like the Maya Mia palette. In person I don't think it's similar to Maya Mia really, the shades are different enough to me. I'm in love w the shadows on the top row they're totally my type of shades.  And the cranberry shade from the bottom row is gorgeous too!  I'm really happy with this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














  They weren't kidding about Noir being super pigmented either, it leaves behind a serious stain! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

LiliV said:


> It's here! It came w 5 look cards just like the Maya Mia palette. In person I don't think it's similar to Maya Mia really, the shades are different enough to me. I'm in love w the shadows on the top row they're totally my type of shades.  And the cranberry shade from the bottom row is gorgeous too!  I'm really happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you   I want it


----------



## jenise (Sep 17, 2014)

LiliV said:


> It's here! It came w 5 look cards just like the Maya Mia palette. In person I don't think it's similar to Maya Mia really, the shades are different enough to me. I'm in love w the shadows on the top row they're totally my type of shades.  And the cranberry shade from the bottom row is gorgeous too!  I'm really happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay can't wait for mine to come, love it !


----------



## LiliV (Sep 18, 2014)

I did this look today with the Tamanna palette, I love China Rose! I also used Sangria on the lid, Bengal and Chocolate in the crease


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I did this look today with the Tamanna palette, I love China Rose! I also used Sangria on the lid, Bengal and Chocolate in the crease


I love it


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 18, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I did this look today with the Tamanna palette, I love China Rose! I also used Sangria on the lid, Bengal and Chocolate in the crease


  Beautiful


----------



## LiliV (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 19, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I did this look today with the Tamanna palette, I love China Rose! I also used Sangria on the lid, Bengal and Chocolate in the crease


  Ugh, yes *_* I definitely want this palette now.   I've never tried/swatched her eyeshadows before though, is there any kind of formula from other brands that are similar? Basically I want to know if these are like the LORAC Pro palettes because, uhm, no thanks. xD


----------



## mel33t (Sep 22, 2014)

So I saw a post on Instagram with the single eyeshadows!! Coming out in November.   :stars: Credit to the IG user. http://instagram.com/p/tQD9XJPF8j/  EDIT: $12 for one shadow? Her palettes are $29-$30. That doesn't make sense. :shrugs:


----------



## LiliV (Sep 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I saw a post on Instagram with the single eyeshadows!! Coming out in November.   :stars: Credit to the IG user. http://instagram.com/p/tQD9XJPF8j/


  I'm so excited for these bc I think they'll have singles of the shades in the palettes and now I can back up Deep Plum and Caramel! Those colors are some of my fav staples


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> EDIT: $12 for one shadow? Her palettes are $29-$30. That doesn't make sense.


  Eh idec about the price. I've been wanting single shadows to release for forever. I hope they use colours from the palettes also. Orange Soda is my most used colour.

Here's the photo to the linked ig:


----------



## LiliV (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure but my take on the pricing is that these are more product than is in the palette sized shadows


----------



## mel33t (Sep 22, 2014)

^That could be true. Plus I'm going to get them anyways


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just came to post this!  $12 each, or 4/$40 or 8/$80.   If these are priced like the contour refills, pro discount won't apply at all, to individual or set pricing.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 22, 2014)

If these are pigmented like the Makeup Geek ones, Im a sucker for matte browns!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 22, 2014)

These look like MUG shadows to me. I'll wait for reviews and swatches before I decide I I'll get any.


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just came to post this!  $12 each, or 4/$40 or 8/$80.   If these are priced like the contour refills, pro discount won't apply at all, to individual or set pricing.


  That would be a bummer! I wonder if the size and texture will beat makeup geeks. I love Marlena's products and it would be a shame to pay more for something not quite on par her prices and quality are hard to beat! Im sure the makeup junkie in me will cave regardless though...


----------



## LiliV (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> That would be a bummer! I wonder if the size and texture will beat makeup geeks. I love Marlena's products and it would be a shame to pay more for something not quite on par her prices and quality are hard to beat! Im sure the makeup junkie in me will cave regardless though...


  I personally love Anastasia's shadows, I think they're so easy to work with and I love the textures! Her blacks really impress me w how easy they blend, I have no patience for dry black shadows that won't blend out and look splotchy!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I personally love Anastasia's shadows, I think they're so easy to work with and I love the textures! Her blacks really impress me w how easy they blend, I have no patience for dry black shadows that won't blend out and look splotchy!


  See it's the opposite for me! Most if her shadows are great! Although they do let kickback quite a bit, but I have had issues blending out one or two of her darker shadows. But I'm wondering if maybe I have to break in the shadows a little more to get past the tougher top layer.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 26, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> See it's the opposite for me! Most if her shadows are great! Although they do let kickback quite a bit, but I have had issues blending out one or two of her darker shadows. But I'm wondering if maybe I have to break in the shadows a little more to get past the tougher top layer.


  Everyone has different chemistry! It's so funny how that works. Regular Mac shadows kind of suck on me (I have no issues w Extra Dimension and Mineralize) most of them just fade on me or blend away to nothing (I always use a primer and base). And Too Faced shadows I have the same issue which sucks bc I love their holiday palettes but the shadows don't get along w me! Lol


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 28, 2014)

I received my Tamanna palette yesterday! /ignoremykneeLOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Haven't had a chance to really play with it yet, but I'm excited to. Also, the black is no joke. xD


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

Although I absolutely love Amra, I wish the Tamanna palette had been released before the Amrezy one, because I find those colours suit my skin tone waaaay better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm probably going to end up with both (couldn't resist going to ULTA for the Amrezy palette the day it came out!)


----------



## LiliV (Sep 29, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Although I absolutely love Amra, I wish the Tamanna palette had been released before the Amrezy one, because I find those colours suit my skin tone waaaay better.   I'm probably going to end up with both (couldn't resist going to ULTA for the Amrezy palette the day it came out!) :yaay:


  To be an enabler for a second I love to use both together! I think Deep Plum goes so well with Custom and Blush (I think that's the name, the one next to Fresh)


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 29, 2014)

So Norvina did a video on some of the shades  http://youtu.be/8uW3w6o95x0  Shadows can be purchased at  www.AnastasiaBeverlyHills.com  Launching November 10th  Shadows will launch November 10th  Shadows are $12 however there are bundle discounts. Also the ABH pro discount applies if you have a pro card.   To apply for a PRO card visit the AnastasiaBeverlyHills.com site & you can apply on the site.Approvals are very quick


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> If these are priced like the contour refills, pro discount won't apply at all, to individual or set pricing.


  Norvina just posted a video and said pro does apply..


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

Video on the shimmer shades  http://youtu.be/of5w4GlHdtk


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 7, 2014)

I just saw the amrezy palette I think it's beautiful. Now I have a reason to see more from this line.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 8, 2014)

is the amrezy palette still available in any stores or did i miss it?  i haven't been able to find it.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> is the amrezy palette still available in any stores or did i miss it?  i haven't been able to find it.


  I think it's pretty much sold out.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 




I think it's pretty much sold out.


  that's what i figured.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 27, 2014)

Can anyone vouch for her waterproof creme color? I want to try out Jet, and I hear it makes a great matte cream liner and actually stays put. I have a REAL issue with liners smudging and transferring to my upper lid (I have oily and super hooded lids). And I LIVE for a matte wing!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 27, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Can anyone vouch for her waterproof creme color? I want to try out Jet, and I hear it makes a great matte cream liner and actually stays put. I have a REAL issue with liners smudging and transferring to my upper lid (I have oily and super hooded lids). And I LIVE for a matte wing!


  I'm curious about this too. Wanting to try the black and the cream colour.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm curious about this too. Wanting to try the black and the cream colour.


  All the pics that I've seen of people wearing it as a liner look awesome. And SUPER MATTE! I think I'm matte crazy, matte blush, matte lipstick, matte THICK winged liner... I LOVE ALL THINGS MATTE!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 27, 2014)

misfitted said:


> All the pics that I've seen of people wearing it as a liner look awesome. And SUPER MATTE! I think I'm matte crazy, matte blush, matte lipstick, matte THICK winged liner... I LOVE ALL THINGS MATTE!


  I LOVE matte!!!  Do you have thebalm matte palette? Love it!!!


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 29, 2014)

misfitted said:


> All the pics that I've seen of people wearing it as a liner look awesome. And SUPER MATTE! I think I'm matte crazy, matte blush, matte lipstick, matte THICK winged liner... I LOVE ALL THINGS MATTE!


It's pricier than the Anastasia liner, but Yves Saint Laurent Long-Wear Cream Eyeliner is matte. And it feels weightless on the skin. I've have mine roughly a year, and it still hasn't dried out.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Butterscotch said:


> It's pricier than the Anastasia liner, but Yves Saint Laurent Long-Wear Cream Eyeliner is matte. And it feels weightless on the skin. I've have mine roughly a year, and it still hasn't dried out.


  ooh... the fact that it hasn't dried out in over a year makes it tempting to me. Every last cream liner I've ever tried has dried out on me before I could get through half of it!


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 7, 2014)

Launch is now delayed new date is 11/18

  updated pricing 
Shadows are $12 
4 for $40
8 for $70

  new video on the matte's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhDpmSHVqCU


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Has anyone tried the ABH Liquid Gold eyeliner?


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my first products from this line just recently, the Dipbrow Pomade and the Brow Powder Duo, and I'm really enjoying both. I still feel a little clumsy at using them but it's not hard for me to get the look I want.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 18, 2014)

Single shadows are live on the site now!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 18, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Single shadows are live on the site now!


  ugh! my list is so long


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 18, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> ugh! my list is so long


  yeah I went through the colors and said F*CK!!!!!  lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 19, 2014)

I just placed an order for some single shadows.
  I really wanted to try Soft Peach and I definitely needed backups of Orange Soda. It's my favourite!!

  PS, don't forget you can use WELCOME10 at checkout to get 10% off. Worked for me this morning.


----------



## .Ice (Nov 19, 2014)

When you guys are able to get your hands on the single eyeshadows, can you tell me if they can fit into a mac palette? TIA!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted but if anyone missed out, the Anastasia contour kit is up on Nordstrom  http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/anast.../3922151?origin=category&BaseUrl=New+Arrivals


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but if anyone missed out, the Anastasia contour kit is up on Nordstrom  http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/anast.../3922151?origin=category&BaseUrl=New+Arrivals


  It's back up on sephora and ulta too.. But u can do a custom kit on Anastasia's site for the same price


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 21, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> It's back up on sephora and ulta too.. But u can do a custom kit on Anastasia's site for the same price


  I think the custom kit is the way to go.  I hardly use the highlighter and the reddish brown in my contour kit.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2014)

Her "contour" colours suck. They don't work to contour. Only her highlight colours are worth a try. Just sayin.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 21, 2014)

Are any of your pro members at Nigels in LA? If so, the original Contour Kit is $24 after the pro discount.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Her "contour" colours suck. They don't work to contour. Only her highlight colours are worth a try. Just sayin.


  My favorite contour color right now is Kevyn Aucoin's sculpting powder.. It has the right amount of grey/taupe


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> My favorite contour color right now is Kevyn Aucoin's sculpting powder.. It has the right amount of grey/taupe


  Yes! KA's are perfect for contouring. Hers are all too warm. They're basically bronzers, and we know you just can't contour with bronzers. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has ordered and gotten their shadows yet?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Her "contour" colours suck. They don't work to contour. Only her highlight colours are worth a try. Just sayin.


  I agree with you. I purchased the contour kit and I only really use the highlight powders. I'm using the brown shades for eye shadows.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wondering if anyone has ordered and gotten their shadows yet?


  I need to order. I just keep adding, and adding, and adding...


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wondering if anyone has ordered and gotten their shadows yet?


  NOPE! They charged me and took my money but it had been three days and I heard nothing, so I contacted them and they said they "never got my order", so she just refunded me my money. I'll just wait for MACY'S...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> NOPE! They charged me and took my money but it had been three days and I heard nothing, so I contacted them and they said they "never got my order", so she just refunded me my money. I'll just wait for MACY'S...


  WTF!?


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> WTF!?


  Yeah, this is the second time I've had an issue ordering with them. I give up. At least this time I got a response, same-day.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yeah, this is the second time I've had an issue ordering with them. I give up. At least this time I got a response, same-day.


  Rediculous.   When i was adding shadows to my cart, I'd add 1 shadow of each colour and it'd add each colour as quantities of 2 or 4. So if anyone is ordering, make sure you're checking your cart because it's jacking it up big time!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

I really want these shadows..   That peach and orange soda!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I really want these shadows..   That peach and orange soda!!


  That's what I had ordered!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn...  I'm glad you got your money back though.  Saw you were waiting for Macy's, will they be getting the line?


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Damn...  I'm glad you got your money back though.  Saw you were waiting for Macy's, will they be getting the line?


  Yeah, Impulse is supposed to


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wondering if anyone has ordered and gotten their shadows yet?


  I ordered the day they released and received my order 2 days later.

  Ordered 2 eight pan palettes/16 shadows.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I ordered the day they released and received my order 2 days later.  Ordered 2 eight pan palettes/16 shadows.


  Yay! :stars: How do you like them?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> How do you like them?


  They're great! I'm really happy with the colors I chose, and I even ordered a few more. The texture is like exactly how they are in palettes. They could be a little smoother/softer, but I'm not complaining; the pigmentation is awesome.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They're great! I'm really happy with the colors I chose, and I even ordered a few more. The texture is like exactly how they are in palettes. They could be a little smoother/softer, but I'm not complaining; the pigmentation is awesome.


  If you have time and the means do you mind posting swatches?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

@DILLIGAF Sure, I'll do it once I get home. I will warn you though, the colors I chose are pretty boring, lol... (fan of neutrals) Here's what I chose:

  Eye Shadow Singles-Truffle
Eye Shadow Singles-Pose 
Eye Shadow Singles-Hot Chocolate
Eye Shadow Singles-Deep Plum 
Eye Shadow Singles-Morocco
Eye Shadow Singles-Burnt Orange Matte
Eye Shadow Singles-Smoke 
Eye Shadow Singles-Red Earth
Eye Shadow Singles-10K 
Eye Shadow Singles-RTW 
Eye Shadow Singles-Copper Shimmer 
Eye Shadow Singles-Rosette 
Eye Shadow Singles-Wine 
Eye Shadow Singles-Mermaid
Eye Shadow Singles-Brownie


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going to try and get an order in on Friday. I love the new MUFE shadows, but I really want to try these. The problem is only getting 8 to start.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

Quick swatches: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Top, L-R: 10k, Copper Shimmer, Wine, Truffle (I think, OR Brownie) Bottom, L-R: Brownie (I think, OR Truffle), Pose, Rosette, Mermaid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Top, L-R: RTW, Burnt Orange, Caramel, Morocco Bottom, L-R: Red Earth, Hot Chocolate, Deep Plum, Smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Got these 4 yesterday, but no palette to stick em in (Plan on getting a Z Palette today) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L-R: Beauty Mark, Utopia, Chai, Chocolate


----------



## mel33t (Nov 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Quick swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> L-R: Beauty Mark, Utopia, Chai, Chocolate


  ugh! these are beautiful!  So much wasted space in that palette. I'm gonna have to pick up a z palette or use an empty mac palette.


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I looked on sephora and the pics they had of the people who bought the products from Anastasia beverly hills that did the contour and highlight with the kit didnt look like they knew had to use it.It just looked like they applied regular makeup I saw no difference in their faces. I was not impressed it just didnt look like real contour and highlight makeup at least not when it was applied.Maybe they should include a step by step  instruction sheet in their to help people out for that price they should .


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 27, 2014)

Can someone please give me recommendations on three products I NEED from Anastasia for my eyebrows (blonde). I already have the dipbrow and was thinking I need other things to make them look perfect, especially since they have 25% off tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 27, 2014)

So it looks like ABH is jumping in the liquid lipstick bandwagon hope they are nice range in colors


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 28, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> I looked on sephora and the pics they had of the people who bought the products from Anastasia beverly hills that did the contour and highlight with the kit didnt look like they knew had to use it.It just looked like they applied regular makeup I saw no difference in their faces. I was not impressed it just didnt look like real contour and highlight makeup at least not when it was applied.Maybe they should include a step by step  instruction sheet in their to help people out for that price they should .


  The kit that they sell don't work for everyone imo it's better to do the custom kit on ABH site


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love contour and highlight kits but hers despite all the hype and popularity on sephora.com and people saying they are sooooo great they just are not a quality product and they dont highlight / contour which is what the kit was meant for I dont think many people know how to contour / highlight to begin with so they dont realize how crappy her product is.A good contour and highlight kit that I bought was from Smashbox and it came with a how to step by step directions on how to use the palette which was really nice .It also worked on ALL skin tones  whether you had dark or  fair skin it still did its job.

  For anyone interested :
  Its called step by step contour kit  by Smashbox its also good for beginners just learning 

  it is about 45.00


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> I love contour and highlight kits but hers despite all the hype and popularity on sephora.com and people saying they are sooooo great they just are not a quality product and they dont highlight / contour which is what the kit was meant for I dont think many people know how to contour / highlight to begin with so they dont realize how crappy her product is.A good contour and highlight kit that I bought was from Smashbox and it came with a how to step by step directions on how to use the palette which was really nice .It also worked on ALL skin tones  whether you had dark or  fair skin it still did its job.
> 
> For anyone interested :
> Its called step by step contour kit  by Smashbox its also good for beginners just learning
> ...


  Too many people think that bronzer is the main option for contour. It's not greyed out enough. That smashbox kit looks like my Becca Ombre eyeshadow palette sorta. That Smashbox kit looks interesting. Just added it to my loves on Sephora.


----------



## jenise (Nov 29, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> I love contour and highlight kits but hers despite all the hype and popularity on sephora.com and people saying they are sooooo great they just are not a quality product and they dont highlight / contour which is what the kit was meant for I dont think many people know how to contour / highlight to begin with so they dont realize how crappy her product is.A good contour and highlight kit that I bought was from Smashbox and it came with a how to step by step directions on how to use the palette which was really nice .It also worked on ALL skin tones  whether you had dark or  fair skin it still did its job.  For anyone interested : Its called step by step contour kit  by Smashbox its also good for beginners just learning   it is about 45.00


 I have 3 ABH kits but I love this smashbox kit, the colors are sooo creamy


----------



## treasuremymac (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes! KA's are perfect for contouring. Hers are all too warm. They're basically bronzers, and we know you just can't contour with bronzers. It's not gonna happen.


What do you use to contour besides KA?

  I can see what you mean by the ABH contour colors...when I got her contour palette i noticed some of the colors were too severe so i had to be especially careful when applying. cant use a heavy hand with those colors!

  I absolutely love her vanilla and banana powders ...they help set my foundation and concealer


----------



## treasuremymac (Dec 3, 2014)

LiliV said:


> They weren't kidding about Noir being super pigmented either, it leaves behind a serious stain! Lol


  Nice swatches! I absolutely love this palette...so much that I bought a backup and Im glad I did because Ive almost hit pan on sangria 

  Ive been using it everyday for the past week. I only wish ABH would bring back Lavish and Amrezy but they are LEs.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

I really want to try some of the metallic and satin shades... But I'm not sure where to start. I want to buy them all!! :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> What do you use to contour besides KA?  I can see what you mean by the ABH contour colors...when I got her contour palette i noticed some of the colors were too severe so i had to be especially careful when applying. cant use a heavy hand with those colors!  I absolutely love her vanilla and banana powders ...they help set my foundation and concealer


  When i contour clients (which is very rarely cuz contouring doesn't need to be done on the daily. There's no need for it.), i use MAC's contouring powders. They're the right undertone for contouring, unline Anastasia's powders, which are far too warm.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 4, 2014)

I picked up the Tamanna palette yesterday. And did one of the eye looks that was enclosed with it...I'm very impressed with the end result. So pigmented and no issues with fallout for me. I might need to grab a backup because I can see myself using it up. Perfect for fall/winter.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I picked up the Tamanna palette yesterday. And did one of the eye looks that was enclosed with it...I'm very impressed with the end result. So pigmented and no issues with fallout for me. I might need to grab a backup because I can see myself using it up. Perfect for fall/winter.


  I love my Tamanna palette, I want a backup but... 
  I didn't pick up a backup because she now has the individual shades, so I will just pick up whatever I run out off in the future I guess.
  I don't think I'll run out anyway. 

  I'm trying to be good here :/ but the individual shadows are expensive... yikes.. what to do haha..


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love my Tamanna palette, I want a backup but...  I didn't pick up a backup because she now has the individual shades, so I will just pick up whatever I run out off in the future I guess. I don't think I'll run out anyway.   I'm trying to be good here :/ but the individual shadows are expensive... yikes.. what to do haha..


 They are SOOO expensive especially compared to the price of the palettes. Tamanna is love though


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> They are SOOO expensive especially compared to the price of the palettes. Tamanna is love though


  I love her, subscribed to her online class to see what was up and I am satisfied! She uploaded videos she had taken down so I can learn more.
  I don't need to learn a whole lot, but I always want to know what trick or tip can make my techniques better u know.
  Totally worth it so far!

  I want another palette now.. ugh..


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love her, subscribed to her online class to see what was up and I am satisfied! She uploaded videos she had taken down so I can learn more. I don't need to learn a whole lot, but I always want to know what trick or tip can make my techniques better u know. Totally worth it so far!  I want another palette now.. ugh..


 I'm almost pan on Bengal and sangria!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'm almost pan on Bengal and sangria!!


  I'm half way lol.. I feel like there wasn't as much shadow or something..
  xD excuses excuses ...


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm half way lol.. I feel like there wasn't as much shadow or something.. xD excuses excuses ...


 Hahahah I agree :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahah I agree


  is it still in stock anywhere? Now I feel the panic... @[email protected]

  edit: ok I need to calm down lol... it's still at Ulta, nordstrom and macy's..


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> is it still in stock anywhere? Now I feel the panic... @[email protected]  edit: ok I need to calm down lol... it's still at Ulta, nordstrom and macy's..


 Hahaha I also saw it in stock at my sephora


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahaha I also saw it in stock at my sephora


  nice! they took it out of the website.... so I think it's gonna be OOS in stores soon :/


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> v0ltagekid said:
> 
> 
> > I'm half way lol.. I feel like there wasn't as much shadow or something.. xD excuses excuses ...
> ...


  You both are right! There's 0.02 oz in each shadow. This has been my main excuse for even _considering_ a back-up lol... "If I get _two_, it will be like having _one_ full-size of each..." IDK what's going on with these back-up thoughts


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh I just tried my Tamanna palette for the first time today.  I really like it.  It was my first Anastasia palette.  I used Gilded on the lid, Chocolate in the crease and outer V, Bengal as transition and Fresh to highlight.  The pans are pretty tiny.  I can see how people are running out.  I can't wait to use the other colors.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I just tried my Tamanna palette for the first time today.  I really like it.  It was my first Anastasia palette.  I used Gilded on the lid, Chocolate in the crease and outer V, Bengal as transition and Fresh to highlight.  The pans are pretty tiny.  I can see how people are running out.  I can't wait to use the other colors.


I'm on day three of using mine and those tutorial cards are awesome.I absolutely love the palette and my goal is to use for two weeks exclusively to create other eye looks and I seriously considering picking up a backup and that's something I rarely do (only lippies and blushes get backups).


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 6, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love my Tamanna palette, I want a backup but...  I didn't pick up a backup because she now has the individual shades, so I will just pick up whatever I run out off in the future I guess. I don't think I'll run out anyway.   I'm trying to be good here :/ but the individual shadows are expensive... yikes.. what to do haha..


 Its so hard to be good....especially with this palette. The colors and finished look is so awesome. Makeup addict issues.lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I just tried my Tamanna palette for the first time today.  I really like it.  It was my first Anastasia palette.  I used Gilded on the lid, Chocolate in the crease and outer V, Bengal as transition and Fresh to highlight.  The pans are pretty tiny.  I can see how people are running out.  I can't wait to use the other colors.


  Did you think the colors were sheer? 


I found the Mia palette at Macy's and picked it up on a whim...  *SMH*   LOL


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you think the colors were sheer?  I'm nc45 and I didn't find the shades sheer at all in the Tamanna but in the Maya Mia....when I swatched that one...sheer central so I passed.    I found the Mia palette at Macy's and picked it up on a whim...  *SMH*   LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

really?  I didn't even play with it yet..   We'll see .  I swatche like one or two colors and grabbed it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 6, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> You both are right! There's 0.02 oz in each shadow. This has been my main excuse for even _considering_ a back-up lol... "If I get _two_, it will be like having _one_ full-size of each..." IDK what's going on with these back-up thoughts


  I was thinking about it again today.. I guess I'll get a backup.. I really do use this palette all the time, I love it :/


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> You both are right! There's 0.02 oz in each shadow. This has been my main excuse for even _considering_ a back-up lol... "If I get _two_, it will be like having _one_ full-size of each..." IDK what's going on with these back-up thoughts


  wait, is this how much is in the new singles?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you think the colors were sheer?
> 
> 
> I found the Mia palette at Macy's and picked it up on a whim...  *SMH*   LOL


  No, not at all.  Well maybe the lightest color - fresh that I used as a highlight but the other ones were fantastic!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No, not at all.  Well maybe the lightest color - fresh that I used as a highlight but the other ones were fantastic!


  I think I got a dud. LOL


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I got a dud. LOL


  Idk why but I didn't want the Maya Mia palette, I think I heard too many people say they had a bad one so I didn't bother. 
  They have it at Birchbox and I have enough points to redeem for a free one but I didn't want it :/


----------



## treasuremymac (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Catwalk Palette? Im thinking about placing a bid for one on ebay ...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 8, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Has anyone tried the Catwalk Palette? Im thinking about placing a bid for one on ebay ...


  No sorry 
  I can't believe I never saw it before tho, it looks so beautiful D:


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 9, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Has anyone tried the Catwalk Palette? Im thinking about placing a bid for one on ebay ...


 I have it and it is lovely. Reason why I didn't get her singles. Most of the colors are recycled if you got all her eyeshadow palettes which I do. Lol


----------



## treasuremymac (Dec 9, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I have it and it is lovely. Reason why I didn't get her singles. Most of the colors are recycled if you got all her eyeshadow palettes which I do. Lol


The only ones I have are Tamanna (which I love) and Maya Mia (havent tried that one yet). I wish I had gotten the Catwalk palette when it was on sale on the ABH site for $19. Now I cant find it anywhere for a decent price. I may just order her eyeshadows but I'm a sucker for collecting palettes


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 9, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> The only ones I have are Tamanna (which I love) and Maya Mia (havent tried that one yet). I wish I had gotten the Catwalk palette when it was on sale on the ABH site for $19. Now I cant find it anywhere for a decent price. I may just order her eyeshadows but I'm a sucker for collecting palettes


Well if you do order the singles be sure to post them here along with your thoughts because I'm curious to see if they are going to be the same as the palette...scared about about replacement colors if they are nothing like the original.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

That catwalk is gorgeous. 

  Who got Amrezy?  

How many palettes did she do? 

  Smiley, did you get Maya MIa, what did you think if so?


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> That catwalk is gorgeous.
> 
> Who got Amrezy?
> 
> ...


  I LOVE the Amrezy palette.
  Morocco and Caramel are my staples.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)

Adding individuals to my cart right now!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Adding individuals to my cart right now!


  Which ones are u getting?
  I'll get whatever u tell me to get hahaha


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Which ones are u getting? I'll get whatever u tell me to get hahaha :cheer:


  A shit-ton! :lol:  I'm getting all the neutrals!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm getting all the neutrals!


 
  Hahaha... yay!
  I haven't ordered any singles from her, I only have the Tamanna palette and the Lavish palette. Don't love the Lavish, but the Tamanna one is my fav.
  Bengal is my favorite color now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want a few neutrals but she has so many shadows it's overwhelming O_O


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

I just received my first ABH products!  I got the Brow Duo, Brow Wiz, and Dipbrow Pomade in Medium Brown from Sephora.  I also have the Tinted Brow Gel in Brunette on its way to me.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

So... are her shadows really that good? I don't know why I'm even asking. I don't need any more shadows!


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 10, 2014)

jennifae said:


> So... are her shadows really that good? I don't know why I'm even asking. I don't need any more shadows!


  Yes, they're actually amazing. I love how soft and easy they are to blend!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 10, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I just received my first ABH products!  I got the Brow Duo, Brow Wiz, and Dipbrow Pomade in Medium Brown from Sephora.  I also have the Tinted Brow Gel in Brunette on its way to me.


OMG!! You are going to love the Dipbrow Pomade! A light hand is a must and be sure to store upside down so it doesn't dry out on you.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 10, 2014)

jennifae said:


> So... are her shadows really that good? I don't know why I'm even asking. I don't need any more shadows!


I have yet to try her singles but her palettes are pretty nice....especially Tamanna. I cannot leave that palette alone as you probably read in my earlier posts on this thread.lol


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I have yet to try her singles but her palettes are pretty nice....especially Tamanna. I cannot leave that palette alone as you probably read in my earlier posts on this thread.lol


  I'm gonna add that one to my Nordies cart.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I have yet to try her singles but her palettes are pretty nice....especially Tamanna. I cannot leave that palette alone as you probably read in my earlier posts on this thread.lol


  The Tamanna palette is my favorite!
  I can't put it down!
  Thinking of buying a backup D:


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to buy a few shadows but im waiting for Macys =)


----------



## nt234 (Dec 10, 2014)

I may be late on this, but is ABH coming out with liquid lipsticks soon? I saw Amrezy used one in one of her recent looks on Instagram. I'm putting Electro and Orange Soda on my Christmas list...and I really want the Tamanna palette but I need to get my thoughts together and decide on no more than two eyeshadow palettes this month (plus some more Colourpop shadows).


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> That catwalk is gorgeous.   Who got Amrezy?     How many palettes did she do?   Smiley, did you get Maya MIa, what did you think if so?


  I think Amrezy is my favorite. I have Tamanna too.   I saw on Instagram or YouTube or something that Jacyln Hill was coming out with an Anastasia palette as well. I do like warmer tones, so I hope that's true.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 10, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I want to buy a few shadows but im waiting for Macys =)


  Me too! I really want to get Soft Peach and get a couple of back ups for Orange Soda! My most used!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I want to buy a few shadows but im waiting for Macys =)


  Just remember, they'll only be at Macy's Impulse, not Macy's.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Just remember, they'll only be at Macy's Impulse, not Macy's.


  Erine what does that mean?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Erine what does that mean?


  The single shadows will be carried at Macy's Impulse stores, not all Macy's stores.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The single shadows will be carried at Macy's Impulse stores, not all Macy's stores.


  I get it. My store is Impulse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I get it. My store is Impulse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My store has impulse too..
  Do we know when they will get the individual shadows? I would like to swatch them myself


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I saw on Instagram or YouTube or something that Jacyln Hill was coming out with an Anastasia palette as well. I do like warmer tones, so I hope that's true.


  i hope jaclyn comes out with a palette


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> i hope jaclyn comes out with a palette


  idk if this will happen, she said she was coming out with her own makeup line, and that nobody was helping her.
  That it was gonna be from scratch, so who knows if she's working with Anastasia too.
  She said she was doing it alone


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My store has impulse too.. Do we know when they will get the individual shadows? I would like to swatch them myself


  January or february  i cant remember =/


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> idk if this will happen, she said she was coming out with her own makeup line, and that nobody was helping her.
> That it was gonna be from scratch, so who knows if she's working with Anastasia too.
> She said she was doing it alone


  i didn't hear about that.. good to know.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> i didn't hear about that.. good to know.


  Yea she mentioned it in a comment on IG, I would buy her palette if she came out with one with Anastasia tho, love that woman!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My store has impulse too.. Do we know when they will get the individual shadows? I would like to swatch them myself





Mayanas said:


> January or february  i cant remember =/


  Feb.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Feb.


  Thanks for the info


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think I can wait, I am overwhelmed right now by the amount of colourpop shadows I bought so I think I'll make it hahaha
> 
> Yea she mentioned it in a comment on IG, I would buy her palette if she came out with one with Anastasia tho, love that woman!


  me too!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## honey on boost (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I saw this earlier and fell in love.


----------



## jenise (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 12, 2014)

jenise said:


>


  I saw this... I need it..
  I also need her hair.. O_O


----------



## jenise (Dec 12, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I saw this... I need it.. I also need her hair.. O_O


 I need it too!!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  LOVE THIS!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

jenise said:


>


Need!


----------



## jenise (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Need!


 Isn't it gorgeous !!


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 12, 2014)

jenise said:


>


 @MACina  have you seen this?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  This is gorgeous!!!  

  I think I'm going to order the Amrezy shadow palette singles...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> This is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to order the Amrezy shadow palette singles...


  Oh that's a good idea.  I missed out on the Amrezy palette and I am so sorry now.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 12, 2014)

[@]Prettypackages[/@], i'd assume they're bigger than in the palettes but I don't have any to verify :/  Does anyone have Gilded and Topaz for swatch comparisons? Pretty please? :bouquet:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 15, 2014)

If any of u were looking for the AMREZY palette it's back in stock at ULTA
  GO GO GO ;P
  don't forget to use ebates


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 15, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> If any of u were looking for the AMREZY palette it's back in stock at ULTA GO GO GO ;P don't forget to use ebates


  Ugh... I just used my 20% off coupon. :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Ugh... I just used my 20% off coupon. :sigh:


  Coupon doesn't work on prestige anyway, so you're good.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Coupon doesn't work on prestige anyway, so you're good.


Mine does (this particular one at least). Just can't use it on Lancôme, Clinique, Urban Decay Naked on the Run palette (but can on any other UD item), Beauty Steals, or Benefit Brow Bar services. Not sure if everyones is like that though.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Mine does (this particular one at least). Just can't use it on Lancôme, Clinique, Urban Decay Naked on the Run palette (but can on any other UD item), Beauty Steals, or Benefit Brow Bar services. Not sure if everyones is like that though.


  Mine did too. I got the LORAC Pro 2 and Pro To Go.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 15, 2014)

My coupon worked on the amrezy palette. 
  I shouldn't have ordered it, I'm on palette overload but oh well xD


----------



## jenise (Dec 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Mine does (this particular one at least). Just can't use it on Lancôme, Clinique, Urban Decay Naked on the Run palette (but can on any other UD item), Beauty Steals, or Benefit Brow Bar services. Not sure if everyones is like that though.





jennifae said:


> Mine did too. I got the LORAC Pro 2 and Pro To Go.


  Mine did too


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Mine does (this particular one at least). Just can't use it on Lancôme, Clinique, Urban Decay Naked on the Run palette (but can on any other UD item), Beauty Steals, or Benefit Brow Bar services. Not sure if everyones is like that though.





jennifae said:


> Mine did too. I got the LORAC Pro 2 and Pro To Go.





jenise said:


> Mine did too


  Well damnit! I got the janky one


----------



## mel33t (Dec 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well damnit! I got the janky one


  Check your email. There's one that went out for 20% off everything that's good until the 24th.


----------



## treasuremymac (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> If any of u were looking for the AMREZY palette it's back in stock at ULTA
> GO GO GO ;P
> don't forget to use ebates


Yes I saw that. I tried placing an order and it didnt go through. It immediately said out of stock! 

  Were you able to place an order?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry I missed this!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Yes I saw that. I tried placing an order and it didnt go through. It immediately said out of stock!
> 
> Were you able to place an order?


  Yea I placed the order but hasn't shipped.. I hope it ships :/


----------



## treasuremymac (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I placed the order but hasn't shipped.. I hope it ships :/


  oh boy! how exciting! I hope you get it soon 
  I really hope they bring more back but I doubt it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Coupon doesn't work on prestige anyway, so you're good.


  Mines works on prestige and fragrances. I would hope as a platnium member they would never do that shyster ish to anyone who spends good money da faq no!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Check your email. There's one that went out for 20% off everything that's good until the 24th.





smileyt06 said:


> Mines works on prestige and fragrances. I would hope as a platnium member they would never do that shyster ish to anyone who spends good money da faq no!


  Apparently I'm not getting their emails anymore. That's some bullshit right there!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Dec 17, 2014)

i just ordered my first anastasia palette! my sister just started working at a certain retailer that sells a lot of brands (abh, lime crime.. i think you can figure out where she is) and family usually gets 25% off ... but we get 40% off this month soooo....
  they only had maya mia, so i grabbed it... pretty excited! everyone has said so many great things that i couldn't pass it up for $18 shipped.. :x

  i felt kind of bad since i bought a lot of colourpop, but @Dolly Snow was very encouraging and affirmed my decision (thankyouuu!!!)


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure where your sister works, but congrats on the deal.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i just ordered my first anastasia palette! my sister just started working at a certain retailer that sells a lot of brands (abh, lime crime.. i think you can figure out where she is) and family usually gets 25% off ... but we get 40% off this month soooo.... they only had maya mia, so i grabbed it... pretty excited! everyone has said so many great things that i couldn't pass it up for $18 shipped.. :x  i felt kind of bad since i bought a lot of colourpop, but @Dolly Snow  was very encouraging and affirmed my decision (thankyouuu!!!)


:wink: anytime lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2014)

I recently got the Brow Powder Duo in Ash Brown. Love it so far!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally broke down and got the contour kit from Ulta. I figured I might as well use the 20% coupon on it along with the giftcard I received...that way if I'm not thrilled with it i wouldn't care so much since I didn't pay for it myself lol


----------



## stormborn (Dec 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Finally broke down and got the contour kit from Ulta. I figured I might as well use the 20% coupon on it along with the giftcard I received...that way if I'm not thrilled with it i wouldn't care so much since I didn't pay for it myself lol


  How do you like it? I'm enjoying mine but find it to be a little powdery looking sometimes. I'm hoping it may just be an issue of my moisturizer not being up to par with winter weather, and/or my foundation causing it. It's really just the top right shade that cakes up though, so it could just be a one-off. I'm going to pick up a bottle of Fix+ and see if that remedies anything. If not, I'm waiting on a package of skincare products my cousin sent me from Aus. *dances*   Does anyone have any experience with the Pro Pencil vs Brow Duality? I'm looking for something to "carve out" and highlight my eyebrows as I really can't be bothered with liquid concealer on the daily. I was leaning towards the Pro Pencil so I can use it around my lipline with nude lipsticks, but I'm assuming this could also be done with the matte side of Brow Duality. I guess it really comes down to formulas and colours! For the record, I'm looking at PP Base #1 and BD "Shell/Lace".


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 27, 2014)

stormborn said:


> How do you like it? I'm enjoying mine but find it to be a little powdery looking sometimes. I'm hoping it may just be an issue of my moisturizer not being up to par with winter weather, and/or my foundation causing it. It's really just the top right shade that cakes up though, so it could just be a one-off. I'm going to pick up a bottle of Fix+ and see if that remedies anything. If not, I'm waiting on a package of skincare products my cousin sent me from Aus. *dances*   Does anyone have any experience with the Pro Pencil vs Brow Duality? I'm looking for something to "carve out" and highlight my eyebrows as I really can't be bothered with liquid concealer on the daily. I was leaning towards the Pro Pencil so I can use it around my lipline with nude lipsticks, but I'm assuming this could also be done with the matte side of Brow Duality. I guess it really comes down to formulas and colours! For the record, I'm looking at PP Base #1 and BD "Shell/Lace".


I've only used it once so far for some light contouring (because honestly I don't have a need to contour my face too often) and highlighting. I didn't have any trouble with it looking too powdery or caking, but I can't recall ever having that issue with any powder products that I use. I used my NARS Ita brush for the contour shade and the Cozzette S165 for highlighting. :shrugs: Overall I like it, but I don't think the contour shades are the best for anyone that wants to do some hardcore contouring.


----------



## telspepper (Dec 30, 2014)

I've used the contouring palette on several faces and none of them looked powdery. The contouring was not heavy but you could see it. They were very light skinned. I've used it and I have medium skin. My husband noticed. He's a photographer so makeup is something we talk about.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 31, 2014)

So you ladies are leaning more towards my face just being the Sahara? Loool as long as I don't have to part with this palette! Off to suss out some good face creams.........


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 31, 2014)

stormborn said:


> So you ladies are leaning more towards my face just being the Sahara? Loool as long as I don't have to part with this palette! Off to suss out some good face creams.........


  Try first aid beauty intense cream.. it's amazing and affordable!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 1, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> Try first aid beauty intense cream.. it's amazing and affordable!


  I was actually looking at this cream but wasn't sure about a few of the ingredients. I've become super paranoid about this stuff since I was first pregnant with my daughter lol. Actually, pretty much everything I've looked at has something questionable in it. Ole Henriksen, Origins, Kiehls, etc. I feel like I'm going crazy!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't. Remember it's the dose that makes the poison, not the ingredient itself. :nods:


----------



## stormborn (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol thank you. I really need to try to look past it. I know a lot of it is just sensationalism written by people with little to no chemistry background so I try to do my due diligence, but it's so easy to get freaked out when it comes to what your babies are in contact with!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## miss0annette (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow, everyone is on that liquid lipstick train.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 3, 2015)

I need a few of those lipsticks


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 3, 2015)

sad girl and heathers is all i have my eyes on...


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 3, 2015)

So excited for this. I haven't tried one Anastasia product that I didn't love.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Wow, everyone is on that liquid lipstick train.


  Which is so funny cuz MAC was the original :lol:


----------



## stormborn (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm looking at Pure Hollywood. Currently trying to determine whether I want that or Lime Crime's Cashmere. Ohhh derr.  Anyone know how much ABH shipping is to Canada?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 3, 2015)

I like them all except for the red.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 3, 2015)

These are so beautiful *___*!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 3, 2015)

I want Potion, Sad Girl, Vamp, Blood Line, and Heathers.  I wonder if they will have these at IMATS.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm already $120 into the liquid lipsticks lol  I want Pure Hollywood, Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Blood Line and Vamp


----------



## nt234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going to buy Carina on launch date and then wait for more swatches for the other ones. I can definitely see myself losing control and ending up with nearly all of these shades...


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad girl (excuse if already shared) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Potion


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad Girl & Electric Coral for me. If I like them, I'm sure I'll buy more.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 3, 2015)

My list keeps growing.. These look great!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I will pick 1 or 2 when it launches and then go from there ; thinking of sad girl and pure Hollywood !!


----------



## jenise (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will pick 1 or 2 when it launches and then go from there ; thinking of sad girl and pure Hollywood !!


 Those might be my initial first ones too !


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Those might be my initial first ones too !


 :frenz:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

*eyeing potion*  Hello Lova!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm going to skip the liquid lipsticks for now. I have to see if the staying power is like limecrime, if so I will only be getting potion lol


----------



## stormborn (Jan 4, 2015)

I take it Lime Crime doesn't have the best staying power then? The only liquid lipsticks I've tried are Stila and KVD.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I take it Lime Crime doesn't have the best staying power then? The only liquid lipsticks I've tried are Stila and KVD.


Lime Crime has great staying power


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I take it Lime Crime doesn't have the best staying power then? The only liquid lipsticks I've tried are Stila and KVD.


They have great staying power for most of us. I think she may have been saying if their staying power is as good as LC she would be buying one of these. I may be wrong about that though :shrugs:


----------



## stormborn (Jan 4, 2015)

Ohh OK I must have read that post wrong! Good to know.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> They have great staying power for most of us. I think she may have been saying if their staying power is as good as LC she would be buying one of these. I may be wrong about that though :shrugs:


  Your right lol they needs to be just as good as limecrime


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmm  Heathers is nice too.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

These are kind of pricey... I need to see swatches and reviews before committing to them.


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


love this!  i think i need it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

I like everyone I've seen, but at $20 bucks each, I will slowly try them out.


----------



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok so has anyone else noticed how awesome Anastasia's color products are??!! I'm super excited to try her shadows and I think her contour kit was such a smart move because usually girls like myself with deeper skin tones have to use brands like Ben nye, rcma, etc to find contour shades that actually show. But it's good to have a well known brand that's found in department stores (coming to Macy's soon). And one of the reps told me she's coming out with lipsticks too!!!! I just love seeing brands grow especially those that cater to all women!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll start with just 2 first and go from there. Heathers and Sad Girl are my choices.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2015)

Keisha Campbell said:


> Ok so has anyone else noticed how awesome Anastasia's color products are??!! I'm super excited to try her shadows and I think her contour kit was such a smart move because usually girls like myself with deeper skin tones have to use brands like Ben nye, rcma, etc to find contour shades that actually show. But it's good to have a well known brand that's found in department stores (coming to Macy's soon). And one of the reps told me she's coming out with lipsticks too!!!! I just love seeing brands grow especially those that cater to all women!!


  (I moved this post, which was in its own thread, to this one.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 5, 2015)

Sad Girl to start please!


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like we have a lot of Sad Girls lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> Looks like we have a lot of Sad Girls lol


Good one lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## miss0annette (Jan 5, 2015)

Need vintage


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm so anxious about this launch I really hope they just go up when they're supposed to and we can all order lol online launches lately have been so insane


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Vintage  and PH too  





miss0annette said:


> Need vintage


Yes Vintage is lovely


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Does Anastasia Beverly Hills got a certain time of the day when they launch?


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Does Anastasia Beverly Hills got a certain time of the day when they launch?


  it varies but she usually posts the time on her IG!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm really happy these launch late tonight, I'm off tomorrow and I'm also a night owl so lipsticks here I come! Lol I hope they're acrually up at midnight though, every time they give an hour it shows up late


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Does Anastasia Beverly Hills got a certain time of the day when they launch?


 C the last post says midnight tonight!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


Really pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know which ones to get first!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

I decided I get the ones I want when they launch tonight/tomorrow and save myself the aggravation of having to wait in a long ass line at IMATS when I haven't seen confirmation if these will even be there.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know which ones to get first!


 :sigh: I was thinking of one deep and one lighter shade!! So far I like all the deep ones :haha: vintage looks really nice but I don't want it to be close to bauhau5 or luv or berry me !!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :sigh: I was thinking of one deep and one lighter shade!! So far I like all the deep ones :haha: vintage looks really nice but I don't want it to be close to bauhau5 or luv or berry me !!


I want 5, but can only get 2 to start. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want 5, but can only get 2 to start. :sigh:


 Yeah we should also see if we actually like the formula!! I know I want sad girl but other one not sure!! I thought new Hollywood was going to be a mauve pink but it looks a diff shade altogether!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah we should also see if we actually like the formula!! I know I want sad girl but other one not sure!! I thought new Hollywood was going to be a mauve pink but it looks a diff shade altogether!!


For sure! I'd hate to get a bunch and have the formula be no bueno.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm debating between Potion and Heathers, what do ya'll think?


----------



## NikkiPeeps (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually love quite a few of these colors, but i'm normally not a fan of liquid lipsticks. I'm so torn lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> it varies but she usually posts the time on her IG!





Vineetha said:


> C the last post says midnight tonight!!


 Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know which ones to get first!





NaomiH said:


> I want 5, but can only get 2 to start. :sigh:


Sad Girl?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah we should also see if we actually like the formula!! I know I want sad girl but other one not sure!! I thought new Hollywood was going to be a mauve pink but it looks a diff shade altogether!!


  Pure Hollywood changes depending on the liner I think  Does anyone know if he midnight is eastern or pacific time?


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Pure Hollywood changes depending on the liner I think  Does anyone know if he midnight is eastern or pacific time?


 Pst!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Pst!


 Oh I thought she mentioned 12 est which would be 3pst??? :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I thought she mentioned 12 est which would be 3pst??? :sigh:


  You're backwards hun. It's launcing at 12PST, so 3EST.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sad Girl?


Definitely Sad Girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You're backwards hun. It's launcing at 12PST, so 3EST.


:shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You're backwards hun. It's launcing at 12PST, so 3EST.


 Thanks!! LOL I got that later!! :haha: ugh too late here!! :sigh:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

I need every single one posted.


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!! LOL I got that later!! :haha: ugh too late here!! :sigh:


 I know but I will be setting an alarm since the ones I want are pretty popular haha


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> I know but I will be setting an alarm since the ones I want are pretty popular haha


  Which ones are you picking up Jen?????


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't miss anything. I took a good long nap this afternoon. I'll be wide awake when these come out. I was set on Sad Girl and I probably will get it, but it looks kinda dry in the close up of the lip swatch. These old lips don't need that.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Shade she is wearing is Sweet Talker


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


:eyelove:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah we should also see if we actually like the formula!! I know I want sad girl but other one not sure!! I thought new Hollywood was going to be a mauve pink but it looks a diff shade altogether!!


  Yeah ~ I wax interested in new Hollywood too but it looks too light for me.  I dont which one to get now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Shade she is wearing is Sweet Talker


  I don't see a bunch shades that I can rock, but I can certainly pick out 2.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah ~ I wax interested in new Hollywood too but it looks too light for me.  I dont which one to get now.


 I know!! Maybe I will go with sad girl and vintage bec that's 2 shade I know will work on me or maybe just sad girl!! :sigh:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Pst!


  Yessssss so 3am for me when normal people are sleeping! I was hoping for that, it gives me an advantage lol hopefully that makes it less crazy


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I know!! Maybe I will go with sad girl and vintage bec that's 2 shade I know will work on me or maybe just sad girl!! :sigh:


  I think I'm getting Lovely


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

Are we having a stalking party tonight?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> I know but I will be setting an alarm since the ones I want are pretty popular haha


  Same here!  





LiliV said:


> Are we having a stalking party tonight?


 I am!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I think I'm getting Lovely


 It's the pink one right?? Looks really nice WD!! I hope she posts that swatch video before the launch!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Same here!  I am!


  Yay I haven't stalked in forever! Lol I'm planning on replaying Far Cry 4 tonight to pass the time lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Shade she is wearing is Sweet Talker


  Her wrist is my list :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Her wrist is my list :haha:


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I think I'm getting Lovely


 Second row (or third if you count the lone one on top) fourth shade is lovely!! That's nice!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Her wrist is my list :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  http://instagram.com/p/xiGLdOCpvp/ http://instagram.com/p/xiEzKuCpth/  The links to the videos


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> The links to the videos


  http://instagram.com/p/xiIwPiipkD/?modal=true

  and here is the other one


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Second row (or third if you count the lone one on top) fourth shade is lovely!! That's nice!!


  I don't know now V.  I might have to skip until I see them on everyone here   Thanks btw


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I don't know now V.  I might have to skip until I see them on everyone here   Thanks btw


 I think I will pick up sad girl alone for now too!! Can't decide on the second one!! I hate to pay for shipping though ugh...


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I don't know now V.  I might have to skip until I see them on everyone here   Thanks btw


 Here is another lovely swatch for you!!  http://instagram.com/p/xiLMZjipn2/


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will pick up sad girl alone for now too!! Can't decide on the second one!! I hate to pay for shipping though ugh...


Shipping


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Here is another lovely swatch for you!!  http://instagram.com/p/xiLMZjipn2/


  Thanks V!  Now I want it again.  LOL!


----------



## janineios (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried so hard to stay away from looking at swatches of the liquid lipsticks...... Now I'm trying to narrow it down from wanting over 10 shades. -.-


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xiLMZjipn2/


  I need Vamp


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xiGLdOCpvp/ http://instagram.com/p/xiEzKuCpth/  The links to the videos


  The videos are killing me! I can't wait


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Just saw these and now I'm in trouble lol! ️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


>


He posted a pic of him in Heathers last night and took it down... so glad he put another up! Heathers is a must have.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

Because i hate links


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> He posted a pic of him in Heathers last night and took it down... so glad he put another up! Heathers is a must have.


 So beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> So beautiful!


Yes :nods:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Because i hate links


  Pure Hollywood can look so beige which makes me nervous but I'm more nervous about not getting it then regretting it lol I want it to look like this w the slight mauvey tone


----------



## maddy (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I was thinking Sad Girl would be too purple/cool-toned for my taste but it looks stunning in these new swatches


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

I may take a chance on Pure Hollywood.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Sad girl and lovely for me ( WD in the process of getting swatches I have managed to fall for lovely :lmao: )


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sad girl and lovely for me ( WD in the process of getting swatches I have managed to fall for lovely :lmao: )


  Heehee!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Because i hate links


  Ugh why was I unaware of how amazing Lolita is? I feel like I've been living under a rock.  I've been lusting over Pure Hollywood but considering shipping is as much as the product itself, I'll pass for now. I'm sure I'll be in the US soon enough so I'll grab it at Macy's.


----------



## stormborn (Jan 6, 2015)

Urgh double post!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

How I feel waiting for these to launch   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm scarred from yesterday's Lime Crime Cashmere restock debacle lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope not


----------



## LiliV (Jan 6, 2015)

Noooooo it's already running slow for me


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Noooooo it's already running slow for me


 Me too


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah it crashed


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

I really thought a 3am launch (at least for EST) wouldn't be as bad, imagine if this was mid day


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

I have Macy's open too but I really really don't want to order from them with their $10 2 week shipping.  I don't have work tomorrow so I can wait this out I just hope it's not like broken until some unknown time

  Edit- I got the page to load but I only see two colors, Sad Girl and Sweet Talker, anyone else?


----------



## nt234 (Jan 7, 2015)

The website is loading for me, but I don't see the lipsticks anywhere...


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

nt234 said:


> The website is loading for me, but I don't see the lipsticks anywhere...


 Same here


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have Macy's open too but I really really don't want to order from them with their $10 2 week shipping.  I don't have work tomorrow so I can wait this out I just hope it's not like broken until some unknown time  Edit- I got the page to load but I only see two colors, Sad Girl and Sweet Talker, anyone else?


 I can't find it


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

There should be a flash banner on the main page


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have Macy's open too but I really really don't want to order from them with their $10 2 week shipping.  I don't have work tomorrow so I can wait this out I just hope it's not like broken until some unknown time
> 
> Edit- I got the page to load but I only see two colors, Sad Girl and Sweet Talker, anyone else?


  Loaded the same for me


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Loaded the same for me


I put Sad Girl in my cart bc it is one of the ones I want and I'm tempted to checkout but I want the others


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I put Sad Girl in my cart bc it is one of the ones I want and I'm tempted to checkout but I want the others


  It'll all load up soon, wait for the others.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I got SG too


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm about to give up


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

The 2 shades moved from being adjacent to on top of one another now, I think they're going to start loading


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> The 2 shades moved from being adjacent to on top of one another now, I think they're going to start loading


 Great! I might just get this over Macy's if it still has problems


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

On a side note- people always ask why Mac can't give a set launch time for collections, at least we avoid this with those! lol only a handful of us lunatics stalk all night and get lucky, when there's a set time everyone just floods it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> On a side note- people always ask why Mac can't give a set launch time for collections, at least we avoid this with those! lol only a handful of us lunatics stalk all night and get lucky, when there's a set time everyone just floods it


  So true...and rarely has the MAC site ever crashed like it does for these set time releases.
  Right now a MAC launch sounds good to me lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So true...and rarely has the MAC site ever crashed like it does for these set time releases.
> Right now a MAC launch sounds good to me lol


  Seriously! lol Mac launches are rough but aside from Riri the site has always been pretty stable, like things appear and you can add them.  All these other brands have been making Mac collections seem easy lately!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

They need a bigger server


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)

This is bullshit! I'm waiting til morning.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> They need a bigger server


Norvina mentioned on Instagram they got more for this launch but they're still overwhelmed it seems


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Seriously! lol Mac launches are rough but aside from Riri the site has always been pretty stable, like things appear and you can add them.  All these other brands have been making Mac collections seem easy lately!
> You are so right.
> Well Melt is one of the only brands that actually has a set time and loads it up on time, check out is a breeze.
> 
> ...


  You'll have a better chance in the morning. Once all of this has died down.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

They're loaded ladies!

  Ugh I really wish the page didn't have to refresh every time you add an item, this is going to take me forever lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Got my order through!  Good luck ladies!  Got Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Pure Hollywood, and Bloodline


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Got my order through!  Good luck ladies!  Got Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Pure Hollywood, and Bloodline


----------



## nt234 (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Got my order through!  Good luck ladies!  Got Sad Girl, Carina, Heathers, Pure Hollywood, and Bloodline


  Congrats! I'm on the very last step to place my order and I clicked "place order" but nothing's happening. 

  Update: nevermind - after a few risky clicks, I got to place mine! I ended up getting Lovely because Carina was giving me a bunch of trouble for some reason. Good night/morning everyone!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Checkout was pretty quick if that makes anyone feel better, definitely not as slow as the rest of the site.  At least it's something! lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Got mine too! Hooray! Btw, LC Cashmere are ridiculously priced on eBay at $89!!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

My kitten is judging me right now I can tell lol he's like "stop, mom go to bed" lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a feeling Heathers is going to sell out first along with Pure Hollywood, it seems like everyone wants one or both of those


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My kitten is judging me right now I can tell lol he's like "stop, mom go to bed" lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got heathers and sad girl. Your kitty is very cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have a feeling Heathers is going to sell out first along with Pure Hollywood, it seems like everyone wants one or both of those


  Heathers, Sad Girl and Pure Hollywood are the faves!
  Your cat is super cute lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got heathers and sad girl. Your kitty is very cute!


  Thanks!  He's really bad, this is my favorite time of day, when he's tired lol little monster.  It seemed like no one was excited for Sad Girl on instagram I don't know why!  I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heathers, Sad Girl and Pure Hollywood are the faves!
> Your cat is super cute lol


  Thank you! lol he's getting big now.  When only the 2 shades were up before I saw so many people comment on instagram "only a pink and some purple are up, eww!" I was like ?? I thought Sad Girl would definitely be a top pick!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thank you! lol he's getting big now.  When only the 2 shades were up before I saw so many people comment on instagram "only a pink and some purple are up, eww!" I was like ?? I thought Sad Girl would definitely be a top pick!


  I was surprised too, seeing as almost everyone wanted Sad Girl...lol 

  He is looking at you like " let's go to bed" lol so cute


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was surprised too, seeing as almost everyone wanted Sad Girl...lol   He is looking at you like " let's go to bed" lol so cute


  Did you pick up any shades?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Have u girls seen the IG comments? Some are rude some are obnoxious others were trying to instigate a fight


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u girls seen the IG comments? Some are rude some are obnoxious others were trying to instigate a fight


  There's some shade for sure, there always is about big launches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u girls seen the IG comments? Some are rude some are obnoxious others were trying to instigate a fight


  I did, C some girls are hella rude


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not tonight, though I did fill up my cart lol just because  I am waiting for them to hit the Macy Impulse by me


  Definitely seeing them in person is always better! I know once swatches come around im going to want more, I still want Vintage, Vamp and American Doll but I felt they were similar to some of the others I got. At least for now lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Swatch video!  http://youtu.be/qkkJBtBaYZQ


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 7, 2015)

That was a mini ordeal! Finally got my order in. Was going to get Pure Hollywood, but removed it from my cart at the last minute.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Swatch video!  http://youtu.be/qkkJBtBaYZQ


  I was just examining this video. :lol: I've decided to wait because I have Lime Crime and Dose of Colors products on their way. I'm interested in Electric Coral and maybe Carina. I don't really feel like I need any of it, though. :dunno:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Definitely seeing them in person is always better! I know once swatches come around im going to want more, I still want Vintage, Vamp and American Doll but I felt they were similar to some of the others I got. At least for now lol


Definitely lol...I can see these getting addictive.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I'm going to pick up Lovely and Heathers for now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm going to pick up Lovely and Heathers for now.


:bigthumb:   





LiliV said:


> Swatch video!  http://youtu.be/qkkJBtBaYZQ


I shouldn't have watched this lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

Woke up at 3 for nothing !!!!   Just ordered right now with no problem   I got poison & pure Hollywood for now to try them out. I'm sure Ill be ordering more in the future haha


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So true...and rarely has the MAC site ever crashed like it does for these set time releases. Right now a MAC launch sounds good to me lol


  I dunno.. I still have flash backs of the Riri mess lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Woke up at 3 for nothing !!!!   Just ordered right now with no problem   I got poison & pure Hollywood for now to try them out. I'm sure Ill be ordering more in the future haha


  Me too!  I got 2 lovelys ~ one for me and one for twin for our birthdays!


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 7, 2015)

I got Milk Shake and Pure Hollywood. Norvina is such a babe, she could sell me anything! 
  A custom contour kit and a concealer snuck into my cart last minute, I have no self-control whatsoever ..


----------



## Urmi (Jan 7, 2015)

What's going on at macys? Did some really sell out or are they still loading all the colors?


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Me too!  I got 2 lovelys ~ one for me and one for twin for our birthdays!


 How sweet!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

I kind of regret not getting Lovely, I hadn't paid any attention to it and I don't know why lol  I'm not buying anymore for right now (5 is enough to start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but it's going on my list for future purchases if I like these!  I think it would be a little easier for me to wear than Pure Hollywood even though I'm going to rock that one too lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> How sweet!!


  Jen ~  let me know if you like pure Hollywood when you get it!


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Jen ~  let me know if you like pure Hollywood when you get it!


 Let me know the same about lovely!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> I dunno.. I still have flash backs of the Riri mess lol


:lol:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

I have to say I think Anastasia did a good job with this launch overall.  All the shades are still in stock and even though it ran slow this morning at least it kind of sorted itself out within the hour and they had ample stock


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have to say I think Anastasia did a good job with this launch overall.  All the shades are still in stock and even though it ran slow this morning at least it kind of sorted itself out within the hour and they had ample stock


That is true.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 7, 2015)

I picked up Pure Hollywood and Lovely last night. The site gave me some issues at first, but then I was able to navigate smoothly after about 45 minutes or so. I still have my eye on Vintage and a few other shades. I hope I like these!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


Those Corals are pretty. Did you pick up any of these Erin?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Ughh I want like every single one.  But I'm going to be good.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Spicy looks amazing.. I want it so bad xD 
  I need to calm my horses, I already ordered 2 colors, I need to wait to at least try the ones I bought to order more.
  Someone stop me


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Spicy looks amazing.. I want it so bad xD  I need to calm my horses, I already ordered 2 colors, I need to wait to at least try the ones I bought to order more. Someone stop me


  I'm holding til spring on Spicy and Persimmon. Keeping my purchase to the vampy fall/winter colours for now. That's my rationale. For now anyway :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Jen ~  let me know if you like pure Hollywood when you get it!


 I didn't know u got a twin!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I didn't know u got a twin!


  C ~ yes a kambal!  She's not a make up addict like me but sometimes I buy 2 of everything - one for her and one for me! I can't wait for these lippies to come!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> C ~ yes a kambal!  She's not a make up addict like me but sometimes I buy 2 of everything - one for her and one for me! I can't wait for these lippies to come!


 Me too! Wow u speak Tagalog now?  lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too! Wow u speak Tagalog now?  lol


  LOL!  I can fully understand Tagalog I know some words -  I wish was fluent!  Proud oft heritage!!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I'll have to save up some funds for Spicy and Persimmon for the spring/summer, especially since I'll end up buying every bronzer I can get my hands on.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I wish I could speak Tagalog too  I can understand most sentences, I just have to pick up a few words then figure it out from there!   I'll have to save up some funds for Spicy and Persimmon for the spring/summer, especially since I'll end up buying every bronzer I can get my hands on.


  ~  I want persimmon too but I don't know if I can wait till spring & guess what I'm getting Trace Gold!  Lol!!   FLIPS rule!  Haahaa


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> FLIPS rule! Haahaa


Yay for Trace Gold! Double YAY for Flips!! 

  I was visiting San Francisco back in September and I was overly giddy that every other person was Filipino. If I run into someone Filipino here, odds are 1. I know them from <insert random party here> or 2. my parents know them, which means they knew me when I was growing up. I'm such a dork.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see what you all say about htem.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Yay for Trace Gold! Double YAY for Flips!!   I was visiting San Francisco back in September and I was overly giddy that every other person was Filipino. If I run into someone Filipino here, odds are 1. I know them from  or 2. my parents know them, which means they knew me when I was growing up. I'm such a dork.


 My mom will be in SFO for a few days b4 she comes over to Iowa. She got tons of family there. You guys got me into Trace Gold too! I went to the HAA thread and got into it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> ~  I want persimmon too but I don't know if I can wait till spring & guess what I'm getting Trace Gold!  Lol!!   FLIPS rule!  Haahaa


 It worked!! yay for trace gold!! Maybe I need to get it too :amused:


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It worked!! yay for trace gold!! Maybe I need to get it too






@DILLIGAF's enabling one person at a time! (@Medgal07





)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like Lovely and Pure Hollywood are out of stock on ABH


  edit lovely is still in stock


----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looks like Lovely and Pure Hollywood are out of stock on ABH


  Props to them, I can't imagine a super popular shade lasting a whole day from Mac!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


Bloodline


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bloodline


  Yup. Since i waited too long to order, i missed out on PH, so i need to fill its spot. I was torn between the two, so this helps. Bloodline will take that spot!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bloodline


 Bloodline is gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Props to them, I can't imagine a super popular shade lasting a whole day from Mac!


I can't either, so I am glad they had ample stock.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 7, 2015)

Omg I've been so out of the loop on these forums due to my hectic life these days... I heard about these new liquid lipsticks just a few days ago! I have about a dozen lipsticks I haven't even tried yet, including a Too Faced liquid lipstick...yet I'm tempted by these!  What is wrong with me?!?  I'm practically pacing back and forth in a frenzy trying to not order any.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. Since i waited too long to order, i missed out on PH, so i need to fill its spot. I was torn between the two, so this helps. Bloodline will take that spot!


I bet it's going to look fab on you too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bloodline is gorgeous


Sure is! It shall be mine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sure is! It shall be mine!


It'll look amazing on you


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It'll look amazing on you


 :kiss:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I bet it's going to look fab on you too!


   i hope so!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :kiss:


:kiss:  





erine1881 said:


> i hope so!


It will, like everything does :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Just saw on their instagram that they will restock within the next few days.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just saw on their instagram that they will restock within the next few days.


That's awesome


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just saw on their instagram that they will restock within the next few days.


  whaat?  LOL  That's unheard of.  LOL


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> whaat?  LOL  That's unheard of.  LOL


 I posted the screen shot above


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I posted the screen shot above


  I wasn't doubting you!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## LiliV (Jan 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I'm excited for Carina, it's that type of shade where I can't really decide what color it is, I love those lol I have 2 YSL Rouge Voluptés from last spring's collection that are that same pink/red/corally neon mix I love them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm excited for Carina, it's that type of shade where I can't really decide what color it is, I love those lol I have 2 YSL Rouge Voluptés from last spring's collection that are that same pink/red/corally neon mix I love them


I think Carina is a must have for me!  It is so bright/coral/neon/red/pink all together and I love it :thud:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm surprised it wasn't one of the more popular ones!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 8, 2015)

I was really interested in pure hollywood and sad girl. Can't wait to see swatches.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It worked!! yay for trace gold!! Maybe I need to get it too :amused:


  Get it V!  Which lippies did u end up getting from here?


----------



## Haven (Jan 8, 2015)

Pure Hollywood restock on ABH site.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 8, 2015)

I really hope these ship soon! When I ordered my Tamanna palette I got it within 3 days of placing the order, I was floored. I know this launch was much bigger though so I'm not sure what to expect


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 8, 2015)

Haven said:


> Pure Hollywood restock on ABH site.


 Yay for restock! I got PH and Carina this time.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't think I need more lippies, but that Maya Mia palette is tempting me. :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

Haven said:


> Pure Hollywood restock on ABH site.


  Nope.


----------



## KiraAR (Jan 8, 2015)

Anxiously awaiting all of you lovelies receiving these. I want to see some real-world opinions before I order. If they're good, I'm tempted by Heathers, Lovely, and Sweet Talker.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm waiting for everyone also!  These liquid lippies are starting to look alike.


----------



## Haven (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Nope.


  I ordered it at 12:30 PST today and got an email confirmation.  I guess it sold out again.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 8, 2015)

Haven said:


> I ordered it at 12:30 PST today and got an email confirmation.  I guess it sold out again.


 Maybe it got sold out again.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vintage is gone too


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Vintage is gone too


 They restocked around 230 CST.


----------



## Haven (Jan 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Maybe it got sold out again.


  I am assuming that is what happened. I was hoping to get the pink nude as well, but it was not restocked. I do have an email confirmation for PH. Now I need a shipping notice.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 8, 2015)

I've seen some people get their stuff already with regular shipping I'm really hoping mine comes tomorrow! It still says "processing" on the website but you never know


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 8, 2015)

Just caved and ordered two of the liquid lipsticks.  I reallllllly wanted the Retro Coral because that is my dream shade, but considering she says you need to wear it with chapstick and my lips have this amazing ability to make even the creamiest lipstick look matte (I swear, my lips just suck up all moisture), I'm regretfully skipping it for now.  Maybe when people start reviewing it, I'll feel more comfortable getting it, but for now I'm sticking with Baby Pink and Bloodline.

  I feel like I just opened a big ol'


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

Man I been so bad makeup shopping! From melt to lime crime then this launch, I had just ordered some contour refills and jet liner last week, I ordered pure Hollywood, vamp, heathers, retro coral, bloodline, lovely & carina the first 3 I got 2 of for my sis in law. I feel really guilty haha but I couldn't help it.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Damn that color lip swatch is everything!!! I want that color now lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 8, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> Just caved and ordered two of the liquid lipsticks.  I reallllllly wanted the Retro Coral because that is my dream shade, but considering she says you need to wear it with chapstick and my lips have this amazing ability to make even the creamiest lipstick look matte (I swear, my lips just suck up all moisture), I'm regretfully skipping it for now.  Maybe when people start reviewing it, I'll feel more comfortable getting it, but for now I'm sticking with Baby Pink and Bloodline.  I feel like I just opened a big ol' :worms:


  I love corals but I'm saving those for summer months. That's how I manage to control myself lol I was like you still have time for those!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 8, 2015)

I just ordered American doll and Vamp. Wanted lovely and vintage too but it's ok.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> I just ordered American doll and Vamp. Wanted lovely and vintage too but it's ok.


:bigthumb:


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Annnd that's moved to the top of my next order list.  I was debating ordering the new Too Faced Melteds too, but I'll hold off just in case I fall in love with this formula.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :bigthumb:


  What did you order Dolly? Dang now I'm thinking I should of got Sad Girl too. Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

So sad PH and Bintage is outta stock. I wanna place an order, but i know that as soon as i do, they'll both come back in stock, and then I'll have to pay shipping again. And if i wait, then something else in my cart will go OOS. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> What did you order Dolly? Dang now I'm thinking I should of got Sad Girl too. Lol


I haven't ordered anything :shock: shocker I know.  You need Sad Girl, Mannymua has a video on IG and omg that color is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So sad PH and Bintage is outta stock. I wanna place an order, but i know that as soon as i do, they'll both come back in stock, and then I'll have to pay shipping again. And if i wait, then something else in my cart will go OOS. #firstworldproblems


That's exactly how it goes :sigh:


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

Sooo lol I made an ig weeks ago I just had to figure it out first I don't have many posts mainly giveaway posts since I don't have friends lol but my ig name is gor.jess_makeup if any of you would like to follow .  Edit- and if you follow me let me know who you are from specktra so I can follow you back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> Sooo lol I made an ig weeks ago I just had to figure it out first I don't have many posts mainly giveaway posts since I don't have friends lol but my ig name is gor.jess_makeup if any of you would like to follow .  Edit- and if you follow me let me know who you are from specktra so I can follow you back


Followed you


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't ordered anything :shock: shocker I know.  You need Sad Girl, Mannymua has a video on IG and omg that color is


  Blasphemy! Get in there and order something. Lol jk I saw the video!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Blasphemy! Get in there and order something. Lol jk I saw the video!


Lol see proof you need it, right?!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol see proof you need it, right?!


  It's sitting in my cart right now. I want to wait and see if lovely and vintage get restocked.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't ordered anything :shock: shocker I know.  You need Sad Girl, Mannymua has a video on IG and omg that color is


  Seriously? You didn't order anything? Are you gonna get any? I went a little crazy adding in my cart lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> It's sitting in my cart right now. I want to wait and see if lovely and vintage get restocked.


I hope it stays in stock for you, till the others are back    





hwdsprincess said:


> Seriously? You didn't order anything? Are you gonna get any? I went a little crazy adding in my cart lol


I will try them, but not yet. Lol how many did you pick up?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> It's sitting in my cart right now. I want to wait and see if lovely and vintage get restocked.


  I know i need vintage to restock too! And some of the shadows as well!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it stays in stock for you, till the others are back I will try them, but not yet. Lol how many did you pick up?


 I got 7 well more like 10 but 3 are for my sis in law...since seeing more pics I want American doll now


----------



## janineios (Jan 9, 2015)

Most shades are up right now on macys  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/anastasia-beverly-hills-liquid-lips?ID=1914670&CategoryID=30077&RVI=Subsplash_1


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> I got 7 well more like 10 but 3 are for my sis in law...since seeing more pics I want American doll now


Wowza lol which 7 are for yourself? American doll looks so pretty and will look great on you!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wowza lol which 7 are for yourself? American doll looks so pretty and will look great on you!


  So I got heathers, vamp, pure Hollywood, carina, bloodline, lovely, and retro coral...thanks love I'm gonna see how long I can hold out so I can recover financially lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> So I got heathers, vamp, pure Hollywood, carina, bloodline, lovely, and retro coral...thanks love I'm gonna see how long I can hold out so I can recover financially lol


I can't wait to see you in your picks. Those are fab ones.  Financial recovery is probably the best lol


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 9, 2015)

I checked a coup hours ago and Macy's had them all up again


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm just praying that Milk Shake doesn't actually look like this.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I'm just praying that Milk Shake doesn't actually look like this. :shock:


 Does PH look really light here to anyone else?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does PH look really light here to anyone else?


 This is too pastel and very light


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

Did any of u girls got shipping notices yet? I haven't


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

My lipsticks are here! I didn't get a shipping notice either but it came today! Although I'm missing Pure Hollywood, it wasn't on the packing slip I'm assuming bc of the stock issues with it, I'm going to email them but I think they'll just ship it separately  From left- Sad Girl, Carina, Bloodline, Heathers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Edit- I just called them they said Pure Hollywood is arriving tomorrow


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does PH look really light here to anyone else?


It does look quite light indeed. I feel like her lip swatches might be a little off for some reason, both shades look very different in comparison to other people's swatches.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My lipsticks are here! I didn't get a shipping notice either but it came today! Although I'm missing Pure Hollywood, it wasn't on the packing slip I'm assuming bc of the stock issues with it, I'm going to email them but I think they'll just ship it separately  From left- Sad Girl, Carina, Bloodline, Heathers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow! I can't wait to get mine  we do have the same haul except for bloodline


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh wow! I can't wait to get mine  we do have the same haul except for bloodline


  Yay! The ABH shipping is so crazy fast, this is the second time I've gotten my items within 3 days (and I think Maya Mia took 4 max) I love it!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 9, 2015)

So envious of you guys that never have shipping problems with ABH. EVERY time I've place an order something has gone frustratingly wrong. I can't wait until everything hits stores.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Yay! The ABH shipping is so crazy fast, this is the second time I've gotten my items within 3 days (and I think Maya Mia took 4 max) I love it!


 Yay!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2015)

The swatches look so good, but I haven't ordered anything yet. I'm going to wait for your reviews.     





charismafulltv said:


> Me too! Wow u speak Tagalog now?  lol





walkingdead said:


> LOL!  I can fully understand Tagalog I know some words -  I wish was fluent!  Proud oft heritage!!!





PinayGator said:


> I wish I could speak Tagalog too  I can understand most sentences, I just have to pick up a few words then figure it out from there!


   I can speak "Taglish".  :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My lipsticks are here! I didn't get a shipping notice either but it came today! Although I'm missing Pure Hollywood, it wasn't on the packing slip I'm assuming bc of the stock issues with it, I'm going to email them but I think they'll just ship it separately  From left- Sad Girl, Carina, Bloodline, Heathers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  all needs for sure


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

jennifae said:


> The swatches look so good, but I haven't ordered anything yet. I'm going to wait for your reviews.   I can speak "Taglish".  :haha:


 Yay!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Ummmmmm yeahhhh everyone needs to go order Heathers like right now. I am in love! When I saw the tube I thought oh no it looks a little too brown but it isn't, it definitely reads 90's red/wine on me in person, this is going to be a favorite for sure!  The formula is closer to the Stila lipsticks than Kat Von D, but it's very thin, these won't cake up on you and they dry down to a velvet-y finish


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Ummmmmm yeahhhh everyone needs to go order Heathers like right now. I am in love! When I saw the tube I thought oh no it looks a little too brown but it isn't, it definitely reads 90's red/wine on me in person, this is going to be a favorite for sure!  The formula is closer to the Stila lipsticks than Kat Von D, but it's very thin, these won't cake up on you and they dry down to a velvet-y finish


:thud: so perfect on you


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Ummmmmm yeahhhh everyone needs to go order Heathers like right now. I am in love! When I saw the tube I thought oh no it looks a little too brown but it isn't, it definitely reads 90's red/wine on me in person, this is going to be a favorite for sure!  The formula is closer to the Stila lipsticks than Kat Von D, but it's very thin, these won't cake up on you and they dry down to a velvet-y finish


  It's in my cart!


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 9, 2015)

Swatch/review video by Manny Mua.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDAWf6NVJQI


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :thud: so perfect on you


  Thanks!   





erine1881 said:


> It's in my cart!


  Get it! Lol I knew I would love this but I'm already obsessed. It's exactly the type of shade I love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Swatch/review video by Manny Mua.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDAWf6NVJQI


:eyelove: Thank you


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Beautiful on you!  Do you find the formula drying?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks! Get it! Lol I knew I would love this but I'm already obsessed. It's exactly the type of shade I love


 Do u have to sign for your package?


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


That looks great on you!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 9, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I'm just praying that Milk Shake doesn't actually look like this.


  Ohhhh this are a NO. 


  Any words/thoughts on the texture, feel, wear time, drying?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Beautiful on you!  Do you find the formula drying?


  Thanks! No, I find that they're pretty comfortable, they do dry down but bc they aren't thick they feel more velvet like than a dry cream   





charismafulltv said:


> Do u have to sign for your package?


  Nope! It also came in one of those boxes like when you order a book from Amazon instead of their usual bubble mailer, I first saw it and I was like oh poo it's probably a book for my mom not my lipsticks but it was lol    





leetskywalker said:


> That looks great on you!


  Thank you!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  loooove


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 9, 2015)

Sweet Talker, Pure Hollywood and Vamp


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Sweet Talker, Pure Hollywood and Vamp


:eyelove:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:


 *That's* what I want PH to look like. I'm afraid Sweet Talker will be too bright for me though.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> *That's* what I want PH to look like. I'm afraid Sweet Talker will be too bright for me though.


  Same for me with PH, I really hope it has that slight mauve look and not yellow beige


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> *That's* what I want PH to look like. I'm afraid Sweet Talker will be too bright for me though.


 truthfully Sweet Talker will look great on you.


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 9, 2015)

Loving this shade


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> truthfully Sweet Talker will look great on you.


 I hope so! You're so sweet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I hope so! You're so sweet.


:kiss:   





makesmesmile said:


> Loving this shade :eyelove:


It is so pretty


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Ummmmmm yeahhhh everyone needs to go order Heathers like right now. I am in love! When I saw the tube I thought oh no it looks a little too brown but it isn't, it definitely reads 90's red/wine on me in person, this is going to be a favorite for sure!  The formula is closer to the Stila lipsticks than Kat Von D, but it's very thin, these won't cake up on you and they dry down to a velvet-y finish


  Love !!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :kiss: It is so pretty


 I can't wait for mine to come! I'm so impatient


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Gorgeous on you! I can't wait for my to arrive. If anyone has LC Wicked, could they do a comparison swatch for me? I tried to order Wicked earlier this week and gave up playing the "let's hit F5 every minute and hope I can check out" game.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Love !!!


  Thanks!   I just had to take my makeup off for the night and the lipsticks definitely cling lol. If you're planning on doing lip swatches for a blog or just getting ready but trying different ones on, just be aware they're hard to get off without smearing it all over your face lol great for wear time just not if you're planning on doing any quick change


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Gorgeous on you! I can't wait for my to arrive. If anyone has LC Wicked, could they do a comparison swatch for me? I tried to order Wicked earlier this week and gave up playing the "let's hit F5 every minute and hope I can check out" game.


 I second this request for comparison swatch!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Gorgeous on you! I can't wait for my to arrive. If anyone has LC Wicked, could they do a comparison swatch for me? I tried to order Wicked earlier this week and gave up playing the "let's hit F5 every minute and hope I can check out" game.


  Thanks! I don't have Wicked unfortunately but hopefully someone else does. I hear you about Lime Crime, I want Cashmere really bad but I'm going to wait until they hype dies down I can't deal w the craziness lol


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks! I don't have Wicked unfortunately but hopefully someone else does. I hear you about Lime Crime, I want Cashmere really bad but I'm going to wait until they hype dies down I can't deal w the craziness lol


  I'm wondering if PH layered over something like Stone or ColourPop's Wet liner would end up looking similar. Hmm.


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks! I don't have Wicked unfortunately but hopefully someone else does. I hear you about Lime Crime, I want Cashmere really bad but I'm going to wait until they hype dies down I can't deal w the craziness lol


 Cashmere is so worth the hassle to get it! Lol I got it when it first released and love it so much


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Cashmere is so worth the hassle to get it! Lol I got it when it first released and love it so much


  I'm definitely going to get it I just want to wait for a launch when the site isn't broken lol I still think it's crazy I was able to get Venus w just a little delay in load times but Cashmere was like NOPE! You ain't getting this! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Cashmere is so worth the hassle to get it! Lol I got it when it first released and love it so much


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm definitely going to get it I just want to wait for a launch when the site isn't broken lol I still think it's crazy I was able to get Venus w just a little delay in load times but Cashmere was like NOPE! You ain't getting this! Lol


 It's working fine now but i am thinking there is going to be a delay in shipping though!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's working fine now but i am thinking there is going to be a delay in shipping though!!


  Ah thank you!  I thought it was sold out after the other day!  Just ordered Cashmere and Babette lipstick


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Swatch/review video by Manny Mua.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDAWf6NVJQI


  Thanks! This is exactly what I needed. Waiting for a restock.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> I can't wait for mine to come! I'm so impatient


  When do they arrive?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> When do they arrive?


 I'm very impatient too! Hope we get it soon.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Swatch/review video by Manny Mua.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDAWf6NVJQI


  The swatches were great, but that's 15mins of my life i won't get back.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Beautiful!  It reads more wine to me than the deep red I imagined it to be.  I have Wicked so I can post a comparison swatch when I get Heathers.  I hope I get my order before I go to IMATS.  I think I'm going to bring Vamp, Heathers and maybe Sad Girl.  The lippies always take me the longest to decide when I'm packing my makeup bag!

  How is the wear time?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Beautiful!  It reads more wine to me than the deep red I imagined it to be.  I have Wicked so I can post a comparison swatch when I get Heathers.  I hope I get my order before I go to IMATS.  I think I'm going to bring Vamp, Heathers and maybe Sad Girl.  The lippies always take me the longest to decide when I'm packing my makeup bag!  How is the wear time?


  Thanks! It's definitely not a deep red, it's more of a brownish wine with a red undertone, you kind of have to see it in person it's a tricky color. I was really happy with the wear! I had absolutely 0 transfer onto anything and it didn't start to break down until I ate after having it on for 5h already. I also had fettuccine so that has a good amount of oil which contribute to the breaking down. Drinking I had no issues at all


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2015)

UGH!  I received my order today and i'm missing sad girl, vintage, lovely and party pink, WTF?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> UGH!  I received my order today and i'm missing sad girl, vintage, lovely and party pink, WTF? hboy:


  Give them a call and see if they're shipping separately. They said my Pure Hollywood was shipped and is coming tomorrow I think it's because it sold out, but I ordered right when it launched so I have no idea how they delegate stock


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> UGH!  I received my order today and i'm missing sad girl, vintage, lovely and party pink, WTF? hboy:


I'm seeing this all over IG


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm seeing this all over IG


 So much confusion going on there!! Some seem to have got completely diff shades from what they ordered!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So much confusion going on there!! Some seem to have got completely diff shades from what they ordered!!


It is crazy V. I guess they had so many orders, and everything went haywire.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  You're rocking it! I love it on you. I ordered Heathers, and sadly... I really don't think I'll like it on me. It's a bit too dark. I really disliked KVD Vampira on me. I was torn between getting this and Sad Girl... I should have gotten the latter. Does anyone know how well ABH processes returns? I'll likely not even open it.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm seeing this all over IG


  It's somethig weird with stock bc I've seen posts from people who say they ordered at 12 noon and they got their Pure Hollywood but I ordered at 3am and mine had to be shipped separate due to what I'm sure was the color being out of stock lol makes no sense! Definitely call them and see what's up w the missing shades though    





laurennnxox said:


> You're rocking it! I love it on you. I ordered Heathers, and sadly... I really don't think I'll like it on me. It's a bit too dark. I really disliked KVD Vampira on me. I was torn between getting this and Sad Girl... I should have gotten the latter. Does anyone know how well ABH processes returns? I'll likely not even open it.


  Thank you! Sad Girl is even darker, I haven't worn it yet but when I swatched it it was very very dark


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thank you! Sad Girl is even darker, I haven't worn it yet but when I swatched it it was very very dark


  Hmmm. Thanks for the heads up!! It's so hard not seeing these in person. I think I like how Sad Girl is purple though. I don't know. I shall wait and see when they arrive Tuesday to make my decision.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> UGH!  I received my order today and i'm missing sad girl, vintage, lovely and party pink, WTF? hboy:


  Dafuq!? Figures tho, they can't get anything right!


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Vintage and Pure Hollywood are back in stock !!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone ordering from Macy's, I think they are like back ordered for another 21 days!! That's what shows up as "ships in"


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Anyone ordering from Macy's, I think they are like back ordered for another 21 days!! That's what shows up as "ships in"


  I didn't want  to wait so I decided to stalk the ABH website and it worked.  Ordered sad girl, lovely and vintage, plus got 10% off.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Ordered Sad Girl and Vintage! I wanted New Hollywood but it might wash me out!! I hope I like the shades I picked!!!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 9, 2015)

Just ordered lovely and vintage. Ok someone stop me now!  I ordered 4 total.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Just ordered lovely and vintage. Ok someone stop me now!  I ordered 4 total.


:nope: :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Just ordered lovely and vintage. Ok someone stop me now!  I ordered 4 total.


  I just ordered 8! And 24 shadows


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just ordered 8! And 24 shadows


 :bigthumb:


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just ordered 8! And 24 shadows


Ok, I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Ok, I don't feel so bad now.


  So you're gauging your purchases against mine to determine the level of craziness now? :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Gorgeous on you! I can't wait for my to arrive. If anyone has LC Wicked, could they do a comparison swatch for me? I tried to order Wicked earlier this week and gave up playing the "let's hit F5 every minute and hope I can check out" game.





jenise said:


> I second this request for comparison swatch!


 http://instagram.com/p/xqTCJHthnn/


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So you're gauging your purchases against mine to determine the level of craziness now?


 
  Not at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xqTCJHthnn/


Thanks V


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> miss0annette said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I don't feel so bad now.
> ...


  Yep :wink:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

I just went back and ordered Spicy and Lovely. ompom:


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just ordered 8! And 24 shadows


 Lmao I really don't feel guilty for my first 7, then I ordered vintage and American doll, which colors did you end up with


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lmao I really don't feel guilty for my first 7, then I ordered vintage and American doll, which colors did you end up with


  Sad Girl, Heathers, Vamp, Potion, Bloodline, American Doll, Pure Hollywood and Vintage. And I've got Persimmon, Spicy and Electric Coral waiting in my cart for when they restock some of the shadows I'm waiting on.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Sad Girl, Heathers, Vamp, Potion, Bloodline, American Doll, Pure Hollywood and Vintage. And I've got Persimmon, Spicy and Electric Coral waiting in my cart for when they restock some of the shadows I'm waiting on.


 Nice haul, I'm liking how persimmon looks I swear I have no control lol I'm waiting for shadows to come to macys I really want pink champagne but that's been out of stock forever, the catwalk palette was in the sale area and I sooo regret not getting cuz I love all those colors, my face palette out of all of them


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> Nice haul, I'm liking how persimmon looks I swear I have no control lol I'm waiting for shadows to come to macys I really want pink champagne but that's been out of stock forever, the catwalk palette was in the sale area and I sooo regret not getting cuz I love all those colors, my face palette out of all of them


  I was able to snag one of the titanium shadows, and I'm waiting on the others to restock. That's when I'll grab the other lipsticks.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I was able to snag one of the titanium shadows, and I'm waiting on the others to restock. That's when I'll grab the other lipsticks.


 I'm glad they're perm so they'll def be around those coral colors I love during spring, besides I still want to see more swatches before I add to my bag


----------



## jenise (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> When do they arrive?


 Still just processing


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> Still just processing


  If their CS is open, give them a call. Mine still says processing and no shipping confirmation... But I called yesterday and she said they were already shipped and are due to arrive Tuesday.  she also forwarded me my tracking #


----------



## jenise (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xqTCJHthnn/


  Thank you! 





laurennnxox said:


> If their CS is open, give them a call. Mine still says processing and no shipping confirmation... But I called yesterday and she said they were already shipped and are due to arrive Tuesday.  she also forwarded me my tracking #


 I'll do that!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

Did anyone pick up Spicy and/or Persimmon? I would appreciate swatches when they come in!! I want one or the other, but they look reaaaallly similar!  it's tough to choose!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Did anyone pick up Spicy and/or Persimmon? I would appreciate swatches when they come in!! I want one or the other, but they look reaaaallly similar!  it's tough to choose!


 I ordered Spicy last night so when it comes I'll swatch it for you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

The shade Bambi never launched or was it sold out?? I don't see any swatches of it either!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I ordered Spicy last night so when it comes I'll swatch it for you!


  Thank you!!!   





Vineetha said:


> The shade Bambi never launched or was it sold out?? I don't see any swatches of it either!!


  It wasn't launched! I believe I read on Insta that they weren't happy with how it turned out, I think, and decided to redo it and release later.  HTH!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you!!!  It wasn't launched! I believe I read on Insta that they weren't happy with how it turned out, I think, and decided to redo it and release later.  HTH!!


 Yes I believe norvina said it'll launch sometime in February???


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you!!!  It wasn't launched! I believe I read on Insta that they weren't happy with how it turned out, I think, and decided to redo it and release later.  HTH!!





jenise said:


> Yes I believe norvina said it'll launch sometime in February???


 Oh okayyy!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The shade Bambi never launched or was it sold out?? I don't see any swatches of it either!!


  Yes they need to reformulate it


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got my package of Pure Hollywood and Vintage!
  Had to put on Pure Hollywood right away! I love it!
  The formula is excellent! Not drying (my lips are dryyyy as can be! and this doesn't make them worse, it hydrates!!!)
  I love it by itself, if I wear to wear it out I would probably line it with something on the brown family, but for the most part I think it's beautiful as is.






  edit: I was about to call it cashmere lmao.. they look similar on my lips..


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

My Pure Hollywood arrived today!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, my Want List keeps growing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Currently wanting Bloodline, Lovely, Sad Girl and Vintage. Hopefully I can nab some soon!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just got my package of Pure Hollywood and Vintage! Had to put on Pure Hollywood right away! I love it! The formula is excellent! Not drying (my lips are dryyyy as can be! and this doesn't make them worse, it hydrates!!!) I love it by itself, if I wear to wear it out I would probably line it with something on the brown family, but for the most part I think it's beautiful as is.
> 
> edit: I was about to call it cashmere lmao.. they look similar on my lips..


 That looks really pretty on you!! :eyelove:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That looks really pretty on you!!


  Thank you!

  Not the best swatch but here's vintage!
  Not a full face because it definitely looks crazy with the makeup I have on right now lmao

  I'll pair it with the right makeup tomorrow and show u guys





  edit:
  I also made this, I figured it might be helpful for someone comparing the colors.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Well, my Want List keeps growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  mine keeps growing too ! especially after trying the formula! omg I love this stuff!

  I know I want Sad Girl and Heathers.. and maybe spicy


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> mine keeps growing too ! especially after trying the formula! omg I love this stuff!  I know I want Sad Girl and Heathers.. and maybe spicy


 I can't wait to get mine! I ordered 4! I might end up with 15! Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

I got Spicy and Sad Girl delivered today. I Love them!! Vintage and Heathers are on the way.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I got Spicy and Sad Girl delivered today. I Love them!! Vintage and Heathers are on the way.


  Those may be the next two I pick up! would love to see swatches!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Those may be the next two I pick up! would love to see swatches!!








 Spicy and Sad Girl


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 10, 2015)

Both my orders still say processing.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 10, 2015)

Yay I got my order from abh and they didn't mess up I got all my colors Edit: 2/7 are from macys so I'm only missing bloodline and carina


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Both my orders still say processing.


 Mine do to but one box arrived today. No shipping email either. Fingers crossed!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Both my orders still say processing.


  Try calling!! I did, they're really nice. Not sure if CS is open now or not. Mine will be here Tuesday and they gave me tracking.... But online still says processing!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Spicy and Sad Girl


  LOVE!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Spicy and Sad Girl


  Spicy!   I was hoping it was a bit more burnt in colour tho. Maybe on my pasty self it will be???   





hwdsprincess said:


> Yay I got my order from abh and they didn't mess up I got all my colors


  Here's hoping they won't eff my huge order! Fingers crossed!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Mine do to but one box arrived today. No shipping email either. Fingers crossed!


  Let me go check the mail then. Lol  





laurennnxox said:


> Try calling!! I did, they're really nice. Not sure if CS is open now or not. Mine will be here Tuesday and they gave me tracking.... But online still says processing!


  Thanks I'll try calling


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 10, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Let me go check the mail then. Lol Thanks I'll try calling


 Yea mine still say processing and my mail came they were there. No email either


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Spicy!   I was hoping it was a bit more burnt in colour tho. Maybe on my pasty self it will be??? Here's hoping they won't eff my huge order! Fingers crossed!


 I was hoping the same thing! Now I may need Persimmon as well!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I was hoping the same thing! Now I may need Persimmon as well!


  They were so close it was hard to decide which one to get, so i waited on both and will get both together on my next order.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They were so close it was hard to decide which one to get, so i waited on both and will get both together on my next order.


  I, too, am torn between persimmon and spicy!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I, too, am torn between persimmon and spicy!


  Buy them all!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

I will say that these aren't as stay put as Velvetines or KVD. After about 3 hours of wear they do wipe off some and there is some transfer. I still Love them and plan to buy dang near all of them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just got my package of Pure Hollywood and Vintage! Had to put on Pure Hollywood right away! I love it! The formula is excellent! Not drying (my lips are dryyyy as can be! and this doesn't make them worse, it hydrates!!!) I love it by itself, if I wear to wear it out I would probably line it with something on the brown family, but for the most part I think it's beautiful as is.
> 
> edit: I was about to call it cashmere lmao.. they look similar on my lips..


Gorgeous on you   





LiliV said:


> My Pure Hollywood arrived today!





v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!  Not the best swatch but here's vintage! Not a full face because it definitely looks crazy with the makeup I have on right now lmao  I'll pair it with the right makeup tomorrow and show u guys
> 
> edit: I also made this, I figured it might be helpful for someone comparing the colors.


:eyelove:   





SassyWonder said:


> Spicy and Sad Girl


Sassy these are great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I will say that these aren't as stay put as Velvetines or KVD. After about 3 hours of wear they do wipe off some and there is some transfer. I still Love them and plan to buy dang near all of them.


thanks Sassy


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> thanks Sassy


 You're welcome Dolly Love!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Buy them all!


 Exactly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You're welcome Dolly Love!


I can live with a bit of transfer and all that jazz. So that makes me happy. As soon as I can, a few are needed.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Buy them all!


  Oh, if only my wallet would allow that!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 10, 2015)

Are u all from California or near California area to those who already received their orders?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> miss0annette said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I'll try calling
> ...


  That could mean that mine was probably delivered, too.  I'm going to pick up my packages on Monday!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u all from California or near California area to those who already received their orders?


  I'm in NY, so I was super surprised that I got them so quick.
  I didn't get a shipping email or confirmation email tho, their website still says order pending, so I was very excite to get the lippies today


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

@voltagekid is vintage really close to luv?? That's one of the shades I ordered but I already have luv


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @voltagekid is vintage really close to luv?? That's one of the shades I ordered but I already have luv


  I think Vintage is darker, at least on my lips, and more cool than LUV. 
  I thought in the tube it looked a lot like LUV but on the lips it surprised me.
  Also I felt like it was more hydrating, and more opaque, easier to apply somehow too. 
  I love these damn lipsticks @[email protected] omg abh


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like they are working on a range of highlighters! Beyond the contour kit light setting powders. The post asks for favorite shades for WOC. I appreciate that they are researching for all complexions. I bet we will see a whisper of gilt dupe...


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think Vintage is darker, at least on my lips, and more cool than LUV.  I thought in the tube it looked a lot like LUV but on the lips it surprised me. Also I felt like it was more hydrating, and more opaque, easier to apply somehow too.  I love these damn lipsticks @[email protected] omg abh


 Hehe thanks!! Sad girl and vintage are what I got!! This makes me feel a lot better!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hehe thanks!! Sad girl and vintage are what I got!! This makes me feel a lot better!!


  I want Sad Girl next! and spicy.. and all of them xD ugh


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I want Sad Girl next! and spicy.. and all of them xD ugh


 I am thinking spicy and Carina next ️


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

Too bad Anastasia or Limecrime didn't do a colour like Lolita


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Too bad Anastasia or Limecrime didn't do a colour like Lolita


  I know.. I feel bad for everyone that can't get it.
  I got it a while ago, when she first launched the new shades in the new packaging, when I worked at Sephora.
  And then the color took over and was sold out ever since.
  When I worked at Sephora I had to stop wearing it bc I couldn't sell it since it was always OOS :/


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 10, 2015)

So I found a dupe for heathers which is melts 6six6 Anyways from top left to right; occ black dahlia, lime crime wicked, abh vamp, abh heathers Bottom left to right; dose of colors berry me, nyx Copenhagen, nyx Transylvania, melt dark room, melt 6six6, Mac talk that talk, Mac instigator Those were dark colors I can think of on top of my head to compare to


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> So I found a dupe for heathers which is melts 6six6 Anyways from top left to right; occ black dahlia, lime crime wicked, abh vamp, abh heathers Bottom left to right; dose of colors berry me, nyx Copenhagen, nyx Transylvania, melt dark room, melt 6six6, Mac talk that talk, Mac instigator Those were dark colors I can think of on top of my head to compare to


Thank you


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u all from California or near California area to those who already received their orders?


  NY for me


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!  Not the best swatch but here's vintage! Not a full face because it definitely looks crazy with the makeup I have on right now lmao  I'll pair it with the right makeup tomorrow and show u guys
> 
> edit: I also made this, I figured it might be helpful for someone comparing the colors.


  Vintage is gorgeous!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I know.. I feel bad for everyone that can't get it. I got it a while ago, when she first launched the new shades in the new packaging, when I worked at Sephora. And then the color took over and was sold out ever since. When I worked at Sephora I had to stop wearing it bc I couldn't sell it since it was always OOS :/


  Oh i just want the colour! I don't buy KVD products, but the colour is gorgeous!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> NY for me


 Seems like most from the NY area got them first. So maybe that's where their warehouse is at.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

http://youtu.be/JE6YiGBWvTw  Swatches by Jaclyn Hill


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just got my package of Pure Hollywood and Vintage!
> Had to put on Pure Hollywood right away! I love it!
> The formula is excellent! Not drying (my lips are dryyyy as can be! and this doesn't make them worse, it hydrates!!!)
> I love it by itself, if I wear to wear it out I would probably line it with something on the brown family, but for the most part I think it's beautiful as is.
> ...


  why don't you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Swatches by Jaclyn Hill


  V, those oranges and corals


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> V, those oranges and corals :thud:


 Right??? I want spicy, carina , vamp and new Hollywood now hboy:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *very pretty, love your shadow! *
> 
> 
> I like the one in the middle for woc...  I'm really curious on how to  make your own makeup now....
> ...


  I definitely want Spicy.. ugh :/


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't wait to pick up the brighter colors, I'm so addicted to these! I think my next order I want Persimmon, American Doll, Vintage, Spicy and Electric Coral. You guys can't see but I'm waving a white surrender flag right now  I need help


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I can't wait to pick up the brighter colors, I'm so addicted to these! I think my next order I want Persimmon, American Doll, Vintage, Spicy and Electric Coral. You guys can't see but I'm waving a white surrender flag right now  I need help


  Don't be ashamed. Never be ashamed. Be beautiful!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Too bad Anastasia or Limecrime didn't do a colour like Lolita


  They still could.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> They still could.


  I hope so!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right??? I want spicy, carina , vamp and new Hollywood now hboy:


Spicy, Carina, Electric Coral, and I can't remember all the other Coral names but them too lol    





LiliV said:


> I can't wait to pick up the brighter colors, I'm so addicted to these! I think my next order I want Persimmon, American Doll, Vintage, Spicy and Electric Coral. You guys can't see but I'm waving a white surrender flag right now  I need help


You don't need help, unless it is when to order the next set lol how about right now


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You don't need help, unless it is when to order the next set lol how about right now


  New Hollywood or Vamp?? I am making another order for spice. I want a second shade, confused between New Hollywood, Carina and Vamp!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Don't be ashamed. Never be ashamed. Be beautiful!





Dolly Snow said:


> You don't need help, unless it is when to order the next set lol how about right now


  Lol at least I'm amongst like-minded enablers!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 10, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Looks like they are working on a range of highlighters! Beyond the contour kit light setting powders. The post asks for favorite shades for WOC. I appreciate that they are researching for all complexions. I bet we will see a whisper of gilt dupe...








  If we get a WOG dupe, I will be _stoked_.  I only have one BU left!

  I think I'm also about to place an order for PH thanks to all these swatches... I have plenty of dark and bright colors that stay put on my lips, but the nuder colors are tough. Maybe this is the one I've been waiting for.

  Also, if I already ordered Baby Pink, do I shell out another $20 for Lovely??? Or pass???  I know they're by no means the same color, but I'm trying not to go _too _crazy either, considering I haven't even gotten the first 2 I ordered yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> New Hollywood or Vamp?? I am making another order for spice. I want a second shade, confused between New Hollywood, Carina and Vamp!!
> Pick up all three, as well as Spicy!
> I think my first order will be for Vamp and Heathers....or Vamp, Heathers and Sad Girl....idk
> 
> ...


  Lol of course, we are all very much alike on here. Enablers unite


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pick up all three, as well as Spicy! I think my first order will be for Vamp and Heathers....or Vamp, Heathers and Sad Girl....idk


  Definitely get Heathers! It's such a gorgeous shade, I don't have anything like it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Definitely get Heathers! It's such a gorgeous shade, I don't have anything like it


  Heathers is for sure on my list to get first. It is so perfect looking on everyone.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm away for the weekend, we rented a cabin to "get away" yet here I am ordering lipsticks and scrolling through Specktra   I got Heathers, Lovely, and Potion. I love me some dark lippies lol


----------



## KiraAR (Jan 11, 2015)

All right, I caved. Got Heathers and Lovely. Still want Sad Girl or Vintage, and Sweet Talker or Carina.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 11, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> I'm away for the weekend, we rented a cabin to "get away" yet here I am ordering lipsticks and scrolling through Specktra  I got Heathers, Lovely, and Potion. I love me some dark lippies lol


  I've been looking into renting a cabin for a weekend, how do u like it so far ? 
  Where did u go? I see u are from NY, me too so I'm looking for a place around here.


  I want Heathers next :3


----------



## jenise (Jan 11, 2015)

Jaclyn made me neeeeed vamp


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> Jaclyn made me neeeeed vamp


  She seriously looked aaamazing in all of those!!


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


 Whaaa :shock:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


 Hilarious yet scary at the same time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


  I don't know if I fully believe the post...but I did laugh lmao


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't know if I fully believe the post...but I did laugh lmao


Haha nah, she emailed and they replied admitting to it happening. Apparently they have a fulfillment warehouse pack their orders, which means they pack tons of different things. It's just funny to me that someone grabbed a saw and was like.. oh yeah she's ordering a lipstick, this also looks like a lipstick *tosses it in with the lipstick*


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Haha nah, she emailed and they replied admitting to it happening. Apparently they have a fulfillment warehouse pack their orders, which means they pack tons of different things. It's just funny to me that someone grabbed a saw and was like.. oh yeah she's ordering a lipstick, this also looks like a lipstick *tosses it in with the lipstick*


that's instantly why i believed it.  company i work for does the same thing, people will receive items from different companies all the time.  but that is just hilariously bad b/c it looks nothing like a makeup package.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> that's instantly why i believed it.  company i work for does the same thing, people will receive items from different companies all the time.  but that is just hilariously bad b/c it looks nothing like a makeup package.


Exactly! I don't know what I would have done if I opened up a Lime Crime package and out came like.. a shoe or a screwdriver. Like "what.. not even close dudes."


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


  LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Haha nah, she emailed and they replied admitting to it happening. Apparently they have a fulfillment warehouse pack their orders, which means they pack tons of different things. It's just funny to me that someone grabbed a saw and was like.. oh yeah she's ordering a lipstick, this also looks like a lipstick *tosses it in with the lipstick*









 OMG lmao I can not stop laughing now! For real, DAMN!!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


  I saw this too! Lol how random! They were getting everything out super quick must've just thrown that in too lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


  Dafuq!? I busted out laughing so hard! :lmao:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> V, those oranges and corals


  Man those vampy ones...  I want them all but pure hollywood and the pink ones.  I feel l like I have enough pink.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Don't be ashamed. Never be ashamed. Be beautiful!


  ok, ,I'm stealing this and putting it on a tshirt...


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I've been looking into renting a cabin for a weekend, how do u like it so far ?
> Where did u go? I see u are from NY, me too so I'm looking for a place around here.
> 
> 
> I want Heathers next :3


  We came to Black Bear Cabins (part of Gateway Lodge) in Cooksburg, PA. It's really nice but it's so far that I doubt I'll do it again, it's a 5 hour drive and the town is dead. Apparently a lot of places went out of business so we couldn't do anything too exciting


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 11, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Haha nah, she emailed and they replied admitting to it happening. Apparently they have a fulfillment warehouse pack their orders, which means they pack tons of different things. It's just funny to me that someone grabbed a saw and was like.. oh yeah she's ordering a lipstick, this also looks like a lipstick *tosses it in with the lipstick*


  That is sooo hilarious theyre like "sad girl"?needs a shank(tosses in box) not a lipstick


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 11, 2015)

Question for those who have pro discount, how long did it take to get approved? TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> Question for those who have pro discount, how long did it take to get approved? TIA


  Couple hours.


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


  I think the problem is that the actual blade has a tag which has the name of the lipstick on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That is really wrong though lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think the problem is that the actual blade has a tag which has the name of the lipstick on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I squinted and the tag actually says Liquid Lips. But... who looks at a SAW, sees "liquid lips," and goes.. "Yup, that sounds about right." Lmfaaaoo! Oh gosh!


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I squinted and the tag actually says Liquid Lips. But... who looks at a SAW, sees "liquid lips," and goes.. "Yup, that sounds about right." Lmfaaaoo! Oh gosh!








 They probably just saw the tag and put it in the box without thinking about what was in the packaging. At least I'm hoping that's what happened lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


What  ! I hope it is resolved soon


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


 Whaaa :shock:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> What  ! I hope it is resolved soon


 Im hoping it will be marked delivered soon. What doesnt make sense is I am telling them that the box is empty! Who cares what USPS says. I have it in my hand with no lippies!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im hoping it will be marked delivered soon. What doesnt make sense is I am telling them that the box is empty! Who cares what USPS says. I have it in my hand with no lippies!


 Gahhh!!!Send them a mail with the pic and then try calling Sassy!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gahjh!!!Send them a mail with the pic and then try calling Sassy!!


 Exactly what I just did! I cant get anyone on the phone again.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???








 WHAT IN THE WORLDDDD


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Exactly what I just did! I cant get anyone on the phone again.


 This is terible sassy! I haven't received any of my orders


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


  WOW!!! Do you have an IG? Post it on your IG and tag em. That sometimes makes em listen.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


Wow! Hope they get things straightened out soon. I've never been a huge fan of ABH customer service (it's why I've dragged my feet on reapplying for the pro discount) but I'll give them this much...they may be slow or nonresponsive at times but eventually they get things right. Stay on top of them. Hope it won't take too long to get your products.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 12, 2015)

lmao @ the saw.  I can only imagine the look on her face when she opened the package.

  I got a shipping notification for the other lippies today from the amazon fulfillment center.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because they might send me a saw to shut up! Lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


  I am so sorry you are going through that! That is * ridiculous!!* how was a damn empty box sent out of a fulfillment center? That issue, along with the saw... Is enough to make me want to never order from their direct site again and get their products elsewhere. I don't know about shipment centers... But they need to work with a fulfillment center that'll get it right. Goodness! I hope it's all resolved soon!


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because *they might send me a saw to shut up!* Lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because they might send me a saw to shut up! Lol


  Same lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because they might send me a saw to shut up! Lol


 :lmao:


----------



## Tarabotti (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im hoping it will be marked delivered soon. What doesnt make sense is I am telling them that the box is empty! Who cares what USPS says. I have it in my hand with no lippies!


Did it come from the warehouse like that or is there a stylish postal worker somewhere?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


  That is absolutely ridiculous!  What in the world?  I hope you get your lippies soon.  This is insane!


----------



## Tarabotti (Jan 12, 2015)

These are permanent, right- just exclusive to the Anastasia website and Macys'?

  I won't have to place a bid on ebay, right?  Alas, ebay doesn't seem to have the buy one, get a saw policy!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

Tarabotti said:


> Did it come from the warehouse like that or is there a stylish postal worker somewhere?


 Girl I wish it was him. He's 80+ deaf and cranky! Lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous!  What in the world?  I hope you get your lippies soon.  This is insane!


 Thanks WD! I hope so too. I took a break from calling to see if I would get a response to my email. Nothing yet! I want my Vintage and Heathers!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because they might send me a saw to shut up! Lol


 LOL! I'd rather a saw at this point!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 12, 2015)

Late to the party, but I may NEED Potion and American Doll.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Girl I wish it was him. He's 80+ deaf and cranky! Lol!


 Lol!


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because they might send me a saw to shut up! Lol


haha!! good luck


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> haha!! good luck :lmao:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I received my second box today. It was freaking empty. I called ABH and was told it says in transit and they cant do anything until the package says delivered. WTH???:shock:


  That's crazy! I really hope they sort out whatever happened, was the box opened at all or does it look like there was just never anything in it?


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 12, 2015)

My Macy's order of bloodline and carina came in


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> My Macy's order of bloodline and carina came in


 Yay!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> My Macy's order of bloodline and carina came in


  Yay!!!! Swatches


----------



## jenise (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine came today too


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mine came today too


 Yay!!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!!


 So excited, I won't get to play with them until this weekend though  I'm at school and I got them shipped home!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> So excited, I won't get to play with them until this weekend though  I'm at school and I got them shipped home!


 Ahh boo!! Atleast you know they are there!! Mine isn't even shipped yet


----------



## jenise (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ahh boo!! Atleast you know they are there!! Mine isn't even shipped yet


 Yeah my order still says processing! Hopefully you get yours tomorrow!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah my order still says processing! Hopefully you get yours tomorrow!


 Hopefully!! Which shades did you get???


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 12, 2015)

How are the eyeshadows? I love the brow products but the contour kit sucks!!! I would return it if I hadn't gotten it 50% off at spear(used me $20 off GC). I do like the highlight shades though so I make of those. So I am scared to not like the eyeshadows. I ordered Pure Hollywood, and I love the color but it doesn't last more than 4 hours..anyone having the same problem? 

  also if the eyeshadows are good which do you guys recommend? Just got me Pro discount today so I'm planning on doing major damage. Kinda sucks we have to pay for shipping


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!!


  V ~ my lovely hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V ~ my lovely hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> How are the eyeshadows? I love the brow products but the contour kit sucks!!! I would return it if I hadn't gotten it 50% off at spear(used me $20 off GC). I do like the highlight shades though so I make of those. So I am scared to not like the eyeshadows. I ordered Pure Hollywood, and I love the color but it doesn't last more than 4 hours..anyone having the same problem?   also if the eyeshadows are good which do you guys recommend? Just got me Pro discount today so I'm planning on doing major damage. Kinda sucks we have to pay for shipping


  I love the shadows! I ise em personally and in my kit. I just ordered a bunch of individuals, but strangely, i didn't have to pay shipping :shrugs:


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I love the shadows! I ise em personally and in my kit. I just ordered a bunch of individuals, but strangely, i didn't have to pay shipping


thanks!! I'm trying to build my kit


  shipping is free!! Idk wth I was seeing!! lol I blame lack of sleep from school


----------



## jenise (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hopefully!! Which shades did you get???


  Hollywood and potion ! Hbu?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> thanks!! I'm trying to build my kit   shipping is free!! Idk wth I was seeing!! lol I blame lack of sleep from school :blink:


  Maybe it's because i spent so much???


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hollywood and potion ! Hbu?


 Sad girl and vintage!! I want to place an order for heather and lovely!! But I really need to see some swatches of lovely !!


----------



## Haven (Jan 12, 2015)

Still no shipping notice or package for me. I may cancel my order soon. Too many people are getting the wrong products, no products or a bizarre product. Saw anyone? WTH?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> Still no shipping notice or package for me. I may cancel my order soon. Too many people are getting the wrong products, no products or a bizarre product. Saw anyone? WTH?


  Have you tried giving CS a ring? I know it's super inconvenient, but I never got a shipping notification. I called and they said it was already shipped and should be here tomorrow! Hope my package is sawless.


----------



## Haven (Jan 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Have you tried giving CS a ring? I know it's super inconvenient, but I never got a shipping notification. I called and they said it was already shipped and should be here tomorrow! Hope my package is sawless.


  I sent a message through the ABH website but haven't heard back. I wasn't able to call yet. Too busy with/at work.  Hopefully tomorrow I can call.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 12, 2015)

I HELD OUT AS LONG AS I COULD!! but i just bought 3 of these lmao i was trying to not buy anymore makeup. fail as usual


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 13, 2015)

I still haven't heard anything on mine either.  I'm tempted to cancel if I don't get either them or a shipping notice soon.


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the first palette I am ordering. Any thoughts? Or better suggestions?   Also your orders may have already shipped but they didn't update the status. Call CS and ask. My order came on Saturday in the mail. And my order still says processing


----------



## mel33t (Jan 13, 2015)

... I want some eye shadows now


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ... I want some eye shadows now


  me too


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 13, 2015)

LiliV said:


> That's crazy! I really hope they sort out whatever happened, was the box opened at all or does it look like there was just never anything in it?


 Nope the box was sealed just no products. Still havent gotten a resolution. I will try again today. I paid with paypal so I give them until friday before I will request a refund!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Nope the box was sealed just no products. Still havent gotten a resolution. I will try again today. I paid with paypal so I give them until friday before I will request a refund!


Something that may get their attention may be to post a pic on IG or Twitter explaining how you received it...hashtag with the normal ones used if you were posting a pic of your products received. Often, they will see this especially if it is noticed by others and they will reach out to you to try and rectify the issue. Just something to consider.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 13, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Something that may get their attention may be to post a pic on IG or Twitter explaining how you received it...hashtag with the normal ones used if you were posting a pic of your prodkoucts received. Often, they will see this especially if it is noticed by others and they will reach out to you to try and rectify the issue. Just something to consider.


 I considered doing that but I have super nosey family that doesn't understand my love for makeup. They judge just to judge.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 13, 2015)

I wore my Sad Girl today and I really like it!  I didn't realize it has shimmer when I ordered it and was like oh no bc I hate frosty lipsticks but it's actually sparkly not frosty, it looks really good with the matte finish. I would post a pic but my skin is very dry and blah today I can't get a good pic. I also tried Pure Hollywood and I like it but I have to wear it with a very dark eye because on me it's too light with a light eye and my ghost skin lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

[@]Vineetha[/@]  I got Lovely and I don't like it.  On my lips it looks coral and corals do not look good at me at all.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 13, 2015)

Today I got my shipment of PH and Heathers.

  I tried on PH to test the wear. My initial thoughts: Creamy, feels nice, and dries quickly. It stays very lightly tacky, barely noticeable. I could touch my lips and kiss the back of my hand with no transfer. However, about 2 hours into it, PH was wearing away quite noticeably in the center of my lower lip. Though the shade is pretty close to my natural lip color, from a speaking distance it wouldn't be that noticeable. I feel like with a more vibrant or darker shade, you would notice it. One more hour later, PH completely wore off after I drank some water. The wear time is a little disappointing to me, but I still will try Heathers. Additionally-- and on a good note! My lips do not feel overly dry at all after PH has worn away.

  I'm not sure if I'll be ordering any more shades, though.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Vineetha[/@]  I got Lovely and I don't like it.  On my lips it looks coral and corals do not look good at me at all.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!! Thanks WD!! Corals don't look good on me either!! I am skipping it now!!


  Let me know about PH!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 13, 2015)

PH and Sweet Talker are here! I'll try to post swatches tomorrow.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Let me know about PH!


 I got sad girl and vintage WD !! I think PH is a bit light and might be a wash out shade???


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got sad girl and vintage WD !! I think PH is a bit light and might be a wash out shade???


  Oh I thought you got that one... I think I mixed you up with Jenise!  I was thinking that would wash me out too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh I thought you got that one... I think I mixed you up with Jenise!  I was thinking that would wash me out too.


  yup jenise got PH and Potion!!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Today I got my shipment of PH and Heathers.  I tried on PH to test the wear. My initial thoughts: Creamy, feels nice, and dries quickly. It stays very lightly tacky, barely noticeable. I could touch my lips and kiss the back of my hand with no transfer. However, about 2 hours into it, PH was wearing away quite noticeably in the center of my lower lip. Though the shade is pretty close to my natural lip color, from a speaking distance it wouldn't be that noticeable. I feel like with a more vibrant or darker shade, you would notice it. One more hour later, PH completely wore off after I drank some water. The wear time is a little disappointing to me, but I still will try Heathers. Additionally-- and on a good note! My lips do not feel overly dry at all after PH has worn away.  I'm not sure if I'll be ordering any more shades, though.


  Thanks for the review! Let us know what you think about Heathers.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

I still didn't get anything from them and I stalked when it first launched!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 13, 2015)

Still striking out getting anywhere with my missing lippies. I wore Spicy today it was beautiful for 2 hours faded in the middle of my lips at 3 hours and only lined my lips at 4 hours. I didnt eat or drink anything.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Still striking out getting anywhere with my missing lippies. I wore Spicy today it was beautiful for 2 hours faded in the middle of my lips at 3 hours and only lined my lips at 4 hours. I didnt eat or drink anything.


 This really doesn't sound promising at all. I'm testing PH tomorrow.


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Vineetha[/@]  I got Lovely and I don't like it.  On my lips it looks coral and corals do not look good at me at all.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Oh no


  It's ok Jenise~did you get your lippies yet?


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It's ok Jenise~did you get your lippies yet?


 I got them yesterday but haven't seen them in person since I'm at school now and they were shipped home! But hopefully I'll get them this weekend!  Have you tried lining it with anything to make it les coral?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Still striking out getting anywhere with my missing lippies. I wore Spicy today it was beautiful for 2 hours faded in the middle of my lips at 3 hours and only lined my lips at 4 hours. I didnt eat or drink anything.


  My PH wore just like this when I tested it today.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> I got them yesterday but haven't seen them in person since I'm at school now and they were shipped home! But hopefully I'll get them this weekend!  Have you tried lining it with anything to make it les coral?


  Yeah -  I'm going to try it with deverish tomorrow.  I put it on as soon as I got home from work and didn't feel like trying liner with it.  Let us know about PH!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 13, 2015)

I think everyone is different chemistry wise, I get 5-6 hours out of these with no touch ups. I always apply 2 layers, I'm not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My PH wore just like this when I tested it today.


 Really?! I am going to test out Sad Girl tomorrow.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 13, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I think everyone is different chemistry wise, I get 5-6 hours out of these with no touch ups. I always apply 2 layers, I'm not sure if that makes a difference


 Good! Im going to try letting it set longer in between layers next time.


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah -  I'm going to try it with deverish tomorrow.  I put it on as soon as I got home from work and didn't feel like trying liner with it.  Let us know about PH!


 Will do! Let me know if the liner is better!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah -  I'm going to try it with deverish tomorrow.  I put it on as soon as I got home from work and didn't feel like trying liner with it.  Let us know about PH!


 Or soar / cranberry will work too????


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Or soar / cranberry will work too????


  V!  Come to think of it cranberry would be a better match!  I have that one!  I'll try that combo tomorrow.  I'll let u know how it turns out!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V!  Come to think of it cranberry would be a better match!  I have that one!  I'll try that combo tomorrow.  I'll let u know how it turns out!


----------



## janineios (Jan 13, 2015)

This is dated a week ago but it's the first I've heard of it. Thoughts?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

janineios said:


> This is dated a week ago but it's the first I've heard of it. Thoughts?


 Very interesting


----------



## LiliV (Jan 13, 2015)

janineios said:


> This is dated a week ago but it's the first I've heard of it. Thoughts?


  I saw this but didn't think much of it, I think a lot of brands have similar shades esp w all the liquid lipsticks launching from everyone now


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 13, 2015)

I got my first order today. American doll is beautiful! The perfect pin up red. However I think I'm going to return vamp because it looks straight up brown on me  here are some quick hand swatches. I'll try to post lip ones tomorrow in better lighting.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> I got my first order today. American doll is beautiful! The perfect pin up red. However I think I'm going to return vamp because it looks straight up brown on me  here are some quick hand swatches. I'll try to post lip ones tomorrow in better lighting.


American Doll looks lovely. I really like Vamp but then again I love browns..and a brown red is better lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 13, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> I got my first order today. American doll is beautiful! The perfect pin up red. However I think I'm going to return vamp because it looks straight up brown on me  here are some quick hand swatches. I'll try to post lip ones tomorrow in better lighting.


  See how Vamp looks on, when I first opened and swatched Heathers I thought it was brown but on my lips the redness came out more, it might be similar with Vamp


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> American Doll looks lovely. I really like Vamp but then again I love browns..and a brown red is better lol


  Maybe if I had the right face to go along with it, it may look better. Idk maybe it's because I'm brown myself haha


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 13, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Maybe if I had the right face to go along with it, it may look better. Idk maybe it's because I'm brown myself haha


  Brown lips are hot!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Maybe if I had the right face to go along with it, it may look better. Idk maybe it's because I'm brown myself haha


Lol I say give it a try. You may end up loving it.   





erine1881 said:


> Brown lips are hot!


Hell yes, brown lips!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Brown lips are hot!





Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I say give it a try. You may end up loving it.  Hell yes, brown lips!


  well then I'll give it another try! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Nope the box was sealed just no products. Still havent gotten a resolution. I will try again today. I paid with paypal so I give them until friday before I will request a refund!


 @sassywonder if you are yet to get a response try forwarding the mail to [email protected] ! That's the response she gave on IG for similar queries!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm thinking about returning Sweet Talker.  I just don't see it getting a lot of use.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Or soar / cranberry will work too????








  Hey V & Jenise ~  Lovely works with cranberry!  I'm happy with it.  Thanks for the suggestion V!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey V & Jenise ~  Lovely works with cranberry!  I'm happy with it.  Thanks for the suggestion V!


 Lovely looks lovely on you!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Lovely looks lovely on you!


  LOL! Thanks C!  I hope you get yours today!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 14, 2015)

janineios said:


> This is dated a week ago but it's the first I've heard of it. Thoughts?


  The formula does remind me of OFRA cosmetics liquid lipstick.  I wonder if they are all made my the same manufacturer?


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 14, 2015)

I ordered my lipsticks during the restock on Saturday, and have yet to receive anything. I know some people received their products without a shipping notice, but I called and the person I spoke to said my stuff is maybe expected to ship sometime before Friday because the items are OOS (they aren't). 

  I don't think I should wait a week for my stuff to ship, that's insane to me. ABH needs to get their 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 together, if I get a saw of an empty box I'm going to flip, especially after waiting so long.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey V & Jenise ~ Lovely works with cranberry! I'm happy with it. Thanks for the suggestion V!


  You look so nice


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey V & Jenise ~ Lovely works with cranberry! I'm happy with it. Thanks for the suggestion V!


  Maganda!  I have Lovely on my list.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey V & Jenise ~  Lovely works with cranberry!  I'm happy with it.  Thanks for the suggestion V!


Gorgeous


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You look so nice  :cheer:


  Thanks AWS!  How are you? Loving Richard on you on the TF thread!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Maganda!  I have Lovely on my list.


  Salamat Jen!!! I had to use cranberry with it to make it work-- I can wear it alone.  It's a bit drying.   I need a little lipgloss on it.  What else is on your list?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous


  Thanks Dolly!  I think Lovely would look great in you but all lippies do!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Dolly! I think Lovely would look great in you but all lippies do!


  WD, you are too kind.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> WD, you are too kind.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 14, 2015)

Apologies if I've missed anyone posting this, but could someone with a pale skintone be absolutely amazing and upload pics of them wearing PH, Lovely and Milkshake? I want to see them on before I order. I'm an NC10 (although I wear Dior 010 which is darker) for reference.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey V & Jenise ~  Lovely works with cranberry!  I'm happy with it.  Thanks for the suggestion V!


 :yaay: now that's a pretty shade on you WD!! I am loving it with cranberry!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yaay: now that's a pretty shade on you WD!! I am loving it with cranberry!!


  Thanks V!  Not what I expected but it works!


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 14, 2015)

Also, is anyone else slightly gutted that Bambi and Retro Coral didn't make it to the final line?


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Also, is anyone else slightly gutted that Bambi and Retro Coral didn't make it to the final line?


  I think retro coral was sold but oos. Only Bambi hasn't been released. It's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Apologies if I've missed anyone posting this, but could someone with a pale skintone be absolutely amazing and upload pics of them wearing PH, Lovely and Milkshake? I want to see them on before I order. I'm an NC10 (although I wear Dior 010 which is darker) for reference.


  I'm around NW10 and don't have Lovely or Milkshake but I was planning on wearing Pure Hollywood today, I'll post a pic later


----------



## jenise (Jan 14, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> I got my first order today. American doll is beautiful! The perfect pin up red. However I think I'm going to return vamp because it looks straight up brown on me  here are some quick hand swatches. I'll try to post lip ones tomorrow in better lighting.


 I love the way vamp looks on your skintone!


----------



## jenise (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey V & Jenise ~  Lovely works with cranberry!  I'm happy with it.  Thanks for the suggestion V!


 LOVE it !! What's your thoughts on the formula?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

jenise said:


> LOVE it !! What's your thoughts on the formula?


  It felt dry after a couple of hours.  I reapplied at 1:00 and now it's kinda flaking.


----------



## jenise (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It felt dry after a couple of hours.  I reapplied at 1:00 and now it's kinda flaking.


 Wah!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It felt dry after a couple of hours. I reapplied at 1:00 and now it's kinda flaking.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It felt *dry *after a couple of hours. I reapplied at 1:00 and now it's kinda *flaking*.


  That's not good.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wah!!


  I think  I'll try it with a little bit of clear lipgloss.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It felt dry after a couple of hours.  I reapplied at 1:00 and now it's kinda flaking.


  Did you reapply on top of what was already on your lips?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

Just received my first orders finally!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my first orders finally!


  Yay! Let us know what you think of the formula.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my first orders finally!


  Ditto! And still no shipping email. :lol:   The box it came in looks like they shipped me a book. I'm afraid to open it!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ditto! And still no shipping email. :lol:   The box it came in looks like they shipped me a book. I'm afraid to open it!


  That's how mine was! Lol I was like "oh an Amazon box...oh wait it's ABH!" I love how they just totally gave up on shipping emails with these, I don't know a single person who's received one


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

And i only received 13/24 shadows and only 3/8 lipsticks


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Ditto! And still no shipping email. :lol:   The box it came in looks like they shipped me a book. I'm afraid to open it!


 It came from Las Vegas NV reminds me of an Amazon order. I hope they didn't send u a book. Erine did u see that IG post with regards to a company with similar colors from this launch? By the way, is it just me but I feel the tubes looked cheap for the $20. At least the LC ones look better in terms of the packaging with the frosted tube. The tube reminds me of Fyrinnae Lip Lustres but costs almost 3x as much.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> And i only received 13/24 shadows and only 3/8 lipsticks


  I don't understand why they don't include a slip with "items being shipped separately" like Nordstrom does, like at least let people know. It seems so odd to me


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Did you reapply on top of what was already on your lips?


  I took my lipstick off before lunch and reapplied after.... TBH I didn't prep my lips


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The tube reminds me of Fyrinnae Lip Lustres but costs almost 3x as much.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm around NW10 and don't have Lovely or Milkshake but I was planning on wearing Pure Hollywood today, I'll post a pic later


  Thank you!


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> I was really intrigued by Bambi. Would they delay the release on shade or just not release it all together? Thank you!


  They said it will be released in 2 weeks


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my missing lippies in a bubble mailer today! So happy the fight is over!


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 14, 2015)

So I've been testing pure hollywood since saturday. The shade is so pretty!! But after 2 hours it looks sooo dry. But I just dab a little eos lip balm and it looks perfect again. I've actually been using it everyday because the color is so pretty. But it lasts 4 hours max... Today tho I applied it over Mac Styled in Sepia to see if it will last longer. So far good...  Amazing combo btw!!! Made the lipstick less drying too!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It came from Las Vegas NV reminds me of an Amazon order. I hope they didn't send u a book. Erine did u see that IG post with regards to a company with similar colors from this launch? By the way, is it just me but I feel the tubes looked cheap for the $20. At least the LC ones look better in terms of the packaging with the frosted tube. The tube reminds me of Fyrinnae Lip Lustres but costs almost 3x as much.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> I was really intrigued by Bambi. Would they delay the release on shade or just not release it all together? Thank you!


  They said that the colour/formula wasn't up to par with the others, so they were redoing it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> And i only received 13/24 shadows and only 3/8 lipsticks


 Wha??? Hell no! Go all the way IN!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks AWS!  How are you? Loving Richard on you on the TF thread!!


  You're welcome, and thank *you*! I'm good, hanging in there :-D Hope all is well with you


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

I am in LOVE with Heathers!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Apologies if I've missed anyone posting this, but could someone with a pale skintone be absolutely amazing and upload pics of them wearing PH, Lovely and Milkshake? I want to see them on before I order. I'm an NC10 (although I wear Dior 010 which is darker) for reference.


  I'm sorry the lighting is bad, I wish I could've taken some daylight pics but here's Pure Hollywood on me. Underneath I'm wearing NYX's lip liner in Pretty in Pink to make this a little bit pinker bc on my skintone by itself it's smidge too concealer beige. I also have to wear it w a dark eye look, I can't wear this with a neutral eye bc it washes me out too much but with a smoky or dark eye I really like it  I included 2 pics bc the undertone looks slightly different depending on the light


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> Anyone else see this? Lol, a girl on Reddit purchased some lip colors from the site, and she accidentally got a.. Japenese saw instead of Sad Girl.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Oh wow that is quite brown toned. I'm not so sure now! It looks good on you but my own preferable taste is that I don't like brown lipsticks. I'm not so sure now


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Oh wow that is quite brown toned. I'm not so sure now! It looks good on you but my own preferable taste is that I don't like brown lipsticks. I'm not so sure now


  I hear you I'm not into browns either, the only one I can wear (to my surprise) is Kat Von D's Lolita. Browns in general make me look like a 90's zombie lol it's hard to tell with PH, on some people it had a really mauvey undertone, others pink and on me it's definitely a beige tone


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I hear you I'm not into browns either, the only one I can wear (to my surprise) is Kat Von D's Lolita. Browns in general make me look like a 90's zombie lol it's hard to tell with PH, on some people it had a really mauvey undertone, others pink and on me it's definitely a beige tone


  I have naturally quite rosy pink lips! Are you keeping this? And I feel you, I had Illamasqua Bare *which isn't even brown* and it made me look like I'd stepped right out of the 90s. I loved it but it just didn't work for me so I sold it on. Did the lipliner make much difference?


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> I have naturally quite rosy pink lips! Are you keeping this? And I feel you, I had Illamasqua Bare *which isn't even brown* and it made me look like I'd stepped right out of the 90s. I loved it but it just didn't work for me so I sold it on. Did the lipliner make much difference?


  Yeah I'm keeping it, I'm not a frequent nude wearer in general but I like them every once in a while for a Bardot-esque look lol I do think the liner helps, I tried it without liner yesterday and it was much warmer beige, the liner kind of adds a tint of mauve


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Yeah I'm keeping it, I'm not a frequent nude wearer in general but I like them every once in a while for a Bardot-esque look lol I do think the liner helps, I tried it without liner yesterday and it was much warmer beige, the liner kind of adds a tint of mauve


  Ahh so tempted. It's awkward for me with living in the UK cause it'd be so awkward to return if I didn't like it, plus I might get hit with customs too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm sorry the lighting is bad, I wish I could've taken some daylight pics but here's Pure Hollywood on me. Underneath I'm wearing NYX's lip liner in Pretty in Pink to make this a little bit pinker bc on my skintone by itself it's smidge too concealer beige. I also have to wear it w a dark eye look, I can't wear this with a neutral eye bc it washes me out too much but with a smoky or dark eye I really like it  I included 2 pics bc the undertone looks slightly different depending on the light


It's beautiful on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still didn't get my orders. I'm afraid to call and bug them because they might send me a saw to shut up! Lol


:lmao:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Ahh so tempted. It's awkward for me with living in the UK cause it'd be so awkward to return if I didn't like it, plus I might get hit with customs too.


  Maybe wait for more swatches, sometimes you really have to study a color lol    





Dolly Snow said:


> It's beautiful on you!


  Thanks!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 14, 2015)

Still no lippies for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Still no lippies for me.


 This is cute


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is cute


  I swear I made that face when I checked the mail earlier.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 14, 2015)

Received my order yesterday. No problems, thank goodness, because some of the stories I'm seeing on here are ridiculous! Empty boxes, only half the products that were ordered, _saws_...seriously, wtf is going on in their packaging department???  Anyway, I got Baby Pink and Bloodline. Only tried Baby Pink so far, and that was at 10:00 last night so I can't speak too much to the wear time. I will say that there was NO transfer of color when I touched my lips to the back of my hand to test it, so that's a big plus. It did look a little dry on me, though it didn't feel dry. Keep in mind that I can put on the creamiest lipstick on the planet and after 30 mins to an hour, it looks MATTE on me. I wanted to get Retro Coral from this line...it was actually #1 on my list. But once Norvina said you really needed to wear chapstick with it, I figured the color would be no bueno for my make-everything-super-matte lips. The way Baby Pink worked out, skipping Retro Coral was probably the right choice. But I do love the color and the formula overall. Going to try adding lip balm as needed to keep it from looking dry the next time I wear it, but we'll have to see how that affects the wear time.

  So now the question is: To order a couple more because overall I'm happy with it?  Or to not get more because my lips looked kind of dry? These are the big decisions in life, folks...


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's a few pics of me wearing my goodies although i forgot to take a picture of American doll.   I think I'm liking vamp now and lovely is lovely and would also look better with a smokey eye. I'm also going to try to cranberry combo. Vintage is just plain awesome. Btw, I'm MM 3.0 or NC35ish. Enjoy my mug. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Here's a few pics of me wearing my goodies although i forgot to take a picture of American doll.   I think I'm liking vamp now and lovely is lovely and would also look better with a smokey eye. I'm also going to try to cranberry combo. Vintage is just plain awesome. Btw, I'm MM 3.0 or NC35ish. Enjoy my mug. Lol


Gorgeous! I need every single one!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Here's a few pics of me wearing my goodies although i forgot to take a picture of American doll.   I think I'm liking vamp now and lovely is lovely and would also look better with a smokey eye. I'm also going to try to cranberry combo. Vintage is just plain awesome. Btw, I'm MM 3.0 or NC35ish. Enjoy my mug. Lol


  Vamp and Vintage are    Gorgeous!!!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous! I need every single one!





erine1881 said:


> Vamp and Vintage are    Gorgeous!!!


  :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> :kiss:


:kiss:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Here's a few pics of me wearing my goodies although i forgot to take a picture of American doll.   I think I'm liking vamp now and lovely is lovely and would also look better with a smokey eye. I'm also going to try to cranberry combo. Vintage is just plain awesome. Btw, I'm MM 3.0 or NC35ish. Enjoy my mug. Lol


  Vamp looks great! Do you like it more now?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

I just ordered Potion and Bloodline. I'm a glutton for punishment. I hope all goes smoothly this time.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just ordered Potion and Bloodline. I'm a glutton for punishment. I hope all goes smoothly this time.


  Lmao


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just ordered Potion and Bloodline. I'm a glutton for punishment. I hope all goes smoothly this time.


  We all are!! Lol


----------



## Haven (Jan 14, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Here's a few pics of me wearing my goodies although i forgot to take a picture of American doll.   I think I'm liking vamp now and lovely is lovely and would also look better with a smokey eye. I'm also going to try to cranberry combo. Vintage is just plain awesome. Btw, I'm MM 3.0 or NC35ish. Enjoy my mug. Lol


  They look amazing on you. I actually like Vamp the most on you.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Vamp looks great! Do you like it more now?





Haven said:


> They look amazing on you. I actually like Vamp the most on you.


  Thank you ladies! Yes, I'm loving vamp now. Lol


----------



## Haven (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my first shipment today - PH and retro coral. I played around with both, and they are nice. I am not however wowed by the product or packaging. I am tired and a bit grumpy after working all day, so I may be more critical right now.   Retro coral looked too orangish on me (not in a good way).I didn't prep or prime properly, and I didn't use a liner. I probably need to tweak it a bit to get it to work. PH looks lovely on but the wear time was not great. Once again I didn't prime at all b/c I was just playing around. I hope that once I properly prep for these that I will be happier with the results.  Vintage and lovely are already on their way b/c I ordered them last week.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope you'll be happier too those colors you got are gorgeous.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 15, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Here's a few pics of me wearing my goodies although i forgot to take a picture of American doll.   I think I'm liking vamp now and lovely is lovely and would also look better with a smokey eye. I'm also going to try to cranberry combo. Vintage is just plain awesome. Btw, I'm MM 3.0 or NC35ish. Enjoy my mug. Lol


  Thanks for the swatches! I'm NC30-35 so this really helps. I have those three on my list. How do you like the formula?


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 15, 2015)

On my way to ABH to check these babies out in person cuz I can't wait until Macy's decides to announce their launch date. Lol also brought suade beery with me cuz I'm so tempted by neon coral


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 15, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Still no lippies for me.


  same, even though they were supposed to arrive today


----------



## LiliV (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's Pure Hollywood in daylight, again lined with NYX Pretty in Pink liner underneath to peach it up. This photo is very true to color for how it looks on me


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Pure Hollywood in daylight, again lined with NYX Pretty in Pink liner underneath to peach it up. This photo is very true to color for how it looks on me


 Very Pretty!!! It's a beautiful color, I can't wait to wear mine.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Pure Hollywood in daylight, again lined with NYX Pretty in Pink liner underneath to peach it up. This photo is very true to color for how it looks on me


  I really like it on you this colour.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Here's Pure Hollywood in daylight, again lined with NYX Pretty in Pink liner underneath to peach it up. This photo is very true to color for how it looks on me


Gorgeous


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


Looks lovely (now I can see it properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on you!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Pretty!!! It's a beautiful color, I can't wait to wear mine.





erine1881 said:


> I really like it on you this colour.





Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous





gabzillaa said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!!!





rachelizabethx said:


> Looks lovely (now I can see it properly p: ) on you!


  Thanks ladies!  Lighting and liner totally change how PH looks


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Still no lippies for me.


  LOL


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 15, 2015)

So I've actually had no problems w abh I put in my second order on Friday of American doll and vintage and that came in yesterday! Haven't opened them yet been feeling yucky anyways on a good note I'm sooo in love with lovely it's the perfect color and I already want to get a b/u of it lol


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 15, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> same, even though they were supposed to arrive today


  I ended up calling ABH again today to get my tracking number. Apparently it was supposed to arrive on the 12th or the 13th, but it's showing that it arrived in NJ on the 10th...and that's it.  CS from ABH told me to call the USPS, who then gave me a case number and told me he reported it to my local post office and took down my phone number.  I've never had to deal with any packages disappearing, so I'm guessing I just had to sit and wait?

  I just want my lippies dammit.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I ended up calling ABH again today to get my tracking number. Apparently it was supposed to arrive on the 12th or the 13th, but it's showing that it arrived in NJ on the 10th...and that's it.  CS from ABH told me to call the USPS, who then gave me a case number and told me he reported it to my local post office and took down my phone number.  I've never had to deal with any packages disappearing, so I'm guessing I just had to sit and wait?  I just want my lippies dammit.


  Rediculous.   They didn't respond to my email today. Guess i need to call them tomorrow. Someone mentioned on my IG post that apparently the reason all my items didn't arrive together is because they're shipping my order from multiple amazon packing facilities, and that i should receive my others at some point. Why they didn't include a slip mentioning this in my order i don't know. Either way their customer service sucks ass big time!


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 15, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I ended up calling ABH again today to get my tracking number. Apparently it was supposed to arrive on the 12th or the 13th, but it's showing that it arrived in NJ on the 10th...and that's it.  CS from ABH told me to call the USPS, who then gave me a case number and told me he reported it to my local post office and took down my phone number.  I've never had to deal with any packages disappearing, so I'm guessing I just had to sit and wait?
> 
> I just want my lippies dammit.


Eek. Hope they find your package!!

   Some of ya'lls experiences are making me hold off on ordering, love the colors but not sure if it's worth the headache! they clearly need to work on their CS big time.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 15, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> Some of ya'lls experiences are making me hold off on ordering, love the colors but not sure if it's worth the headache! they clearly need to work on their CS big time.


  Same here.  I think I'm gonna wait until they get their sh!t together or just order them from Macy's.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

I wore Heathers today and it never fully set. I didnt eat or drink nor did I overapply. Maybe these arent supposed to set like Velvetines or KVD.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 15, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Thanks for the swatches! I'm NC30-35 so this really helps. I have those three on my list. How do you like the formula?


  I havent had a chance to wear them all day. I will this weekend but just from first impressions I really like the formula. It is drying so I do a bit of lip balm before I apply.   Side note, I'm kind of anal about lip wands and I hate that the wands get constantly dirty with product from opening and closing the tube. I really like my wands clean. Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I wore Heathers today and it never fully set. I didnt eat or drink nor did I overapply. Maybe these arent supposed to set like Velvetines or KVD.


  They set. I wonder if it was your lip prep underneath?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They set. I wonder if it was your lip prep underneath?


  I used Prep and Prime. Think that could be the prob?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I used Prep and Prime. Think that could be the prob?


  Yep. I used it last night when i was playing with it and it didn't set 100%. I was able to remove it with a tissue alone. I reapplied on top of just lipliner and had no issues. These formulas can't have a primer underneath them, otherwise they don't have anything to lock onto and hold.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yep. I used it last night when i was playing with it and it didn't set 100%. I was able to remove it with a tissue alone. I reapplied on top of just lipliner and had no issues. These formulas can't have a primer underneath them, otherwise they don't have anything to lock onto and hold.


 Awesome! I will try that tomorrow! Im so used to prepping that i didnt even think about it. Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Awesome! I will try that tomorrow! Im so used to prepping that i didnt even think about it. Thanks!


  No problem. Just a good exfoliation and lip balm (fully removed) and you should be good to go!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No problem. Just a good exfoliation and lip balm (fully removed) and you should be good to go!


 This is what I always do prior to applying matte lipsticks or lipstains


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is what I always do prior to applying matte lipsticks or lipstains


  I do this every morning for every lip product. Works like a charm!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I do this every morning for every lip product. Works like a charm!


 I use a warm wash cloth to scrub then apply my lip balm for 30 mins then remove by pressing lips together with a paper towel, do my face makeup first then lipstick last.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I use a warm wash cloth to scrub then apply my lip balm for 30 mins then remove by pressing lips together with a paper towel, do my face makeup first then lipstick last.


  I use a regular toothbrush after i brush my teeth (with a different one of course), then apply my tendertone and let it sink in while i do my face. Blot off with a tissue, line and lipstick!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 15, 2015)

This made me laugh, I noticed today the gold design is coming off the tube already lol it's only been in my handbag twice! I don't mind I just thought wow that was fast lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This made me laugh, I noticed today the gold design is coming off the tube already lol it's only been in my handbag twice! I don't mind I just thought wow that was fast lol


That is fast


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This made me laugh, I noticed today the gold design is coming off the tube already lol it's only been in my handbag twice! I don't mind I just thought wow that was fast lol


 It's sad but it's cheap packaging for $20  KVD and LC are better packaged


----------



## LiliV (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a feeling it would wear off because acrylic tends to push everything off it but I didn't think so fast! lol I pulled it out of my bag like "really?!"


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This made me laugh, I noticed today the gold design is coming off the tube already lol it's only been in my handbag twice! I don't mind I just thought wow that was fast lol


  Wow! So cheap!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Wow! So cheap!


 Reminds me so much of fyrinnae packaging but 3x more expensive (sigh)


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's sad but it's cheap packaging for $20  KVD and LC are better packaged


  I agree!


----------



## stormborn (Jan 16, 2015)

Lip scrubs, toothbrush method, etc never seem to work for me. My foolproof trick for perfectly smooth lips is to apply a deep conditioning balm like Bite's Agave Mask, let it soften up stubborn flakes, then rub/buff with a baby wipe (I use Huggies "Naturals"). I don't know why or how it works so well, but it's seriously awesome lol.  I haven't ordered any of these lippies yet. My one gripe is that they put out so many coral and vampy type shades and yet only one neutral. Like really!? Also, the packaging seems really cheap/uninspired. It's almost reminiscent of an off-brand lip gloss you'd find in a dollar store.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

I didn't receive a packing slip in my second order and want to return one.  How would I go about that? Print out the invoice from my account?


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This made me laugh, I noticed today the gold design is coming off the tube already lol it's only been in my handbag twice! I don't mind I just thought wow that was fast lol


  That sucks. :down:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm kind of glad I didn't pull the trigger on these... I feel bad that you're all having pretty bad experiences with their CS and the lippies.   I still want to try the eyeshadows, but I think I'll wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I still want to try the eyeshadows, but I think I'll wait a couple weeks.


  I wish I didn't, but am going to try to send all but one back I think.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 16, 2015)

Beautiful colors but I think I'm going to skip these and wait for a certain brand to release their own liquid lipsticks.


----------



## Msgyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Loving Vamp right now. Will get Heathers eventually, but I need to get Riot from LC first.


----------



## Makeuplover84 (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> This made me laugh, I noticed today the gold design is coming off the tube already lol it's only been in my handbag twice! I don't mind I just thought wow that was fast lol


  That is unacceptable for $20.


----------



## Makeuplover84 (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the color selection for these glosses. Trying to narrow down to two that I would like to try first, but i  have rather dry lips so I hope they will work well after exfoliation.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 16, 2015)

I ended up ordering Pure Hollywood and Vintage from Macy's but I'm starting to think I made a mistake. The packaging and longevity of this product is killing me over here. I mean you would think that for the price tag that the packaging would be better. Idk I gotta think about this now


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 16, 2015)

I still haven't gotten anything, this close to calling and telling them to keep their cheap-looking lipsticks


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 16, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> I still haven't gotten anything, this close to calling and telling them to keep their cheap-looking lipsticks :fuse:


  Damn that sux. I don't know it's a pattern with this company and the way they do business. I mean for a company of this magnitude you would think that their customer service would be soooo much better. Makes me hesitant to EVER order anything from them.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 16, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> I still haven't gotten anything, this close to calling and telling them to keep their cheap-looking lipsticks


  I'm giving them until next week before I either ask for a refund or a reshipment. Whatever mystery package that's vacationing in NJ can stay there at that point.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 16, 2015)

Ebates has 10% cash back at Macy's!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I didn't receive a packing slip in my second order and want to return one.  How would I go about that? Print out the invoice from my account?


  Yup.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 16, 2015)

So, the wear time isn't good on these? edit for spelling mistake.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2015)

Just checked my email. They responded with   "Please see tracking below"  And then listed my entire order, split up into 4 separate shipments.   No "sorry about not including instruxtuons regarding your order", nothing. Ugh. At least i have tracking for all my stuff.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So, the where time isn't good on these?


  I get great wear time out of them personally  I'm wearing Bloodline today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I get great wear time out of them personally  I'm wearing Bloodline today


That's a lovely color on you.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  That is a BEAUTIFUL color on you!  Love it!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So, the where time isn't good on these?


 I think it varies per color. Im wearing Sad Girl and have had ro reapply already with no eating or drinking. I didnt prep or use lip liner.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 16, 2015)

My order finally came, I got (top to bottom) Potion, Heathers, and Lovely. The last swatch is Nouvelle Vogue from MAC's Matte Lips collection. It's almost exactly the same color as Lovely.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And here is a horrible picture of me in Lovely. I definitely have to try it with Cranberry liner and see if that helps give it a deeper tone because I don't like how light Lovely looks on its own.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  that is gorgeous on you.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's a lovely color on you.





laurennnxox said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL color on you!  Love it!





Prettypackages said:


> that is gorgeous on you.


  Thank you!   





SassyWonder said:


> I think it varies per color. Im wearing Sad Girl and have had ro reapply already with no eating or drinking. I didnt prep or use lip liner.


  It's all personal too, Sad Girl was the longest wearing on me actually, I wore it for about 6h and didn't have to touch up at all. Everyones different, I know people swear by the Kat Von D ones but those wear off my lips in the middle after about 2h


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thank you! It's all personal too, Sad Girl was the longest wearing on me actually, I wore it for about 6h and didn't have to touch up at all. Everyones different, I know people swear by the Kat Von D ones but those wear off my lips in the middle after about 2h


 Im glad they are working well for you! Money well spent. I give up. Its too much work to get them to stay put for me. I will gift them to some friends. Lol!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im glad they are working well for you! Money well spent. I give up. Its too much work to get them to stay put for me. I will gift them to some friends. Lol!


  That sucks! It might just be one of those things that doesn't grt along with your chemistry, I can't wear Too Faced shadows or regular Mac shadows for that reason, they just don't get along with my skin!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> That sucks! It might just be one of those things that doesn't grt along with your chemistry, I can't wear Too Faced shadows or regular Mac shadows for that reason, they just don't get along with my skin!


 I want them to work so bad. I will live vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im glad they are working well for you! Money well spent. I give up. Its too much work to get them to stay put for me. I will gift them to some friends. Lol!


  LOL


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm shoving mine in a padded mailer and returning them (with tracking so I know they get there).


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 16, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> I ended up ordering Pure Hollywood and Vintage from Macy's but I'm starting to think I made a mistake. The packaging and longevity of this product is killing me over here. I mean you would think that for the price tag that the packaging would be better. Idk I gotta think about this now


the good thing is you ordered with macs so you can return in person easily. Instead of having to deal with mailing back


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 17, 2015)

Lip swatches on a WOC http://youtu.be/33sck1_OFn8


----------



## Haven (Jan 17, 2015)

I am still not impressed with these given the price point. If I bought them at target, then I would not be as annoyed.  I am going to work with them a bit more, but some of them are probably going back.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 17, 2015)

So my dipbrow just fell and shattered. Saddest day ever lol  Does anyone know how I can store this so I can continue to use it? Or am I going to have to toss it and get another?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 17, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> Does anyone know how I can store this so I can continue to use it? Or am I going to have to toss it and get another?


  I would be worried about small bits of glass that you can't see embedded in the product. Sorry to say I think you should toss it and get another.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

So I just tested Pure Hollywood and it pulls more beige than pinkish beige on me.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I would be worried about small bits of glass that you can't see embedded in the product. Sorry to say I think you should toss it and get another.


 You're definitely right, I don't know why I would even consider that lol Back to sephora I go


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 17, 2015)

In better news, I love potion


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2015)

5 more items from my missing order showed up today! So here's some swatches of the lipsticks that i have so far.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bloodline, Potion, Vamp, Sad Girl


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 5 more items from my missing order showed up today! So here's some swatches of the lipsticks that i have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have Bloodline and Potion on the way! I tried your advice about how to wear them it went much better! Thanks so much!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally got my order today: vintage & sad girl!! I am happy vintage didn't turn out to be exact dupe for LUV!!


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 17, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> In better news, I love potion


 That looks great on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> In better news, I love potion


I love Potion on you   





erine1881 said:


> 5 more items from my missing order showed up today! So here's some swatches of the lipsticks that i have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamp :eyelove:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 17, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> In better news, I love potion


loveeee


erine1881 said:


> 5 more items from my missing order showed up today! So here's some swatches of the lipsticks that i have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks erine I like vamp


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 5 more items from my missing order showed up today! So here's some swatches of the lipsticks that i have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same ones I got, plus Heathers.   I decided to get Vintage today. It's not so red-based which I like.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> And here is a horrible picture of me in Lovely. I definitely have to try it with Cranberry liner and see if that helps give it a deeper tone because I don't like how light Lovely looks on its own.


  I like lovely on you, but it seems to look more like the promo with Cranberry l/l underneath.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have Bloodline and Potion on the way! I tried your advice about how to wear them it went much better! Thanks so much!


  Oh good! Glad it wore better! I would've hated for you to have not liked em.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bloodline, Potion, Vamp, Sad Girl


  \\Thanks Erine 

  VAMP


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2015)

love the swatches...  thanks for the woc video.


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 18, 2015)

I got my order yesterday, nothing was missing. They sent me tracking info the morning after I ordered.

  Milk Shake is a really bright nude in my opinion, but it's not too light or chalky looking at all. Haven't tried Pure Hollywood yet. So far I'm undecided on these. Milk Shake started to look cracked just after a couple of hours without eating or drinking. Reapplying too often makes it even worse though. Anyone else having this issue?

  In love with the concealer and the contour kit though!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 18, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I got my order yesterday, nothing was missing. They sent me tracking info the morning after I ordered.  Milk Shake is a really bright nude in my opinion, but it's not too light or chalky looking at all. Haven't tried Pure Hollywood yet. So far I'm undecided on these. Milk Shake started to look cracked just after a couple of hours without eating or drinking. Reapplying too often makes it even worse though. Anyone else having this issue?  In love with the concealer and the contour kit though!


  You need to use lip balm over Milk Shake.


----------



## makesmesmile (Jan 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You need to use lip balm over Milk Shake.


Thank you, I'm going to try that out. Unfortunately I even had trouble putting liner on top of it.


  Swatches, by the way. Pure Hollywood on the left, Milk Shake on the right.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 18, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Thank you, I'm going to try that out. Unfortunately I even had trouble putting liner on top of it.   Swatches, by the way. Pure Hollywood on the left, Milk Shake on the right.


  With liquid lipsticks, i definitely suggest lining first, then applying the product. These dry down so much that liner really drags if applied on top.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 19, 2015)

Updated thoughts:

  Bloodline is still pretty amazing. It stayed put alllllll day and looked just as vibrant and beautiful after an 8 hour shift at work as it did when I first walked in. Win.

  Baby Pink, however... I'm debating sending it back. I'll probably try to work with it another day or two, but it really does look _*very*_ chalky on me, so much so that I couldn't stand looking at myself in the mirror. Once I applied an extra layer of lip balm on top and wiped some of the color off, the stain it left behind was much better. It wasn't as vibrant as it originally was (did I mention Baby Pink is very vibrant and even a bit coral? Looks similar to Betty Bright on me.), but at least it was not as chalky looking. Still, not sure if it's worth keeping.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 19, 2015)

I want all of these. Must wait til pay day. :sweat:


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 19, 2015)

Their line at IMATS was insane! On Sunday, they had to close a couple hours early. Norvina told us they ran over an hour on Saturday and the IMATS folks were pissed off and didn't want that to happen again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you get anything from them?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you get anything from them?


  I picked up Vintage and the eyebrow gel on Saturday. I was going to go back to the booth Sunday to pick up an eye shadow for a CP when the line thinned out later in the day but they were shut down by then, so I never made it back there.


----------



## nt234 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tried Lovely yesterday and it's a disaster on me with no liner on - looks like I got in a fight with a highlighter marker while studying. I had to tone it way down with Burgundy liner. I'm going to see what effect Whirl has on it today. :shock:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone have recommendations for her full size e/s colors? I think I'm going to get an eight well... to start :haha:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 20, 2015)

The reat of my order came today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  American Doll, a reswatch of Bloodline for comparison, Heathers, Pure Hollywood, Vintage


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> The reat of my order came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eyelove:


----------



## LiliV (Jan 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> The reat of my order came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really need to order Vintage ugh it's such a me shade! Looks gorgeous


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 20, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I really need to order Vintage ugh it's such a me shade! Looks gorgeous


  Its pretty amazing!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2015)

I ordered Electric Coral today from Macy's I had a gift card, so why not? I believe it's on backorder, but I'm not in a rush. I need to see if I actually like the formula before I buy more.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered Electric Coral today from Macy's I had a gift card, so why not? I believe it's on backorder, but I'm not in a rush. I need to see if I actually like the formula before I buy more.


  That one is on my list as well. They're so cushiony on the lips. Definitely the best formula on there as far as being non-drying on the lips.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 21, 2015)

im on the fence with sad girl. anyone have problems with it? it didn't set on me and then when i press my lips together it kind of comes off and gets patchy.. and it gets clumpy looking even though i exfoliated


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> im on the fence with sad girl. anyone have problems with it? it didn't set on me and then when i press my lips together it kind of comes off and gets patchy.. and it gets clumpy looking even though i exfoliated


  You're not supposed to press your lips together when applying liquid lipsticks, especially metallics. That's why it gets patchy. I posted application tips in this thread to help with better wear of these.


----------



## ashley8119 (Jan 21, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> im on the fence with sad girl. anyone have problems with it? it didn't set on me and then when i press my lips together it kind of comes off and gets patchy.. and it gets clumpy looking even though i exfoliated


  I agree with Erin. In my experience with "Sad Girl", I find it works best for me to wipe off excess on the inner side of the opening then put on a thin layer. Then before it dries, I add more color to achieve the color I want. I love "Sad Girl" with Nightmoth liner. I just ordered a few more today (Vintage and Heathers).


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 22, 2015)

so user error on my part. i was putting on too much which caused it to get clumpy and patchy. a thin layer is all it needs.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 22, 2015)

ashley8119 said:


> I agree with Erin. In my experience with "Sad Girl", I find it works best for me to wipe off excess on the inner side of the opening then put on a thin layer. Then before it dries, I add more color to achieve the color I want. I love "Sad Girl" with Nightmoth liner. I just ordered a few more today (Vintage and Heathers).


  yup. it's really unconventional but very pretty. and vintage it AMAZING!! i have heathers but only wore it for like a minute, but it's also a good one!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm wearing Pure Hollywood today and I have to say it's becoming a favorite. I was never much of a nude wearer but I really love this one, especially when I play with different liners underneath


----------



## PolaBerry (Jan 22, 2015)

So they sent my package twice. I had received my complete order or Saturday and came home to find another package last night. Same order


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> So they sent my package twice. I had received my complete order or Saturday and came home to find another package last night. Same order


  I'm wondering about that because i got a second shipping notice for my entire order the other day :hmmm:  Just as long as they didn't charge you twice!


----------



## jenise (Jan 22, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> So they sent my package twice. I had received my complete order or Saturday and came home to find another package last night. Same order


 Lucky! Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> So they sent my package twice. I had received my complete order or Saturday and came home to find another package last night. Same order


That's awesome lol


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 22, 2015)

I have so many of these on my list to get. I'm not sure where to begin!

  I'm thinking I want:
  Pure Hollywood
  Vintage
  Retro Coral
  Electric Coral
  Spicy
  Carina
  Sweet Talker
  Heathers
  Bloodline
  American Doll

I actually want one of all of them except for Potion.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 22, 2015)

Do you ladies know if and when they'll be available at Sephora?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Do you ladies know if and when they'll be available at Sephora?


  The lipsticks? They won't be.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 22, 2015)

That sucks!

  Thank you Erine


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

They are at Macy's though.


----------



## prettyWYV (Jan 22, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> And here is a horrible picture of me in Lovely. I definitely have to try it with Cranberry liner and see if that helps give it a deeper tone because I don't like how light Lovely looks on its own.


So glad you swatched Lovely next to Nouvelle Vogue, because I didn't back NV up and I'm obsessed with the color. That too needs a liner, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2015)

prettyWYV said:


> So glad you swatched Lovely next to Nouvelle Vogue, because I didn't back NV up and I'm obsessed with the color. That too needs a liner, but it's gorgeous.


  You can still get Nouvelle Vogue on Nordstrom's website.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Jan 22, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> So they sent my package twice. I had received my complete order or Saturday and came home to find another package last night. Same order


  ha well that's pretty awesome


----------



## Davuu (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey! I'm new here and I'm from the UK. I've been watching the ABH website for the single shadows and they're always out of stock.   I'm too impatient - does anyone know when they plan to restock or if there's another website that I can order them from?


----------



## KiraAR (Jan 25, 2015)

What lipliner are you all using with Heathers? I haven't found a good match in my current stash.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

Davuu said:


> I'm too impatient - does anyone know when they plan to restock or if there's another website that I can order them from?


  As far as I know, you can only get the single shadows off the ABH website.
  However, they do their best to re stock. When though, I do not know.
  Hopefully soon, if you have IG, Twitter, FB and any other social media apps/sites, you can follow ABH.
  Also keep checking back here, the members are always doing their best to update the threads with current information. 

  Oh and Welcome to specktra


----------



## BabyNurse (Jan 26, 2015)

KiraAR said:


> What lipliner are you all using with Heathers? I haven't found a good match in my current stash.


  Have you tried MAC Nightmoth?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so torn about ordering sad girl. In some photos it looks really nice, and others I really don't like how it looks. I like dark colors, like I have OCC Black Metal Dahlia and like it. But I ordered heathers and really disliked it. It reminded me of KVD Vampira. Too dark and kinda pulled brown on me. Sad Girl looks like it has more dimension. I'm MUFE 110 (aka lightest and pinkest shade) I'm not sure what my mac color would be. Their foundation is generally slightly too dark for me.   But yeah not sure what to do!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm 99% sure this snow storm is going to prevent my package from going out on time to reach ABH for a return if I take it in today. Should I just try to CB them? 3 out of the 4 were only hand swatched.   Ugh. :sigh:


----------



## KiraAR (Jan 26, 2015)

BabyNurse said:


> Have you tried MAC Nightmoth?


  Nope! Shockingly, I don't have that one in my stash. Darn, an excuse to buy a new lipliner. Thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh.


  call and se if they go by shipment date or date they receive it. Explain to them you think the storm is going to cause a delay.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh.


  which ones are u returning?

  I think u can CB them if u wanted, why not!

  edit: also my package that has my diva ring light is delayed and I am so pissed but what can I do lol :/


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> which ones are u returning?  I think u can CB them if u wanted, why not!  edit: also my package that has my diva ring light is delayed and I am so pissed but what can I do lol :/


 Spicy, Sweet Talker, and Lovely. I lip swatched Pure Hollywood, so I'll probably try to work with it since I know I wouldn't want to buy a liquid lippy someone had put on their lips.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 28, 2015)

I actually want all of the liquid lipsticks. Ugh I need to win the lottery.


----------



## Davuu (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> As far as I know, you can only get the single shadows off the ABH website.
> However, they do their best to re stock. When though, I do not know.
> Hopefully soon, if you have IG, Twitter, FB and any other social media apps/sites, you can follow ABH.
> Also keep checking back here, the members are always doing their best to update the threads with current information.
> ...


  Thank youu! 

I gave in and decided to place an order now and another when they restock (if they ever do) I'm so impatient. 


I'm new to this, but I can put up pictures and swatches when they get here, if that will help anyone. I know they have swatches online, especially for the shadows that were originally in palettes, but I couldn't find swatches for some.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Davuu said:


> Thank youu!    I gave in and decided to place an order now and another when they restock (if they ever do) I'm so impatient.     I'm new to this, but I can put up pictures and swatches when they get here, if that will help anyone. I know they have swatches online, especially for the shadows that were originally in palettes, but I couldn't find swatches for some.


Yes please post swatches   I'm glad you ordered..we are all excited to see makeup hauls. Enjoy your ABH haul ompom:


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 29, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Do you ladies know if and when they'll be available at Sephora?





erine1881 said:


> The lipsticks? They won't be.


 I've heard it'll be available at Sephora in 2016? Could totally be wrong though lol!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2015)

lipstickaholic said:


> I've heard it'll be available at Sephora in 2016? Could totally be wrong though lol!


  She did confirm that they won't be this year, whatever she means by that. Only on her site, macys.com and macys impulse stores for now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel like I ordered Electric Coral from Macy's years ago. I see it's been delivered to my box & I'm going to pick it up in a few hours. Finally!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 31, 2015)

Ha! I just got a shipment email for the lipsticks I've already had for 2 weeks. Smh


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 31, 2015)

miss0annette said:


> Ha! I just got a shipment email for the lipsticks I've already had for 2 weeks. Smh


  Same email i got a week ago wednesday. No second shipment as of yet, but we shall see!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 31, 2015)

Ha, I just got a shipment email, too. And I've received my items weeks ago. I had ordered on release day. Interesting.


----------



## Davuu (Feb 6, 2015)

Package arrived yesterday!! I ordered a few metallic/shimmer shades and just one ultra matte, the purple one, I believe it's called violet? It does NOT swatch well. Not pigmented enough, it feels quite smooth - in fact so smooth that it might blend to just a dark grey-ish patch (I tried to swatch it a couple of times). I have quite a few makeup geek shadows and I want to say that they're slightly - grittier (lack of better word), but I think that makes them blend and hold on the eye a bit better. I haven't used violet in a look yet - but I'll try it out. I was reserving a few shades for my second order and those had way more mattes, like orange soda, deep plum, beauty mark and a few others. Can anyone who's used them let me know if it's worth it and may be how they compare?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 6, 2015)

Davuu said:


> Package arrived yesterday!! I ordered a few metallic/shimmer shades and just one ultra matte, the purple one, I believe it's called violet? It does NOT swatch well. Not pigmented enough, it feels quite smooth - in fact so smooth that it might blend to just a dark grey-ish patch (I tried to swatch it a couple of times). I have quite a few makeup geek shadows and I want to say that they're slightly - grittier (lack of better word), but I think that makes them blend and hold on the eye a bit better. I haven't used violet in a look yet - but I'll try it out. I was reserving a few shades for my second order and those had way more mattes, like orange soda, deep plum, beauty mark and a few others. Can anyone who's used them let me know if it's worth it and may be how they compare?


  I love all her shadows, and i have no issues with the mattes. I have all of those that you listed, including violet, and have no problems with them at all.


----------



## Davuu (Feb 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I love all her shadows, and i have no issues with the mattes. I have all of those that you listed, including violet, and have no problems with them at all.


  May be I just need to work with violet in a look to be able to to tell better. Thanks Erine!


----------



## gabzillaa (Feb 6, 2015)

Heathers is drying up my lips so bad today, maybe because it's such a cold day in NY

  this is how my lips must feel:


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 10, 2015)

Omg I'm out of control! Just ordered 7 more lipsticks today on top of the 7 I already have :/  Ugh and I still want the rest of these babies but I think I'll wait for when they come out in Macy's store


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 10, 2015)

Omg


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg


  Sadly, her cream contours are just as orange as her powder ones.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Sadly, her cream contours are just as orange as her powder ones.


  I was going to say, those are too orange-y toned.   I wonder if she'll be coming out with blushes? Seems like the logical next step.


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Sadly, her cream contours are just as orange as her powder ones.


 Yes... What the heck ... How's that going to work?! Very bizarre that a brand with great vision in other areas totally misses the mark w contour products.   Maybe I'm just basic but I don't understand why companies are all putting out kits instead of duos... Even if you feel you will need darker contour in summertime you'll never need 3 contour shades... Unless you're going for very dramatic? I just feel like the majority of people are buying these 6 pan contour kits and only using 33%. Makes me scratch my head


----------



## jenise (Feb 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg


 Can't wait!!  idk which one to get tho lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Yes... What the heck ... How's that going to work?! Very bizarre that a brand with great vision in other areas totally misses the mark w contour products.   Maybe I'm just basic but I don't understand why companies are all putting out kits instead of duos... Even if you feel you will need darker contour in summertime you'll never need 3 contour shades... Unless you're going for very dramatic? I just feel like the majority of people are buying these 6 pan contour kits and only using 33%. Makes me scratch my head


  You're not basic at all! And sadly all these people are eating it up, and clearly they don't grasp the concept of contouring either, otherwise they'd understand that these colours won't contour. You're gonna be left with an orange stripe down your cheek (no matter how blended it is) and no carved out cheekbone whatsoever. Orange doesn't produce a shadow, no matter how hard ya try!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You're not basic at all! And sadly all these people are eating it up, and clearly they don't grasp the concept of contouring either, otherwise they'd understand that these colours won't contour. You're gonna be left with an orange stripe down your cheek (no matter how blended it is) and no carved out cheekbone whatsoever. Orange doesn't produce a shadow, no matter how hard ya try!


They'd need to be more grey toned, right? To create the shadow effect?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They'd need to be more grey toned, right? To create the shadow effect?


  Yup. All shadows (which is what contouring is, creating shadows that aren't really there) are grey in colour, cool grey. They aren't orange, which is why using warm colours like bronzers to contour don't work. You just look like a mess with your bronzer in the wrong spots in your face. Bronzers beling on the high plains of your face, not the hollows. Here's a pic from Jordan Liberty's YT tutorial of what contouring with a bronzer (or foundation or concealer cuz those aren't grey either) vs contouring with an actual contour looks like.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. All shadows (which is what contouring is, creating shadows that aren't really there) are grey in colour, cool grey. They aren't orange, which is why using warm colours like bronzers to contour don't work. You just look like a mess with your bronzer in the wrong spots in your face. Bronzers beling on the high plains of your face, not the hollows. Here's a pic from Jordan Liberty's YT tutorial of what contouring with a bronzer (or foundation or concealer cuz those aren't grey either) vs contouring with an actual contour looks like.


Definitely looks better with the grey toned contour!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely looks better with the grey toned contour!


  Right!?  Sadly all these companies keep spittin out war contour palettes, and everyone is gonna be walking around lookin like the first pic


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Right!?  Sadly all these companies keep spittin out war contour palettes, and everyone is gonna be walking around lookin like the first pic


No thank you! The only orange I want on my face is my Modern Mandarin blush! Or an orange eyeshadow. :haha:


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I think using the bronzer does the reverse and makes your face look more round as opposed to chiselled.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Such a great comparison, thank you! What cool/gray contour shades would you recommend for fair skin, then?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Such a great comparison, thank you! What cool/gray contour shades would you recommend for fair skin, then?


  MAC Sculpt Powder is a great contour powder that doesn't lean too cool or too grey. It matches me perfectly and I'm an NC20.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Such a great comparison, thank you! What cool/gray contour shades would you recommend for fair skin, then?
> I know I'm not Erine but I love Sculpt and Kevyn Aucoin's sculpting powder.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *erine1881*
> ...


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I know I'm not Erine but I love Sculpt and Kevyn Aucoin's sculpting powder.  :agree:


  Kevin's are nice as well! I haven't used them personally, but his have the perfect cool undertone to them too. But ABH, KVD, and all these other sets that are out there are out there are just too warm to contour. But they make great bronzers!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Kevin's are nice as well! I haven't used them personally, but his have the perfect cool undertone to them too. But ABH, KVD, and all these other sets that are out there are out there are just too warm to contour. But they make great bronzers!


  Thanks, both of you! I will definitely check them out.  I saw that Sculpt only come in a pan online. Is there a way to get a compact for it so it's travel friendly? I'm not really a mac user so I don't have a z palette or anything of the sort I could stick it in.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks, both of you! I will definitely check them out.  I saw that Sculpt only come in a pan online. Is there a way to get a compact for it so it's travel friendly? I'm not really a mac user so I don't have a z palette or anything of the sort I could stick it in.


  Unfortunately it only comes in pan form.


----------



## nt234 (Feb 12, 2015)

I exchanged my Lovely (which looked horrible on me) for Carina and it still looks like a highlighter exploded on my lips. I feel bad making another exchange, but if I don't get Sad Girl this time (which I originally asked for and said Carina would be fine if SG was out of stock), I just want my money back. I'm so disappointed in the ABH liquid lipsticks - I'm not really impressed by the formula. I might just exchange for one of the single eyeshadows on my list.


----------



## Tashaboo (Feb 13, 2015)

Awww shucks!!!! I just ordered potion and persimmons!! Does anyone have a swatch of lime crime wicked, abh vamp and abh heather?? I am trying to decide if i want to purchase those but not if they are similar to lime crimes wicked.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 13, 2015)

i got one of the new refills (mink) if anyone is curious about how it stacks up. it is similar to fawn, but a little darker and a little cooler (you might be able to see in the slightly sheered out portion of my swatch). i didn't get ash brown, but it looks similar too from the swatches norvina provided (which were zero help for me, so, yanno...)
  i customized the palette for exactly the reason you guys are saying. most of the shades are ORANGE and i am also too pale for any sorts of yellow correcting powders like banana and had no use for it, so what i ended up with was the 3 highlighters, those two contours, and java, which is much different than i anticipated (sooo warrrmmm). i will probably swap java out for vanilla, which abh is sending me, or ash brown if i eventually purchase that one.

  the highlighters are subtle, except for 10k, which is straight up gold. 10k appears very dark in pan, but is much sheerer than i expected. i actually received it by mistake (i ordered vanilla, but i am not sure if itll be too dark for me so ???), but ended up liking it a lot. the they are really pretty and nice for when i am working (i wear more subtle makeup) or visiting my mom (she hates any lipstick that isnt sheer on me and also hates winged liner... so basically hates me i guess?)
  (also please note that i am very very fair. my foundation atm is 2 parts mac face + body white and 1 part matchmaster in the lightest shade.)

  the pans ended up being $6 a piece with the 10% discount, so i figured it was worth it. i want every highlighter that exists, and 2 out of the 3 contours work nicely.




  some girl swatched a bunch of these vs well known other colors, so if you were curious how sculpt looks next to these, sculpt is #2 and java is #4, and fawn is #5. #6 (havana) is in the preassembled palette






  edit- forgot to add the best part of this. EVERY PAN SHIPPED SEPARATELY. i got 6 packages to my house with one refill each.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 14, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Yes... What the heck ... How's that going to work?! Very bizarre that a brand with great vision in other areas totally misses the mark w contour products.   Maybe I'm just basic but I don't understand why companies are all putting out kits instead of duos... Even if you feel you will need darker contour in summertime you'll never need 3 contour shades... Unless you're going for very dramatic? I just feel like the majority of people are buying these 6 pan contour kits and only using 33%. Makes me scratch my head


  Since Instagram everybody is an MUA and needs everything "for their "kit" LOL. And if you're basic I shouldn't even be on here because I never, EVER contour. I'm pretty makeup confident but I've never had a trained MUA teach me how to properly contour so I stay in my lane. Not just sweep a bunch of Orange powder under my blush. To each his own, but lawd the palettes are out of control.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 14, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> I actually want all of the liquid lipsticks. Ugh I need to win the lottery.


  :true:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2015)

Man.. I was wearing vintage today.. by the time I got to class it was crumbling in little pieces. Ew... gosh 
  I had to scrub it off, it looked so bad ;/ it's the first time I wear it out :/


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 14, 2015)

great swatches, thanks! 

  I think  I'm good with contour products, I have Chanel Notorious


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 15, 2015)

Kinda mad the in-store release for the shadows and stuff was pushed back. I went to my local Impulse and saw the "COMING SOON" sign and asked the girl "when?!", and she said it's been pushed back to March 15th. C'MONNNNN!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 16, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> i got one of the new refills (mink) if anyone is curious about how it stacks up. it is similar to fawn, but a little darker and a little cooler (you might be able to see in the slightly sheered out portion of my swatch). i didn't get ash brown, but it looks similar too from the swatches norvina provided (which were zero help for me, so, yanno...) i customized the palette for exactly the reason you guys are saying. most of the shades are ORANGE and i am also too pale for any sorts of yellow correcting powders like banana and had no use for it, so what i ended up with was the 3 highlighters, those two contours, and java, which is much different than i anticipated (sooo warrrmmm). i will probably swap java out for vanilla, which abh is sending me, or ash brown if i eventually purchase that one.  the highlighters are subtle, except for 10k, which is straight up gold. 10k appears very dark in pan, but is much sheerer than i expected. i actually received it by mistake (i ordered vanilla, but i am not sure if itll be too dark for me so ???), but ended up liking it a lot. the they are really pretty and nice for when i am working (i wear more subtle makeup) or visiting my mom (she hates any lipstick that isnt sheer on me and also hates winged liner... so basically hates me i guess?) (also please note that i am very very fair. my foundation atm is 2 parts mac face + body white and 1 part matchmaster in the lightest shade.)  the pans ended up being $6 a piece with the 10% discount, so i figured it was worth it. i want every highlighter that exists, and 2 out of the 3 contours work nicely.
> 
> some girl swatched a bunch of these vs well known other colors, so if you were curious how sculpt looks next to these, sculpt is #2 and java is #4, and fawn is #5. #6 (havana) is in the preassembled palette
> 
> edit- forgot to add the best part of this. EVERY PAN SHIPPED SEPARATELY. i got 6 packages to my house with one refill each. :shock:


  Fawn looks like the perfect contour color. Its much cooler than her other shades.


----------



## jenise (Feb 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Fawn looks like the perfect contour color. Its much cooler than her other shades.


 Fawn is my favorite from her  works so well to contour


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Fawn is my favorite from her  works so well to contour


Agreed. Most of the colors in the Kit aren't quite right for contour but Fawn isn't Orange at all. Works very well as a contour color


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2015)

Fawn looks okay, but not the others.  





Sandy072 said:


> Maybe I'm just basic but I don't understand why companies are all putting out kits instead of duos... Even if you feel you will need darker contour in summertime you'll never need 3 contour shades... Unless you're going for very dramatic? I just feel like the majority of people are buying these 6 pan contour kits and only using 33%. Makes me scratch my head


  The only people who need kits like those are working makeup artists. Your average makeup user who wants to do contouring only needs one shade: whichever one is best for their skintone.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 20, 2015)

I just got Sad Girl and Potion liquid lipsticks. LOVE the colors but they are so difficult to apply! It's probably because I got such dark colors, but I definitely have to get in there super precisely with a lip brush because the doe foot applicator is doing me no favors lol


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/12/anastasia-beverly-hills-metallic-luster-liner-review-swatches.html


----------



## thebloomroom (Feb 22, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Maybe I'm just basic but I don't understand why companies are all putting out kits instead of duos... Even if you feel you will need darker contour in summertime you'll never need 3 contour shades... Unless you're going for very dramatic? I just feel like the majority of people are buying these 6 pan contour kits and only using 33%. Makes me scratch my head


  I agree! I think it was Erin in here who made me realize TF would i need 6 shades for? plus, this was back when ABH had one contour kit and half of the shades wouldnt even have matched my skintone.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Feb 23, 2015)

Liquid Lips Review and Try-On by Makeup Game on Point (WOC)  http://youtu.be/BJ28zcli00E


----------



## pinkmint (Mar 3, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> I agree! I think it was Erin in here who made me realize TF would i need 6 shades for? plus, this was back when ABH had one contour kit and half of the shades wouldnt even have matched my skintone.


  Weeelll.... I can see myself needing 6 shades. On any given day I may use a face powder, a yellow setting powder for under the eyes, a contour powder, a bronzer, and a highlighter. That's 5 shades already. If I wanted to customize my bronzer/contour on any given day, I could mix a warmer and a cooler shade together. So honestly most makeup-obsessed people have the components of these kits anyway, but it's not seen as excessive or MUA exclusive. Really these palettes are nice for women without a ton of makeup, because they don't have to go out and purchase 5-6 different products to achieve the same effect :3

  I'm stalking the ABH website trying to get a cream kit but I think it's broken >_< Or already sold out after 17 minutes. Guess I'll wait for cooler-toned shades to come out!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 3, 2015)

I finally wore lovely the other day.  Love the Color!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 3, 2015)

honey on boost said:


>


  Beautiful!! I love it on you! And your glasses are super cute!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2015)

honey on boost said:


>


  I love this on u!!!
  I originally didn't get this color but now I am regretting it!
Beautiful!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love this on u!!!
> I originally didn't get this color but now I am regretting it!
> Beautiful!


  ty!! I love the color but it's a bit drying for my taste.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 3, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I finally wore lovely the other day.  Love the Color!


Gorgeous


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> ty!! I love the color but it's a bit drying for my taste.


  Vintage kinda peeled off.. in little balls of color? 
  I wasn't sure if it was the cold, so I'm gonna wear until the temperature gets a little better. Perhaps my lips were just hella dry... I wouldn't be surprised lol.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Mar 3, 2015)

An in depth review of the liquid lipsticks. It's pretty long but extremely helpful..esp for WOC.   [VIDEO]http://youtu.be/O6ekn0S8kDI[/VIDEO]


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 3, 2015)

honey on boost said:


>


  gorgeous


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 3, 2015)

are they ever going to release bambi??


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> are they ever going to release bambi??


  Who knows! I'm still waiting on her to restock the titanium finish shadows, which she hasn't donw since they sold out after the initial launch.


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Who knows! I'm still waiting on her to restock the titanium finish shadows, which she hasn't donw since they sold out after the initial launch.


Me too!!! I used to check everyday but I have given up I only have one


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 3, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I finally wore lovely the other day.  Love the Color!


   Pretty


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> are they ever going to release bambi??


  She just posted about it on IG.


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> She just posted about it on IG.


UGHHHHHHHH!!! I just ordered stuff today and I don't want to pay for shipping


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> Me too!!! I used to check everyday but I have given up I only have one


  Me too! One lonely titanium chillin in a palette full of mattes, waiting to hang with more titaniums


----------



## LiliV (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't wait to grab Bambi tomorrow! I'm going to try really hard to get that and only that lol I still want other colors too, hoping nothing else jumps in my cart


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 4, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


>


  Pardon my drool but this color is gorgeous! I'm excited for it!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 4, 2015)

^ Me too! I think I may add this to my collection. So far I have Pure Hollywood and Lovely. I have my eye on Vintage, Milkshake and now Bambi.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 4, 2015)

I gave up trying to order Bambi. I couldn't check out and my patience is running low.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 4, 2015)

Just ordered Bambi and Vintage! I've had my eye on Vintage for so long lol


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 4, 2015)

I know it will be oos forever but I want to see swatches of bambi first. I can never pull off those shades. I look crazy, and I usually wear anything and don't care if it looks nice or not lol


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 4, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> gorgeous
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Mayanas*
> ...


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 4, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Just ordered Bambi and Vintage! I've had my eye on Vintage for so long lol


  We're twinsies! I just ordered the same two!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 4, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> We're twinsies! I just ordered the same two! :cheer:


  Yay! I can't wait to get them, Bambi will be perfect for Spring


----------



## stormborn (Mar 4, 2015)

Does anyone else think it looks really close to KVD Armageddon?


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 4, 2015)

stuck between Neon Coral and Retro Coral

  my fav lipsticks are Mac Flamingo & Mac Betty Bright and I want something similar 

  HELP?!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 4, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Does anyone else think it looks really close to KVD Armageddon?


Yeah it does. Really interested to see them swatched side by side!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yayyyy finally my deep cream contour kit came today. I was up one night late and noticed they finally put deep on the site. It didn't last long but when I saw it I had to get it since she was taking forever to put it back on the site. I got her #3 brush as well to give me free shipping


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Can't wait to hear what you think about it!


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 5, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


I was curious about it, ended up getting one for myself in Medium. I don't think I will use the contour shades(not sure yet haven't tried them)
  but just from swatches so far, I can tell I am going to love the highlight colors and the first "contour color"(which is close to my skin color). 
  Cant wait to use it.


----------



## pinkmint (Mar 6, 2015)

I got it in Light! Honestly the second I opened it I knew the highlight shades would be too dark to actually highlight on me :/ Banana could work as a highlight but it would be subtle. I've never considered myself "fair," so I thought Light would work >_< The highlight shades could still work as color correctors for me because they have obvious yellow/peach/pink tones  I think I could even use Nude mixed with a lighter shade as an orange corrector.

  Watch Fair come out and have a cool contour color so that all the people who bought Light want another one :<


----------



## LiliV (Mar 6, 2015)

My Vintage and Bambi are here! I love their shipping, I wish every company was this fast!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bambi swatch


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 6, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My Vintage and Bambi are here! I love their shipping, I wish every company was this fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lately the shipping has been so good! It looks so pretty!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 6, 2015)

My Vintage and Bambi should be arriving today or tomorrow via USPS. They definitely shipped out the orders very quickly this time!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


Please let us know how you like it if possible! I purchased this kit in deep as well from the Anastasia Beverly Hills website today. This will be my first contouring product so I'm hoping that it works as well as what many have reviewed. BTW, what brush or brushes would any of you recommend to use with this product? Also, for those of you ordering from the website for the first time, use code WELCOME10 for 10% off of your purchase!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 6, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Please let us know how you like it if possible! I purchased this kit in deep as well from the Anastasia Beverly Hills website today. This will be my first contouring product so I'm hoping that it works as well as what many have reviewed. BTW, what brush or brushes would any of you recommend to use with this product? Also, for those of you ordering from the website for the first time, use code WELCOME10 for 10% off of your purchase!


  I am going to use the angled brush I have from sigma.  It was from their precision collection 4 pack.  Post pics when you use it.


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 6, 2015)

I am really amazed by the cream contour kit. I used it today for the first time and really life it.  I hated the original powder contour kit.  Only use the highlighters. The contour is muddy on me.  Anyway I suggest warming up the product, people on YouTube are using beauty oils because the texture is a bit dry compared to concealer. However I think warming them up with your hand/fingers works just fine.  I got the medium kit and the highlight colors blend so well! Even better than the powder.  I even like the contour colors..they blend amazing! However it gives more of a bronzed look than a natural looking contour, when I put too much. If I put very little and blend well it works as a good contour.  I'm happy I got it


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 6, 2015)

When they release this in Fair I will probably pick it up. I've been impressed with the contouring looks people have created with this palette in the YouTube videos


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am going to use the angled brush I have from sigma.  It was from their precision collection 4 pack.  Post pics when you use it.


Thank you for your suggestion. I don't have any angled brushes so I'll probably pick one up sometime within the next week. I ended up purchasing a second kit for my mother's birthday since she got so excited when I showed her makeupD0ll's review and tutorial of the product, so I hope we'll both like it. If anyone is interested, I have posted it below:


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 6, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I don't have any angled brushes so I'll probably pick one up sometime within the next week. I ended up purchasing a second kit for my mother's birthday since she got so excited when I showed her makeupD0ll's review and tutorial of the product, so I hope we'll both like it. If anyone is interested, I have posted it below:


  Yassss I love her she is the one who made me go and forsure get it


----------



## Addict4MAC (Mar 6, 2015)

Purchased Pure Hollywood and Lovely. I can't wait to get them.   :cheer:


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yassss I love her she is the one who made me go and forsure get it


Me too! I was on the fence about whether to get it or not but as soon as I finished watching the video, I bought it, lol.


----------



## nt234 (Mar 7, 2015)

Finally got my liquid lipstick in Sad Girl (after exchanging Lovely for Carina and Carina for SG). I like it, but it's honestly not worth the waking up for the 3 am EST launch only to exchange it twice after the first two looked a mess. I don't think I'll be attempting to buy any of the light colors, and I'm done with buying dark lipsticks after this month. My hopes were so high after watching Norvina's video but there's no way I'm buying any more without being able to swatch in stores (which won't be until next year, right?)  I plan to get the cream contour kit though!


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 8, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Finally got my liquid lipstick in Sad Girl (after exchanging Lovely for Carina and Carina for SG). I like it, but it's honestly not worth the waking up for the 3 am EST launch only to exchange it twice after the first two looked a mess. I don't think I'll be attempting to buy any of the light colors, and I'm done with buying dark lipsticks after this month. My hopes were so high after watching Norvina's video but there's no way I'm buying any more without being able to swatch in stores (which won't be until next year, right?)  I plan to get the cream contour kit though!


  I'm also waiting till they are I'm store to swatch for myself. And i think the launch is this month at macys I read somewhere the 15th. Not sure tho.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 8, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I'm also waiting till they are I'm store to swatch for myself. And i think the launch is this month at macys I read somewhere the 15th. Not sure tho.


  Really!? I'll be partially sad if they launch the 15th. I have a 7 hour drive that day, to go back to school. We don't really have a Macys. I mean, we do, but it's SO run down and sad. They don't have any cosmetic counters. Seriously. The mall only has a Dillards. Maybe I can order them online and just have an easy way to return if I don't like the shades. I'm so traumatized from ordering blind last time and hating the 2 I got. lol.


----------



## voguestoxic (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey new to specktra! But I just bought the light cream contour.. I wear nars deuville or NC20 .. Anybody think that the highlighter will even work?  On another note, been four days and still no shipping confirmation


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 9, 2015)

voguestoxic said:


> On another note, been four days and still no shipping confirmation


  Welcome to Specktra! I placed two orders for the contour kit on two separate accounts and two separate email addresses 3 days ago (I created an account for myself and my mother) and we haven't received any order or shipment confirmations for either order. I checked spam to see if the messages were redirected there, but they weren't so I've just been logging into the website to check both order statuses. As of today, both statuses say they are complete so I'm assuming they were shipped so I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they can provide me with a tracking numbers as their customer service line is now closed for the day.


----------



## voguestoxic (Mar 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Welcome to Specktra! I placed two orders for the contour kit on two separate accounts and two separate email addresses 3 days ago (I created an account for myself and my mother) and we haven't received any order or shipment confirmations for either order. I checked spam to see if the messages were redirected there, but they weren't so I've just been logging into the website to check both order statuses. As of today, both statuses say they are complete so I'm assuming they were shipped so I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they can provide me with a tracking numbers as their customer service line is now closed for the day.


   Yeah I see that mine is too. What's the # for their customer service? The one on the site is out of service......


----------



## Addict4MAC (Mar 10, 2015)

My package just showed up in the mail. I never received an order confirmation email or shipping notice email.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 10, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> My package just showed up in the mail. I never received an order confirmation email or shipping notice email.


  According to their website, we are supposed to receive order and shipping confirmation emails, however, I believe there must be an issue with their system which causes the notifications to not be sent out. If I need to call them back, I will inform them that several customers are experiencing this issue so they can rectify the problem.

  EDIT: I just found out how to view the tracking number on the website. Once you've logged in, click "MY ORDERS" under the right column. If your order has shipped, there will be a "Shipments" option you can click on in the order summary or you can scroll down next to "ITEMS ORDERED" and it will say "Track your order" so you can obtain the tracking number.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> My package just showed up in the mail. I never received an order confirmation email or shipping notice email.


  This happened to me when I ordered the liquid lipsticks on launch date. LOL! They just appeared and I was like "ooooooookay...."


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

:shock:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Hmmmm....

  I wasn't really wowed at all by the liquid lips. Not sure about these, now.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmmmm....  I wasn't really wowed at all by the liquid lips. Not sure about these, now.


 I didn't like the liquid lippie formula either!! Should probably wait for some reviews before!! Also I hate Macy's shipping!! Beyond ridiculous!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I didn't like the liquid lippie formula either!! Should probably wait for some reviews before!! Also I hate Macy's shipping!! Beyond ridiculous!


  I am so jaded from my most recent macy's shipping experience, I will most likely never order from them again, sadly.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I didn't like the liquid lippie formula either!! Should probably wait for some reviews before!! Also I hate Macy's shipping!! Beyond ridiculous!


  $10 for shipping is enough of a turn off for me. It shouldn't cost that much for a tiny lipstick.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 10, 2015)

Macy's shipping is so ridiculous. For Bao Bao Wan I'll give them credit for being a lot faster than the last time I ordered but still $10 for 5 day shipping is just silly. And this is the upgraded time! A few years ago I ordered a lipstick and it took 10 days!!   I'm not really a gloss girl so I'm passing on the glosses for now


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 10, 2015)

If it wasn't for my pro discount I would pass on liquid lips, they don't last on me. But for pro price they are nice colors to have.  As for macys shipping, I remember waiting 2 weeks when I ordered stereo rose years back


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 10, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> If it wasn't for my pro discount I would pass on liquid lips, they don't last on me. But for pro price they are nice colors to have.  As for macys shipping, I remember waiting 2 weeks when I ordered stereo rose years back


I keep trying to justify the pro price I have but I've been burned by their shipping and "customer service" too many times for my liking that I just haven't bothered to place another order on anything. Such a shame too. Not very often I let my pro discount sit dormant on any brand I have it with lol


----------



## voguestoxic (Mar 10, 2015)

Man I wish shipping wasn't 20$ to canada so I could order stuff more often. I want to try those now.. The only makeup store we have that sells Anastasia where I am is sephora and they don't even have half her stuff.   Edit, meant to say the new lip glosses


----------



## vivaglam4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone know when the cream contour palettes will hit Macy's stores?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 10, 2015)

vivaglam4 said:


> Does anyone know when the cream contour palettes will hit Macy's stores?


  Her IG said the 15th


----------



## voguestoxic (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha I think that they got their email system working. I just got like 4 thanks for joining emails and 3 order updates.. Lol.   And yeah I'm pretty sure everything will be on the Macy's site by the 15th from everything I've read


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


I tried some of these out at Macy's yesterday when I went to pick up the liquid lips. They are pigmented, but I passed because the scent was way too strong for me. The colors were very nice though!


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 10, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> http://youtu.be/BJ28zcli00E


  Thanks for posting these! I just purchased Pure Hollywood and picking it up tomorrow at my local Macy's, and couldn't find too many great swatches & reviews on WOC prior to purchasing. Hoping I'll be happy with my purchase. Thanks again!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 11, 2015)

I wore Vintage today and I'm in love with the color! It's actually quite dark purple on me, on other it looks lighter but I love it! It's vampy without being black or red, it's just a gorgeous true royal purple  Here's a quick photo


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I wore Vintage today and I'm in love with the color! It's actually quite dark purple on me, on other it looks lighter but I love it! It's vampy without being black or red, it's just a gorgeous true royal purple  Wow! I just bought Pure Hollywood and Vintage is next on my list. This color is amazeballs!!  Here's a quick photo


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I wore Vintage today and I'm in love with the color! It's actually quite dark purple on me, on other it looks lighter but I love it! It's vampy without being black or red, it's just a gorgeous true royal purple  I bought Pure Hollywood today and Vintage is next on my list.  This color is amazeballs!!    Here's a quick photo


 I bought Pure Hollywood today and Vintage is next on my list. This color is amazeballs!!


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, still learning how to navigate specktra


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I wore Vintage today and I'm in love with the color! It's actually quite dark purple on me, on other it looks lighter but I love it! It's vampy without being black or red, it's just a gorgeous true royal purple  Here's a quick photo


  Very pretty Lili


----------



## LiliV (Mar 11, 2015)

mad4mattes said:


> I bought Pure Hollywood today and Vintage is next on my list. This color is amazeballs!!


  I put off Vintage for a while but I'm so glad I got it! It's such a gorgeous shade and even though it's dark I feel like it'll be good for spring    





Mayanas said:


> Very pretty Lili


  Thanks!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I wore Vintage today and I'm in love with the color! It's actually quite dark purple on me, on other it looks lighter but I love it! It's vampy without being black or red, it's just a gorgeous true royal purple  Here's a quick photo


  I love it on you omg


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I finally wore lovely the other day.  Love the Color!


who are t your glasses by?


----------



## LiliV (Mar 11, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I love it on you omg


  Thank you!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> who are t your glasses by?


  Chanel


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 12, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I tried some of these out at Macy's yesterday when I went to pick up the liquid lips. They are pigmented, but I passed because the scent was way too strong for me. The colors were very nice though!


Just curious, what do they smell like? The lipsticks don't have a smell so I was hoping these didn't either


----------



## Addict4MAC (Mar 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I called the number on the site: [COLOR=3A3B3C]1-800-310-3773. I called again today during business hours and I spoke with an associate who gave me the tracking number for one of my orders. The order is out for delivery today. As both of my orders were purchased and shipped (order status "completed") on the same day, I'm assuming both will arrive today, however, if the other one doesn't, I'll call them back for the other tracking number.[/COLOR]  According to their website, we are supposed to receive order and shipping confirmation emails, however, I believe there must be an issue with their system which causes the notifications to not be sent out. If I need to call them back, I will inform them that several customers are experiencing this issue so they can rectify the problem.  EDIT: I just found out how to view the tracking number on the website. Once you've logged in, click "MY ORDERS" under the right column. If your order has shipped, there will be a "Shipments" option you can click on in the order summary or you can scroll down next to "ITEMS ORDERED" and it will say "Track your order" so you can obtain the tracking number.


  Thank you!   





laurennnxox said:


> This happened to me when I ordered the liquid lipsticks on launch date. LOL! They just appeared and I was like "ooooooookay...."


  Me too! :haha:   





Vineetha said:


> :shock:


  Thanks for posting!   





mad4mattes said:


> Thanks for posting these! I just purchased Pure Hollywood and picking it up tomorrow at my local Macy's, and couldn't find too many great swatches & reviews on WOC prior to purchasing. Hoping I'll be happy with my purchase. Thanks again!


  You're very welcome!   





LiliV said:


> I wore Vintage today and I'm in love with the color! It's actually quite dark purple on me, on other it looks lighter but I love it! It's vampy without being black or red, it's just a gorgeous true royal purple  Here's a quick photo


  Pretty!


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Just curious, what do they smell like? The lipsticks don't have a smell so I was hoping these didn't either


These smelled like really strong honey to me.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 13, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Pretty!


  Thanks!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 13, 2015)

Aw man I'm probably not going to like that then lol. I hated the Urban Decay glosses that smelled like honey


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't mind a honey smell at all, but I'd still like to smell them and swatch them myself before I buy. I might not have the chance, though b/c I called 2 local Macy's and they gave me the runaround. I'll probably have to go to them in a couple of days. The Electric Coral lip stain I got was an absolute disaster. Tossed it right in the trash yesterday after several tries, so maybe I'll have better luck with the gloss. I might end up ordering it if I don't find it in store and that sucks because Macy's shipping is the worst.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 13, 2015)

I am skipping the glosses. I would rather have mac's glosses


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 13, 2015)

I was definitely going to ask about the smell because her last lip glosses were kinda bad... LOL
  What about the applicator? Her last ones were weird. 
  I'm looking forward to stopping by Macy's next week though to see in store.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> These smelled like really strong honey to me.


  Ewww


----------



## rebeccagrand (Mar 13, 2015)

i tried out the lip glosses yesterday at macy's, not to be an enabler, but if you're wondering, they're reeaallllllyy good. really pigmented and moisturizing feeling. and i think they smell really good. i picked up orchid and peony. i'm obsesseddddddd


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone know why their eyeshadow palettes are going so expensive right now? Is it never in stock, discontinued or... I am curious, i've wanted them for a while.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I don't have any angled brushes so I'll probably pick one up sometime within the next week. I ended up purchasing a second kit for my mother's birthday since she got so excited when I showed her makeupD0ll's review and tutorial of the product, so I hope we'll both like it. If anyone is interested, I have posted it below:


  Wow this is awesome!


----------



## miss0annette (Mar 13, 2015)

I think my Lovely LL is going in the clearance bin soon. I just don't use it and I'm not too happy about how it looks on my skin tone.


----------



## dash4 (Mar 15, 2015)

I got Bambi -- it is a Nicki Minaj pink, which looks great on her... on me? Not so much.. however, I just put a little bit on and press it into my lips - and it turns out really pretty..very toned down and wearable light pink....and still long-lasting.  That tube is going to last me ages.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also mixed it with Pure hollywood and I like the color..

  I misplaced my phone -- as soon as I find it.. I will post lip swatches!!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 15, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I got Bambi -- it is a Nicki Minaj pink, which looks great on her... on me? Not so much.. however, I just put a little bit on and press it into my lips - and it turns out really pretty..very toned down and wearable light pink....and still long-lasting.  That tube is going to last me ages..    I also mixed it with Pure hollywood and I like the color..  I misplaced my phone -- as soon as I find it.. I will post lip swatches!!


  I haven't worn my Bambi yet but I was also thinking of mixing it with PH. I use OCC Mannequin lip tar underneath PH to pink it up bc on its own on my skin it's too tan. I'm going to try it with Bambi!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 15, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I got Bambi -- it is a Nicki Minaj pink, which looks great on her... on me? Not so much.. however, I just put a little bit on and press it into my lips - and it turns out really pretty..very toned down and wearable light pink....and still long-lasting.  That tube is going to last me ages..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That combination sounds heavenly! I have Bambi and PH too, and I'm definitely trying this.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ugh my Macy's doesn't have the glosses yet. I wanted to go smell them LOL. I really want at least one to try, but I don't want to pay the damn $10 shipping. Are they crazy?? Geeze Macy's! I never realized their shipping was so much - I guess because the few times I've ordered from there, it's been over $50 so I got the free shipping. What a pain.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 16, 2015)

I went to my local Macy's this morning and they weren't there. I doubt they'll get them. I want to see more swatches before I deal with Macy's shipping. Not only is the price ridiculous, but the wait time. I might end up waiting until they launch on Anastasia's site.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

I finally got around to wearing Carina today. I've had it since the original launch and just never wore it, I'm not big on pinks (I don't dislike them I just don't tend to wear them often) I really like this shade! It actually reminds me of Burmese Kiss from BBW but pink since Burmese Kiss is very red orange on me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I finally got around to wearing Carina today. I've had it since the original launch and just never wore it, I'm not big on pinks (I don't dislike them I just don't tend to wear them often) I really like this shade! It actually reminds me of Burmese Kiss from BBW but pink since Burmese Kiss is very red orange on me


Love this color on you!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love this color on you!


  Thank you!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 16, 2015)

I presaled mine at Macy's last week and picked them up today. I got Pure Hollywood and Lovely.  For some reason, the display was empty even though they were released today.  I tried the glosses and they didn't have a strong odor.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I finally got around to wearing Carina today. I've had it since the original launch and just never wore it, I'm not big on pinks (I don't dislike them I just don't tend to wear them often) I really like this shade! It actually reminds me of Burmese Kiss from BBW but pink since Burmese Kiss is very red orange on me


  As always pretty.


----------



## nt234 (Mar 16, 2015)

I checked with Macy's about a month ago to see if the lip products would be in stores anytime soon, and the lady told me 2016...what even. lol.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> As always pretty.


  Thanks!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 16, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I checked with Macy's about a month ago to see if the lip products would be in stores anytime soon, and the lady told me 2016...what even. lol.


  2016...


----------



## dash4 (Mar 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> That combination sounds heavenly! I have Bambi and PH too, and I'm definitely trying this.


  It looks really good!! hope it worked for you.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I'm trying out Bambi today, and I'm pretty sure NASA can see me from space  im not sure how much I'll actually wear this 100% on its own, I'll most likely tone or down w another shade lol might be ok on its own for going out though like if I'm somewhere w dim lighting. I do have to say this one took longer than my others to dry down and I had some trouble getting it totally even with no spots showing through


----------



## mac-obsessed (Mar 18, 2015)

It looks really pink ;/ I was expecting a lilac. Do you like it?


----------



## LiliV (Mar 18, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> It looks really pink ;/ I was expecting a lilac. Do you like it?


  I thought it was more lilac too but on me it's definitely straight up bubblegum pink. It's actually really grown on me since yesterday! I've gotten so many compliments from my friends and my mom (my mom usually hates all my lip colors I was shocked!) and I even got a text from my ex saying "Where was this color 2 years ago?"  it's a crazy shade but everyone seems to love it! My best friend is even ordering one lol but this is totally her type of color she lives for super light shades


----------



## mac-obsessed (Mar 18, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I thought it was more lilac too but on me it's definitely straight up bubblegum pink. It's actually really grown on me since yesterday! I've gotten so many compliments from my friends and my mom (my mom usually hates all my lip colors I was shocked!) and I even got a text from my ex saying "Where was this color 2 years ago?"  it's a crazy shade but everyone seems to love it! My best friend is even ordering one lol but this is totally her type of color she lives for super light shades


 I picked it up today at Macy's and it is super bright but pretty! I love it!


----------



## LiliV (Mar 18, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> I picked it up today at Macy's and it is super bright but pretty! I love it!


Try it out and see how you like it.  I was shocked at first by how bright it is but when all my friends love it on me, I'm going to wear it! lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

I swatches the lip glosses in store yesterday. Not bad, they're average. They have a ridiculously strong smell though. Not a bad smell, just a strong one I don't want on my lips all day!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 19, 2015)

i had a gift card at macys so i ordered a few of the lipglosses -- dainty, metallic rose, peony and vintage.  i wound up getting undressed for free with a $50 purchase.  did anyone get any?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am skipping the glosses. I would rather have mac's glosses


  I saw the glosses today and of one I swatched reminded me of a darker more pigmented MAC Dazzleglass. As a matter of fact now that I think about it I would say they are very much like MAC's Dazzleglass Creme.



  When I went with a friend this morning to Macy's looking for Julia Petit I snuck over to Impulse while she was checking out the collection. They had everything out. Lipstains, Lipglosses, Concealers, and Eyeshadows. The shadows are $12 individually but $10 if you purchase 4 and you get a free 4 well palette. I bought Pink Champagne, Rosette,Truffle Glitter and Dark Chocolate Shimmer. I got all shimmers because I have plenty of matte palettes. I figured this plus a matte palette would be great for travel. I look forward to getting more shadows. I would have had I had more time to play.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2015)

I am terribly late to the game but:  1. OMG...POTION...:eyelove: 2. I am sort of excited that the e/s singles I ordered have arrived. I wonder if I can use the Smoke shade as a contour .


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am definitely interested in seeing swatches from anyone who got any! I can't really find any online yet


----------



## Tashaboo (Mar 20, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> i had a gift card at macys so i ordered a few of the lipglosses -- dainty, metallic rose, peony and vintage.  i wound up getting undressed for free with a $50 purchase.  did anyone get any?


 Just went today and added carina, pure hollywood and metallic rose. I switched Bambi and I looked like a chalky mess!! It was an absolute heck no for me in bambi! I already have persimmon and potion. I still want Heathers and vamp kinda... ugh but do I wanna spend 40 on them when I have wicked already from lc? I haven't tried out my gloss yet tho and I did have transfer from carina to my drinking straw but I still love the color tho


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

Here are gloss swatches:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I am so traumatized by my experience with the liquid lipsticks that I'm afraid to order these. I want purple rain and one of the orange shades so bad, though. Eh.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 20, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 



Here are gloss swatches:






I am so traumatized by my experience with the liquid lipsticks that I'm afraid to order these. I want purple rain and one of the orange shades so bad, though. Eh.


  thanks for posting this!  i'm happy with my choices.. I can't wait to get them in the mail =)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here are gloss swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are pretty but I'm not much of a gloss girl. No matter how much I think I'll use the ones I do get they end up sitting in a drawer just looking pretty lol


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here are gloss swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am not a gloss fan either, but Purple Rain is calling me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 21, 2015)

I just gave up last night and got purple rain and neon carnival. I pray that they don't suck.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just gave up last night and got purple rain and neon carnival. I pray that they don't suck.


  Fingers crossed that they're good! Let us know!


----------



## Davuu (Mar 23, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone based in the UK had ordered off their website?


----------



## Jol0 (Mar 23, 2015)

i just ordered a few. i didn't even attempt to buy the liquid lipsticks…even tho people raved about how great they are. Hope Macys has a good return policy if these are trash


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> i just ordered a few. i didn't even attempt to buy the liquid lipsticks…even tho people raved about how great they are. Hope Macys has a good return policy if these are trash


  180 days plus receipt or sticker.


----------



## Jol0 (Mar 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 180 days plus receipt or sticker.


 Thanks luv


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 24, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> i just ordered a few. i didn't even attempt to buy the liquid lipsticks…even tho people raved about how great they are. Hope Macys has a good return policy if these are trash


I returned my liquid lippies yesterday and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Void (Mar 24, 2015)

Brow Wiz is life 
I still need help with the Dipbrow tho


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 24, 2015)

I paired Pure Hollywood liquid lipstick with Colour Pops lip pencil in Lumiere yesterday. Such a pretty combination with depth. I really like the liquid lips; I don't find them too drying and I like the colors I chose (PH, Lovely and Potion). I have Bambi too but haven't fully worn it yet to form an opinion of the shade.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 25, 2015)

my lip glosses arrived the other day -- i ordered dainty, metallic rose, peony and vintage, and got undressed for free with a $50 purchase.  i've tried dainty and undressed so far.  i really like them.  they're very opaque and the pigmentation is great.  they do have a strong smell when you open the tube, but it doesn't last.


----------



## Jol0 (Mar 25, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> my lip glosses arrived the other day -- i ordered dainty, metallic rose, peony and vintage, and got undressed for free with a $50 purchase.  i've tried dainty and undressed so far.  i really like them.  they're very opaque and the pigmentation is great.  they do have a strong smell when you open the tube, but it doesn't last.


 How did you get Underdressed for free? Any way you can post swatches   Glad you like them!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 25, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jol0* 




How did you get Underdressed for free? Any way you can post swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad you like them!


  it was a macy's promotion.  i think it was spend $50 on anastasia products and get a free lip gloss.  undressed was added to my cart when i put the other lip glosses in.  i wanted undressed anyway so it worked out.  i'm not sure if the promotion is still going on though.  i can post swatches later.  on my lips, dainty and undressed look a lot like the swatches posted above.  i really like them.


----------



## Jol0 (Mar 25, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Jol0*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow that's awesome. Must have just missed it! Thanks hun!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 25, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jol0* 




Oh wow that's awesome. Must have just missed it! Thanks hun!


  sorry you missed it


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 25, 2015)

I got my glosses today. I was scared about the scent, but I actually really like it. It's not very strong to me and it smells a bit like vanilla or cake or something sweet. Makes me want to eat it. I thought they would be goopy, but not so much. I have the flat Neon Carnival shade and it takes a few layers to get even, but it's fine and it wipes off easy and not sticky at all. Purple Rain has shimmer and it's more tacky and shimmer is left behind when it's removed. On my lips it doesn't pack the same punch as it does when swatched. I'm on the fence with these. I'm definitely not buying more, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping both or even one. I'll need to try it out again later.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 25, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my glosses today. I was scared about the scent, but I actually really like it. It's not very strong to me and it smells a bit like vanilla or cake or something sweet. Makes me want to eat it. I thought they would be goopy, but not so much. I have the flat Neon Carnival shade and it takes a few layers to get even, but it's fine and it wipes off easy and not sticky at all. Purple Rain has shimmer and it's more tacky and shimmer is left behind when it's removed. On my lips it doesn't pack the same punch as it does when swatched. I'm on the fence with these. I'm definitely not buying more, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping both or even one. I'll need to try it out again later.


  I was hoping you would rave about Purple Rain, because it is CALLING me in the tube, but sort of glad you did not. Money saved.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 25, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I was hoping you would rave about Purple Rain, because it is CALLING me in the tube, but sort of glad you did not. Money saved.


 I swatched it in store and I agree with Shontay.  It's better in the tube or swatched than on the lips.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2015)

I may have bought 4 more eyeshadows.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I may have bought 4 more eyeshadows.


 I'd be on that boat if the Macy's Impulse stores would hurry up and get stock in. They havr everything except the shadows


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 26, 2015)

Just noticed my pro discount not longer applies to the liquid lipstick


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 26, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> Just noticed my pro discount not longer applies to the liquid lipstick


Just noticed that too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'd be on that boat if the Macy's Impulse stores would hurry up and get stock in. They havr everything except the shadows


  I'm glad I waited to swatch. So I can make smart choices. I hope your store gets them soon.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I may have bought 4 more eyeshadows.


  I ordered 8 


PolaBerry said:


> Just noticed my pro discount not longer applies to the liquid lipstick





butterflyeyes said:


> Just noticed that too.


  That's some shady shit! It was applying 2 days ago! I should've ordered then!


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I ordered 8   That's some shady shit! It was applying 2 days ago! I should've ordered then!


  It's super shady!!!! I'm not okay with the changes they make. Like how the contour kits had a pro discount for two weeks when cream contour kit came out and then back to full price.... it should be set in stone what is and isn't pro... or at least give us a heads up I'm not very professional


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I ordered 8   That's some shady shit! It was applying 2 days ago! I should've ordered then!


I had put a few in my cart ready to finally order from them again. The discount was still showing a few days ago.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh boy, the ABH glosses are starting to pop up everywhere on my IG. Bloggers are getting gifted the whole entire line, and are raving about them and praising norvina. I'm having liquid lips flashbacks. I don't feel like I can trust them after that! Not sure if it's justified cynicism though. Perhaps.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh boy, the ABH glosses are starting to pop up everywhere on my IG. Bloggers are getting gifted the whole entire line, and are raving about them and praising norvina. I'm having liquid lips flashbacks. I don't feel like I can trust them after that! Not sure if it's justified cynicism though. Perhaps.


  I swatched them at the counter and they weren't bad (they went on better than the liquid ones).  I didn't wear any of them for long so I don't know how they feel after a few hours.  They definitely weren't sticky like MAC. I returned the liquid lippies because they were uncomfortable.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 28, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I swatched them at the counter and they weren't bad (they went on better than the liquid ones). I didn't wear any of them for long so I don't know how they feel after a few hours. They definitely weren't sticky like MAC. I returned the liquid lippies because they were uncomfortable.


  Good to know! I'm not much of an opaque gloss girl. If i want opaque, I go for lipsticks. I love sheer shimmery/glittery types though!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Good to know! I'm not much of an opaque gloss girl. If i want opaque, I go for lipsticks. I love sheer shimmery/glittery types though!


  I'm not big on glitter or shimmer but a couple of them were very pretty but I didn't get them because of the glitter.    I think you should try them at the counter if you get a chance.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 28, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I'm not big on glitter or shimmer but a couple of them were very pretty but I didn't get them because of the glitter. I think you should try them at the counter if you get a chance.


  I don't have a counter here, however there is one back home. I go back in about a month! I will check them out then.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I don't have a counter here, however there is one back home. I go back in about a month! I will check them out then.


  Bummer!  Good luck, I hope you like them.


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm fairly new to Anastasia products - I've tried brow wiz and loved it.
  I'd love to try some other items but dont know where to start. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh boy, the ABH glosses are starting to pop up everywhere on my IG. Bloggers are getting gifted the whole entire line, and are raving about them and praising norvina. I'm having liquid lips flashbacks. I don't feel like I can trust them after that! Not sure if it's justified cynicism though. Perhaps.


  Definitely flashbacks for sure. Everyone is loving them, but soon the hate will pop up.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Mar 29, 2015)

Sad girl lipstick is still my fave!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing more swatches of them before I buy one. I still can't decide on a damn color lol. None of the bloggers I follow have posted yet, unless I missed it - have Temptalia or Makeup and Beauty Blog done a post yet?


----------



## gabzillaa (Mar 30, 2015)

I think my Heathers may have gone bad. It has a bad smell and it's like dried up and flaky. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## cocotears (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry if this has been posted, but the Clear Brow Gel is on sale for $11 at Ulta, regular price is $22 so half off.


----------



## makesmesmile (Mar 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Sorry if this has been posted, but the Clear Brow Gel is on sale for $11 at Ulta, regular price is $22 so half off.


Thanks so much for mentioning! I'll definitely stock up.


----------



## PolaBerry (Mar 30, 2015)

This is weird. I ordered my liquid lipsticks the first day they were released and they do not last on me at all..and I went to macys to swatch the rest and they would not budge! I had to scrub my hand forever to get the swatches off! Wth?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 31, 2015)

I find I don't have an issue with the lipsticks lasting as long as I keep my lips from touching until it's totally dry, These do take a really long time to set compared to other liquid lipsticks that I've tried.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 6, 2015)

*~*I bought a few glosses, and I'm impressed with them so far. I've been wearing Vintage daily, and I get so many compliments on my "lip combo", even though I'm only wearing the gloss. They are very opaque, smooth, and not sticky at all. I get about 3-4 hours of wear before I need to reapply. They smell like vanilla ice cream too (so that's a plus). I never bought any of the liquid lipsticks based on the negative reviews I saw on YT, so I can't compare them to the glosses.*~*


----------



## makesmesmile (Apr 10, 2015)

There is a new eyeshadow palette at Sephora!

  http://www.sephora.com/artist-palette-P395727?skuId=1703784

  Have any of you guys seen or heard of it before?

  Norvina mentioned a new summer palette that is supposed to be different. This might be it!?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 10, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> There is a new eyeshadow palette at Sephora!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/artist-palette-P395727?skuId=1703784
> 
> ...


  it's not there anymore! I wonder if it sold out already!
  I managed to get one like an hour ago!


----------



## makesmesmile (Apr 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> it's not there anymore! I wonder if it sold out already!
> I managed to get one like an hour ago!


Now that was fast!
  I'm thinking that they put it up by mistake.

  Let us know if your order goes through!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 10, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Now that was fast!
> I'm thinking that they put it up by mistake.
> 
> Let us know if your order goes through!


  they confirmed the order immediately, I'll let u know when they send a shipping confirmation :3
  edit: I also hope they put it up as a mistake and they will bring it back, because otherwise that's messed up girl :/


----------



## makesmesmile (Apr 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> they confirmed the order immediately, I'll let u know when they send a shipping confirmation :3
> edit: I also hope they put it up as a mistake and they will bring it back, because otherwise that's messed up girl :/


Awesome!

  Temptalia just posted about it: http://www.temptalia.com/anastasia-artist-palette-for-summer-2015


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 10, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Temptalia just posted about it: http://www.temptalia.com/anastasia-artist-palette-for-summer-2015


  yea that's how i saw it at lunch! was browsing facebook and she posted it!
  Got it right away in the mobile app lol!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea that's how i saw it at lunch! was browsing facebook and she posted it! Got it right away in the mobile app lol!


  :lol: I went to the page just minutes after the post went up and it was gone. Now, I'm not devastated because I just told myself yesterday no more eyeshadow and I have other Anastasia palettes & I don't like them as much as the MUFE shadows, but I at least wanted the option. :haha:


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's the launch info...


----------



## Addict4MAC (Apr 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thanks Erin!  I'm loving the look of the yellow-ish eyeshadow.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2015)

It's pretty, but skippable for me.


----------



## nt234 (Apr 10, 2015)

I looove the ABH glosses! I need some more when I get the cream contour kit and some more shadows. Today I wore 'Weekend Barbie' gloss over VG Miley.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for the new palette, I'm so torn. I don't like the look of it or the names but I feel like as soon as I see swatches, I'll want it...


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2015)

nt234 said:


> As for the new palette, I'm so torn. I don't like the look of it or the names but I feel like as soon as I see swatches, I'll want it...


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 10, 2015)

nt234 said:


> As for the new palette, I'm so torn. I don't like the look of it or the names but I feel like as soon as I see swatches, I'll want it...


 
  Pretty.


----------



## Ana A (Apr 13, 2015)

The only thing I own from ABH is the Lavish palette that came out a couple years ago. I managed to skip the Amrezy along with the others ones as well as the liquid lipsticks which I'm now thankful for. I'm looking forward to the new palette though, 12 shadows and a brush for 30 bucks isn't so bad in my book. Do any of you know what time zone they run on?


----------



## nt234 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ana A said:


> The only thing I own from ABH is the Lavish palette that came out a couple years ago. I managed to skip the Amrezy along with the others ones as well as the liquid lipsticks which I'm now thankful for. I'm looking forward to the new palette though, 12 shadows and a brush for 30 bucks isn't so bad in my book. Do any of you know what time zone they run on?


  I'm 95% sure they run on Pacific time, because I vividly remember waiting up until 3 AM or so to order the liquid lipsticks...never again. lol.


----------



## Ana A (Apr 13, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I'm so late, but thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm hoping they launch at a reasonable hour because once the palette its up it will probably fly


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 15, 2015)

The palette is up on Ulta


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 15, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> The palette is up on Ulta


  I ordered it this morning


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I looove the ABH glosses! I need some more when I get the cream contour kit and some more shadows. Today I wore 'Weekend Barbie' gloss over VG Miley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Very pretty!  You are gorgeous!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 15, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> I ordered it this morning


  Me, too. Haven't gotten a shipping notice, yet.


----------



## vivaglam4 (Apr 16, 2015)

Agreeeeeeed! The time it takes ship is too long for the money they are asking to pay!!


----------



## nt234 (Apr 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Very pretty! You are gorgeous!


  Thank you so much!


----------



## Ana A (Apr 16, 2015)

I ordered the Artist Palette as soon as it came out on ABH website but still no shipping notice.  No rush I just hope they don't take as long as the idiots from limecrime.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 18, 2015)

My palette came. Can't wait to do a look with it


----------



## Ana A (Apr 18, 2015)

I ordered my palette directly from ABH and it arrived this morning but unfortunately is missing two eye shadows , has anyone had this problem?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 18, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I ordered my palette directly from ABH and it arrived this morning but unfortunately is missing two eye shadows , has anyone had this problem?


 Hope you're contacting CS


----------



## Ana A (Apr 18, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Hope you're contacting CS


  Yes I sent them and e-mail as soon as I received it since they only answer their phone Mon-Fri :/


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 18, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I ordered my palette directly from ABH and it arrived this morning but unfortunately is missing two eye shadows , has anyone had this problem?


Wow, that's surprising!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Apr 19, 2015)

My Anastasia Haul  I purchased the liquid lipsticks and cream contour palette from Anastasia.com. I didn't plan on buying the gloss but after swatching them in Macy's yesterday....I was sold. I must say, the lip glosses are so beautiful, creamy and opaque, i bought 2 and plan on buying more. This is coming from someone who does not like lip gloss.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 19, 2015)

How do you ladies feel about the cream contour kits? I wanted to grab one but I'm not sure if they run too warm? Feels like you can't trust anything reviewers or IG artists say about ABH!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2015)

stormborn said:


> How do you ladies feel about the cream contour kits? I wanted to grab one but I'm not sure if they run too warm? Feels like you can't trust anything reviewers or IG artists say about ABH!


  As a makeup artist, they are way too warm, as are her powder contours, and every other contour kit in the market.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> As a makeup artist, they are way too warm, as are her powder contours, and every other contour kit in the market.


Exactly. I'm hard pressed to call them contour kits. More like highlighters and bronzers. But people insist they are the greatest. I have the powder kits BUT I never felt like they were contouring powders. One was gifted to me and the other one I practically got for free because of points.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly. I'm hard pressed to call them contour kits. More like highlighters and bronzers. But people insist they are the greatest. I have the powder kits BUT I never felt like they were contouring powders. One was gifted to me and the other one I practically got for free because of points.


  YES!!! They're are definitely highlights and bronzers for sure! You might be lucky to get a contour-esque colour in there for some skin tone, but it might not be for the skin tone that you're buying it for. Sets are just pointless. Even a lot of individual contour powders are pointless. But honestly, buying then individually for your specific skin tone is everyone's best bet.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 20, 2015)

I have her original powder palette and find it pretty lacklustre. I only ever use the two middle shades so I was looking at the Marc Jacobs #instamarc compact in Mirage which seems much nicer and pretty similar in colour but 3x the size. However that still leaves me wanting a cream option. Any thoughts on the Cover FX palettes? I agree that everything seems way too warm-toned to be marketed as contouring products.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 20, 2015)

Artist palette look. I love this palette


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist palette look. I love this palette


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Beautiful! What are you wearing on your lips?


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 20, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Beautiful! What are you wearing on your lips?


 Thank you and it is mac up the amp. I haven't worn this in sooooo long  





msvluvsmac said:


> Gorgeous!!


 Thank you


----------



## Addict4MAC (Apr 20, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I looove the ABH glosses! I need some more when I get the cream contour kit and some more shadows. Today I wore 'Weekend Barbie' gloss over VG Miley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





smileyt06 said:


> Artist palette look. I love this palette


  Looking good ladies!!!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Sadly all these companies keep spittin out war contour palettes, and everyone is gonna be walking around lookin like the first pic


Lmao!!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

Great vid! I was going to hit the subscribe button, but I was already subscribed!!!  lol


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


Very pretty!!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> who are t your glasses by?


love the glasses and the lip color!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

nt234 said:


> As for the new palette, I'm so torn. I don't like the look of it or the names but I feel like as soon as I see swatches, I'll want it...








Gorg!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>








love it!


----------



## LiliV (Apr 28, 2015)

perfectscorpio said:


> Very pretty!!


  Thank you!

  I picked up the artist palette this weekend, so far my fav combo is Beigely and Unicorn for a smokey slate look.  I'm actually surprised how versatile Beigely is!  I love that it's khaki toned (at least on me) instead of a crazy silver, I always try to avoid buying silver shadows because I never use them


----------



## Alicerabitt (May 1, 2015)

So Jealous D: .  We don't have this brand in Germany . Does anybody know where i could get the Lavish Palette?? I haven't written enough posts, so i can't really look at the clearance bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 1, 2015)

I picked up the artist palette today! Does anyone know of any WOC eye looks with this palette??? There weren't many on YT... Should I be using Nyx Milk as a base or a regular eyeshadow base??? Some of the colors r rather powdery but I think they can be managed, any tips???


----------



## alexisweaver (May 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I picked up the artist palette today! Does anyone know of any WOC eye looks with this palette??? There weren't many on YT... Should I be using Nyx Milk as a base or a regular eyeshadow base??? Some of the colors r rather powdery but I think they can be managed, any tips???


I definitely use my NYX Milk pencil as a base. _Especially_ for the yellow. It helped out a lot! I wore it today, actually. I'll try and post a pick asap!


----------



## alexisweaver (May 1, 2015)

Not the best photo (it's been a long day.... No, week!) So far Phresh is the only one out of the palette that I've had to work on and build up!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 2, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Not the best photo (it's been a long day.... No, week!) So far Phresh is the only one out of the palette that I've had to work on and build up!


 Oooh  well ur work has paid off!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


>


  beautiful!  this is from the new palette?  Do you have a hooded eye or slightly hooded eye? If so, this gives me hope, and I might try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


>


    Beautiful Lex--------clearly you have skills!!!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Lex--------clearly you have skills!!!!!


Thanks Meddy! It looks a little messy because it was after work and the eye rubbing/playing had started to commence! HAHA


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2015)




----------



## sagehen (May 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Buying Unicorn...just for the name


----------



## LiliV (May 5, 2015)

I definitely want Craft but I want to see some swatches for Unicorn. It looks like a muted Bambi in that photo


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I definitely want Craft but I want to see some swatches for Unicorn. It looks like a muted Bambi in that photo


----------



## Mayanas (May 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Craft


----------



## Yazmin (May 5, 2015)

I'm only here for Craft.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 5, 2015)

passing until I can see the lippies in person, if ever.


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I really wish those cream shadows were liquid lippies


----------



## jenise (May 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I really wish those cream shadows were liquid lippies


 Me too. Sunset looks perfect


----------



## shontay07108 (May 6, 2015)

I'm interested in the eye products. My better judgement is telling to stay the hell away from those lipsticks, but Craft & Unicorn look so nice.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 6, 2015)

Craft is stunning! Why, oh whyyy do I hate this formula so much though? Sigh!


----------



## LiliV (May 6, 2015)

Definitely getting Craft but Unicorn looks too much like Bambi to me, just a little more lavender/darker pink and wearable


----------



## stormborn (May 6, 2015)

Sunset is an eyeshadow? Shame.


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Sunset is an eyeshadow? Shame.


  No, it's a waterproof cream colour, meant to be a liner, but can be used however.


----------



## stormborn (May 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No, it's a waterproof cream colour, meant to be a liner, but can be used however.


  Is it lipsafe though?


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Is it lipsafe though?


  It doesn't say it's not online, so unless it comes with a safety slip in the box, you're good to go!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2015)

more swatches, credit goes to bossassmakeup & mack_lc on IG


----------



## jenise (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> more swatches, credit goes to bossassmakeup & mack_lc on IG


 Those shadows


----------



## bunnypoet (May 7, 2015)

The shadows are gorgeous and tempting! I'll probably only get Craft and Unicorn though.


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It doesn't say it's not online, so unless it comes with a safety slip in the box, you're good to go!


  I could efff with them as multi purpose cream products!


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> more swatches, credit goes to bossassmakeup & mack_lc on IG


----------



## alexisweaver (May 7, 2015)

Shadows for me for sure!


----------



## LiliV (May 8, 2015)

I mixed Bambi and Pure Hollywood tonight (Bambi first, then Pure Hollywood over) and I LOVE this color!  When you first put PH over Bambi it looks crazy bc PH is so tan it looks like "oh blech!" But after like 2 minutes the shades start to settle and mix and Bambi's pink breaks through just enough to neutralize the tan tone. Definitely going to wear this combo a lot!


----------



## jenise (May 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I mixed Bambi and Pure Hollywood tonight (Bambi first, then Pure Hollywood over) and I LOVE this color!  When you first put PH over Bambi it looks crazy bc PH is so tan it looks like "oh blech!" But after like 2 minutes the shades start to settle and mix and Bambi's pink breaks through just enough to neutralize the tan tone. Definitely going to wear this combo a lot!


 Love!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 9, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  I'm definitely trying this combo as I have both shades! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bubek07 (May 9, 2015)

does anyone know when will they restock the lipsticks


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2015)

Finally ompom:


----------



## Mayanas (May 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally ompom:


   Yay


----------



## Mayanas (May 10, 2015)

this morning I bought  LA Girl  Rebel and i wanted Craft and now they are Dupe












  fuente  http://www.dupethat.com/


----------



## Bubek07 (May 11, 2015)

tnx for saving me money


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> this morning I bought  LA Girl  Rebel and i wanted Craft and now they are Dupe
> 
> fuente  http://www.dupethat.com/


Thanks for posting


----------



## novocainedreams (May 15, 2015)

Anyone picking up any of the new summer items?


----------



## jenise (May 15, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Anyone picking up any of the new summer items?


 I got a few of the cream colors! Hbu?


----------



## novocainedreams (May 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> I got a few of the cream colors! Hbu?


  Oh which colors?! Not sure...I have been wanting to try some of their shadows and they're all in stock plus the new ones...was thinking about a couple of the cream colors(the coral and light blue).


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 15, 2015)

I was thinking about getting Unicorn but I don't want to spend $20 bucks on it. Hopefully dupes for it will start popping up on Instagram. I've been wanting Pure Hollywood but it's out of stock in both Macy's.com and the abh website. I'll probably will try heading to herald square and see if I luck out but it kinda looks dupable.


----------



## ramarose (May 15, 2015)

I want Craft so badly!! But needing to buy something else for free shipping is stressing me out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm obsessed with this picture I got off google... Sorry didn't save her page. What is everyone's opinion on the formula? I've heard mixed things... Are they worth $20? I don't mind a bit of dryness but I can't stand flaking or when lipstick disappears into your mouth even when not eating and leaves just the edges left.... Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Bubek07 (May 16, 2015)

la girl has a dupe for craft, also DOC Berry me is a dupe for craft.
  i wanted it but i opted for the dupe


----------



## LiliV (May 16, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Anyone picking up any of the new summer items?


  I want to pick up Craft and Sunset I just haven't gotten around to it yet lol


----------



## bunnypoet (May 16, 2015)

During a moment of weakness, I ordered Craft, Unicorn and Sunset.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 23, 2015)

ramarose said:


> I want Craft so badly!! But needing to buy something else for free shipping is stressing me out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have ABH liquid lip color in Potion and I love it! It's definitely matte but not drying on the lips as one might expect... I find it more comfortable to wear and more forgiving of lip texture than the KVD ones honestly... I wore Potion last nite and it did wear down after a few glasses of wine but by that time who cares lol!?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>








Enjoy,


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

ramarose said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the formula? I've heard mixed things... Are they worth $20? I don't mind a bit of dryness but I can't stand flaking or when lipstick disappears into your mouth even when not eating and leaves just the edges left.... Any opinions would be appreciated!


  Me too. I love this ad. I love the lipstick she is wearing too. I must get this soon!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have ABH liquid lip color in Potion and I love it! It's definitely matte but not drying on the lips as one might expect... I find it more comfortable to wear and more forgiving of lip texture than the KVD ones honestly... I wore Potion last nite and it did wear down after a few glasses of wine but by that time who cares lol!?


  Pictures my friend.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> During a moment of weakness, I ordered Craft, Unicorn and Sunset.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> this morning I bought  LA Girl  Rebel and i wanted Craft and now they are Dupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Craft looks beautiful. But, it also looks like Berry Me which I already have. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## hayleyjenna (May 25, 2015)

I really dislike ordering online on their site. I made an order on the release day of their summer collection (which was the 15th) and I still haven't gotten an email about shipping or anything! I contacted them a week later and they said "10 days" and it's been ten days now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's odd because I just placed another order a few days ago and it already shipped? Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## jenise (May 25, 2015)

hayleyjenna said:


> I really dislike ordering online on their site. I made an order on the release day of their summer collection (which was the 15th) and I still haven't gotten an email about shipping or anything! I contacted them a week later and they said "10 days" and it's been ten days now.   It's odd because I just placed another order a few days ago and it already shipped? Has anyone had this problem before?


 Wow everytime I order I get it the next day! Definitely email them again


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> this morning I bought  LA Girl  Rebel and i wanted Craft and now they are Dupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm getting Rebel !


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

hayleyjenna said:


> I really dislike ordering online on their site. I made an order on the release day of their summer collection (which was the 15th) and I still haven't gotten an email about shipping or anything! I contacted them a week later and they said "10 days" and it's been ten days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  When I order from therm it doesn't take longer than a week and we are on two dfferent coast.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

nt234 said:


> As for the new palette, I'm so torn. I don't like the look of it or the names but I feel like as soon as I see swatches, I'll want it...


    Stunning!  That shade is incredible on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I ordered my palette directly from ABH and it arrived this morning but unfortunately is missing two eye shadows , has anyone had this problem?






I hope this has long since been resolved!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  I love your looks!!!  Super cute!  Gorgeous smile!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 25, 2015)

hayleyjenna said:


> I really dislike ordering online on their site. I made an order on the release day of their summer collection (which was the 15th) and I still haven't gotten an email about shipping or anything! I contacted them a week later and they said "10 days" and it's been ten days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered the same day (when Craft and Unicorn were released), and I already received my package. I would first log into your account to see if the order shipped (in case they did ship but did not email you a notification). If it hasn't shipped, then definitely contact them again as this is too long of a wait. With this last order it took 1 or 2 days longer than average, but it has never been more than 5 days for me.


----------



## hayleyjenna (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies ladies, I sent them another email earlier. Hopefully I get it soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 25, 2015)

I used one of the new liners! 
  I love it, it's so pretty!
  It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


----------



## jenise (May 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


 Very pretty! Haven't tried mine yet haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> Very pretty! Haven't tried mine yet haha


  I have yet to try the orange one, but I used this one two days in a row lol!
I kinda want more but IDK if I'd use the rest of the colors.

  Which ones did u get? 
  Sorry if u said in before, I haven't caught up with the thread, I haven't been very active lately.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  Beautiful oh my


----------



## smileyt06 (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love your looks!!!  Super cute!  Gorgeous smile!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you luv


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Beautiful oh my


  <3 thank you!!


----------



## Tahlia (May 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  I love it :eyelove:


----------



## LiliV (May 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  Gorgeous look!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!
> I love it, it's so pretty!
> It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  This looks AMAZING!!!! It is available at Macy's because I have a gift card....


----------



## jenise (May 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have yet to try the orange one, but I used this one two days in a row lol!  I kinda want more but IDK if I'd use the rest of the colors.  Which ones did u get?  Sorry if u said in before, I haven't caught up with the thread, I haven't been very active lately.


 Sunset the darker blue and the orange!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This looks AMAZING!!!! It is available at Macy's because I have a gift card....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I kinda want the darker blue... mmm let me know how u like the color


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!
> I love it, it's so pretty!
> It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  Brows, eyes, everything looks so beautiful @v0ltagekid !


----------



## unknowndreamerx (May 26, 2015)

anyone try out the sunset water cream?????


----------



## Vandekamp (May 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!
> I love it, it's so pretty!
> It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  Gorgeous, my friend.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous, my friend.


  Thank you @Vandekamp!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!!!
> Thank you!!!
> Thank you!!!  I am not sure, I went to impulse the other day and they only had Jet and a silver one I think.
> Ice blue seems to be OOS on anastasia, I hope she restocks I kinda want a backup.
> ...


  That's the one I'm looking for!


----------



## mel33t (May 26, 2015)

I feel a little bad. There's this woman in front of me, with fair skin, more than me, and she has the orange stripe





v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  I love it!!! ompom:


----------



## pinkcrush (May 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> When I order from therm it doesn't take longer than a week and we are on two dfferent coast.


 Hey girl I just bought Vintage liquid lipstick and thought about u when cashing out haha... Lemme guess u have it already!?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey girl I just bought Vintage liquid lipstick and thought about u when cashing out haha... Lemme guess u have it already!?


  Yup. It's my favorite color from ABH. You know me so well.  Lol.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yup. It's my favorite color from ABH. You know me so well.  Lol.


 I knew it!!! I really wanted a red liquid lipstick but I didn't like the orange undertone in American Doll, was hoping for something bluer... Any suggestions anyone??? Stila Beso was better but not quite there either...


----------



## pinkcrush (May 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


 Oooh very Baby Lolita fashion trend!!! Looks sooo cute!!! Was it creamy and smooth applying??? I just got the UD Perversion angled liner brush and its amazing! I'm all types of ready to get into more gel/cream liners for summer


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2015)

I'm hesitant with their products now...   Will these makeup to Macy's?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!  I love it, it's so pretty! It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


Gorgeous VK


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous VK
> ...


  Thanks Mel!
  I love your new pic btw! hot!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! That's kinda what I was going for  It was very smooth and soft, opaque surprisingly! I have some gel liners from inglot that are waterproof too and have cool colors but those are a pain. Not opaque at all. These are perfect.  I love the UD perversion liner brush, the gel liner is pretty good too. I just hated that it dried out so quick.  But some duraline fixed it!     Thanks dolly!    Thanks Mel! I love your new pic btw! hot!


 Yea the tester was DRYYY so that immediately turned me off to the actual liner... Isn't the brush awesome!? A coworker swears by the liner too so I may have to pick it up too thanx


----------



## mel33t (May 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! That's kinda what I was going for  It was very smooth and soft, opaque surprisingly! I have some gel liners from inglot that are waterproof too and have cool colors but those are a pain. Not opaque at all. These are perfect.  I love the UD perversion liner brush, the gel liner is pretty good too. I just hated that it dried out so quick.  But some duraline fixed it!     Thanks dolly!    Thanks Mel! I love your new pic btw! hot!


  Thanks!!  was feelin' it!


----------



## Shars (May 29, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!
> I love it, it's so pretty!
> It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!


  Your wing is bomb chica! I love it! I want A.L.L. of these colours but I need to chill lol. I really want to try them on the lips too. I hope they're not super drying on the lips like most multi purpose products tend to be.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 29, 2015)

Voltage i dont even have an interest in these gel creams but ur eyes are such sellers on this!! gooorge!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Your wing is bomb chica! I love it! I want A.L.L. of these colours but I need to chill lol. I really want to try them on the lips too. I hope they're not super drying on the lips like most multi purpose products tend to be.


  Thank you!
  I wish I could replicate it every day  lol! Sometimes u just get lucky hahaha

  I want to try all of the colors too but they are too expensive :/ 
  I was watching a video Norvina put up, she said not to use them as lip colors since they r too drying.


----------



## Shars (May 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!
> I wish I could replicate it every day  lol! Sometimes u just get lucky hahaha
> 
> I want to try all of the colors too but they are too expensive :/
> I was watching a video Norvina put up, she said not to use them as lip colors since they r too drying.


  I want them all too!! 
  Oh damn re dryness. They would be such great lip colours though for something out of the ordinary!.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 31, 2015)

I've gone to Macy's twice in the last week and they have the update but they can't find the products. Thank God I still have a gift card so I will wait until Thursday. If not I will be getting another MAC lipstick instead.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally ompom:


  What do you think of Vamp?


----------



## jravae (Jun 3, 2015)

I wanted to order Craft from Macys yesterday, but didn't get around to it and now it's sold out. :\ The swatches I've seen online are gorgeous and I'm wondering if it might be a dupe for Heaux. I'm holding off on MAC's D for Danger for now in favor of this, so I hope it gets restocked sometime soon.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 4, 2015)

jravae said:


> I wanted to order Craft from Macys yesterday, but didn't get around to it and now it's sold out. :\ The swatches I've seen online are gorgeous and I'm wondering if it might be a dupe for Heaux. I'm holding off on MAC's D for Danger for now in favor of this, so I hope it gets restocked sometime soon.


 It's pretty but nothing special so don't feel too bad... It's around the same color as Fashion Revival, a medium-dark berry/dark rose color not the warm darker cranberry shade shown in most swatches


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> jravae said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to order Craft from Macys yesterday, but didn't get around to it and now it's sold out. :\ The swatches I've seen online are gorgeous and I'm wondering if it might be a dupe for Heaux. I'm holding off on MAC's D for Danger for now in favor of this, so I hope it gets restocked sometime soon.
> ...


  That's disappointing that it's not darker, but I guess money saved. I like FR, but it's not as deep as I'd hoped so I won't worry about Craft anymore.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That's disappointing that it's not darker, but I guess money saved. I like FR, but it's not as deep as I'd hoped so I won't worry about Craft anymore.


 I played with the summer ABH collection earlier and I was not impressed with Craft or Pure Hollywood for that matter... U will be much happier with D for Danger


----------



## jravae (Jun 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> It's pretty but nothing special so don't feel too bad... It's around the same color as Fashion Revival, a medium-dark berry/dark rose color not the warm darker cranberry shade shown in most swatches


  Aw, well now I feel goofy. It was actually back in stock today so I snatched it up-didn't even think about it being close to FR. Now I have FR, Açai, Rebel and Craft. So many dupes! Lots of pretty Autumn colors, but it's summer.  :\


----------



## jravae (Jun 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I played with the summer ABH collection earlier and I was not impressed with Craft or Pure Hollywood for that matter... U will be much happier with D for Danger


  I also picked up D for Danger.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 5, 2015)

jravae said:


> I wanted to order Craft from Macys yesterday, but didn't get around to it and now it's sold out. :\ The swatches I've seen online are gorgeous and I'm wondering if it might be a dupe for Heaux. I'm holding off on MAC's D for Danger for now in favor of this, so I hope it gets restocked sometime soon.


  Where have I been. I did not know you could get ABH at Macys.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That's disappointing that it's not darker, but I guess money saved. I like FR, but it's not as deep as I'd hoped so I won't worry about Craft anymore.


  I almost never wear FR. I forgot that I had it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 5, 2015)

jravae said:


> Aw, well now I feel goofy. It was actually back in stock today so I snatched it up-didn't even think about it being close to FR. Now I have FR, Açai, Rebel and Craft. So many dupes! Lots of pretty Autumn colors, but it's summer.  :\


  Congrats to you. You may actually like it.


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Where have I been. I did not know you could get ABH at Macys.


  I think it's just the impulse stores.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it's just the impulse stores.


I still don't know what an Impulse store is so it's safe to say that my local Macy's doesn't have one. And of course, the next closet Macy's is 90+ miles away lol


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I still don't know what an Impulse store is so it's safe to say that my local Macy's doesn't have one. And of course, the next closet Macy's is 90+ miles away lol


  Lol! I think it's the ones with a dedicated beauty department and not just counters. If you've been to the Herald Sq Macy's in NY, I think that's one of them. I found a link which lists all of the stores with the impulse beauty departments. http://www1.macys.com/m/campaign/impulse/index


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! I think it's the ones with a dedicated beauty department and not just counters. If you've been to the Herald Sq Macy's in NY, I think that's one of them. I found a link which lists all of the stores with the impulse beauty departments. http://www1.macys.com/m/campaign/impulse/index


Oh ok. I figured if we had one in Ga it would be at Lenox lol. That's maybe 120 miles away. Might check it out soon


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Oh ok. I figured if we had one in Ga it would be at Lenox lol. That's maybe 120 miles away. Might check it out soon


  Wow! That's more than a little trek!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! That's more than a little trek!


Yeah. Unfortunately almost everything is in the Atlanta metro area so if you live anywhere else in the State you're traveling. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it's just the impulse stores.


  Ok. I will check it out this weekend. I am not a huge fan of ABH because the color tends to bleed and transfer. Weird. Not what I exoect from a liquid matte lipstick.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! I think it's the ones with a dedicated beauty department and not just counters. If you've been to the Herald Sq Macy's in NY, I think that's one of them. I found a link which lists all of the stores with the impulse beauty departments. http://www1.macys.com/m/campaign/impulse/index


  Very helpful link! The two closest Macy's to me aren't Impulse stores. I'm surprised by one of them because it has a relatively huge beauty dept. aside from the counters. But there are a few that are relatively nearby that I can go to if I need Impulse-only items.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! I think it's the ones with a dedicated beauty department and not just counters. If you've been to the Herald Sq Macy's in NY, I think that's one of them. I found a link which lists all of the stores with the impulse beauty departments. http://www1.macys.com/m/campaign/impulse/index


   Thanks for this helpful link. There is one on my way home. I may stop in on Monday.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anastasia Lip Gloss in Gilded


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 6, 2015)

Does the shipping from Macy's usually suck this bad? I ordered on 6/4 and its telling me I won't get my package until 6/15.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Does the shipping from Macy's usually suck this bad? I ordered on 6/4 and its telling me I won't get my package until 6/15.


  I usually get my stuff within a week.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 6, 2015)

anybody seen gilded on the lips?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> anybody seen gilded on the lips?


  @5:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBGfYn6ZnuA  Seeing this last night made me want it.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

It's a really pretty sheer gold with fine glitter.  It's not too opaque that you need liner and it has enough pigmentation so it doesn't look clear.  I wore it out this evening and received compliments on it.  If you like gold lipgloss, this is a good one.  It's hard to find the right shade with the right amount of pigmentation and glitter.  This one is one of the best I've found since they discontinued my beloved Lancome Tumultuous.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 6, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> It's a really pretty sheer gold with fine glitter.  It's not too opaque that you need liner and it has enough pigmentation so it doesn't look clear.  I wore it out this evening and received compliments on it.  If you like gold lipgloss, this is a good one.  It's hard to find the right shade with the right amount of pigmentation and glitter.  This one is one of the best I've found since they discontinued my beloved Lancome Tumultuous.


  i honestly have/had no interest in her glosses but this will be the ONE i get becuz its like nothing i have and looks goooorgeous. i seen the YTer "they call me mo" rave about this shade too so im gonna grab it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2015)

Two new shades coming in July

  Dusty Rose 





  and Sepia


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 14, 2015)

Pretty shade but this is a skip for me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Pretty shade but this is a skip for me.


 I was just sitting here thinking n I really feel bad that ur unhappy with ur ABH l/s... I know u tried emailing already... I tried to find a customer service # but found this thread about their lack of customer service... https://m.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2expfg/rant_anastasia_beverly_hills_online/


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Two new shades coming in July  Dusty Rose
> 
> and Sepia


  These are pretty but I wonder how dupe able they are..


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was just sitting here thinking n I really feel bad that ur unhappy with ur ABH l/s... I know u tried emailing already... I tried to find a customer service # but found this thread about their lack of customer service... https://m.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2expfg/rant_anastasia_beverly_hills_online/


  I've been seeing a lot of bad comments about their CS on IG too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 14, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> These are pretty but I wonder how dupe able they are..


  They look totally dupeable.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> They look totally dupeable.


 Lol girl u r NOT feelin' ABH, and I overstand!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 14, 2015)

I hope the summer colors of the waterproof creme whatever whatever eyeliners come to Sephora soon.  I really want Ice Blue but do NOT want to order from their website or ever deal with their CS again. Sigh! I'm lemming it since seeing a neat tutorial using it on YT!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Lol girl u r NOT feelin' ABH, and I overstand!


  Dusty Rose looks beautiful. I wonder how close it is to Sephora's Marvelous Mauve lip stain.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not psyched for the new lip colors, definitely dupeable. BUT can we talk about the highlighters coming in August? Holy crap they look gorgeous!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 14, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Not psyched for the new lip colors, definitely dupeable. BUT can we talk about the highlighters coming in August? Holy crap they look gorgeous!!


 Link??? Please


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Dusty Rose looks beautiful. I wonder how close it is to Sephora's Marvelous Mauve lip stain.


 Or the coveted Lolita...


----------



## stormborn (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Link??? Please


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Or the coveted Lolita...


  I would love to see swatches of all three.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


>


I can't decide which one I want but I am leaning towards the silvery one!


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I hope the summer colors of the waterproof creme whatever whatever eyeliners come to Sephora soon.  I really want Ice Blue but* do NOT want to order from their website* or ever deal with their CS again. Sigh! I'm lemming it since seeing a neat tutorial using it on YT!


----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been wanting to order from their website again for a while now, but all the shadows I want have been out of stock for the longest time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm interested in Dusty Rose. Don't know how I feel about the highlighters though, they don't really excite me. I might look into the palest shade as soon as we get so see swatches.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 15, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I've been wanting to order from their website again for a while now, but all the shadows I want have been out of stock for the longest time. hboy:   I'm interested in Dusty Rose. Don't know how I feel about the highlighters though, they don't really excite me. I might look into the palest shade as soon as we get so see swatches.


  I've been waiting on Dusty Rose and Morocco as well. Did you check Maycs.com?


----------



## LiliV (Jun 15, 2015)

I want the Dusty Rose liquid lipstick for sure I love that type of shade!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Two new shades coming in July
> 
> Dusty Rose
> 
> ...



Norvina is so pretty to me. Dusty Rose looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2015)

Trust Issues




  Dusty Rose


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Trust Issues
> 
> Dusty Rose


  Dusty Rose is gorgeous. I love Craft too. It is such an amazing shade.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2015)

Another new one coming in July


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Another new one coming in July


Ooh that's a pretty blue!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2015)

OHh the new lippies and highlighters are nice.  Will the physical macy's locations get them?   They need to come to Nordies.


----------



## jravae (Jun 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Another new one coming in July


  That is so beautiful. I could probably only get away with it if I wore it as part of a costume or something, though. I don't think I'm brave enough to walk around in that color otherwise. I picked up Craft and American Doll and am very happy with them. Craft isn't as unique as I'd hoped, but it's a very pretty shade-I'll definitely be picking up some more of these!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Another new one coming in July


  I don't even like blue lipsticks but this one is pretty.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 18, 2015)

I like Paint but I just got Matte Royal (even though that has more purple) so I feel like blue lipsticks are something I shouldn't just hoard to hoard lol I'm loving Trust Issues!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 18, 2015)

Just realized the waterproof cream color in Ice Blue is S/O everywhere  of course when I finally see some nice looks on blue eyes that made me start lemming it. I would have never thought I'd be into a color like that. No macy's impulse stores around either.   Any possible ideas for dupes? TIA!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Just realized the waterproof cream color in Ice Blue is S/O everywhere  of course when I finally see some nice looks on blue eyes that made me start lemming it. I would have never thought I'd be into a color like that. No macy's impulse stores around either.   Any possible ideas for dupes? TIA!


 The sea green one is sold out over here! The blue one is pretty but the green one takes the cake for a look with a matte coral lip


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jun 22, 2015)

Had anyone else had problems with the cream eyeliners drying patchy and clumpy on the lids? I bought the coral shade and it's so difficult to work with.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 22, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Had anyone else had problems with the cream eyeliners drying patchy and clumpy on the lids? I bought the coral shade and it's so difficult to work with.


  Mine was easy to apply, but I did apply it on top of eye shadow. I used a TINY brush, and tried to keep my lines long and do it quickly. I tried to not layer it, as I assumed it would crack if I did. 
  I used the bright blue one and it worked fine.
  Maybe you could mix it with some Duraline from Inglot? That softens my liners most times.


----------



## stormborn (Jun 22, 2015)

When my liners get hard to work with, I mix them with an oil based primer like Hourglass No.28 Primer Serum. It makes them glide right on AND increases wear time. Just the tiniest drop does it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 22, 2015)

Also coming in July






  Comparison of ABH Sepia & JS Posh Spice


----------



## LiliV (Jun 22, 2015)

I love the look of Veronica! I'm really into all the tonal shades they'll be launching for fall


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 22, 2015)

Sepia is nice!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 23, 2015)

Veronica is beautiful.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 23, 2015)

I am going to be so broke in July, I literally want all the new lipsticks except for Sepia. And then there's the Kat Von D ones too *waves white flag*


----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I've been waiting on Dusty Rose and Morocco as well. Did you check Maycs.com?


I'd love to order from Macy's, but unfortunately my credit card billing address is international.
  There's literally only a small selection of shadows left on Anastasia's website. They should focus on keeping up with their inventory instead of releasing countless random shades of liquid lipstick and products all the time. I love Anastasia, but their releases always seem so random. I don't really see a concept.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 24, 2015)

^ I agree about the randomness, they just did their summer collection and now their fall collection is launching on the 15th, it's reminding me of Mac!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I'd love to order from Macy's, but unfortunately my credit card billing address is international. There's literally only a small selection of shadows left on Anastasia's website. They should focus on keeping up with their inventory instead of releasing countless random shades of liquid lipstick and products all the time. I love Anastasia, but their releases always seem so random. I don't really see a concept.


  I agree 100%


----------



## Shars (Jun 24, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> I'd love to order from Macy's, *but unfortunately my credit card billing address is international.*
> There's literally only a small selection of shadows left on Anastasia's website. They should focus on keeping up with their inventory instead of releasing countless random shades of liquid lipstick and products all the time. I love Anastasia, but their releases always seem so random. I don't really see a concept.


  The struggle! Even if you add a US billing address to your card, once it's international, Macys rejects the payment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *skips off to Nordies*


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 27, 2015)

All shadows are in stock, I can't believe it!
  I ordered Orange Soda, Burnt Orange Matte, Fawn, Soft Peach, Stone, Birkin, Red Earth and Pink Champagne.
  Any thoughts on these shades?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Without a doubt this is a beautiful shade. However I can think of a few lipsticks that this shade is similar too. (Ruby Woo, Kinky, Merlot...etc)


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 27, 2015)

makesmesmile said:


> All shadows are in stock, I can't believe it! I ordered Orange Soda, Burnt Orange Matte, Fawn, Soft Peach, Stone, Birkin, Red Earth and Pink Champagne. Any thoughts on these shades?


  I have all of em except for Stone. Definitely worth buying!


----------



## Tashaboo (Jun 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Two new shades coming in July
> 
> Dusty Rose
> 
> ...


  i kind of want sepia but I really hate buying dupes... i wonder if this is a dupe for coloured raine soul or marshmallow?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 29, 2015)

Aaand another one


----------



## LiliV (Jun 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Aaand another one


  I was just coming to post this, I am so broke this month! The only shadow I already have from this palette is Morocco and I've been wanting to try a few of the other shades for a while!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  I'll definitely be getting this palette! I wasn't too interested in the previous palette (the Artist Palette) but this one really catches my attention. After purchasing the Lime Crime Venus palette last night, I decided to go on a no-buy for palettes for awhile, but I'm going to have to break it for this! It's a shame that I couldn't stick to my no-buy decision for a full 24 hours, lol.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 1, 2015)

I love the selection of colors in this latest palette. And since I don't have any ABH eye shadow singles, I think I'm going to cave an get this one. The only other eye palette I have from them is the Artist Palette.


----------



## stormborn (Jul 2, 2015)

Those four on the far left :eyelove:


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Those four on the far left


  I like those too! Wish they were a quad instead lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like those too! Wish they were a quad instead lol


 girl its cheaper than their quads + more colors!! :bump:


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> girl its cheaper than their quads + more colors!!


  Wow! I didn't even realise she did quads lol.


----------



## stormborn (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like those too! Wish they were a quad instead lol


  That's exactly what I said! I was sold when I saw the swatches. :eyelove:  





jenise said:


> girl its cheaper than their quads + more colors!! :bump:


  ..and then I said this lol. They got me on the palette. Are they full sized shadows?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2015)

Midnight, Paint, Sorbet are Limited Edition the rest are permanent!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Midnight, Paint, Sorbet are Limited Edition the rest are permanent!


  Veronica and Dusty Rose look interesting.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 3, 2015)

My favorite shades are Sepia, Veronica and Dusty Rose. Paint looks interesting - might need to check that one out in person.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Aaand another one





Dolly Snow said:


> Midnight, Paint, Sorbet are Limited Edition the rest are permanent!


   I think Anastasia is going to get most of my money this month. Especially that palette


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think Anastasia is going to get most of my money this month. Especially that palette


  I definitely want the palette, I would wear all the shades


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 5, 2015)

Swatches from the Shadow Couture Palette!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 5, 2015)

I love this Palette. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love this Palette. The colors are gorgeous.


I agree. I have to have this!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Veronica and Dusty Rose look interesting.


 I'm gonna buy Trust Issues and Dusty Rose... I also like Sorbet


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I definitely want the palette, I would wear all the shades


 I like the shades too


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 5, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm gonna buy Trust Issues and Dusty Rose... I also like Sorbet


  Trust Issues is definitely your color. I know you will rock it because


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Trust Issues is definitely your color. I know you will rock it because :urock:


 Gee thanx lady! R u debating buying DR??? I know u hate the formula


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2015)

I think I need 5 or 6 of the new shades, but Sarafine, Trust Issues and Paint are topping the list.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 8, 2015)

ABH VIntage ️


----------



## Tashaboo (Jul 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Midnight, Paint, Sorbet are Limited Edition the rest are permanent!


  So far i want trust issues, veronica, and maybe dusty rose.. they look similiar just veronica is darker. i feel like i have a dupe for sepia (i have coloured raine.. one of those might look like this i cant tell) i might get sarafine too.. hmm i dont know.. now i know for a fact that i dont like sugar plum.


----------



## dash4 (Jul 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used one of the new liners!
> I love it, it's so pretty!
> It stayed in my waterline all day and on my lashes!
> 
> ...


  I bought it today.. I wore it on my lips and LOVE the color!! I would have purchased a backup, but they only had one left.

  I also bought Sienna, Chocolate, Truffle and Cognac e/s..


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> ABH VIntage ️


   I love Vintage. It's my favorite ABH liquid lipstick. Nyx has a Vintage shade too, by the way.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Gee thanx lady! R u debating buying DR??? I know u hate the formula


  Yes. I like Dusty Rose and Veroinca.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I think I need 5 or 6 of the new shades, but Sarafine, Trust Issues and Paint are topping the list.


  I am not crazy about blues but if I was 18, I would get Paint.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 15, 2015)

Macys has contour palette for 25 just today.  Free shipping too.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Macys has contour palette for 25 just today.  Free shipping too.


  I'm going to the store to get this


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Free shipping too.


  Thanks for the headsup! I just purchased it online so I can get cashback through eBates, but I'm going to pick it up in store. I already have the kit but this deal is too good to pass up, lol.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm going to the store to get this


   Good    





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the headsup! I just purchased it online so I can get cashback through eBates, but I'm going to pick it up in store. I already have the kit but this deal is too good to pass up, lol.


  Yep I do the same, Thurdays is my day off i can pick it up in the store, so i dont have to wait 5 or 7 days for shipping. And Ebates has 8 %    I hope i like it. I bought the medium im nc 30-35


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I hope i like it. I bought the medium im nc 30-35


I was initially planning on solely going to the store to pick it up, but once I checked Ebates and saw they were offering 8% cashback, I had to take advantage of the deal. However, I did cancel my original order and placed another order to have it shipped to my house instead since they were offering free shipping (I'm not really in a rush to get it so I don't mind waiting). I remembered after I placed my first order that I hate going in-store so I'll just wait until it arrives at my doorstep since I didn't have to pay for shipping (had they charged for shipping though, I would have kept my other order because I refuse to pay for shipping unless I have no choice, lol).


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 15, 2015)

I bought the contour kit in light. Was going to wait for fair to be released, but this is such a great deal and may work now that it is summer.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

The new lipsticks are up on Macy's. I'm waiting for the ABH site launch later though, I literally get my items overnight from them I love it! (Standard shipping I mean too!)


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2015)

I told my mom about the deal and she went to Macy's and bought a contour kit for herself (now we both have two!). If I hadn't ordered it online this morning, I would have told her to get me one too since she said they had a lot in stock. But I don't mind waiting since I already have one. This is such an awesome deal!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Jul 15, 2015)

I ordered blush, sorbet and the the new palette this morning


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

I've never tried the liquid lipsticks... how do they feel? Are they at all heavy on the lips or super lightweight? Does it really dry to a matte finish, or more of a satin/demi matte?


----------



## crystalzi (Jul 15, 2015)

Isn't the new stuff supposed to be on srphora today? I've been waiting all morning :/


----------



## jravae (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! I've had the cream contour palette in my cart forever and if I hadn't seen this thread I never would've known about the deal. Thanks, ladies. I'm excited to play with it!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

I had to order from Macy's the ABH site wouldn't let me check out, it kept timing out  At least for once shipping was free on Macy's but it's not as fast as ABH   





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I've never tried the liquid lipsticks... how do they feel? Are they at all heavy on the lips or super lightweight? Does it really dry to a matte finish, or more of a satin/demi matte?


  I really love them! They're definitely full matte, no shine or dew whatsoever. I don't find them heavy either but I wouldn't say lightweight, I feel like they're somewhere in the middle


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I really love them! They're definitely full matte, no shine or dew whatsoever. I don't find them heavy either but I wouldn't say lightweight, I feel like they're somewhere in the middle


  Thank you! Sorry last question; do they have a taste to them?


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Thank you! Sorry last question; do they have a taste to them?


  No taste. They don't have a scent eithe except for their natural makeup scent which u can only smell really if you sniff the wand


----------



## crystalzi (Jul 15, 2015)

Ordered the cream kit and paint from Macy's. Can't wait for sephora to carry the palette!


----------



## Tashaboo (Jul 15, 2015)

So im trying to make my purchase but why is paypal not coming up?? and why am i getting a complete busy number when i call them?? im irritated!!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

Did any of the chocolate beauties buy Sepia?  I'm on the fence with that shade...I'm NC45 for reference


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2015)

I bought Sepia. NC50ish.  I can't wait to get it. Curiosity gor me.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

I forgot to add before- I saw Dusty Rose isn't launching untill next week or something, I really want that one too!  When I saw it wasn't on the ABH site I was like oh come on there's no way it sold out in 10 minutes! I would've been so mad lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey girls don't forget that true ABH Cream Contour kit is on sale at Macy's.com for $25 for today ONLY!!! Don't forget to use Ebates and get 8% cash back too


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

I just bought Veronica,Trust issues, Bengal and Morocco....

  How long does it take to register the savings on your ebate account?


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I bought Sepia. NC50ish. I can't wait to get it. Curiosity gor me.


  Yeah, it's a little intimidating!  I recently purchased Mac Stone and LAS Ghoulish! I wonder if Sepia is similar.....


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I just bought Veronica,Trust issues, Bengal and Morocco....  How long does it take to register the savings on your ebate account?


  Wait from where???


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Wait from where???


  Macy's


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Yeah, it's a little intimidating!  I recently purchased Mac Stone and LAS Ghoulish! I wonder if Sepia is similar.....


If u look on Dupe That's IG page there is a comparison


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Macy's


 Oh ok online gotcha thanx


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I just bought Veronica,Trust issues, Bengal and Morocco....  How long does it take to register the savings on your ebate account?


  Bengal? Morocco? I didn't see theae on the Macy's site. I got Veronica, Sepia, Paint, and Trust Issues.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Bengal? Morocco? I didn't see theae on the Macy's site. I got Veronica, Sepia, Paint, and Trust Issues.


  This is what I bought!!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2015)

Just bought Veronica from the Macy's website! It's the color I wanted the most from the collection so I can't wait to get it!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> This is what I bought!!!!


  I thought I had missed out on some lip colors! I didn't even think about eye shadows. This reminds me to try the ones I have already bought.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

LOL

  I'm sorry!  I should have specified that they were eyeshadows


----------



## Msgyal (Jul 15, 2015)

Just ordered Veronica and Trust Issues. I wasn't planning on it, but free shipping was calling my name and you don't see that too often with Macy's lol.


----------



## dash4 (Jul 15, 2015)

I ordered the cream contour kit in medium.. It looks a little orangy online.. I am a little scared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just ordered a backup of the cream color in Sunset.. I love it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I ordered the cream contour kit in medium.. It looks a little orangy online.. I am a little scared. :shock:   I just ordered a backup of the cream color in Sunset.. I love it.


 I'm not sure if that was a good idea unless u like a strong contour because I use the same one and I'm NW43/NC50


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

Macy's has a free gift with a $55 ABH purchase but I only want the new palette and Trust Issues smh...$50 uuuggghhh


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2015)

I just returned from Ulta and they had the Shadow Couture World Traveler Eye Shadow Palette in stock. I called them ahead of time this afternoon and when they said they had it, I asked them to hold it for me until I could make it there. I wanted to purchase it from Ulta because I had a $10 off birthday coupon to use and only needed to spend $1 and some change to renew my platinum status for 2016. Anastasia definitely got my money today between  the contour cream kit, the lipsticks, and the palette, lol.


----------



## dash4 (Jul 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm not sure if that was a good idea unless u like a strong contour because I use the same one and I'm NW43/NC50


  The light looks SO light though.  I am about a NW25 normally, but during the summer - I am about NW35..

  I am wearing YSL Touche Eclat in B60 and it matches me perfectly.

  I guess I can exchange it for the light if it does not work out.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

dash4 said:


> The light looks SO light though.  I am about a NW25 normally, but during the summer - I am about NW35..  I am wearing YSL Touche Eclat in B60 and it matches me perfectly.  I guess I can exchange it for the light if it does not work out.


 Well it will be workable but ur gonna have to take ur time blending out ur contour... Basically it's not gonna be a 2 min contour like with bronzing powder but u will love the results! I just hope u have similar color powders to set with


----------



## stormborn (Jul 15, 2015)

Ackkk really debating whether or not to get that cream contour kit! Those of you who have it... Thoughts? Need it or leave it? Aaaand how orangey is it IRL? I don't want to be stuck with another orange contour like the Tarte slenderizer stick! We don't have Macy's in Canada so there's really no returning for me..


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ackkk really debating whether or not to get that cream contour kit! Those of you who have it... Thoughts? Need it or leave it? Aaaand how orangey is it IRL? I don't want to be stuck with another orange contour like the Tarte slenderizer stick! We don't have Macy's in Canada so there's really no returning for me..


 Well it's a nice palette to use when u have the time to sit and do it properly... It's not a run out the door in 2 mins kinda thing... U definitely need matching powders to set the creams but the overall effect is very flattering...


----------



## dash4 (Jul 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ackkk really debating whether or not to get that cream contour kit! Those of you who have it... Thoughts? Need it or leave it? Aaaand how orangey is it IRL? I don't want to be stuck with another orange contour like the Tarte slenderizer stick! We don't have Macy's in Canada so there's really no returning for me..


  I watched a video by MannyMua - he used the medium kit.. and it looks so orange on him but he used the orangest shade.

  Now I am watching a video by a girl named Krystal Allen.. and she mixed a light (highlight) shade with a darker (contour) shade.. and it made it almost look cool-toned-- at least more of a neutral tone.  It looks really good on that girl..


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ackkk really debating whether or not to get that cream contour kit! Those of you who have it... Thoughts? Need it or leave it? Aaaand how orangey is it IRL? I don't want to be stuck with another orange contour like the Tarte slenderizer stick! We don't have Macy's in Canada so there's really no returning for me..


  Her contour colours are very orange, both cream and powder. Too warm to contour. Contours should be cool in colour, something with a grey tone.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 15, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Ackkk really debating whether or not to get that cream contour kit! Those of you who have it... Thoughts? Need it or leave it? Aaaand how orangey is it IRL? I don't want to be stuck with another orange contour like the Tarte slenderizer stick! We don't have Macy's in Canada so there's really no returning for me..


  I say go for it and test the waters. It looks great on everybody. Especially the MUAs she send the palette to to demo to the public. I've only heard a handful complain about it   





pinkcrush said:


> Well it's a nice palette to use when u have the time to sit and do it properly... It's not a run out the door in 2 mins kinda thing... U definitely need matching powders to set the creams but the overall effect is very flattering...


  This is so true lol. In order to use it right you gotta be taking your sweet time.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 15, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Bengal? Morocco? I didn't see theae on the Macy's site. I got Veronica, Sepia, Paint, and Trust Issues.


  I got those 4 too! Ugh, this has been an expensive July makeup-wise. And I still want Dusty Rose.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I got those 4 too! Ugh, this has been an expensive July makeup-wise. And I still want Dusty Rose.


  All the realeases are so overwhelming! Lol when I saw Dusty Rose was delayed I was like maybe this will make me not buy it and save money but we all know that isn't true. And bc I hate ordering just 1 item (esp if I have to pay shipping) I will probably end up spending more lol


----------



## crystalzi (Jul 16, 2015)

Bought the traveler palette on sephora this morning! That was the last thing I wanted from these new collections. Now on a no buy for a while :/


----------



## LiliV (Jul 16, 2015)

My Macy's order shipped!


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Jul 16, 2015)

My Macy's order shipped. YAY


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I got those 4 too! *Ugh, this has been an expensive July makeup-wise*. And I still want Dusty Rose.


 Totally co-signing on this expensive July. Nordstrom sale, all these new products (foundations and lipsticks are my weakness but somehow eyeshadow palettes have been arriving at the house too!) that I have to have RIGHT NOW, etc...I have one package coming today and three tomorrow. That doesn't include what I have picked up in stores. I need to go on a no buy just to have time to try out some of the stuff I have bought.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Totally co-signing on this expensive July. Nordstrom sale, all these new products (foundations and lipsticks are my weakness but somehow eyeshadow palettes have been arriving at the house too!) that I have to have RIGHT NOW, etc...I have one package coming today and three tomorrow. That doesn't include what I have picked up in stores. I need to go on a no buy just to have time to try out some of the stuff I have bought.


  I hear you! My UPS, Fedex and USPS delivery people are basically living at my house this month! Lol. I need to to go on a major makeup 'diet' in August. Way too many new releases, sales and exclusives happened this month. It's crazy how much I bought in such a short period of time!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 16, 2015)

I know it's not Anastasia but I revised my MAC contour kit that I posted in this thread before


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 16, 2015)

My Shadow Couture palette shipped from Sephora! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Shars (Jul 17, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  What are the ones on the other side... the highlighting colours?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> What are the ones on the other side... the highlighting colours?


  It's two different pics, but o want to say Taupe shape, lightsweep, accentuate Soft focus, warm light, razin


----------



## Shars (Jul 17, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Soft focus, warm light, razin


  Duhhhh. I just realised you flipped the pan in the second one so the colour names are there! Sorry, lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> My Shadow Couture palette shipped from Sephora! Can't wait to see it in person!


  Beautiful new avatar.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

unknowndreamerx said:


> My Macy's order shipped. YAY


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 17, 2015)

I picked up my contour and brush  yesterday.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 17, 2015)

Can't wait to use it


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> It's two different pics, but o want to say Taupe shape, lightsweep, accentuate Soft focus, warm light, razin


 I love Taupe Shape  for a ultra natural daytime highlight


----------



## LiliV (Jul 18, 2015)

My items arrived from Macy's! I didn't realize they used USPS and I checked the tracking just to see and it said delivered!   Trust Issues is on bottom and Veronica on top   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Trust Issues (top) and Veronica (bottom)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was a little bit nervous the lipsticks would pull just a bit too brown but I love them so far, I think these will be gorgeous! They seem just brown enough without being too much that I can't wear them (brown is my problem color)


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My items arrived from Macy's! I didn't realize they used USPS and I checked the tracking just to see and it said delivered!   Trust Issues is on bottom and Veronica on top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ABH definitely alters their pics with liners n such because those two look nothing like the ABH promo pics on IG, the nerve... Thanx for the swatches


----------



## LiliV (Jul 20, 2015)

I wore Veronica today and I LOVE the color, it'll be so perfect for fall. I wanted to share my thoughts on the new formulation bc I definitely notice a difference. This new formula is much thinner, it reminds me of the Lime Crime Velvetines just not quite that thin. But definitely a lot thinner/more watery than before. Application is the same, still opaque and easy it just has a different feel. Veronica also never 100% dried down on me (it went totally matte but stayed somewhat tacky) it felt more like a regular matte lipstick rather than a liquid lipstick if that gives you an idea on the texture. It was comfortable and I didn't have transfer or fading etc, the wear seems to be exactly the same but there's no full dry down.  My Pure Hollywood and Bambi which I have from the original launches also don't fully dry down so maybe it's just Veronica but I think it's due to the new formula


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jul 20, 2015)

I am loving the new fall colors, but I just can't with the formula of ABH liquid lipsticks. They never seem to dry down and set, even after a while it still feels tacky.. Anyone else experienced this? I have Pure Hollywood, Milk Shake, Baby Pink, Lovely, Spicy, American Doll and Bloodline from the first release and the finish all feel the same to me.. Has the formula been re-formulated?

I've got my eyes on Trust Issues, Veronica, and both Sepia and Paint the most.. Kinda bummed they took off the pro discount on the site for these..


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I am loving the new fall colors, but I just can't with the formula of ABH liquid lipsticks. They never seem to dry down and set, even after a while it still feels tacky.. Anyone else experienced this? I have Pure Hollywood, Milk Shake, Baby Pink, Lovely, Spicy, American Doll and Bloodline from the first release and the finish all feel the same to me.. Has the formula been re-formulated?   I've got my eyes on Trust Issues, Veronica, and both Sepia and Paint the most.. Kinda bummed they took off the pro discount on the site for these..


 I think how many layers we use determines if it drys down or not...  More layers = tacky  Some colors need more than others, and ends up crumbling after a few hours


----------



## LiliV (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I am loving the new fall colors, but I just can't with the formula of ABH liquid lipsticks. They never seem to dry down and set, even after a while it still feels tacky.. Anyone else experienced this? I have Pure Hollywood, Milk Shake, Baby Pink, Lovely, Spicy, American Doll and Bloodline from the first release and the finish all feel the same to me.. Has the formula been re-formulated?
> 
> I've got my eyes on Trust Issues, Veronica, and both Sepia and Paint the most.. Kinda bummed they took off the pro discount on the site for these..


  Their new Fall lipsticks have a new formulation.  For me most of mine completely dry down except for Pure Hollywood and Bambi


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ladies! I think I remember seeing on here how to revive a dried up dipbrow? I went through a brow wiz phase and went through two but now I'm back to my dipbrow. It isn't that old at all but horribly dry and it ls crumbly and hard to apply sometimes. Is it salvageable?


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi ladies! I think I remember seeing on here how to revive a dried up dipbrow? I went through a brow wiz phase and went through two but now I'm back to my dipbrow. It isn't that old at all but horribly dry and it ls crumbly and hard to apply sometimes. Is it salvageable?


  cant u revive em the same way u would with gel liners? only thing that comes to mind is Inglot duraline


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi ladies! I think I remember seeing on here how to revive a dried up dipbrow? I went through a brow wiz phase and went through two but now I'm back to my dipbrow. It isn't that old at all but horribly dry and it ls crumbly and hard to apply sometimes. Is it salvageable?


  You can't safely revive the entire container without inviting baterial growth. But you can try and scoop some out (enough for one use) and mix it with some of the various products on the market to try and soften it back up. But there are ways that I've found to ensure that it doesn't dry out in the first place. I'm able to use a full jar of gel-based products without them drying out at all. It's all in how use them while you have them.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You can't safely revive the entire container without inviting baterial growth. But you can try and scoop some out (enough for one use) and mix it with some of the various products on the market to try and soften it back up. But there are ways that I've found to ensure that it doesn't dry out in the first place. I'm able to use a full jar of gel-based products without them drying out at all. It's all in how use them while you have them.


  Thanks for the tips! For my next jar, what would you recommend for trying to keep it from drying out as long as possble? I appreciate it!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks for the tips! For my next jar, what would you recommend for trying to keep it from drying out as long as possble? I appreciate it!


  I call it the Flip & Dip. Get what you need on the brush and then flip the jar upside down on the counter. Then if you need more on your brush, flip it back over, grab more, and flip it back up side. You never want to leave it exposed to air except for when you're getting product out of it. By flipping and dipping toure minimizing the air exposure, decreasing the dry out time. I can hit the bottom of the jar every time with this method without it drying out.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I call it the Flip & Dip. Get what you need on the brush and then flip the jar upside down on the counter. Then if you need more on your brush, flip it back over, grab more, and flip it back up side. You never want to leave it exposed to air except for when you're getting product out of it. By flipping and dipping toure minimizing the air exposure, decreasing the dry out time. I can hit the bottom of the jar every time with this method without it drying out.


Same method I use (because putting the top on every time before I'm actually done using the product is a hassle lol). I can't recall the last product I've actually had dry out


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 21, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Same method I use (because putting the top on every time before I'm actually done using the product is a hassle lol). I can't recall the last product I've actually had dry out


  Yup yup!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've got three liquid lipsticks in my cart - Sorbet, Craft, and Paint. I'm content with the first two but I feel like my only draw to Paint is that it's LE. I already have LA Splash Sirius which hasn't been touched other than to wear in my house but I like the slight shimmer Paint seems to have. I'm also iffy because I've heard such mixed things on this formula.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've got three liquid lipsticks in my cart - Sorbet, Craft, and Paint. I'm content with the first two but I feel like my only draw to Paint is that it's LE. I already have LA Splash Sirius which hasn't been touched other than to wear in my house but I like the slight shimmer Paint seems to have. I'm also iffy because I've heard such mixed things on this formula.


  I have Paint and it is a bit different than Sirius. The shimmer is nice and gives it more dimension than Sirius. I have ABH lipsticks in the old and supposedly new formulas (I admit the newer products have a more liquidy texture than my old ones) and I have no problem comfortably wearing them with moisturized lips.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 21, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I have Paint and it is a bit different than Sirius. The shimmer is nice and gives it more dimension than Sirius. I have ABH lipsticks in the old and supposedly new formulas (I admit the newer products have a more liquidy texture than my old ones) and I have no problem comfortably wearing them with moisturized lips.


  Thanks!   ah I had 3 in my cart because I thought free shipping was over $50 but it's over $99. $10 shipping is insane. Will these turn up anywhere else?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!   ah I had 3 in my cart because I thought free shipping was over $50 but it's over $99. $10 shipping is insane. Will these turn up anywhere else?


 So far they have not.  I thought when these lipsticks made their debut that I heard they would be at Sephora within the year but they are still showing as a Macy's exclusive. The free shipping at $50 comes and goes often for beauty products.  It will be back again.


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!   ah I had 3 in my cart because I thought free shipping was over $50 but it's over $99. $10 shipping is insane. Will these turn up anywhere else?


 Macy's iss free shipping over $50 for beauty products! And for ABH's website - welcome10 is still working for ten percent off


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi ladies! I think I remember seeing on here how to revive a dried up dipbrow? I went through a brow wiz phase and went through two but now I'm back to my dipbrow. It isn't that old at all but horribly dry and it ls crumbly and hard to apply sometimes. Is it salvageable?


  I use OFRA fix it.. that stuff is amazing!

  http://ofracosmetics.com/fix-it.aspx


----------



## Tashaboo (Jul 22, 2015)

yahhh my stuff finally came in!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> So far they have not.  I thought when these lipsticks made their debut that I heard they would be at Sephora within the year but they are still showing as a Macy's exclusive. The free shipping at $50 comes and goes often for beauty products.  It will be back again.


  I think she said 2016


----------



## Tashaboo (Jul 23, 2015)

looks like we have some youtube vids... now i wish i got veronica and sepia instead of sarafine

  https://youtu.be/BkkDNI4DPMc



  https://youtu.be/0pkOwEPD_pA


  https://youtu.be/qxZXocOrHx8


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 23, 2015)

Didn't think I'd like the new palette but it swatched nicely with primer on my hand. I picked it up! Can't wait to make some looks with it.


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful new avatar.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 30, 2015)

Wearing Veronica today, I really love this shade. It's so much darker on me than in the tube but I'm all about this color lol. I haven't been wearing many brights this summer I don't know why! I've been into my Fall shades. Pic is a little blurry, I was rushing to get to work as usual lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 30, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Wearing Veronica today, I really love this shade. It's so much darker on me than in the tube but I'm all about this color lol. I haven't been wearing many brights this summer I don't know why! I've been into my Fall shades. Pic is a little blurry, I was rushing to get to work as usual lol


  Vintage looks amazing on you. I could see why you may want to make it your signature color. ( at least until,the next great shade comes out)


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  gorgeous!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 30, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Wearing Veronica today, I really love this shade. It's so much darker on me than in the tube but I'm all about this color lol. I haven't been wearing many brights this summer I don't know why! I've been into my Fall shades. Pic is a little blurry, I was rushing to get to work as usual lol


   Beautiful


----------



## LiliV (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 2, 2015)

is ABH available in london? i'd love to buy some of the liquid lipsticks but i hate buying without swatching myself.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a release date yet for those highlighters we saw a while back? I know it said August, but didn't have an exact date. I'm DYING for those!!!!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 4, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a release date yet for those highlighters we saw a while back? I know it said August, but didn't have an exact date. I'm DYING for those!!!!


  I don't think they ever gave a specific date, I feel like it was late August though?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 4, 2015)

I hope so, I've been drooling over those ever since I saw the pics lol


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 5, 2015)

How is shipping from the Anastasia website . . . is it slow?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> How is shipping from the Anastasia website . . . is it slow?


  I usually get stuff super quick from them


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I usually get stuff super quick from them


  Thanks!  Now all I need is for them to restock the lippies I want.  I figure I'll buy them from their website since I have the 10% off code.  I wonder when they'll be in Macy's stores.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Thanks!  Now all I need is for them to restock the lippies I want.  I figure I'll buy them from their website since I have the 10% off code.  *I wonder when they'll be in Macy's stores.*


  Sometime next year i believe


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I usually get stuff super quick from them


  Me too!


----------



## makesmesmile (Aug 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Me too!


Same here! 
  I feel like they really improved their shipping. I ordered some of the shadows from the summer collection three days ago and received them today.
  On that note, has anyone tried them?
  I got Amber, Peach Sorbet, Cognac and Labyrinth, but I haven't played with them yet.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 6, 2015)

I was able to snag the Veronica lippie in store at Macy's.  They're starting to get the fall collection but Veronica and Trust Issues are sold out at some stores already. They definitely changed the formula, they're much better than the last collection.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 6, 2015)

Ugh, so disappointed. I stopped in my local macy's to check out the impulse section where they have all the ABH stuff. It was nearly wiped clean. Maybe had two e/s singles out of all the colors, half the glosses, 1/3rd of the liquid lips... It was so sad. The SA said they don't send shipments in a timely manner so they're always "out." Dang, don't know if that's Macy's problem on keeping up with stock or ABH.  Nothing I wanted was there.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 6, 2015)

I received a Macy's gift card for my birthday last month and decided to use it today to get 4 eyeshadows (since they offer a discount if you purchase 4). I got Mermaid, Dragonfly, Metal and Dusty Rose (which I originally didn't plan on getting). I really wanted Star Cobalt but it's out of stock in all of the Macy's that have impulse sections within 100 miles of me, which is why I chose Dusty Rose on somewhat of a whim, however, it seems like it will make a great transition shade and will be a unique color in my eyeshadow collection. I ordered it online to get cash back but will be picking it up in store tomorrow (I wanted to avoid paying shipping since there wasn't anything else I wanted from Macy's) after my reflexology appointment, which is in the same area. I could have just went to the store tomorrow and picked them up myself but I didn't want any of the colors to go out of stock before I got there (I tend to get very paranoid about these things).


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 6, 2015)

i caved and bought ABH Shadow Couture palette i hope i like it.


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Nothing I wanted was there.


  my Macy's  has everything in stock  plus they have an extra  box with all the new colors. i didnt buy  any


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> i caved and bought ABH Shadow Couture palette i hope i like it. :sigh:


  Got it on Wednesday and the couple colors I've tried so far I really like!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I picked up my contour and brush  yesterday.


  I have to try the contour, it looks like it isn't dark enough for me but I couldn't pass up $25 at Macy's! If it doesn't work I'll put it in my kit to use on others.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have to try the contour, it looks like it isn't dark enough for me but I couldn't pass up $25 at Macy's! If it doesn't work I'll put it in my kit to use on others.


  Her contour kits are crap. The colours are so wrong for contouring. I'd return it and save your $25.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Her contour kits are crap. The colours are so wrong for contouring. I'd return it and save your $25.


  Omg really?!


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Omg really?!


 Did u buy the one in the pic??? That's the one I have and it's dark enough for me... Don't forget u have to set with corresponding powders which will intensify the contour/highlight... The orange is good for color correcting... It's definitely something I wouldn't use everyday, u actually have to have the time and patience to to use it correctly IMO


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Did u buy the one in the pic??? That's the one I have and it's dark enough for me... Don't forget u have to set with corresponding powders which will intensify the contour/highlight... The orange is good for color correcting... It's definitely something I wouldn't use everyday, u actually have to have the time and patience to to use it correctly IMO


  Yes the darkest one. Creams are not for a quick makeup job in the least.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes the darkest one. Creams are not for a quick makeup job in the least.


 The kit in the pic is Medium... That's the one that I have and I like it for those days I wanna be fancy... I got medium because the orange color which is excellent for neutralizing my hyperpigmentation and the highlight colors r brighter than the Deep... I feel I can get more use out of the Medium kit because I can also mix the shades and get exactly the shade I'm looking for vs Deep


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> The kit in the pic is Medium... That's the one that I have and I like it for those days I wanna be fancy... I got medium because the orange color which is excellent for neutralizing my hyperpigmentation and the highlight colors r brighter than the Deep... I feel I can get more use out of the Medium kit because I can also mix the shades and get exactly the shade I'm looking for vs Deep


  Girl.I didn't really look at them. I just picked Deep since that's what I need in most contour palettes. Lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Omg really?!


  Yup. All of her colours, powder or cream, are far too warm! Nothing grey-based about them, which contour colours are supposed to be. They are great for bronzing tho :lmao:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. All of her colours, powder or cream, are far too warm! Nothing grey-based about them, which contour colours are supposed to be. They are great for bronzing tho :lmao:


  Grrrrr. Thanks. I never even looked at them in store before buying.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. All of her colours, powder or cream, are far too warm! Nothing grey-based about them, which contour colours are supposed to be. They are great for bronzing tho :lmao:


I've said this a million times but a lot of people fail to understand this. They are great highlight and bronzing palettes but they are NOT contour colors at all. I get clients that still think that bronzers and contour products are the same thing.


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I've said this a million times but a lot of people fail to understand this. They are great highlight and bronzing palettes but they are NOT contour colors at all. I get clients that still think that bronzers and contour products are the same thing.


  We have youtube to thank for that misconception!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> We have youtube to thank for that misconception!


Sadly this is true.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I've said this a million times but a lot of people fail to understand this. They are great highlight and bronzing palettes but they are NOT contour colors at all. I get clients that still think that bronzers and contour products are the same thing.





Shars said:


> We have youtube to thank for that misconception!


  Mmmhmm. You can't argue with colour theory, but people sure do try!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I've said this a million times but a lot of people fail to understand this. They are great highlight and bronzing palettes but they are NOT contour colors at all. I get clients that still think that bronzers and contour products are the same thing.


  Oh well then okay, I don't do heavy contouring anyway, especially with creams, I'll use it for highlighting. I'll go play with them in the store and see if I should exchange mine for the middle color though. I was literally there at Macy's buying the World Traveller palette two days ago too :sigh: Wth hasn't she changed them then if they're all wrong?! That baffles me. I prefer powder but figured I'd try this since it was $25 (I love a deal ). I at one point wanted the Coverfx one then asked myself for that price how much will I use it? That highlight color in that deep palette tho' :eyelove:


----------



## stormborn (Aug 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Mmmhmm. You can't argue with colour theory, but people sure do try!


  What's your take on Sephora's new greyish contour blush (tranquil/los cabos) vs. marc jacobs instamarc in 040 mirage?

  http://www.sephora.com/colorful-blush-P291430?keyword=SEPHORA%20COLLECTION%20Colorful%20Blush%20P291430&skuId=1661107&_requestid=79810


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What's your take on Sephora's new greyish contour blush (tranquil/los cabos) vs. marc jacobs instamarc in 040 mirage?  http://www.sephora.com/colorful-blu... Blush P291430&skuId=1661107&_requestid=79810


  Just by looking at it on the screen, los cabos looks more taupe, not enough grey, but that's just on the screen. If it has more grey in person it may work for fairer skin. Tranquil looks great tho.   Marc Jacobs Mirage is a bronzer. The colour description even says "light bronze".


----------



## jenise (Aug 8, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What's your take on Sephora's new greyish contour blush (tranquil/los cabos) vs. marc jacobs instamarc in 040 mirage?  http://www.sephora.com/colorful-blu... Blush P291430&skuId=1661107&_requestid=79810


 Mirage actually has a very grey undertone so it works pretty well as a contour powder. Tranquil is straight up grey; I swatched it in store the other day but didn't get any pics!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What's your take on Sephora's new greyish contour blush (tranquil/los cabos) vs. marc jacobs instamarc in 040 mirage?  http://www.sephora.com/colorful-blu... Blush P291430&skuId=1661107&_requestid=79810


  Shoot I didn't even see these before! I've only noticed the blushes. I need to check out Tranquil in store. Maybe I'll go later. And they have illuminators! Need to check out Jubilant and Secretive. ompom:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mirage actually has a very grey undertone so it works pretty well as a contour powder. Tranquil is straight up grey; I swatched it in store the other day but didn't get any pics!


  Will any work as a contour on me you think? I'm NW45/NC50 in MAC.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Will any work as a contour on me you think? I'm NW45/NC50 in MAC.


I think Tranquil will come off wayyyy too ashy on our skin (I'm NC50 too)

  I saw it at Sephora the other day and didn't even swatch it it look hopeless. I haven't seen Mirage


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I think Tranquil will come off wayyyy too ashy on our skin (I'm NC50 too)
> 
> I saw it at Sephora the other day and didn't even swatch it it look hopeless. I haven't seen Mirage


  *womp womp* Thanks, lol.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 11, 2015)

I notice Anastasia's contours are indeed too warm to contour. They're great for bronzing and adding warmth to the face, but not to contour.

I bought the medium cream contour kit when Macy's had it for $25. I will say this -- the contours in that kit are not great for contouring. They're far too warm. My favorite in the palette would have to be the banana (it's so great for highlighting) and the coral color for color correcting. Is it worth the $25, sure. $40? No.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I notice Anastasia's contours are indeed too warm to contour. They're great for bronzing and adding warmth to the face, but not to contour.
> 
> I bought the medium cream contour kit when Macy's had it for $25. I will say this -- the contours in that kit are not great for contouring. They're far too warm. My favorite in the palette would have to be the banana (it's so great for highlighting) and the coral color for color correcting. Is it worth the $25, sure. $40? No.


  You just reminded me that I was supposed to dig out the Deep one I got and compare it to the Medium and exchange if I need to. Never even opened it but to look at it when I got it.


----------



## Lily Evens (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks for starting this trend


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 12, 2015)

So i see veronica and sepia on the anastasia website.. but why can't I purchase them??


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 12, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> So i see veronica and sepia on the anastasia website.. but why can't I purchase them??


  They're out of stock online but I picked them up at a Macy's Impulse counter.  They had just gotten a large shipment of all of the new lippies.


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 12, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> They're out of stock online but I picked them up at a Macy's Impulse counter. They had just gotten a large shipment of all of the new lippies.


  ohh got it.. i see the dusty rose on the macy website..Is that finally instores as well?


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 12, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> ohh got it.. i see the dusty rose on the macy website..Is that finally instores as well?


  Yes. They had just gotten it in stock when I went to the store. I got Veronica last week and Dusty Rose yesterday. They both are nice shades. I plan to go back and get Trust Issues closer to the fall. I was surprised that they had all of the shades in a large quantity because I went last week and they didn't have Dusty Rose and only 2 Veronicas.


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 12, 2015)

dusty rose and trust issues


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2015)

Not sure if anyone else was aware of this. I've been having issues with my pro discount working for the last few weeks, so i had emailed them a couple weeks ago and was told they were having technical issues and that they were working on it. The discount would apply off and on for about a week or so and then it stopped working completely and hasn't applied now for a couple weeks. So i just emailed the and this is the response i got.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Not sure if anyone else was aware of this. I've been having issues with my pro discount working for the last few weeks, so i had emailed them a couple weeks ago and was told they were having technical issues and that they were working on it. The discount would apply off and on for about a week or so and then it stopped working completely and hasn't applied now for a couple weeks. So i just emailed the and this is the response i got.


  ... You'd think they'd ask for your cc number or give you a code to use. Whoops sorry it's not working anymore. Please keep buying from us. hboy:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ... You'd think they'd ask for your cc number or give you a code to use. Whoops sorry it's not working anymore. Please keep buying from us. hboy:


  Right!? I've been waiting to buy for weeks until it was straightened out, wondering what the eff was going on over there. Maybe give a reason why it's not working, something!


----------



## nt234 (Aug 18, 2015)

Went on a hunt for Shadow Couture World Traveler today because I didn't think I needed it (silly me!), and now I regret trying to suppress my need for it for so long. lol. I'll be ordering it online I guess.


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 19, 2015)

So I am contemplating on if I want to keep sepia.. it's a little lighter than should but darker than marshmallow. . Ugh..also please forgive the quality of the pic.. I'm trying to get better with the grids and the pics and stuff :meh:


----------



## PolaBerry (Aug 24, 2015)

i don't get why we can't get the discount over the phone or something


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 24, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> i don't get why we can't get the discount over the phone or something


  Cuz they're stupid!


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Cuz they're stupid!


  and greedy.  I think they are letting the hype get to their heads.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> and greedy.  I think they are letting the hype get to their heads.


  Yes! They think they're hot stuff now so no more pro discount. They think everyone will buy their stuff at full price now.


----------



## stormborn (Aug 26, 2015)

What happened with the highlighters? Have they launched?


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>



I've been so disappointed with their pro discount as of late! I receive their discount and slowly they removed the pro discount on the liquid lipsticks and then lip glosses. I contacted their customer service two days ago and I was told only certain items that are marked on red were eligible for a discount. I responded, "Yes, I am aware of that." and I sent a screen shot of the page where no where in the site the pro discount was being honored. I got the same e-mail as above.

They are inconsistent and they are very hard to get a hold of. I'm quite disappointed, so I'll be going to Nigel's for Anastasia. If you ladies want the Shadow Couture palette, their website says they have it in stock. If you are a part of the pro program, you can also get it at a discounted price.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 26, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What happened with the highlighters? Have they launched?


Not yet  I could have sworn they said August, but I guess it got pushed back. I have been dying for those ever since I first saw the sneak peek pictures!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 26, 2015)

stormborn said:


> What happened with the highlighters? Have they launched?





sullenxriot182 said:


> Not yet  I could have sworn they said August, but I guess it got pushed back. I have been dying for those ever since I first saw the sneak peek pictures!


  Me too. A couple of bloggers posted 8/25 but I guess not.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Me too. A couple of bloggers posted 8/25 but I guess not.


  I don't rely on her posted dates for anything anymore.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 26, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Me too. A couple of bloggers posted 8/25 but I guess not.





erine1881 said:


> I don't rely on her posted dates for anything anymore.


  I believe Norvina commented on IG the earliest they could be out would be 9/15 on the Macy's website.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm still not sure about the highlighters, I kind of feel like they'll all be too dark on my skin. Starlight would probably work but I haven't seen enough swatches to decide


----------



## PolaBerry (Aug 28, 2015)

I think pro discount isn't available because they are changing the terms


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 28, 2015)

They'll supposedly be on the Macy's website tomorrow. we shall see!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> They'll supposedly be on the Macy's website tomorrow. we shall see!


 ToMm only on ABH website!! 15th Macy's I think!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ToMm only on ABH website!! 15th Macy's I think!!


  Woohoo even better then! I get stuff faster from ABH than I do from Macy's lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I think pro discount isn't available because they are changing the terms


  Ahhhh. They're cracking down!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 28, 2015)

I want all the highlighters and brush but I'm going to get in Macys


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 29, 2015)

The ABH website has been down for me all morning


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 29, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> The ABH website has been down for me all morning


  Ive been trying all day. They are worse than MAC.  I'll wait until they come to Macy's.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 29, 2015)

Do we know if the Illuminators will be at sephora too. Or just Macy's and the ABH site?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 29, 2015)

singer82 said:


> Do we know if the Illuminators will be at sephora too. Or just Macy's and the ABH site?


  No sephora


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 29, 2015)

Macy's on Monday according to the ABH Instagram. They posted on there that the site was down for maintenance for this launch, but apparently they're having more issue than they anticipated because it hasn't worked all day long lol. This is a bummer because I was excited to order them today, but I can wait till Monday!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 30, 2015)

ABH has a booth at The Makeup Show Pop-Up Shop this weekend and I wondered if they might have these there, but they didn't.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 31, 2015)

The highlighters are up on Macy's.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ordered Starlight first thing this morning, can't wait! Macy's really needs other shipping options. Almost $10 shipping for one stinkin' highlighter is ridiculous.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 31, 2015)

The shipping costs for beauty orders under $50 on Macy's website is so off-putting. I wanted to purchase Peach Nectar and Riviera on two separate cards but spending approximately $20 to ship two relatively small products is unreasonable. As much as I want to order them now, I'm going to wait until they launch on Anastasia Beverly Hills' website so I can get them without paying for shipping or taxes, or wait to get them in-store at Macy's (either by going there and just getting them or ordering online to pick up in-store) and avoid shipping costs.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 31, 2015)

It's odd to me that they're still not up on the ABH website. I get that the site was down for maintenance, but it's been up now since yesterday and the Illuminators and the new contour palettes still aren't on there when they were supposed to be released what, Saturday? Someone screwed up massively there lol!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Aug 31, 2015)

Did anyone order these from Macy's ? I don't know which one or two to get :/


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Did anyone order these from Macy's ? I don't know which one or two to get :/


   I was very tempted by SH but didn't commit


----------



## mac-obsessed (Aug 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I was very tempted by SH but didn't commit


 I ended up getting SH and the rose gold one hope I like em


----------



## singer82 (Aug 31, 2015)

Got Starlight. Excited! Debatibg So Hollywood. But got WOG so don't think I need it. I love Macy's but not buying from them online. Always have issues. So I threw in a gel nail top coat n one of the new MAC cremesheens to make it 50. Hate their shipping!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 31, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> Did anyone order these from Macy's ? I don't know which one or two to get :/


  I ordered Riviera and Peach Nectar.  I'm going to swatch SH in store before I decide to buy.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2015)

mac-obsessed said:


> I ended up getting SH and the rose gold one hope I like em


  Yay! Let us know when you get them


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 1, 2015)

They've changed their website and the login seems different to me. For those who have/had an existing account, did you have to create a new one? I am not seeing an option to login without creating a new account unless I'm logging in through Facebook, Amazon or Google..?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 1, 2015)

They've arrived-- L-R is Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood

  They are quite metallic... I'm not sure how they'll play with my skin (or my skin tone) but I'm looking forward to playing once I get home. Please excuse the messy desk background!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They've arrived-- L-R is Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood
> 
> They are quite metallic... I'm not sure how they'll play with my skin (or my skin tone) but I'm looking forward to playing once I get home. Please excuse the messy desk background!


  Thank you so much for posting swatches! I've been looking forward to seeing how these particular colors would work on darker skin. As you've stated, they do come across quite metallic, but I'm hoping that they blend out nicely. Please keep us updated with how you like them when you are really able to play with them!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2015)

I think I'll skip. Haven't even made a dent in my other highlighters.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They've arrived-- L-R is Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood  They are quite metallic... I'm not sure how they'll play with my skin (or my skin tone) but I'm looking forward to playing once I get home. Please excuse the messy desk background!


  Thank you for the swatches unfortunately I think these will all look like the same color on darker skin tones. I'm gonna have to pass. I will just get the brush, but p,ease still keep us posted


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They've arrived-- L-R is Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood  They are quite metallic... I'm not sure how they'll play with my skin (or my skin tone) but I'm looking forward to playing once I get home. Please excuse the messy desk background!


 Thank you for the swatches!! I am not a big fan of the metallic highlighters either!! For some reason my interest in these has waned!! If it had launched on Saturday as announced I might have done it lol !! But I can pass now!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 1, 2015)

TheLadyDanger said:


> They've changed their website and the login seems different to me. For those who have/had an existing account, did you have to create a new one? I am not seeing an option to login without creating a new account unless I'm logging in through Facebook, Amazon or Google..?


  Omg it was so annoying! That's the only way to sign on. Thankfully my pro account email is the same as my google email, so i used google to sign on. Still no pro discount showing tho, so i just reapplied (again, like i did the last time they reupped the site), so hoping they approve it and my pro discount will be showing soon and i can order the products that the discount applies to that I've been waiting on for months   Did i mention how annoying it is!?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2015)

So update on the highlighters:

  I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 2, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:
> 
> I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.


Thanks for the update.  Those are the two I ordered and really liked.  Oh well, I'm glad I ordered them from Macy's just in case I have to return them.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 2, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:
> 
> I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.


  Thank you for providing a follow-up review of the illuminators. I intended on purchasing Peach Nectar and Riviera once they became available on Anastasia Beverly Hills' website, however, I don't think they will be flattering on my skin tone, therefore, I will not be purchasing either. I'm glad you like So Hollywood though!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:
> 
> I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.


  that's disappointing about peach nectar.  That's the one I was looking to get.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:  I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.





msvluvsmac said:


> Thanks for the update.  Those are the two I ordered and really liked.  Oh well, I'm glad I ordered them from Macy's just in case I have to return them.


  At least you can return them.  Glad SH at least is a keeper.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 2, 2015)

My highlighters were delivered unexpectedly today and I'm really disappointed. NYCBeautyJunkie, you were right.  They both look the same on my skin but have nice texture and they're beautiful in the compact. I won't fall for all the hype next time.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> My highlighters were delivered unexpectedly today and I'm really disappointed. NYCBeautyJunkie, you were right.  They both look the same on my skin but have nice texture and they're beautiful in the compact. I won't fall for all the hype next time.


  Aw, no :/


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 2, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:  I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.





msvluvsmac said:


> My highlighters were delivered unexpectedly today and I'm really disappointed. NYCBeautyJunkie, you were right.  They both look the same on my skin but have nice texture and they're beautiful in the compact. I won't fall for all the hype next time.


  Well this sucks to hear. I ordered Riviera and So Hollywood and they are on their way to me. I hope it doesn't disappoint. I'm an NC40-42, what shade are you guys?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Well this sucks to hear. I ordered Riviera and So Hollywood and they are on their way to me. I hope it doesn't disappoint. I'm an NC40-42, what shade are you guys?


  I'm NC50; I think you'll be just fine


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 3, 2015)

Double post


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 3, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Well this sucks to hear. I ordered Riviera and So Hollywood and they are on their way to me. I hope it doesn't disappoint. I'm an NC40-42, what shade are you guys?


  NC50


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 3, 2015)

My Starlight should be here today...anxiously waiting lol


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 3, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:  I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two (which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway) to Macys this week.


  Since we're the same skin tone, that gives me insight on how they may show up on me.   It's disappointing as Riviera was the one I was most excited to get. I won't decide for sure until my package arrives.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 3, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Omg it was so annoying! That's the only way to sign on. Thankfully my pro account email is the same as my google email, so i used google to sign on. Still no pro discount showing tho, so i just reapplied (again, like i did the last time they reupped the site), so hoping they approve it and my pro discount will be showing soon and i can order the products that the discount applies to that I've been waiting on for months   Did i mention how annoying it is!?


I guess they finally updated it. I got an email saying that the update is complete and the pro discount is there. They sent a temporary password since they reset accounts


----------



## PolaBerry (Sep 3, 2015)

I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_

_WTH? im so over their website _


----------



## jenise (Sep 3, 2015)

peach nectar, so hollywood, & riviera! I love these!! I love the formula, don't find them overly metallic at all & the colors look distinctively different on my skintone (around nc30)


----------



## dash4 (Sep 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_
> 
> _WTH? im so over their website _


  What in the world??


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

jenise said:


> peach nectar, so hollywood, & riviera! I love these!! I love the formula, don't find them overly metallic at all & the colors look distinctively different on my skintone (around nc30)


  Lovely!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_ _WTH? im so over their website _


Wow! Wonder what that's about


----------



## PolaBerry (Sep 3, 2015)

Idk im nervous about it. Makes me want to just cancel the order and just forget about the pro discount and go to sephora!


----------



## lizmcl (Sep 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_
> 
> _WTH? im so over their website _


  This has just happened to be too! I'm hoping its a glitch now ive seen you post as i don't see how it could be fraud!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> Idk im nervous about it. Makes me want to just cancel the order and just forget about the pro discount and go to sephora!


Try contacting them tomorrow.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 3, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> Idk im nervous about it. Makes me want to just cancel the order and just forget about the pro discount and go to sephora!


I'd call or at least shoot them an email and see why the heck it's saying that. That's crazy! lol definitely never heard of that happening before!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 3, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I guess they finally updated it. I got an email saying that the update is complete and the pro discount is there. They sent a temporary password since they reset accounts


  Yup, i got the email today too. I can finally order my shadows that I've been waiting on (if they're in stock that is).    





PolaBerry said:


> I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_ _WTH? im so over their website _


  Oh that's not good!


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 4, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_
> 
> _WTH? im so over their website _
> 
> ...


  YES!! I got the email as well and I'm ready to finally get my shadows


----------



## dashingdoll4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Did anyone find out what happen? Mine says the same.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 7, 2015)

The new illuminators, contour kit, and the Dusty Rose liquid lipstick are all now available on their website. I ordered the Dusty Rose liquid lipstick and the Vintage lip gloss. Unfortunately, I had to create an all new account as my previous login information didn't work when I tried to log in, so my order history from my previous account is gone. I could have logged in using my Amazon, Facebook, or Google accounts but I personally didn't want to link those accounts to my account with Anastasia Beverly Hills.


----------



## leonah (Sep 7, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I was able to snag the Veronica lippie in store at Macy's. They're starting to get the fall collection but Veronica and Trust Issues are sold out at some stores already. They definitely changed the formula, they're much better than the last collection.


  oh no so the old collection is still bad? I recently made my first purchase and bought pure hollywood (mainly for mixing with the other colors) and veronica + trust issues. today I also bought so hollywood and dusty rose. but from my first order I didn't get any confirmation email and saw on their insta that I wasn't the only one.. still no confirmation from the first order


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 7, 2015)

leonah said:


> oh no so the old collection is still bad? I recently made my first purchase and bought pure hollywood (mainly for mixing with the other colors) and veronica + trust issues. today I also bought so hollywood and dusty rose. but from my first order I didn't get any confirmation email and saw on their insta that I wasn't the only one.. still no confirmation from the first order


  No confirmation email here either. Thankfully i wrote down the order number tho so ican call them if i don't get anything in a few days.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 7, 2015)

leonah said:


> oh no so the old collection is still bad? I recently made my first purchase and bought pure hollywood (mainly for mixing with the other colors) and veronica + trust issues. today I also bought so hollywood and dusty rose. but from my first order I didn't get any confirmation email and saw on their insta that I wasn't the only one.. still no confirmation from the first order


  I bought Pure Hollywood when it first came out and returned it because the formula was horrible, I don't know if they changed it.  The new lippies are much better.    





erine1881 said:


> No confirmation email here either. Thankfully i wrote down the order number tho so ican call them if i don't get anything in a few days.


  You may not have gotten confirmation because of the holiday.  I tried to call another company today about an order and their customer service was closed.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 7, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I bought Pure Hollywood when it first came out and returned it because the formula was horrible, I don't know if they changed it.  The new lippies are much better.  You may not have gotten confirmation because of the holiday.  I tried to call another company today about an order and their customer service was closed.


  Thanks, but i ordered a week ago, so i don't think the holiday had anything to do with it. I think it's just because her company sucks. I've been ordering stuff online all weekend long and have gotten confirmations from everyone else :shrugs:


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks, but i ordered a week ago, so i don't think the holiday had anything to do with it. I think it's just because her company sucks. I've been ordering stuff online all weekend long and have gotten confirmations from everyone else :shrugs:


  Wow! That's ridiculous.


----------



## leonah (Sep 8, 2015)

yeah I emailed them before because I ordered first on 31st and the second order yesterday and still got a confirmation email from the last one. they asked me for my order number so I wrote it down to them and waited but no answer.. so I emailed them again yesterday to see what's up with my first order but nothing yet...

  well I hope they changed the formula on all of their liquid lipsticks along with the new range of colors!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 8, 2015)

leonah said:


> yeah I emailed them before because I ordered first on 31st and the second order yesterday and still got a confirmation email from the last one. they asked me for my order number so I wrote it down to them and waited but no answer.. so I emailed them again yesterday to see what's up with my first order but nothing yet...
> 
> well I hope they changed the formula on all of their liquid lipsticks along with the new range of colors!


Good luck with getting your orders ladies.  Lesson learned:  I won't be ordering from ABH, I'll wait to get it from Macy's.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Good luck with getting your orders ladies.  Lesson learned:  I won't be ordering from ABH, I'll wait to get it from Macy's.


  I, too, learned that lesson the hard way. I promised myself after my last order that I will not purchase another thing from them. The liquid matte lipstick formula was very disappointing when compared to KVD, Colorpop and Lime Crime.


----------



## annemariemakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

PolaBerry said:


> I also received an email about the pro update. I logged in and purchased a bunch of things i needed. And the status of my order says:_Suspected Fraud_
> 
> _WTH? im so over their website _


  I just noticed the same thing with my order!  I just sent them an email about it.  Did they happen to get back to you about it??


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 9, 2015)

annemariemakeup said:


> I just noticed the same thing with my order!  I just sent them an email about it.  Did they happen to get back to you about it??


  How much was your order total?  Mine was about $65 after discount and it still says 'processing'.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2015)

I was gonna call them today about my missing confirmation, but my order just showed up!


----------



## annemariemakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

Mine was $44 before tax. I'll check right now to see if the order status has changed.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 10, 2015)

When are these coming to Sephora?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

After looking at swatches of the products against those with a similar skintone to mine, I'm having buyer's remorse about my order. I think I'm going to return or sell my items once they arrive.


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 10, 2015)

annemariemakeup said:


> Mine was $44 before tax. I'll check right now to see if the order status has changed.


  That's so odd! Mine was $65


----------



## BHVM (Sep 10, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> yay!! Mine shipped today


  when did you order your stuff?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> yay!! Mine shipped today ompom:


  Yay!!!


----------



## leonah (Sep 10, 2015)

one of my orders shipped today too except for my first order that still says processing ugh -.-


----------



## PolaBerry (Sep 11, 2015)

about my whole "Suspected Fraud" issue I called and called and called and now answer. My credit card was charged immediately though. So frustrating my order status did change today to "processing" so I am hoping that it was just a mistake.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 11, 2015)

Quote:


PolaBerry said:


> about my whole "Suspected Fraud" issue I called and called and called and now answer. My credit card was charged immediately though. So frustrating my order status did change today to "processing" so I am hoping that it was just a mistake.


Isn't it crazy how companies can charge your card right away, but then if it's fraud or a refund suddenly it takes 7-10 business days to return your money after you've hounded them about it?? I've always wondered about that.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 11, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Jayjayy* 

 
Isn't it crazy how companies can charge your card right away, but then if it's fraud or a refund suddenly it takes 7-10 business days to return your money after you've hounded them about it?? I've always wondered about that.


  YES! I had an *awful* experience with this last week, I almost cried.

  My apartment complex does rent payments online, and when I paid my debit card was charged twice. The company only had record of one payment. SunTrust put me through HELL. I tried 4 different CS agents and an online chat CS agent, and all of them said there was "nothing" they could do until it posted. Meanwhile, my account was hundreds of dollars over drawn and was being denied everywhere! If it wasn't for my emergency credit card I would have been SOL. It was over the holiday weekend to boot, so it was going to take even longer to see MY money back. Finally after raising hell they begrudgingly gave me a "temporary credit" that would fall off after a few business days so that I can use my card until the pending charges are resolved. Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 11, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I ordered Riviera and Peach Nectar.  I'm going to swatch SH in store before I decide to buy.


  How do you like them?


----------



## montREALady (Sep 11, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They've arrived-- L-R is Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood  They are quite metallic... I'm not sure how they'll play with my skin (or my skin tone) but I'm looking forward to playing once I get home. Please excuse the messy desk background!


  Pretty. Which do you like more Riviera or Peach Nectar?


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 11, 2015)

I didn't, I ended up returning them.  They both looked the same on my skin and weren't flattering.  They weren't what I expected although the texture was nice.  I like the Black Up Sublime Powder better.   Edit:  I was trying to quote you MontREALady but it won't work for some reason.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> YES! I had an *awful* experience with this last week, I almost cried.  My apartment complex does rent payments online, and when I paid my debit card was charged twice. The company only had record of one payment. SunTrust put me through HELL. I tried 4 different CS agents and an online chat CS agent, and all of them said there was "nothing" they could do until it posted. Meanwhile, my account was hundreds of dollars over drawn and was being denied everywhere! If it wasn't for my emergency credit card I would have been SOL. It was over the holiday weekend to boot, so it was going to take even longer to see MY money back. Finally after raising hell they begrudgingly gave me a "temporary credit" that would fall off after a few business days so that I can use my card until the pending charges are resolved. Absolutely ridiculous!


  Daaaamn!!! That's bullshit. I would've been crying and cussing people out at the same damn time!  I'm surprised they let a second payment go through that was going to overdraw your account so severely. How did it not cause a red flag in their system? SMH. I've never heard of the temporary credit being an option...good thing you kept on them!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> YES! I had an *awful* experience with this last week, I almost cried.  My apartment complex does rent payments online, and when I paid my debit card was charged twice. The company only had record of one payment. SunTrust put me through HELL. I tried 4 different CS agents and an online chat CS agent, and all of them said there was "nothing" they could do until it posted. Meanwhile, my account was hundreds of dollars over drawn and was being denied everywhere! If it wasn't for my emergency credit card I would have been SOL. It was over the holiday weekend to boot, so it was going to take even longer to see MY money back. Finally after raising hell they begrudgingly gave me a "temporary credit" that would fall off after a few business days so that I can use my card until the pending charges are resolved. Absolutely ridiculous!


  OMG that sounds like an absolute nightmare!  Sorry to hear that happened to  you.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 11, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Edit: I was trying to quote you MontREALady but it won't work for some reason.


  That sucks! TBH, in some reviews they do kind of look the same. This has been happening to me a lot too...in the pan it looks one way and on my face another or they all look the same. I'm waiting for my BB Bronze Glow, I think I'm done for real with highlighters. I wanted to try Peach Nectar though. I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2015)

That's what I hate about merchants. They will take your money with a quickness, but take forever and a day to give it back!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Daaaamn!!! That's bullshit. I would've been crying and cussing people out at the same damn time!  I'm surprised they let a second payment go through that was going to overdraw your account so severely. How did it not cause a red flag in their system? SMH. I've never heard of the temporary credit being an option...good thing you kept on them!


 I only use suntrust because my school aid gets directly deposited in there instead of waiting a week to get s check (and thus tuition gets paid late) but I told them the minute I graduate in april I am closing my accounts LOL!  I was shaking I was so furious and upset. My card was declined at starbucks for a dang iced tea! How embarrassing! I used to work in CS and as a receptionist for a nice car dealership and dealt with upset people alllllll the time. So, I know how much it sucks on their end. But they literally FORCED my hand to go into bitch mode. I didn't tell them I had a credit card. I let them think I was going to have no money until the charge was fixed (about 7-10 business days they said!!! Crazy!) and I think that finally gave them some urgency. Ridiculous!   





msvluvsmac said:


> OMG that sounds like an absolute nightmare!  Sorry to hear that happened to  you.


 It was definitely sucky! To have to argue with them to get my own money back... So silly. Thank you! I'm just thankful it's finally worked out.   





Yazmin said:


> That's what I hate about merchants. They will take your money with a quickness, but take forever and a day to give it back!


 Agree!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what shades I can use for the Anastasia pomade if I have naturally darker brows? I don't like a strong brow look and I'm trying to go for a straighter, lighter look. Would blonde or taupe be too light? I don't think I want to go any shades above soft brown.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Does anyone know what shades I can use for the Anastasia pomade if I have naturally darker brows? I don't like a strong brow look and I'm trying to go for a straighter, lighter look. Would blonde or taupe be too light? I don't think I want to go any shades above soft brown.


  You could get away with Taupe, I think.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 12, 2015)

N





montREALady said:


> Pretty. Which do you like more Riviera or Peach Nectar?


  Neither


----------



## montREALady (Sep 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> N Neither


  Sounds like a fail to me!! Ugh.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Neither


  I'm really struggling with these. The sheen is gorgeous from far away, but from up close u see all the glitter specs and it's so annoying :/


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 15, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They've arrived-- L-R is Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood
> 
> They are quite metallic... I'm not sure how they'll play with my skin (or my skin tone) but I'm looking forward to playing once I get home. Please excuse the messy desk background!


Thanks for posting this! They do look very metallic!!! I'm unsure now...


----------



## paintpotted (Sep 15, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Good luck with getting your orders ladies.  Lesson learned:  I won't be ordering from ABH, I'll wait to get it from Macy's.


  I've also learned this lesson.

  Placed my first order a couple of months ago for Veronica and Trust Issues. Order was processing for 3 weeks, sent them 8 emails with no response. Sent them a final email to either send my order out (to which Veronica was now out of stock) or cancel and send an immediate refund. Still never got any reply and the money returned to my account the next day.

  Bad customer service will forever put me off buying. I wish the ABH liquid lipsticks were more accessible in the UK!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

paintpotted said:


> I've also learned this lesson.
> 
> Placed my first order a couple of months ago for Veronica and Trust Issues. Order was processing for 3 weeks, sent them 8 emails with no response. Sent them a final email to either send my order out (to which Veronica was now out of stock) or cancel and send an immediate refund. Still never got any reply and the money returned to my account the next day.
> 
> Bad customer service will forever put me off buying. I wish the ABH liquid lipsticks were more accessible in the UK!


  Sorry to hear of your experience.I am not a fan of ABH either. I promised myself I would never order from them again because I am not crazy about their formula for the liquid matte lipsticks. The quality is below par.


----------



## leonah (Sep 15, 2015)

paintpotted said:


> I've also learned this lesson.
> 
> Placed my first order a couple of months ago for Veronica and Trust Issues. Order was processing for 3 weeks, sent them 8 emails with no response. Sent them a final email to either send my order out (to which Veronica was now out of stock) or cancel and send an immediate refund. Still never got any reply and the money returned to my account the next day.
> 
> Bad customer service will forever put me off buying. I wish the ABH liquid lipsticks were more accessible in the UK!


  yep the same happened to me except I actually got two answers at least after all. so annoying that they both now are out of stock when I want to repurchase them.. at least my second order with dusty rose and so hollywood have been shipped and went well


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 15, 2015)

paintpotted said:


> I've also learned this lesson.
> 
> Placed my first order a couple of months ago for Veronica and Trust Issues. Order was processing for 3 weeks, sent them 8 emails with no response. Sent them a final email to either send my order out (to which Veronica was now out of stock) or cancel and send an immediate refund. Still never got any reply and the money returned to my account the next day.
> 
> Bad customer service will forever put me off buying. I wish the ABH liquid lipsticks were more accessible in the UK!


Bad customer service is a deal breaker for me.  Sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2015)

paintpotted said:


> I've also learned this lesson.
> 
> Placed my first order a couple of months ago for Veronica and Trust Issues. Order was processing for 3 weeks, sent them 8 emails with no response. Sent them a final email to either send my order out (to which Veronica was now out of stock) or cancel and send an immediate refund. Still never got any reply and the money returned to my account the next day.
> 
> Bad customer service will forever put me off buying. I wish the ABH liquid lipsticks were more accessible in the UK!


  that's horrible.


----------



## singer82 (Sep 18, 2015)

Starlight. Love it!


----------



## leonah (Sep 18, 2015)

singer82 said:


>


  so pretty I was thinking about maybe getting this one as well but thought it leaned a bit to the pink side and since I'm NC I only ordered so hollywood 

  I kind of like that they are a bit metallic it's different from what I have been purchasing before from MAC


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 18, 2015)

I got Starlight and love it!!! After seeing so many swatches now, I'm glad that I didn't go and buy all 4 like I originally intended to lol


----------



## leonah (Sep 18, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I got Starlight and love it!!! After seeing so many swatches now, I'm glad that I didn't go and buy all 4 like I originally intended to lol


  yeah I think only starlight and so hollywood would suit me at least on my nc25/30 skin the other ones would be too dark and not my style


----------



## powderprincess (Sep 19, 2015)

My local Macy's had the ABH highlighters out and they are all stunning.  I restrained myself and only bought starlight, which I thought would look the best on my NC25 skin tone.  So Hollywood was very tempting also.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 23, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Quote:
> 
> Oh No! What's your skintone? Maybe they'll work out...swatches can be pretty deceptive.


  I wear NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation for reference. Although the colors do not look bad on those who I've seen them on with a similar skintone, they are not the particular shades that I was going for.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 23, 2015)

Curious as to what happened to the new shadows that were supposed to launch awhile ago???


----------



## dash4 (Sep 23, 2015)

They came out with a cream contour palette in fair and it looks beautiful.  Not too orange.  The darkest contour shade is dark enough for me.  And the two lighter shades might be okay for winter time..

  I also thought the light contour palette shades look different - more cool toned?!?! very strange..

  I have never even opened the medium palette that I purchased a few months ago from Macy's.. I might see if I can exchange it.

  EDIT:  I just googled.. apparently, they did change the colors in the light kit??


----------



## dash4 (Sep 24, 2015)

I exchanged my palette for the NEW light cream contour palette.. and so far - I love it.. (I used it this afternoon)... The shades are more neutral - not orange at all.

  I tried the fair, but two of the contour shades were like my exact shade ( just a grey tone, rather than a pink fleshy tone).. and the highlight shades were way too light.. I will say I love the darkest contour shade in the fair palette - the most out of all the shades in all the palettes I have tested... It is definitely grey-toned but not gross looking.  If they start selling refill pans - I will buy that specific shade.

  The fair also has a shimmery shade in it, which I did NOT like.  It has tiny glitters in it.  I love obnoxious highlighters that have so much sheen - they look wet, but I can NOT deal with glitters.. the glitters are small, but still apparent.. 

  *The new light palette does NOT have a shimmery highlight - it has a yellow-based light color, a peach-based light color and a neutral (almost white) light color.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yesterday I caved and got all the highlighters and the brush. Once I swatched them they felt just like becca smh oh well


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yesterday I caved and got all the highlighters and the brush. Once I searched them *they felt just like becca* smh oh well


  Really!? *Must.Be.Strong.And.Resist*


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Really!? *Must.Be.Strong.And.Resist*


  That, my friend, is easier said than done. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2015)

New Glosses


----------



## leonah (Sep 26, 2015)

how are their lipglosses?


----------



## sweetkitty (Sep 27, 2015)

Did you all (out of the US) get dinged with customs/duty? I ordered $63 worth and got $20 customs.. ridiculous. I am in Canada and this is my first time shopping Anastasia online.


----------



## VeronicaVironi (Sep 27, 2015)

I purchase my order over 2 weeks ago, and they dont ship my order yet. I have sent 4-5 email and no answer after my 1st email ( they told me to send them again with other email that's all, and i sent again 3-4 times with no answer). I dont know what can i do, i thought it was a good company but....(((

UPDATE : I purchase dusty rose and artist palette and they sent email after 3 weeks that is out of stock .... ohhh god......


----------



## leonah (Sep 27, 2015)

sweetkitty said:


> Did you all (out of the US) get dinged with customs/duty? I ordered $63 worth and got $20 customs.. ridiculous. I am in Canada and this is my first time shopping Anastasia online.


  I ordered dusty rose and so hollwyood of a total of 61$ including worldwide shipping (48$ without shipping). I had to pay import duties/taxes here for approx 30$ extra. ughh. will probably not order from them again maybe if they get both lovely, veronica and or trust issues back in stock at the same time. so sad that they don't carry their make up here at sephora in sweden only the brow/contouring stuff but I don't want that so


----------



## VeronicaVironi (Sep 28, 2015)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sweetkitty* 


  Did you all (out of the US) get dinged with customs/duty? I ordered $63 worth and got $20 customs.. ridiculous. I am in Canada and this is my first time shopping Anastasia online. 

  Yesss


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Glosses









  They have a lipgloss set out now at Macys...I already have one of the shades so I'll just skip it and grab a few of these puppies!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 28, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I wear NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation for reference. Although the colors do not look bad on those who I've seen them on with a similar skintone, they are not the particular shades that I was going for.


  I don't love Peach Nectar on me either and I'm about 1 shade lighter that you. It's not glittery or chunky, but there are definately particles there. Swatches beautifully but on my face it's too obvious.


----------



## jenise (Sep 28, 2015)

leonah said:


> how are their lipglosses?


 They're amazing! I usually hate glosses but love these


----------



## stormborn (Sep 28, 2015)

Omg there's NEVER anything named Kristen! I feel obligated to get it now lol


----------



## leonah (Sep 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> They're amazing! I usually hate glosses but love these


  do you know by any chance if they are similar to the new vamplify formula from MAC?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> They're amazing! I usually hate glosses but love these


  Do you love it more than the Mac Vamplify glosses.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Glosses


  Nice shades. I'm not convinced that I need it though.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 2, 2015)

The new glosses are up on the ABH site! The swatches on Instagram look veeery different from the pictures on the site. Her site is kind of crappy to me tbh but I want to get Tara and Fudge for sure, and possibly Warm Bronze and Sepia. I adore these glosses but I find them finicky to work with. They're so pigmented I have to apply a little and smooth it out with my finger or a brush, but they last beautifully.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 2, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> The new glosses are up on the ABH site! The swatches on Instagram look veeery different from the pictures on the site. Her site is kind of crappy to me tbh but I want to get Tara and Fudge for sure, and possibly Warm Bronze and Sepia. I adore these glosses but I find them finicky to work with. They're so pigmented I have to apply a little and smooth it out with my finger or a brush, but they last beautifully.


  I've never tried any because they had so many bad reviews and I'm not in the mood, lol. The liquid lipstick ones? Maybe it's all in the technique, sounds like you have it down to a science. Let me take a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: sorry, I just responded to your post because of my email notification and didn't look at previous posts, lol. These are regular glosses it seems...


----------



## montREALady (Oct 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice shades. I'm not convinced that I need it though.


  Me neither, but Bronzed is looking nice. I love a nice bronze gloss. Ooh, Warm Bronze too!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So update on the highlighters:
> 
> I played with them a bit last night and even tried using it for my look today... stopped on half a cheekbone because I just wasn't feeling it (it was Peach Nectar). The peach tone doesn't translate on my deep skin and all I see is a metallic sheen... same goes for Riviera. I think on lighter skin tones, it could be a hit... but on a darker complexion, the nuances get totally lost. The only one I actually like is So Hollywood; I'll be returning the other two *(which actually look almost identical on my skin anyway)* to Macys this week.


  This happens to me a lot. They all end up looking the same after looking different in the pan...I really have to stop buying highlighters already, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yesterday I caved and got all the highlighters and the brush. Once I swatched them they felt just like becca smh oh well


  Hahahaa! Which do you like the most?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 3, 2015)

What brushes do you all use to apply and blend the contour and highlight powders?


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I've never tried any because they had so many bad reviews and I'm not in the mood, lol. The liquid lipstick ones? Maybe it's all in the technique, sounds like you have it down to a science. Let me take a peek :haha:    Edit: sorry, I just responded to your post because of my email notification and didn't look at previous posts, lol. These are regular glosses it seems...


  Lol! Her liquid lipsticks are totally a waste of time and money! I have two of the reformulated ones and I ain't impressed. After dealing with those, can understand why people would hesitate to try the regular glosses.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Lol! Her liquid lipsticks are totally a waste of time and money! I have two of the reformulated ones and I ain't impressed. After dealing with those, can understand why people would hesitate to try the regular glosses.


  I think liquid lipsticks in themselves seem to be work. They don't seem to be a slap on and go kinda thing, you have to use a brush, apply sparingly, etc. I just bought two NYX Suede ones which also had bad reviews at first. Got them yesterday so I've only swatched on my hand. I bought and tried an LA Girl one that's crap. Aside from that I've never messed with any. And I'm not spending $20+ for something that's crap :lol: I'd rather experiment with cheaper versions. I know cheaper is sometimes not better but in the liquid lipstick world the higher priced aren't necessarily better either!


----------



## LiliV (Oct 3, 2015)

I love the ABH liquid lipsticks, they last pretty much all day on me (without eating) and I love the texture and how mixable they are. But I totally agree, liquid lipsticks are a pain to put on, esp dark colors. I always have to use a lip brush and like triple check that I haven't gone shaky in any spots lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think liquid lipsticks in themselves seem to be work. They don't seem to be a slap on and go kinda thing, you have to use a brush, apply sparingly, etc. I just bought two NYX Suede ones which also had bad reviews at first. Got them yesterday so I've only swatched on my hand. I bought and tried an LA Girl one that's crap. Aside from that I've never messed with any. *And I'm not spending $20+ for something that's crap* :lol: I'd rather experiment with cheaper versions. I know cheaper is sometimes not better but in the liquid lipstick world the higher priced aren't necessarily better either!


  Lol  Which NYX shades did you get [@]montREALady[/@]?


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 3, 2015)

I didnt think id get any cream contour palettes, but I might get the one in fair. I reeaally like the grey tones and I like how there are different shades for different skin tones. I miight have to spring for it. Its just the heavy intense look from cream contouring that i dont love too much


----------



## leonah (Oct 4, 2015)

to all of you who have purchased an illuminator from ABH, does your top lid jiggle a bit? mine does stay put pretty good but at the same time it kinda jiggles a bit and doesn't seem to be "safe" with the lid.. I'm afraid it will open if I for example have it with me in my bag or something


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol  Which NYX shades did you get [@]montREALady[/@]?


  Stone Fox and Amethyst. Wore SF yesterday, I like it! Wore well.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Stone Fox and Amethyst. Wore SF yesterday, I like it! Wore well.


   Very nice! Enjoy


----------



## Dalshandra (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm dying to try the new fall lip glosses! Is Macys.com or the ABH site better to use for ordering online? I don't have a pro discount anywhere so I think the pricing would be the same but I was wondering about people's ordering experiences with those 2 sites.  Thanks!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 6, 2015)

Update I have worn all colors of the highlighters and they are bomb. All work for woc so don't think they won't. Here is starlight the one most said would not work and it is my fave


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Nice, this is the one I want.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

I wonder when the Self Made Eyeshadow Palette is going to be released. I saw a place for it at Macy's impulse when I went to the mall this weekend. I guess I should have asked the people who worked there.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 13, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> I'm dying to try the new fall lip glosses! Is Macys.com or the ABH site better to use for ordering online? I don't have a pro discount anywhere so I think the pricing would be the same but I was wondering about people's ordering experiences with those 2 sites.  Thanks!!


 I have ABH Pro, and they don't offer the pro discount on the liquid lipgloss  They claim because it's a new item. I think it's because so many people are buying them they can make more money.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 13, 2015)

The Self Made palette was on Ulta earlier about 5pm cst.  I had it in my cart. I got side tracked, and when I went to check out it said out of stock. I'm thinking they may released it before time


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Update I have worn all colors of the highlighters and they are bomb. All work for woc so don't think they won't. Here is starlight the one most said would not work and it is my fave





montREALady said:


> Nice, this is the one I want.


  My Starlight was delivered yesterday! I have to try it ASAP.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> My Starlight was delivered yesterday! I have to try it ASAP.


  Yayyy post pics and your thoughts


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 14, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by makeupbyvee View Post   The Self Made palette was on Ulta earlier about 5pm cst. I had it in my cart. I got side tracked, and when I went to check out it said out of stock. I'm thinking they may released it before time   I saw on Instagram that the Self Made palette had been listed on Ulta's website yesterday, but it was long gone by the time I found out. I too think they released it ahead of time and when they started getting orders for it, they changed the status to out of stock. The same thing happened with the Too Faced Stardust palette.    





montREALady said:


> My Starlight was delivered yesterday! I have to try it ASAP.


  Please let us know how you like Starlight! I avoided it because I didn't think it would work on my skintone, but since we both wear NW45, if you like it, I may too! BTW, did you receive your order from Target for the Real Techniques Collectors Edition Sculpting Set? I received a notification this morning stating that I canceled my order even though I didn't (I doubt they would allow you to cancel an order 8 days after you place even if I did request to do so). I ended up placing another order for it along with the EcoTools Deluxe Fan Brush that you recommended as they are currently having a BOGO 50% off deal on Real Technique and EcoTool products.Quote:Originally Posted by *makeupbyvee* 




The Self Made palette was on Ulta earlier about 5pm cst.  I had it in my cart. I got side tracked, and when I went to check out it said out of stock. I'm thinking they may released it before time


----------



## montREALady (Oct 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yayyy post pics and your thoughts


  Wearing it! I thought it was a silvery color for whatever reason, it's a pale gold. But I like it! I'm not sure that I have anything like it, I was thinking Moonstone but I didn't really analyze. That's the palest one I have I think. I'll take a pic later. It's hard to get highlight pics!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wearing it! I thought it was a silvery color for whatever reason, it's a pale gold. But I like it! I'm not sure that I have anything like it, I was thinking Moonstone but I didn't really analyze. That's the palest one I have I think. I'll take a pic later. It's hard to get highlight pics!!


  Great. I'm looking forward to another one of your pretty swatches.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> My Starlight was delivered yesterday! I have to try it ASAP.
> Please let us know how you like Starlight! I avoided it because I didn't think it would work on my skintone, but since we both wear NW45, if you like it, I may too! BTW, did you receive your order from Target for the Real Techniques Collectors Edition Sculpting Set? I received a notification this morning stating that I canceled my order even though I didn't (I doubt they would allow you to cancel an order 8 days after you place even if I did request to do so). I ended up placing another order for it along with the EcoTools Deluxe Fan Brush that you recommended as they are currently having a BOGO 50% off deal on Real Technique and EcoTool products.


  I like it. I just thought it was more silvery than gold. Wishful thinking, lol. Yes, the brush set got delivered on Saturday. What?! That's silly!! I'm glad you got to replace it though. That fan brush is da bomb, I use it every. single. day.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I like it. I just thought it was more silvery than gold. Wishful thinking, lol. Yes, the brush set got delivered on Saturday. What?! That's silly!! I'm glad you got to replace it though. That fan brush is da bomb, I use it every. single. day.


I'm happy to hear that you like the illuminator and that you received your brush set on Saturday! Do you think Starlight is unique in comparison to the other illuminators that you have? I play it pretty safe with the illuminators I purchase by trying to stay in the gold and bronze families for the most part, but I'm hoping to expand the color range in my illuminator collection because you can only have so many golds and bronzes, lol. As far as my Target order, I think it's absolutely ridiculous that they would cancel my order for an in stock item 8 days after I place it and then say I canceled the order as the reason. For that order, I had it shipped to the store but this time, since I met the $25 minimum required for free shipping, I'm having it sent to my house instead so hopefully I'll get it this time.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wearing it! I thought it was a silvery color for whatever reason, it's a pale gold. But I like it! I'm not sure that I have anything like it, I was thinking Moonstone but I didn't really analyze. That's the palest one I have I think. I'll take a pic later. It's hard to get highlight pics!!


 @BrittLuvsMakeup tagging you here where I was telling @smileyt06 about it.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Great. I'm looking forward to another one of your pretty swatches.


  You're so sweet


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2015)

Self Made palette is up on the ABH site, I ordered mine!  Been wanting that so bad I'm surprised it released already!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Self Made palette is up on the ABH site, I ordered mine!  Been wanting that so bad I'm surprised it released already!


 Yes! I just happen to login this morning, and order it with no problems. I posted it on Instagram, forgot to post it here.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Self Made palette is up on the ABH site, I ordered mine!  Been wanting that so bad I'm surprised it released already!



Aaaaand magically its in my cart... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Self Made palette is up on the ABH site, I ordered mine!  Been wanting that so bad I'm surprised it released already!


  Aren't their palettes usually $30? What's with this $35 stuff?? I think the only dupe from what I can see is Pink Champagne, it's in the Shadow Couture World Traveler one. Is it going to be released at other retailers at a later date?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Aren't their palettes usually $30? What's with this $35 stuff?? I think the only dupe from what I can see is Pink Champagne, it's in the Shadow Couture World Traveler one. Is it going to be released at other retailers at a later date?


  It's definitely being released other places but I'm not sure when. I know it was up on the Ulta site like 2 days ago for a hot second lol I think they released it early by mistake


----------



## montREALady (Oct 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> It's definitely being released other places but I'm not sure when. I know it was up on the Ulta site like 2 days ago for a hot second lol I think they released it early by mistake


  Thanks, I'll just wait. I have her 5 palettes since last year summer, lol. Love them all!


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, I'll just wait. I have her 5 palettes since last year summer, lol. Love them all!


  Same, ABH shadows are some of my favorites! They're so easy to work with and the palettes aren't big and bulky they're great for travel


----------



## montREALady (Oct 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Same, ABH shadows are some of my favorites! They're so easy to work with and the palettes aren't big and bulky they're great for travel


  Exactly! I only reach for those in the mornings...and my Naked 3! I like the convenience because I have to rush to get ready with a 3 yr old in the mornings, lol!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, I'll just wait. I have her 5 palettes since last year summer, lol. Love them all!


  I'm waiting to order it at Sephora or Ulta. I missed out on the Amrezy palette (I did buy some of the colors individually and some of the shades are in other palettes so I have my own bootleg version of the palette, lol) and I didn't purchase the Artist Palette but I have the others and love them!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, I'll just wait. I have her 5 palettes since last year summer, lol. Love them all!


  5?! Which ones do you have?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> 5?! Which ones do you have?


  The blogger ones, Amrezy, Tamanna, Maya Mia (2014), then Artist & World Traveler (2015).


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm having the hardest time checking out on the ABH site! Been trying all freaking afternoon. This palette better rock my world


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'm having the hardest time checking out on the ABH site! Been trying all freaking afternoon. This palette better rock my world


  The site was really weird for me too, it wouldn't let me login even though I have an account so I had to checkout as a guest then I was getting a message saying the "checkout w PayPal" link was wrong, but then it worked, it was just weird


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 15, 2015)

I bought Candy Apple today from Impulse Beauty @ Macy's. It's not a color I normally wear, but I think this would be great for Chinese New Years for me (when red and gold are good luck colors).


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 15, 2015)

I am having the hardest time checking out on the ABH site. Been trying all freaking afternoon


LiliV said:


> The site was really weird for me too, it wouldn't let me login even though I have an account so I had to checkout as a guest then I was getting a message saying the "checkout w PayPal" link was wrong, but then it worked, it was just weird


  PayPal was giving me issues too. I was finally able to snag the palette along with the new gloss shade in fudge. Next time I'll just wait because that site is turrible lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I am having the hardest time checking out on the ABH site. Been trying all freaking afternoon
> 
> PayPal was giving me issues too. I was finally able to snag the palette along with the new gloss shade in fudge. Next time I'll just wait because that site is turrible lol


  The ABH and the LA Splash websites can be very finicky sometimes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> I bought Candy Apple today from Impulse Beauty @ Macy's. It's not a color I normally wear, but I think this would be great for Chinese New Years for me (when red and gold are good luck colors).


  it's beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> it's beautiful!


  It kinda reminds me a bit of Mac's Kinky.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It kinda reminds me a bit of Mac's Kinky.


  It does. Or LVER? My sis got Kinky at a CCO over the summer and loves it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It does. Or LVER? My sis got Kinky at a CCO over the summer and loves it.


  WTF? She found Kinky at a CCO? The NY CCOs probably get ALL of the good stuff.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> WTF? She found Kinky at a CCO? The NY CCOs probably get ALL of the good stuff.


  Yeah, that one is pretty good.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Has the newest Anastasia eyeshadow palette been discussed?   The price went up $5, but they added two more shadows.. ( most other palettes are 12 shadows.. the Self-Made palette has 14 shadows). 

  Anastasia Self-Made Palette $35 - already available on Anastasia's site:



\

  Shades included:


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Has the newest Anastasia eyeshadow palette been discussed?   The price went up $5, but they added two more shadows.. ( most other palettes are 12 shadows.. the Self-Made palette has 14 shadows).   Anastasia Self-Made Palette $35 - already available on Anastasia's site:
> 
> \  Shades included:


  Yes it has, probably in the last two pages. I even remarked about the price increase. Boooo. Oh wait it does have two more! Hahaha, I didn't even read what you said but just looked at it and it looked longer! Thanks!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm 100% in on it! Just waiting for it to come to sephora.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm 100% in on it! Just waiting for it to come to sephora.


  Me too! (Except Ulta, have some points to use up!! )


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm 100% in on it! Just waiting for it to come to sephora.





mel33t said:


> Me too! (Except Ulta, have some points to use up!! )





montREALady said:


> My Starlight was delivered yesterday! I have to try it ASAP.


  Yayyy post pics and your thoughts  Yeah I'm waiting on Sephora or Ulta which ever goes up first because I can gain points at Sephora or Ulta use my bday $10 gift card they gave me with my $3.00 for points I have.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm 100% in on it! Just waiting for it to come to sephora.





mel33t said:


> Me too! (Except Ulta, have some points to use up!! )


  Either or for me but likely Sephora since I have Flash shipping.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yayyy post pics and your thoughts  Yeah I'm waiting on Sephora or Ulta which ever goes up first because I can gain points at Sephora or Ulta use my bday $10 gift card they gave me with my $3.00 for points I have.


  It's on my IG, I'll see if I can tag you. Not a great pic of the highlighter actually...lol. I think I posted my thoughts in this thread. Or maybe the highlighter one...


----------



## LiliV (Oct 17, 2015)

My palette arrives on Tuesday! I can't wait to use that mint shade


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My palette arrives on Tuesday! I can't wait to use that mint shade









I hope you enjoy that mint shade.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes it has, probably in the last two pages. I even remarked about the price increase. Boooo. Oh wait it does have two more! Hahaha, I didn't even read what you said but just looked at it and it looked longer! Thanks!


  Ooopps.. Sorry about that.. I have been sick for almost a week.. I usually LOVE reading here and try to read BEFORE I post.. but I'm not gonna lie - I just looked back at the pictures in this thread and did not see any, so I ASSumed..  lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Ooopps.. Sorry about that.. I have been sick for almost a week.. I usually LOVE reading here and try to read BEFORE I post.. but I'm not gonna lie - I just looked back at the pictures in this thread and did not see any, so I ASSumed..  lol


  I love Morocco... It's in another palette I have, I think Amrezy. In Couture I looove Chic, I can't get enough of it. That has a dip in it. Right after is Metallic. Those are for brow highlight, tear duct. Brow bone & crease are Morocco and Fudge. Artist Palette I loooove Beigely for the highlight and Dusty Rose for brow bone. I like Caramel too! It's also in Amrezy I think, or actually maybe the Tamanna one.  Oh please don't apologize! Hahaha, I know what it's like. I surely have done it before.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh please don't apologize! Hahaha, I know what it's like. I surely have done it before.


  I only have two of her palettes - the Catwalk and the Couture World Traveler.. now I am so annoyed with myself for not buying the others.  You are right though - Morocco is in another palette, along with Caramel.   I really think Anastasia shadows are in my top favorite 3-5 shadows, above Mac even..  Thanks for the suggestions of other shades - I am going to search out swatches.

  I just wish they still had the option to buy 4 for $40 or 8 for $70 - on their website.  You can still do the four for $40 at Macy's...which is why I wanted to try to get them there, but blah - they do not have the ones I want.  So I guess I am stuck buying them for $12 each. Bummer..


----------



## montREALady (Oct 18, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I only have two of her palettes - the Catwalk and the Couture World Traveler.. now I am so annoyed with myself for not buying the others.  You are right though - Morocco is in another palette, along with Caramel.   I really think Anastasia shadows are in my to  yeahp favorite 3-5 shadows, above Mac even..  Thanks for the suggestions of other shades - I am going to search out swatches.  I just wish they still had the option to buy 4 for $40 or 8 for $70 - on their website.  You can still do the four for $40 at Macy's...which is why I wanted to try to get them there, but blah - they do not have the ones I want.  So I guess I am stuck buying them for $12 each. Bummer..


  Yeah I have 5 so far and use one every day and sometimes my UD Naked 3. I have so many other shadows and palettes but I love the colors and convenience of my ABH ones. I've never bought her individual ones...


----------



## mpurek (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to picking up the Self-Made palette but I'm waiting until it's released on Sephora. ABH website charges an arm and a leg when shipping to Canada


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 20, 2015)

Does PayPal even work on their website?


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 20, 2015)

Msgyal said:


> Does PayPal even work on their website?


 Yes Anastasia website accepts PayPal.


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 20, 2015)

makeupbyvee said:


> Yes Anastasia website accepts PayPal.


 Ok, well I guess I'll have to go on laptop.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 20, 2015)

My Self Made palette is here! So many pretty shades.  There's a shade called Blush in the Tamana palette too but this Blush looks like a different color   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit- I think Deep Purple is also in Amrezy but it looks very different too, I'm going to have to do some comparison swatches lol


----------



## dash4 (Oct 20, 2015)

It looks stunning.  Have you swatched them yet? and if so, how do they feel / swatch?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 20, 2015)

dash4 said:


> It looks stunning.  Have you swatched them yet? and if so, how do they feel / swatch?


  They're amazing! ABH shadows are my favorite though so I'm a little biased lol here's some swatches   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Tamana "Blush" vs Self Made "Blush" I really love this new version!! It reminds me soooo much of one of my Armani ETKs from the beetle line I forget the name, the pink one lol gorgeous dusty gray base w pink shimmer duochrome  Left- Tamana Blush, right- Self Made Blush


----------



## mel33t (Oct 20, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  I just drooled a little bit... like my food came out of my mouth. LOL


----------



## montREALady (Oct 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My Self Made palette is here! So many pretty shades.  There's a shade called Blush in the Tamana palette too but this Blush looks like a different color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't remember a color named Deep Purple in Amrezy...lemme find a pic. Close! Deep Plum and Iridescent Purple 





 Credit: Beauty by Jannelle Blog


----------



## montREALady (Oct 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


> They're amazing! ABH shadows are my favorite though so I'm a little biased lol here's some swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Tammana Blush doesn't really do much for me so I'm happy this one seems better.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  So pretty!  I am going to try to wait until it hits other retailers ( Ulta / Sephora).. but it looks amazing.  Anastasia is also in my top three favorite eyeshadow formulas.

  Thank you for taking the time to do the swatches and post them!


----------



## dash4 (Oct 21, 2015)

I messaged Anastasia on facebook last night and asked what happened to the "build-your-own" eyeshadow palettes and contour palettes.. and I was told that they are working on the website - improving some "technical features" and the "build your own" palettes will be back up _eventually.. _ No ETA was given...

  S/he told me to monitor their social media for when it will be back up and running..


----------



## Rachael Burgess (Oct 21, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I messaged Anastasia on facebook last night and asked what happened to the "build-your-own" eyeshadow palettes and contour palettes.. and I was told that they are working on the website - improving some "technical features" and the "build your own" palettes will be back up _eventually.. _ No ETA was given...
> 
> S/he told me to monitor their social media for when it will be back up and running..


  Thanks for looking into this and for the update!!

  xoxox

  Rachael


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 21, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I messaged Anastasia on facebook last night and asked what happened to the "build-your-own" eyeshadow palettes and contour palettes.. and I was told that they are working on the website - improving some "technical features" and the "build your own" palettes will be back up _eventually.. _ No ETA was given...  S/he told me to monitor their social media for when it will be back up and running..


  Good I was wondering too. I want to build a palette


----------



## dash4 (Oct 21, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Good I was wondering too. I want to build a palette


  Me too!  You can still do the 4-pan palette on Macys, but they don't have all the eyeshadows (like Morocco and Caramel, etc), so I passed.   I wish she would have given me some sort of timeline but at least it is good to hear the option will be back.. I thought they might have done away with it. :-(


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 21, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Me too!  You can still do the 4-pan palette on Macys, but they don't have all the eyeshadows (like Morocco and Caramel, etc), so I passed.   I wish she would have given me some sort of timeline but at least it is good to hear the option will be back.. I thought they might have done away with it. :-(


  Yea same here they need all of the colors like asap lol


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 21, 2015)

New gloss in Fudge. Me likey!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


>


  I love this shade on you. It is certainly the type of color that you can wear at work. Great choice.


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 21, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> New gloss in Fudge. Me likey!


  Beautiful. I just ordered Sepia last night. Will be ordering fudge soon.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 21, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> New gloss in Fudge. Me likey!


  Nice!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


>


  Your picture would make a lovely avatar. Just saying..


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love this shade on you. It is certainly the type of color that you can wear at work. Great choice.


  Thank you!! You're right, it is perfect for work!   





Msgyal said:


> Beautiful. I just ordered Sepia last night. Will be ordering fudge soon.


  I'll be ordering that one next...and maybe several others :shock:  





msvluvsmac said:


> Nice!!


  Thank you!!!  





Vandekamp said:


> Your picture would make a lovely avatar. Just saying.. :rasta:


  Ahhh, you're too kind


----------



## leonah (Oct 23, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


>


  gorgeous shade looks great on you. do you know if ABH glosses are similar to MAC's vamplify formula?


----------



## phoebeloves (Oct 24, 2015)

Does anyone know when the self made palette will become available at Sephora/Ulta?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 24, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Does anyone know when the self made palette will become available at Sephora/Ulta?


  According to Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram, the palette should become available online at Sephora, Ulta, Macy's, Nordstrom, and Dillard's around the 26th, however, they advised people to call their local stores to get a date on when they will put the palette on the floor. In my experience, the date they give for online and in store releases tend to be the same so depending on whether you would prefer to get it online or in stores, I would check these retailers website and local stores on that date and after (I've already heard that some stores have it out already so you can call them now to see if they have it out or ask them when it will be out for your own confirmation).


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 24, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Does anyone know when the self made palette will become available at Sephora/Ulta?


  That's what I've been wondering too because I'd rather buy it from them and accrue some points than get it from ABH directly.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 24, 2015)

leonah said:


> gorgeous shade looks great on you. do you know if ABH glosses are similar to MAC's vamplify formula?


  Thanks you! They are veeeery similar to the Vamplify formula! They apply the same, have great pigmentation on a single swipe, and last a good while. The brighter ABH glosses leave a stain behind. The color can be built up on both formulas too. I will say if you build the ABH glosses too thick, they can feel a little goopy in the center of the mouth. They're so opaque I never add more than 2 layers. It's funny, I was wearing a Vamplify gloss when I read your comment and when I compared the different formulas, I was surprised at just how similar they are! I'm my personal opinion of course


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram, the palette should become available online at Sephora, Ulta, Macy's, Nordstrom, and Dillard's around the 26th, however, they advised people to call their local stores to get a date on when they will put the palette on the floor. In my experience, the date they give for online and in store releases tend to be the same so depending on whether you would prefer to get it online or in stores, I would check these retailers website and local stores on that date and after (I've already heard that some stores have it out already so you can call them now to see if they have it out or ask them when it will be out for your own confirmation).


  Thanks for sharing and posting. I always appreciate swatches from woc. It makes a difference. I love Fudge, Kristen, Sepia, Tara and Warm Bronze. I really appreciate the companies that market their makeup to women of various colors. CT and Colorpop do a magnificent job at this.


----------



## leonah (Oct 25, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Thanks you! They are veeeery similar to the Vamplify formula! They apply the same, have great pigmentation on a single swipe, and last a good while. The brighter ABH glosses leave a stain behind. The color can be built up on both formulas too. I will say if you build the ABH glosses too thick, they can feel a little goopy in the center of the mouth. They're so opaque I never add more than 2 layers. It's funny, I was wearing a Vamplify gloss when I read your comment and when I compared the different formulas, I was surprised at just how similar they are! I'm my personal opinion of course


  thank you! if the ABH glosses ever comes to our sephora here in sweden I will definitely buy them but for now I'm good with the vamplify ones


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing and posting. I always appreciate swatches from woc. It makes a difference. I love Fudge, Kristen, Sepia, Tara and Warm Bronze. I really appreciate the companies that market their makeup on women of various colors. CT and Colorpop do a magnificent job at this.


  You're welcome and I agree with you. To be honest, I had no interest in purchasing any of the lip glosses until I saw them on women close to my skin complexion, so it's really important that companies showcase their products on women of various shades to market them to all women. Seeing companies do this, along with providing good customer service, make me a loyal customer.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Self Made Palette is also available on Sephora now.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> You're welcome and I agree with you. To be honest, I had no interest in purchasing any of the lip glosses until I saw them on women close to my skin complexion, so it's really important that companies showcase their products on women of various shades to market them to WOC. Seeing companies do this, along with providing good customer service, make me a loyal customer.





mimi0701 said:


> The Self Made Palette is also available on Sephora now. :flower:


 I'm going to go to Ulta. Hopefully they have it in store if not I will order.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 26, 2015)

Got it off sephora with my 10% off from beauty shakeup or whatever it was called. :lol:  So excited!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 26, 2015)

Sephora has the palette listed for a dollar cheaper than everywhere else so for those of you who are planning on purchasing it there, hurry and get it before they increase the price, lol. I know it's only a dollar but it's a dollar more that you don't have to spend on this palette that you can put towards a purchase for something else, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 26, 2015)

Ordered it! I just noticed it was up and posted in the Sephora thread like it was "news" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Used my 20% code and brought it down to $27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, can I say that I love Pink Champagne? Wearing it today (Shadow Couture palette) as a brow highlight and inner eyes. Glad it's also in this palette.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> You're welcome and I agree with you. To be honest, I had no interest in purchasing any of the lip glosses until I saw them on women close to my skin complexion, so it's really important that companies showcase their products on women of various shades to market them to all women. Seeing companies do this, along with providing good customer service, make me a loyal customer.


  Well said. I could not agree with you more.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So excited!


  Me too! I was hoping to get a 20% off Sephora code, but I didn't so I used my sister's 10% off code from that promotion too. Since everyone and their mother seems to have 20% codes (or multiples of them), I was afraid that it would sell out by the time the November event happened. So I quickly scooped it up!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just went on a hunt down at Ulta and found one store that had it and sold it to me ughhhh lol Lord knows I do t need anymore packages coming to the house. I used my $10 off bday coupon and $3.00 points I had and my total came to $23 and some change yayyyyy


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Just went on a hunt down at Ulta and found one store that had it and sold it to me ughhhh lol Lord knows I do t need anymore packages coming to the house. I used my $10 off bday coupon and $3.00 points I had and my total came to $23 and some change yayyyyy


  I had a 20 dollar store credit online, 20% off coupon, 5 dollars gift card from Bing, so I paid like 1.52, and I got some cash back from Ebates so it was technically free LOL


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had a 20 dollar store credit online, 20% off coupon, 5 dollars gift card from Bing, so I paid like 1.52, and I got some cash back from Ebates so it was technically free LOL


  Niceeeeeee you got ebates to work. Iono what's up but I went on this morning because I was originally gonna order but Ulta wasn't giving any percentage back. I was like wait I usually go through ebates for Ulta what's going on


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Niceeeeeee you got ebates to work. Iono what's up but I went on this morning because I was originally gonna order but Ulta wasn't giving any percentage back. I was like wait I usually go through ebates for Ulta what's going on


  The last week I think there's no cash back with Ulta.. idk why but it definitely is weird :/ 
  I even looked at Mr Rebates but nothing :/


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Just went on a hunt down at Ulta and found one store that had it and sold it to me ughhhh lol Lord knows I do t need anymore packages coming to the house. I used my $10 off bday coupon and $3.00 points I had and my total came to $23 and some change yayyyyy


May use my 20% platinum coupon on it and whatever dollar amount I have from points. Not that I need any more palettes lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 26, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> May use my 20% platinum coupon on it and whatever dollar amount I have from points. Not that I need any more palettes lol


  Right lol I didn't need it either


----------



## montREALady (Oct 26, 2015)

I get my palette tomorrow and I placed my order today. Yay Sephora Flash Shipping!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I get my palette tomorrow and I placed my order today. Yay Sephora Flash Shipping!


  Jealousss! Mine shipped as well but i'll get it wednesday.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 27, 2015)

I just noticed that the new liquid lipstick in Candy Apple is now available on Macy's. The nude color in the promo pic for the holiday collection isn't showing up for me. Does anybody know if it sold out already?


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

is starlight very similar to mac's lightscapade highlighter? not sure if I need starlight then but going to purchase riviera and peach nectar


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 27, 2015)

leonah said:


> is starlight very similar to mac's lightscapade highlighter? not sure if I need starlight then but going to purchase riviera and peach nectar


I have both and to my eye they look different. Starlight has more shine/more of a metallic finish. Also on me (nc20) Lightscapade looks very white compared to Starlight. I love Starlight.


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> I have both and to my eye they look different. Starlight has more shine/more of a metallic finish. Also on me (nc20) Lightscapade looks very white compared to Starlight. I love Starlight.


  thank you! think I'm going to get starlight after all


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 27, 2015)

leonah said:


> thank you! think I'm going to get starlight after all


It's really very pretty. And the texture is so much better than the MAC one. Hope you love it when you get it.


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> It's really very pretty. And the texture is so much better than the MAC one. Hope you love it when you get it.


  yeah I already have so hollywood but have not used it yet because it's so pretty! I usually wear the mac powder ones for everyday but have to layer them a lot for evening/night time (have not tried the ED ones yet)


----------



## sagehen (Oct 27, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> I just noticed that the new liquid lipstick in Candy Apple is now available on Macy's. The nude color in the promo pic for the holiday collection isn't showing up for me. Does anybody know if it sold out already?


  I don't know. I don't think it has ever gone up for sale. Candy Apple wasn't on the site until yesterday. I have been to several Macy's and none of them have received their "Naked" lipsticks. The displays have only Candy Apple. Every time I ask about it I get a mean spirited answer about how ABH has "screwed them over" on their last several orders lol.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I don't know. I don't think it has ever gone up for sale. Candy Apple wasn't on the site until yesterday. I have been to several Macy's and none of them have received their "Naked" lipsticks. The displays have only Candy Apple. Every time I ask about it I get a mean spirited answer about how ABH has "screwed them over" on their last several orders lol.


Funny, I got that kind of response from Macy's too.  They seemed pretty disgusted with ABH.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 28, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I don't know. I don't think it has ever gone up for sale. Candy Apple wasn't on the site until yesterday. I have been to several Macy's and none of them have received their "Naked" lipsticks. The displays have only Candy Apple. Every time I ask about it I get a mean spirited answer about how ABH has "screwed them over" on their last several orders lol.


Thanks for telling me this. Hopefully it will show up soon. I only get to an actual Macy's store a few times a year. Every time I go I am less than impressed because they are out of almost everything I'm looking for. The MAC counter is especially disappointing but ABH is a close second.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 28, 2015)

Finally, Vintage lip gloss is back in stock at Macy's! I have been waiting months for this shade. Even though I normally don't wear lip gloss, I love this shade. It too sooo long for this restock. And none of my local stores had this color either.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2015)

ABH Self-Made on NW45









  Bit of a shadow from my phone blocking the light


----------



## phoebeloves (Oct 28, 2015)

Found the self made palette at Ulta today, my palette is arriving from Sephora today. Not the best swatches of the self made palette. I wanted to get them close together to get different ideas of combinations.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 28, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Found the self made palette at Ulta today, my palette is arriving from Sephora today. Not the best swatches of the self made palette. I wanted to get them close together to get different ideas of combinations.


  I can't decide what palette to get...I have my 20% off and $50 rewards...plus my $10 birthday coupon. I've been up in the air about the Lorac Mega 2....Vice 4...and this looks nice also, I've never tried ABH shadows. Of course I need another palette like a hole in the head, hahaha.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 28, 2015)

Mine came in the mail today and I am in love! Going to be using it tomorrow. I swatched them all quickly before the sun went down here and they're so soft and buttery. I think I like this one better than World Traveler!


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 28, 2015)

My Self Made ABH palette arrived today too (along with Philosophy's Iced Orchid shower gel). Have't had a chance to play with it yet, but I like what I see so far!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Mine came in the mail today and I am in love! Going to be using it tomorrow. I swatched them all quickly before the sun went down here and they're so soft and buttery. I think I like this one better than World Traveler!


  Me too and I love that one! Have you seen Blush?! Omg, I can't deal. The iridescence! :eyelove:


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> ABH Self-Made on NW45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the swatches! Wasn't even looking at this palette, but it looks like it has a lot of warm metallic tones AKA l o v e


----------



## KGeezy (Oct 28, 2015)

this my first post on this thread, yaaaassss!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol, anyway, I got Veronica back in August for my birthday and only got around to wearing about 2 weeks ago (!!!) I have been looking for a bu ever since, but it's forever sold out. I've tried a few times to order from my Macy's and it's always sold out (along with trust issues which i've been lusting for as well)

  me today rocking Veronica


----------



## leonah (Oct 29, 2015)

KGeezy said:


> this my first post on this thread, yaaaassss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  gorgeous! that lippie suits you well. I ordered both trust issues and veronica when they had a restock on their own site a while ago but they cancelled my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and they take forever to restock..


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 29, 2015)

leonah said:


> is starlight very similar to mac's lightscapade highlighter? not sure if I need starlight then but going to purchase riviera and peach nectar


 Starlight is similar in shade to Lightscapade but a different tone... L is frigidly icey with a white/silver base,  S is definitely warmer (and more flattering on olive or brown skin IMO) it also has a better formula! I have it and ur gonna love it


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 29, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Thanks for telling me this. Hopefully it will show up soon. I only get to an actual Macy's store a few times a year. Every time I go I am less than impressed because they are out of almost everything I'm looking for. The MAC counter is especially disappointing but ABH is a close second. hboy:


 It's usually takes me a few tries before I find what I need in store... I wanted Potion and Fudge lip glosses last night but they hadn't come in


----------



## dash4 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

  I got impatient and contacted Anastasia via their contact form about the build-a-palette deal... The lady who emailed me back told me they are no longer going to do the "create-a-palette"... Last week, I was told on facebook that they were bringing it back eventually.. So who knows?

  But if anyone needs a dupe for Morocco - Inglot #335 is very close.  I bought it yesterday at Macy's.. as well as #102R (which has three shades..and the middle shade is similar to Morocco too).   The single eyeshadow pan (0.08 oz/ 2.3g) is $7 and the one with three colors in one pan is $9 (0.09oz / 2.5g).. ** I think they went up in price, but they are still cheap for a lot of product.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

ABH exclusives for Black Friday


----------



## dash4 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Aww I want both !!  TY, Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Aww I want both !!  TY, Dolly!


  No problem love!
  Some swatches via Norvina's snapchat, a little blurry but still I love them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Found the self made palette at Ulta today, my palette is arriving from Sephora today. Not the best swatches of the self made palette. I wanted to get them close together to get different ideas of combinations.


Your swatches are :eyelove:


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> ABH exclusives for Black Friday


  Loving Catnip! Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  These are gorgeous! Especially loving Soft Lilac. I hope we see more swatches soon.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> These are gorgeous! Especially loving Soft Lilac. I hope we see more swatches soon.


  Soft Lilac would look gorgeous on you, Shars.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Soft Lilac would look gorgeous on you, Shars.


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Are you getting it? My only apprehension is that I've never tried her liquid lipstick formula and I don't have the patience anymore to make products work.... I have too many to be doing all that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If I did I know I would forget that I had it in a week. That is why I need to curb my spending. I probably have 2-3 lipsticks similar to it.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!   Are you getting it? My only apprehension is that I've never tried her liquid lipstick formula and I don't have the patience anymore to make products work.... I have too many to be doing all that.


 I think ABH is very easy to work with and very easy to wear. For me, her formula is second only to Jeffree Star.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I think ABH is very easy to work with and very easy to wear. For me, her formula is second only to Jeffree Star.








Everyone I've heard talking about them either hate them or love them. I have heard though that the newer ones have an improved formula. I still need to get some JS ones. I may get them from Beautylish since they're carrying his brand now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Loving Catnip! Thanks Dolly!


  very pretty! 

Are these the same lips as jeffree star's?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty!
> 
> Are these the same lips as jeffree star's?


  that's the same thing I thought!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that's the same thing I thought!


  I never tried JS but I also just noticed he's on Beautylish and they just emailed me that I have a $10 new customer credit that's about to expire and I have Celebrity Skin in my cart. What's a good color?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I never tried JS but I also just noticed he's on Beautylish and they just emailed me that I have a $10 new customer credit that's about to expire and I have Celebrity Skin in my cart. What's a good color?


  Girl, head over to the Jeffreestar cosmetics thread http://www.specktra.net/t/192191/jeffree-star-cosmetics
  The brand has new ones releasing this friday and they will be up at Beautylish!


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes the lips are the same, just different lining of the lips. Both lips are provided by @missjazminad on insta
> 
> 
> Girl, head over to the Jeffreestar cosmetics thread http://www.specktra.net/t/192191/jeffree-star-cosmetics
> The brand has new ones releasing this friday and they will be up at Beautylish!


  Dolly, do you know if Dirty Money and the others that launched with it will be on Beautylish later as well, or just the holiday ones? I can't seem to find any concrete confirmation.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> :sigh: Everyone I've heard talking about them either hate them or love them. I have heard though that the newer ones have an improved formula. I still need to get some JS ones. I may get them from Beautylish since they're carrying his brand now.


  I bought the old formula and returned them because they were horrible. Then I heard the newest release was different so I bought 2 (Veronica and Dusty Rose) and they are much better.  I wish they would restock because I want to pick up one more color.  They are worse than MAC when it comes to keeping releases in stock.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes the lips are the same, just different lining of the lips. Both lips are provided by @missjazminad on insta
> 
> 
> Girl, head over to the Jeffreestar cosmetics thread http://www.specktra.net/t/192191/jeffree-star-cosmetics
> The brand has new ones releasing this friday and they will be up at Beautylish!


  Oh no, not another thread!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have Celebrity Skin and Posh Spice in my cart. Posh Spice gives me MAC Riri nude vibes but it's not as dark. That credit will still be available. I ordered well past the time they said it would expire lol.
> Dolly, do you know if Dirty Money and the others that launched with it will be on Beautylish later as well, or just the holiday ones? I can't seem to find any concrete confirmation.


  OMG I just said that in the JS thread re Posh Spice and RiRi Nude! Oh good, payday is next week


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG I just said that in the JS thread re Posh Spice and RiRi Nude! Oh good, payday is next week








I still have two more weeks until payday... I'm so broke lol. You do not want to know about the shopping I did after we left NY loool!


----------



## leonah (Nov 4, 2015)

I need both catnip and soft lilac


----------



## Samuella (Nov 6, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about when they'll be restocking VERONICA, dusty rose, and sepia? Need all three.    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 6, 2015)

What happened to the Couture palette? I can't find it anywhere.  I could have sworn I saw it in a store last week but I've checked back in a few stores I was in and I don't see it.  I don't see it online either.


----------



## leonah (Nov 6, 2015)

Samuella said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  on their insta or their fb page I saw that they said at least for veronica and dusty rose to be replenished around late nov/early dec if I remember correctly


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

leonah said:


> on their insta or their fb page I saw that they said at least for veronica and dusty rose to be replenished around late nov/early dec if I remember correctly


  This is what I remember reading as well.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> What happened to the Couture palette? I can't find it anywhere.  I could have sworn I saw it in a store last week but I've checked back in a few stores I was in and I don't see it.  I don't see it online either.


 I couldn't find it either!!!! I was told it dropped down to $20 and cleared right out!!! I'm pretty sure u can still order it online tho


----------



## Samuella (Nov 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *leonah*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks love!!! I panicked that they were LE. thankfully not the case    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I couldn't find it either!!!! I was told it dropped down to $20 and cleared right out!!! I'm pretty sure u can still order it online tho


I don't see it online anywhere either.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I couldn't find it either!!!! I was told it dropped down to $20 and cleared right out!!! I'm pretty sure u can still order it online tho


  Wow. Did it drop to $20 on Anastasia's website? I would have bought a backup.

  I am pretty sure Nordstrom was the last retailer to have it in-stock as of a few weeks ago, but they are OOS now.

  All of their palettes are limited edition (as far as I know), so it is probably a goner.. Otherwise, blog sales and/or ebay - are probably the only options.

  EDIT:  If you guys still want it - you could call Macy's and/or Norstrom and see if they can locate it in a store...  and have them ship it to you?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 7, 2015)

What do you guys think of the highlights? I'm thinking of Starlight and Riviera.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> What do you guys think of the highlights? I'm thinking of Starlight and Riviera.


  I have Starlight and love it. We're different complexions though. The formula is nice and it buffs out gorgeously. I wore it just yesterday.   Looked a mess since I'm recovering from a cold


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  Stop playing, girl. You know you don't look a hot mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look gorgeous!! You are rocking Starlight.


----------



## leonah (Nov 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> This is what I remember reading as well.


  yeah, they are taking forever to restock.. my order consisting veronica and trust issues got cancelled the last time  at least I got a hold of dusty rose and so hollywood


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> What do you guys think of the highlights? I'm thinking of Starlight and Riviera.


I have Starlight and love it! It's getting a lot of use lately lol


----------



## mel33t (Nov 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have Starlight and love it. We're different complexions though. The formula is nice and it buffs out gorgeously. I wore it just yesterday.   Looked a mess since I'm recovering from a cold


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 9, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I have Starlight and love it! It's getting a lot of use lately lol


  I'm nervous that it's too in your face, but they just look so pretty on everyone.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm nervous that it's too in your face, but they just look so pretty on everyone.


They blend out SO nicely - you can use it super lightly or layer it heavier to look intense - that's what I love about it!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 9, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> *They blend out SO nicely* - you can use it super lightly or layer it heavier to look intense - that's what I love about it!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 11, 2015)

dermstore has the self-made palette..and they have a 30% off code...and free shipping.. also MrRebates has 5% cashback.

  the code is: just4u30

  it makes it $24.50 + tax ..


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 11, 2015)

dash4 said:


> dermstore has the self-made palette..and they have a 30% off code...and free shipping.. also MrRebates has 5% cashback.
> 
> the code is: just4u30
> 
> it makes it $24.50 + tax ..


  Thank you for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have this palette but I have a long wish list on Dermstore. Great time to knock some things off of the list.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was actually looking for the Couture palette (wanted a backup or at least single shadows but I guess only ABH and Macys carry the single eyeshadows)..anyway  I saw that deal... I already have Self-Made too.. but I am looking around for other stuff, because 30% is hot!

  You are welcome!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 12, 2015)

dash4 said:


> dermstore has the self-made palette..and they have a 30% off code...and free shipping.. also MrRebates has 5% cashback.
> 
> the code is: just4u30
> 
> it makes it $24.50 + tax ..


  Nice, I ended up getting it with my 20% Sephora discount (and when they had it at $34) so it was $27.20. Let me see what else they have


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

Swatch via LadyDanger1 on IG!!! Catnip & Soft Lilac black friday exclusives, eventually these two shades will be everywhere in March.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatch via LadyDanger1 on IG!!! Catnip & Soft Lilac black friday exclusives, eventually these two shades will be everywhere in March.


  Catnip is beautiful. It reminds me of a creamier version of RiRi Boy.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

I have the Contour Kit & brow dip.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

For the people who have ordered the individual shadows from Macys.com, do they arrive shattered or safely?  In my experience, Macy's doesn't package things too well, so I'm a little worried.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For the people who have ordered the individual shadows from Macys.com, do they arrive shattered or safely?  In my experience, Macy's doesn't package things too well, so I'm a little worried.


Mine arrived safely, even though they were not too well packed.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 25, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Mine arrived safely, even though they were not too well packed.



Ok, thank you!  Perhaps with the Black Friday deal it will be worth the risk.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just wish Macy's sold Morocco and Caramel.  Also it looks like Burnt Orange is now OOS on Macys (or at least I can't find it).   Do we know if Anastasia will be having any type of BF sale on her site?

EDIT: I just read on some random website that they will be having 25% off their _brow products_.. Boo!  Hopefully it is a mistake and they will be having 25% off the entire site (they did that a few years ago)... but we'll see.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I just wish Macy's sold Morocco and Caramel.  Also it looks like Burnt Orange is now OOS on Macys (or at least I can't find it).   Do we know if Anastasia will be having any type of BF sale on her site?
> 
> EDIT: I just read on some random website that they will be having 25% off their _brow products_.. Boo!  Hopefully it is a mistake and they will be having 25% off the entire site (they did that a few years ago)... but we'll see.



not a sitewide sale, just a sale on certain items.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> not a sitewide sale, just a sale on certain items.



Thanks! I love, love, love the avie! You look perfect..


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Thanks! I love, love, love the avie! You look perfect..



thanks love!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 25, 2015)

I picked up 8 eyeshadows from Macy's earlier today. I was trying to _not_ buy all warm orangey-red browns but I never noticed before how warm toned her shadows are! At least the ones stocked there. The deal right now is pretty good, and I like the mini brow products that came free with purchase.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2015)

are the eyeshadows available in store?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> are the eyeshadows available in store?



You have to check Macy's website and see if they're offered in your area.


----------



## mimi0701 (Nov 29, 2015)

Macy's online has Soft Lilac available now as a Cyber Monday preview. No Catnip though.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anybody know when the cyber Monday sale starts? From what I've read it'll be 25% off brow stuff, glosses for $10, and a highlighter + brush for $26 or $23 bucks. I have to work early in the morning and really don't feel like stalking!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Does anybody know when the cyber Monday sale starts? From what I've read it'll be 25% off brow stuff, glosses for $10, and a highlighter + brush for $26 or $23 bucks. I have to work early in the morning and really don't feel like stalking!



I haven't been able to find a time.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 29, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I haven't been able to find a time.



thank you!! oh well. I think they're on pacific time? I've spent enough money this season anyway lol hopefully in the am there's stuff left. Im hoping to snag 2 glosses and a Pure Hollywood illuminator.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Does anybody know when the cyber Monday sale starts? From what I've read it'll be 25% off brow stuff, glosses for $10, and a highlighter + brush for $26 or $23 bucks. I have to work early in the morning and really don't feel like stalking!



I'm hoping it starts at midnight since its a little after 11 here and I have to be up in like 7 hours....eckksss


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> thank you!! oh well. I think they're on pacific time? I've spent enough money this season anyway lol hopefully in the am there's stuff left. Im hoping to snag 2 glosses and a Pure Hollywood illuminator.



I'm pretty sure they're on pacific time. I want to try Riviera illuminator and I need to get 2 brow wiz pencils.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 30, 2015)

I picked up the So Hollywood illuminator. I'm not sure about the new Soft Lilac liquid lipstick; I wish it had more purple and lavender in it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 30, 2015)

I just ordered Peach Nectar instead of Riviera and I also got a dark brown brow wiz. Just one b/c I was hit with a moment of being cheap.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 30, 2015)

I ordered So Hollywood + Brush A23, Peach Nectar + Brush A23, and Starlight + Brush A23 and the Fudge, Tara, and Sepia lip glosses. Now I can go to bed!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 30, 2015)

I got a BU of So Hollywood plus the free brush and 5 glosses. Woohoo!!!

Of course the setup of the sale items was a clusterfuck, as usual.


----------



## stormborn (Nov 30, 2015)

Ugh, I can't get the Kristen gloss in my basket even though it says it's in stock. I'm guessing it's sold out and the website is just f-ing with me! Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 30, 2015)

My Brunette brow wiz was cancelled b/c it sold out I guess. Womp Womp

At least I'm still getting Peach Nectar and the brush.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 30, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I got a BU of So Hollywood plus the free brush and 5 glosses. Woohoo!!!
> 
> Of course the setup of the sale items was a clusterfuck, as usual.





stormborn said:


> Ugh, I can't get the Kristen gloss in my basket even though it says it's in stock. I'm guessing it's sold out and the website is just f-ing with me! Anyone else having this problem?





shontay07108 said:


> My Brunette brow wiz was cancelled b/c it sold out I guess. Womp Womp
> 
> At least I'm still getting Peach Nectar and the brush.



I'm sorry to hear that your Brow Wiz was cancelled. You were up pretty early like I was for the sale so it must have sold out quickly. I'm glad you're still getting the illuminator and the brush. It was the best deal they offered.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your Brow Wiz was cancelled. You were up pretty early like I was for the sale so it must have sold out quickly. I'm glad you're still getting the illuminator and the brush. It was the best deal they offered.



Yeah, thanks. It would've been cool to get a few bucks off that darn pencil. I can't believe that many people use my shade. That or they got multiple backups. Eh, I'll be alright.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 30, 2015)

Ended up getting the Peach Nectar & espresso brow gel! Was waffling between PN & so Hollywood but I also ordered from JDGlow and got a similar color so PN won! I'm happy....


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, thanks. It would've been cool to get a few bucks off that darn pencil. I can't believe that many people use my shade. That or they got multiple backups. Eh, I'll be alright.



If you are a platinum member at Ulta, they sometimes send out 20% off coupons that can be used on prestige brands including Anastasia Beverly Hills. It's not as good as the 25% off discount Anastasia Beverly Hills was offering, however, it would still get you a couple of dollars off the brow wiz. 



MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ended up getting the Peach Nectar & espresso brow gel! Was waffling between PN & so Hollywood but I also ordered from JDGlow and got a similar color so PN won! I'm happy....



I also ordered from JD Glow Cosmetics yesterday! It was my first time ordering from them and I got the Gabrielle Union highlighter and illuminator.


----------



## leonah (Dec 2, 2015)

can ABH restock trust issues and all the other shades now.. it's been forever


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 2, 2015)

According to ABH's instagram, 15 new eyeshadow shades will be launched on their website on the 15th of this month. Bundling will also be back next week in time for the release. They will be releasing more photos of the other shades soon.



leonah said:


> can ABH restock trust issues and all the other shades now.. it's been forever



I agree with you, I really want Trust Issues.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 2, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to ABH's instagram, 15 new eyeshadow shades will be launched on their website on the 15th of this month. Bundling will also be back next week in time for the release. They will be releasing more photos of the other shades soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, I really want Trust Issues.



Damn all of those look good to me. 
I got my Peach Nectar today and it looks better than I anticipated. The brush seems pretty nice, too. I'll test them out Friday.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's the second photo from Norvina's instagram of the remaining 7 eyeshadows along with an arm swatch Norvina posted awhile back of Prussian Blue:












shontay07108 said:


> Damn all of those look good to me.
> I got my Peach Nectar today and it looks better than I anticipated. The brush seems pretty nice, too. I'll test them out Friday.



I got Peach Nectar in the mail today as well and it stood out the most to me in the pan. I haven't worn or swatched any of the illuminators that arrived but I look forward to wearing all of them and using the brush. I thought I would be most excited about So Hollywood but Peach Nectar looks like the standout in regards to uniqueness in my collection.


----------



## leonah (Dec 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to ABH's instagram, 15 new eyeshadow shades will be launched on their website on the 15th of this month. Bundling will also be back next week in time for the release. They will be releasing more photos of the other shades soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, I really want Trust Issues.




yes!! they are postponing it further away I would love to wear it on new years but who knows if it will be available before that


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> yes!! they are postponing it further away I would love to wear it on new years but who knows if it will be available before that



I personally don't understand why Trust Issues and a few of the other shades take so long to return. I mean, I can understand that it take some time to manufacture the products but the wait seems much longer for these products seem a lot longer than it should.


----------



## dash4 (Dec 3, 2015)

@BrittLuvsMakeup - thank you for posting the pictures of the new shades.  I REALLY want to see what Henna looks like... actually, all of them interest my besides the blue - I don't wear blue.

Side note: if anyone uses the Brow Wiz in the shades Ebony or Soft Brown - they are on sale on dermstore's website.  Plus you get an extra 25% off by using the code CYBERWEEK.. so it makes it out to be $12.60 with FREE shipping.. (and they use shoprunner, so you can get free 2-day shipping, if you have that).

All other shades are reg price $21, but with the 25% off - it brings it down to $15.75..


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 3, 2015)

dash4 said:


> @BrittLuvsMakeup - thank you for posting the pictures of the new shades. I REALLY want to see what Henna looks like... actually, all of them interest my besides the blue - I don't wear blue.
> 
> Side note: if anyone uses the Brow Wiz in the shades Ebony or Soft Brown - they are on sale on dermstore's website. Plus you get an extra 25% off by using the code CYBERWEEK.. so it makes it out to be $12.60 with FREE shipping.. (and they use shoprunner, so you can get free 2-day shipping, if you have that).
> 
> All other shades are reg price $21, but with the 25% off - it brings it down to $15.75..



Some of the shades such as Aubergine, Fudge, and Intense Gaze are in the Artist and Shadow Couture World Traveler palettes respectively, so if you have them you can probably skip out on these shades unless you want to buy the shade by itself. Henna, Peacock, and Prussian Blue stand out to me the most but I'm interested in checking out all of the shades I don't have. I'm glad that they are bringing back the bundling too (I know you've been inquiring about the buildable palettes for awhile now so I know you are also excited that they'll be back).

Thanks for the heads up about the Brow Wiz on Dermstore's website! I bought two in Ebony (one for me and the other for my mom)!


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2015)

dash4 said:


> @BrittLuvsMakeup - thank you for posting the pictures of the new shades.  I REALLY want to see what Henna looks like... actually, all of them interest my besides the blue - I don't wear blue.
> 
> Side note: if anyone uses the Brow Wiz in the shades Ebony or Soft Brown - they are on sale on dermstore's website.  Plus you get an extra 25% off by using the code CYBERWEEK.. so it makes it out to be $12.60 with FREE shipping.. (and they use shoprunner, so you can get free 2-day shipping, if you have that).
> 
> All other shades are reg price $21, but with the 25% off - it brings it down to $15.75..



Ughhhh! I keep wanting to like posts! lol
Thank you. I think I may snag Ebony. What is Soft Brown close to? I assumed I'd use Dark Brown,


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughhhh! I keep wanting to like posts! lol
> Thank you. I think I may snag Ebony. What is Soft Brown close to? I assumed I'd use Dark Brown,



Here's a shade recommendation chart to determine which shade would suit you best based on skin tone, undertone, and hair color:


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a shade recommendation chart to determine which shade would suit you best based on skin tone, undertone, and hair color:



Hmmm.... the girl in the Ebony photo is significantly lighter than who I would assume would wear Ebony lol. I wear my eyebrow pencil lighter than my natural hair colour since otherwise, it looks too stark by contrast to my face... weird. I'd probably be better with dark brown or chocolate.


----------



## dash4 (Dec 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Some of the shades such as Aubergine, Fudge, and Intense Gaze are in the Artist and Shadow Couture World Traveler palettes respectively, so if you have them you can probably skip out on these shades unless you want to buy the shade by itself. Henna, Peacock, and Prussian Blue stand out to me the most but I'm interested in checking out all of the shades I don't have. *I'm glad that they are bringing back the bundling too (I know you've been inquiring about the buildable palettes for awhile now so I know you are also excited that they'll be back).*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the Brow Wiz on Dermstore's website! I bought two in Ebony (one for me and the other for my mom)!



Thank you so much for letting me know about that!  I sort of skimmed the thread a bit and thought I caught up, but I did not know that!! That is GREAT news!  I will definitely be buying a create-your-palette (or build-your-palette)..



Shars said:


> Ughhhh! I keep wanting to like posts! lol
> Thank you. I think I may snag Ebony. What is Soft Brown close to? I assumed I'd use Dark Brown,



No problem!  I miss the like button so much too!  I know Jacklyn Hill used to use Soft Brown and her eyebrows are dark, but to me - it has a very red undertone, not bad...and not the dreaded "orange" color, but it does lean warmer.  You can google up swatches.. Both might work for you - depending on what style of brow you go for.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 3, 2015)

30% off brow wiz in ebony and soft brown! http://slickdeals.net/f/8341107-ana...ee-shipping-at-dermstore?src=&page=2#comments


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know about that!  I sort of skimmed the thread a bit and thought I caught up, but I did not know that!! That is GREAT news!  I will definitely be buying a create-your-palette (or build-your-palette)..
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!  I miss the like button so much too!  I know Jacklyn Hill used to use Soft Brown and her eyebrows are dark, but to me - it has a very red undertone, not bad...and not the dreaded "orange" color, but it does lean warmer.  You can google up swatches.. Both might work for you - depending on what style of brow you go for.



Hmmm. I don't mind trying Soft Brown for $12 lol.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just got my first ABH Illuminator- Starlight. Looking forward to playing with it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 12, 2015)

Did you guys hear about the new brow pencil coming out?  I wonder how it is different from Brow Wiz.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear about the new brow pencil coming out?  I wonder how it is different from Brow Wiz.



I saw the instagram post about it. I don't know how it will differ other than the way it looks, but I'm gonna find out.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmm.... the girl in the Ebony photo is significantly lighter than who I would assume would wear Ebony lol. I wear my eyebrow pencil lighter than my natural hair colour since otherwise, it looks too stark by contrast to my face... weird. I'd probably be better with dark brown or chocolate.



Did you end up getting Soft Brown because it was on sale or did you get Dark Brown or Chocolate? I use Ebony because my eyebrows are "jet black" as my mother describes them, but I'm curious as to what other colors if these colors would be flattering as well on NW45 skin (since we're skin twins!).



dash4 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know about that!  I sort of skimmed the thread a bit and thought I caught up, but I did not know that!! That is GREAT news!  I will definitely be buying a create-your-palette (or build-your-palette)..



The bundling is now available again on their website for both contour powders and eyeshadows! I ordered three of the new eyeshadows in Henna, Peacock, and Prussian Blue, and I got Star Cobalt because I've been wanting it for a long time and it finally came back in stock. I really wanted to get Brownie as well but I'm just going to wait and get it when I decide what other eyeshadows I would want so I can get it at a discounted price in a bundle. 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear about the new brow pencil coming out?  I wonder how it is different from Brow Wiz.









They will be available in January according to Anastasia Beverly Hills' instagram. As I already have the dip brow and two of the brow wizzes, I probably won't be checking it out right when it's available, however, it looks nice and I'm hoping it performs as well as her other brow products.


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> *Did you end up getting Soft Brown because it was on sale or did you get Dark Brown or Chocolate? *I use Ebony because my eyebrows are "jet black" as my mother describes them, but I'm curious as to what other colors if these colors would be flattering as well on NW45 skin (since we're skin twins!).
> 
> 
> The bundling is now available again on their website for both contour powders and eyeshadows! I ordered three of the new eyeshadows in Henna, Peacock, and Prussian Blue, and I got Star Cobalt because I've been wanting it for a long time and it finally came back in stock. I really wanted to get Brownie as well but I'm just going to wait and get it when I decide what other eyeshadows I would want so I can get it at a discounted price in a bundle.
> ...



I didn't get any you know! I got distracted with other things lol. I have to say though that I've been using the NYX dupe in the shade chocolate and that is like perfect for me. My hair is jet black but I don't look right with really dark brows lol. I have Espresso in the NYX dupe line too but I haven't tried it as yet. I think it'd be good for the tail and outline though. I'll try it tomorrow and let you know (if I remember lol).


----------



## nt234 (Dec 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if/when the new eyeshadow singles will be at Macy's? I was going to do a bundle but I want to test the shades out for myself if possible. 

Also, I snagged Peach Nectar + A23 brush as well as Sepia and Butterscotch glosses on Cyber Monday. They send me Riviera instead of Peach Nectar (which I unfortunately already have) but they were nice and quick with correcting the problem, and I had PN in about 4-5 days. I love it on me, especially applied with the A23 brush! I'm obsessed with Sepia gloss and I can't wait until the liquid lipstick is restocked so I can layer the gloss over the lipstick. Butterscotch is a little too light on me for my liking (by itself), but it's nice to use for an ombre effect.


----------



## leonah (Dec 21, 2015)

how many grams is there in ABH eyeshadow singles? can't find it anywhere and it doesn't say on their website either


----------



## jennyg13 (Dec 23, 2015)

For those of you that have the highlighters, how are they? I wanted to try one but I ended up going with a BECCA one instead because I didn't wanna order online! If it's worth it I'll go for it when I run out


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2015)

leonah said:


> how many grams is there in ABH eyeshadow singles? can't find it anywhere and it doesn't say on their website either



1.6ish grams, depending on the finish. I only checked 2 of the finishes, titanium and matte, and they were 1.6 and 1.7 respectively. 



jennyg13 said:


> For those of you that have the highlighters, how are they? I wanted to try one but I ended up going with a BECCA one instead because I didn't wanna order online! If it's worth it I'll go for it when I run out



They're fantastical! They're as smooth as the becca highlighters, but finish-wise, I'd say they're more like the EDSFs.


----------



## leonah (Dec 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 1.6ish grams, depending on the finish. I only checked 2 of the finishes, titanium and matte, and they were 1.6 and 1.7 respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> They're fantastical! They're as smooth as the becca highlighters, but finish-wise, I'd say they're more like the EDSFs.



thank you


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

My Bambi should be arriving today! I will write the review on it!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 28, 2015)

Anastasia Beverly Hills just released two highlighter palettes on their website. They are called glow kits and each come with 4 highlighters. Here are photos of each kit and arm swatches. The names of each palette are also on the photos (Gleam and That Glow). The photos are from Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram account.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 28, 2015)

^ These were released out of the blue!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 29, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> ^ These were released out of the blue!



They sure were! Anastasia Beverly Hills usually announce products before their release date but the owner decided to just drop this on us as a surprise for her birthday!


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 29, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> They sure were! Anastasia Beverly Hills usually announce products before their release date but the owner decided to just drop this on us as a surprise for her birthday!



I kinda love that she did that! Once in a while, it is nice to be surprised and to not have read multiple blogger reviews before release.


----------



## janineios (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm waiting for the glow kits to drop on the Macys website!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 3, 2016)

Has it been announced how long the eyeshadow bundle pricing will be available for?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 3, 2016)

The new Brow Definers are available at Nordstrom.com if anyone is interested.



bunnypoet said:


> I kinda love that she did that! Once in a while, it is nice to be surprised and to not have read multiple blogger reviews before release.



I think it's much more exciting to just drop a product like that rather than announcing it way in advance! Announcing in advance builds anticipation but just releasing a product without prior notice can result in a lot of impulse buying (which is good for them), lol.



boschicka said:


> Has it been announced how long the eyeshadow bundle pricing will be available for?



The eyeshadow bundling pricing should be permanent.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 3, 2016)

janineios said:


> I'm waiting for the glow kits to drop on the Macys website!



Me too. Stalking now


----------



## janineios (Jan 3, 2016)

Same! I've been stalking off and on since yesterday since a few people spotted them in Macys stores. This is a product I don't want to miss!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 4, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The new Brow Definers are available at Nordstrom.com if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 4, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Me too. Stalking now





janineios said:


> Same! I've been stalking off and on since yesterday since a few people spotted them in Macys stores. This is a product I don't want to miss!



The glow kits are now available on macys.com just in case you ladies haven't checked already. Please let us know how you like them!



boschicka said:


> Thank you!!!



You're welcome! They also do the bundling at Macy's (online and in-store) but they only bundle up 4 shadows, not 8 like on Anastasia Beverly Hills website.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jan 4, 2016)

These glow kits look great!  Are they a Macy's exclusive or will they be available elsewhere, like Sephora or Ulta?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 5, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The glow kits are now available on macys.com just in case you ladies haven't checked already. Please let us know how you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! They also do the bundling at Macy's (online and in-store) but they only bundle up 4 shadows, not 8 like on Anastasia Beverly Hills website.



Ordered early yesterday morning they should be here tomorrow


----------



## montREALady (Jan 7, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Ordered early yesterday morning they should be here tomorrow


Did you try it yet? I'm pretty sure I don't need it but I'm curious, lol.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 7, 2016)

Received the cream contour palette in deep this past weekend and finally used it today....One of the best purchases I've made recently! Love it!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did you try it yet? I'm pretty sure I don't need it but I'm curious, lol.



Girl I did. I love them better than the illuminators 
View attachment 51103


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 7, 2016)

Also ladies you need this on your life lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Did you try it yet? I'm pretty sure I don't need it but I'm curious, lol.





MzBrownBeauty said:


> Received the cream contour palette in deep this past weekend and finally used it today....One of the best purchases I've made recently! Love it!





smileyt06 said:


> Girl I did. I love them better than the illuminators
> View attachment 51103



I'm so happy to hear that you love the glow kits! Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to see them in person yet, however, I was waiting to read reviews or see swatches on darker skin (which there don't seem to be a lot of at this time) so seeing you say that you love them more than the illuminators makes me excited about them! Is there one that you happen to prefer over the other or do you like both equally?


----------



## montREALady (Jan 8, 2016)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Received the cream contour palette in deep this past weekend and finally used it today....One of the best purchases I've made recently! Love it!



I bought that last year when Macy's made the mistake of selling it for $20 online and never used it! It was in a makeup drawer then I put it in my makeup area to remember to use it recently and still haven't. Then I was sent the Smashbox one to try and give my opinion on and haven't tried that one yet either. I'm so not a cream contour person for everyday... I'm going to try both this weekend! You've inspired me!


----------



## montREALady (Jan 8, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Girl I did. I love them better than the illuminators
> View attachment 51103



UGGHHHH, WHYYYYYY DID YOU SAY THAT???


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

I know right!?!?!  I still need to know the difference btwn the two. 





montREALady said:


> UGGHHHH, WHYYYYYY DID YOU SAY THAT???


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 9, 2016)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Received the cream contour palette in deep this past weekend and finally used it today....One of the best purchases I've made recently! Love it!





montREALady said:


> I bought that last year when Macy's made the mistake of selling it for $20 online and never used it! It was in a makeup drawer then I put it in my makeup area to remember to use it recently and still haven't. Then I was sent the Smashbox one to try and give my opinion on and haven't tried that one yet either. I'm so not a cream contour person for everyday... I'm going to try both this weekend! You've inspired me!



I absolutely love the cream contour kit! I've only used it twice as I feel that cream contours take a while to apply and set (which I don't always have time for), however, I love the final results when I do use it. I mainly use the shades Nude to highlight and Carob to contour. You have to use it montREALady, you're going to love it!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Girl I did. I love them better than the illuminators
> View attachment 51103



OK, I think I need those.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2016)

got the new brow definer today. love at first try and i am not really big anastasia fan. her stuff is just ok, mostly over hyped. but this is so nice easy to use glides on effortlessly, nicely pigmented.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 13, 2016)

According to Norvina's instagram, Anastasia Beverly Hills is working on new shades for Glow Kits. Based on the photo of the packaging posted above, it appears as though the highlighters can be removed from the packaging, so I'm assuming that they will also make customizable kits where you can pick your own shades (similar to the eyeshadow and powder contour kit bundles on their site) in addition to kits that come with set colors like the current ones. Knowing this possibility, I think I'm gonna hold out on the current kits in hopes that I can bundle my own in the future with different shades.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think you guys have talked me into buying one of the glow kits. I've been trying to be good because I've bought way too many damn highlighters lately, but I can't resist!


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Girl I did. I love them better than the illuminators
> View attachment 51103



Hey girl. When you get a chance, do you mind swatching the sets you have. I resisted buying her illuminators for THE longest time but swatched my friend's Peach Nectar and had to have it lol. So now I'm interested in these new ones if you say they're better than the illuminators!!!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 16, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I bought that last year when Macy's made the mistake of selling it for $20 online and never used it! It was in a makeup drawer then I put it in my makeup area to remember to use it recently and still haven't. Then I was sent the Smashbox one to try and give my opinion on and haven't tried that one yet either. I'm so not a cream contour person for everyday... I'm going to try both this weekend! You've inspired me!




Yes....I remember Macy's having them for a much lower price and I waffled on it ended up missing out. Wish I had gotten it then! Did you end up trying either of them?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2016)

She steals other brands makeup ideas. While i do love some of her products, she's not original at all.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey girl. When you get a chance, do you mind swatching the sets you have. I resisted buying her illuminators for THE longest time but swatched my friend's Peach Nectar and had to have it lol. So now I'm interested in these new ones if you say they're better than the illuminators!!!!



Sure tonight or tomorrow I will Hun. I need to shave my arms lmfao


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 17, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I absolutely love the cream contour kit! I've only used it twice as I feel that cream contours take a while to apply and set (which I don't always have time for), however, I love the final results when I do use it. I mainly use the shades Nude to highlight and Carob to contour. You have to use it montREALady, you're going to love it!




I feel u...most week days I'm usually running so behind in the morning that I rarely get a chance to do a full face but on weekends, I've used it. I mix nude and coral to highlight and espresso and carob to contour.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 18, 2016)

Swatches- first 4 from L-R are from the That Glow palette and the other 4 from the Gleam palette. Tried to get the best pics from my iPhone and Sony a5100


View attachment 51522


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Swatches- first 4 from L-R are from the That Glow palette and the other 4 from the Gleam palette. Tried to get the best pics from my iPhone and Sony a5100
> View attachment 51521
> 
> View attachment 51522
> ...



Thank you! Now I can't choose lol. I'm leaning more to the Gleam palette though.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> Thank you! Now I can't choose lol. I'm leaning more to the Gleam palette though.



i say both because the pics don't do any justice lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 19, 2016)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I feel u...most week days I'm usually running so behind in the morning that I rarely get a chance to do a full face but on weekends, I've used it. I mix nude and coral to highlight and espresso and carob to contour.



The cream contour kit is certainly not something that can be applied quickly if you are in a rush. I think the next time I use my kit, I'm going to use the coral shade to color correct where I have some acne scars.



smileyt06 said:


> Swatches- first 4 from L-R are from the That Glow palette and the other 4 from the Gleam palette. Tried to get the best pics from my iPhone and Sony a5100
> View attachment 51521
> 
> View attachment 51522
> ...



Thank you for posting swatches! All of the shades are beautiful! Like Shars though, I'm leaning more towards the Gleam Kit. The colors seem a bit more unique to my collection.


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The cream contour kit is certainly not something that can be applied quickly if you are in a rush. I think the next time I use my kit, I'm going to use the coral shade to color correct where I have some acne scars.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting swatches! All of the shades are beautiful! Like Shars though, I'm leaning more towards the Gleam Kit. *The colors seem a bit more unique to my collection.*



Yes, that's what I'm thinking. I don't have many pinky highlighters!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 6, 2016)

I am always trying to find more pinky highlighters so it's Gleam for me.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 8, 2016)

erine1881 said:


> She steals other brands makeup ideas. While i do love some of her products, she's not original at all.
> 
> View attachment 51435



Wow! I wonder how long that palette has been available, if it was long before the ABH one. 

SN: I ordered the Gleam liquid illuminator from Melanie Mills and inside the box there was a dirty tissue that smelled like McDonalds French fries...like, WTF. Sooo gross lol.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Feb 14, 2016)

The Self Made eye palette is back in stock at Sephora online in case someone missed it the first time.  I slept on it when it first came out so l grabbed it this time.


----------



## stormborn (Feb 18, 2016)

Has there been any news on that Mario Dedivanovic palette? I'm really waiting on this thing here


----------



## leonah (Feb 18, 2016)

stormborn said:


> Has there been any news on that Mario Dedivanovic palette? I'm really waiting on this thing here



they seem to still be working on it they had a sneak peek on claudia's snapchat I think or ABH don't remember


----------



## stormborn (Feb 19, 2016)

leonah said:


> they seem to still be working on it they had a sneak peek on claudia's snapchat I think or ABH don't remember



Good to know! Thanks! She and Mario both seem to be perfectionists so I think this one should be good!


----------



## BellaInPink (Mar 21, 2016)

Not sure of this is the right thread for it or not but I've been hearing that there is a new summer glow kit coming out. Does anyone have any more information about that yet? I follow both ABH and Norvina on instagram but noticed that they don't really give detailed information on upcoming products.


----------



## VindictiveVirgo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys, does anyone know when they'll be *restocking Dusty Rose liquid lipstick *anytime soon? I swore it was permanent, but it hasn't been stocked since it debuted in summer.


----------



## leonah (Mar 29, 2016)

VindictiveVirgo said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know when they'll be *restocking Dusty Rose liquid lipstick *anytime soon? I swore it was permanent, but it hasn't been stocked since it debuted in summer.



I'm guessing soon in april when the new spring colors are coming too. IKR I got my dusty rose in the last restock and that was september 7th and I had ordered trust issues and veronica too but they canceled my order :E they are tooooo slow and they better have millions of restock colors lol


----------



## KGeezy (Mar 31, 2016)

Did anyone else order any of the new spring liquid lipsticks ? I got Ashton and Katheryn. I'm not too crazy about the rest of them, the colors aren't that unique imo


----------



## LiliV (Apr 1, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> Did anyone else order any of the new spring liquid lipsticks ? I got Ashton and Katheryn. I'm not too crazy about the rest of them, the colors aren't that unique imo



I ordered Crush and Ashton.  I'm thinking about Naked and Kathryn too but I want to see more pictures first.  I'm afraid Kathryn will be too dark.  I love dark lip colors, but I don't love them when I buy a shade not expecting it to be so dark if that makes sense lol I have this issue with Veronica, it goes such a deep berry on me when I bought it hoping it would be more dusty mauve


----------



## leonah (Apr 1, 2016)

I will order them next month have already bought way too much this month so


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 2, 2016)

do you think the spring lipsticks will be at sephora?


----------



## brunettespylove (Apr 6, 2016)

has anyone p/u the new abh lip shades and have comparison shots. I really want ashton, crush and kathryn but i can't help but think they're close to dose shades. Ashton looks very close to dose cork, crush to stone etc.
I was hoping they would be released during the sale, but they were supposed to come out yesterday and didn't


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 6, 2016)

So Ashton and Kathryn arrived today. Kathryn is more pink than I thought it would be but I like it. Ashton is pretty but I was hoping it would pull more brown like DOC Cork. Anywho, here's swatches on NC42

L-Kathryn
R-Ashton


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 6, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> So Ashton and Kathryn arrived today. Kathryn is more pink than I thought it would be but I like it. Ashton is pretty but I was hoping it would pull more brown like DOC Cork. Anywho, here's swatches on NC42
> 
> L-Kathryn
> R-Ashton
> ...



Great swatches, thank you!! I like them.


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 6, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> So Ashton and Kathryn arrived today. Kathryn is more pink than I thought it would be but I like it. Ashton is pretty but I was hoping it would pull more brown like DOC Cork. Anywho, here's swatches on NC42
> 
> L-Kathryn
> R-Ashton
> ...



thank you. I like them


----------



## leonah (Apr 7, 2016)

KGeezy said:


> So Ashton and Kathryn arrived today. Kathryn is more pink than I thought it would be but I like it. Ashton is pretty but I was hoping it would pull more brown like DOC Cork. Anywho, here's swatches on NC42
> 
> L-Kathryn
> R-Ashton
> ...



both are gorgeous!!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 13, 2016)

New liquid lipsticks are available online @ ULTA and Macy's.


----------



## leonah (May 6, 2016)

is it worth getting the glow kit? I'm still not sure. I wish they were in individual packaging most but at the same time it's cheaper this way. I've read some reviews stating that it's even better than their regular ones and some say that they are worse and have too much fall out during the day and don't hold up well at all.. hmm


----------



## Jayjayy (May 10, 2016)

leonah said:


> is it worth getting the glow kit? I'm still not sure. I wish they were in individual packaging most but at the same time it's cheaper this way. I've read some reviews stating that it's even better than their regular ones and some say that they are worse and have too much fall out during the day and don't hold up well at all.. hmm



I think the Glow Kits are 100% worth it. Lasting power isn't 14+ hours but they last through lunch and fade gracefully. They don't wear any worse than my other powder products. They apply very smoothly and don't emphasize texture on my cheeks. For the quality, amount of product, and variety within each kit I recommend checking them out (I have the more golden one)


----------



## Mayanas (May 10, 2016)

I bought Crush and Dusty Rose at Macys.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 19, 2016)

Here a pics of the exterior and interior packaging of the new Anastasia Beverly Hills Sundipped Glow Kit. The official in store release date is June 16th but some people have reportedly found the kit available for purchase already at Macy's (like @blankasalazarxo who provided the pics below) and Ulta. Although I resisted purchasing the other two Glow Kits for a long time, I caved and bought both and don't regret it so I'll have to have this kit too, lol. I'm actually more excited about this kit than I was the other ones. Are any of you ladies getting it?












Also, here are some other upcoming releases which the release dates have not been announced for yet (I saw these posted on trendmood1 but I unfortunately, I could not find the original source for these particular photos):


----------



## LiliV (May 19, 2016)

Oooh gloss kits! I like the look of those, I'm not big on glosses but I like the idea of smaller sized ones in a set to try out. I want the Fall one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2016)

Glow kit in SunDipped from Norvina on snap


----------



## leonah (May 20, 2016)

does anyone have stripped and could swatch comparisons? I'm not sure if I should buy it and the liquid lippies from ABH as well as the rest of the line will not launch here untill the end of summer so -.-


----------



## Jayjayy (May 21, 2016)

Those gloss sets & Sundipped palette are beautiful! I really doubted ABH as just another celeb brand but their products are beautiful.


----------



## Mayanas (May 22, 2016)

I bought ABH lipgloss set for $20 this morning.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2016)

A new eyeshadow palette is coming out this summer called Modern Renaissance. It's going to be their first permanent eyeshadow palette and will cost $42. It will consists of 14 eyeshadows (11 matte shadows and 3 satin metallics).






To be honest, I think the eyeshadow palette is pretty but I'm not that excited about it. I think because I've purchased so many eye shadow palettes recently that have similar shades, I don't feel like I need to have it right now. I'm glad that it's permanent though just in case I change my mind (which I most likely will, especially if I like it better in person), lol.

For those of you who may have delayed purchasing the Glow Kits in hopes that they will release the shades as singles in the future (like I originally intended to), Norvina stated that they will not be released as singles to a follower who stated that they couldn't wait for the shades to be sold individually so she could just get the shades she wanted. Although I think it would be a good idea to sell them individually, I figured that they probably wouldn't since the Glow Kits and the shades within them are supposed to be limited edition. I just wanted to mention it here as confirmation just in case anyone thought like I did that these shades could potentially be sold as singles one day.



LiliV said:


> Oooh gloss kits! I like the look of those, I'm not big on glosses but I like the idea of smaller sized ones in a set to try out. I want the Fall one!



I want the Fall one as well! I don'tt wear lip glosses too often so I only have a few in the comparison to other types of lip products but the shades look nice and Norvina stated that the Gloss Kits were only going to be $28 each. According to Anastasia Beverly Hills' instagram, the gloss sets will be sold exclusively on their website soon. Here are arm swatches on two different skin tones:


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> A new eyeshadow palette is coming out this summer called Modern Renaissance. It's going to be their first permanent eyeshadow palette and will cost $42. It will consists of 14 eyeshadows (11 matte shadows and 3 satin metallics).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the palette on IG yesterday. I'm not anxious to pay $42 for a cardboard palette, not ABH. Self-Made wasn't even that much if I remember correctly and it's also 14 colors. The colors are pretty but most palettes have similar shades nowadays. Saw the lip glosses on TM today too. The consistency looks like the Tarte ones. Which I love btw.


----------



## leonah (May 25, 2016)

claudia said on her snapchat that the pans are slightly bigger in this palette towards the old ones like the self made and so on so maybe that's why they increased the price?


----------



## leonah (May 25, 2016)

Swatches of the palette from ABH snapchat: 

View attachment 54405


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 25, 2016)

leonah said:


> Swatches of the palette from ABH snapchat:
> 
> View attachment 54405



Thanks for the pic...it's going to be hard to pass this up because the swatches are so pretty.


----------



## Mayanas (May 25, 2016)

leonah said:


> Swatches of the palette from ABH snapchat:
> 
> View attachment 54405




Amazing swatches.

i want this palette now.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Saw the palette on IG yesterday. I'm not anxious to pay $42 for a cardboard palette, not ABH. Self-Made wasn't even that much if I remember correctly and it's also 14 colors. The colors are pretty but most palettes have similar shades nowadays. Saw the lip glosses on TM today too. The consistency looks like the Tarte ones. Which I love btw.



The Self-Made palette was $35, so this new palette costs $7 more for the same amount of shades. I'm hoping that there is a significant enough increase in the amount of eyeshadow that's in the palette compared to previous palettes or the quality of the packaging of the palette has gotten better (though it looks like the cardboard palettes they've used in the past) to justify the price increase. Either way, the shades aren't terribly unique so I don't see myself running to get it the first day.





leonah said:


> claudia said on her snapchat that the pans are slightly bigger in this palette towards the old ones like the self made and so on so maybe that's why they increased the price?



Thanks for letting us know that she said that the pans are slightly bigger than the more recently released eyeshadow palettes. I could see her increasing the price slightly for that reason but I'm curious as to whether the difference in pan sizes is worth the extra $7. I guess we'll just have to wait to see if anyone makes any comparisons once it comes out or we'll just have to check for ourselves. 



leonah said:


> Swatches of the palette from ABH snapchat:
> 
> View attachment 54405



Seeing swatches makes me want it more although I'm sure I already have similar enough shades amongst my eyeshadow palettes and single shadows. I think after it's released, I'm going to purchase it when Ulta offers the 20% off discount or the $10 discount to Platinum members they give during your birth month. Thanks for posting the swatches!


----------



## leonah (May 26, 2016)

the palette is available now along with sun dipped glow kit and so on! but I hate that they don't write how many oz/gr the palette is and all the other items as well.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

Of the two lip gloss sets, only the Summer lip gloss set is available on the website (which makes sense, lol). The arm swatches look nice but I would love to see lip swatches on someone with or close to my skin tone before I buy it so I may wait to purchase it. Is anyone else ordering anything today?


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

leonah said:


> the palette is available now along with sun dipped glow kit and so on! but I hate that they don't write how many oz/gr the palette is and all the other items as well.



I want Sun Dipped but I'll wait for Macy's or Sephora...when is it launching at retailers? Anyone know?


----------



## Jayjayy (May 26, 2016)

That palette looks beautiful! I love her palettes because they have great transitions shades for WOC (that show up!). The price increased, but because it's perm it will eventually be included in sales at Sephora and Ulta. It reminds me of how drugstore makeup has gotten more expensive but because there's always a sale, people rarely pay full price anymore.


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> That palette looks beautiful! I love her palettes because they have great transitions shades for WOC (that show up!). The price increased, but because it's perm it will eventually be included in sales at Sephora and Ulta. It reminds me of how drugstore makeup has gotten more expensive but because there's always a sale, people rarely pay full price anymore.


It does and I have all of her palettes since about 2013 or so but I feel like I have palette overload and a lot of them have similar colors! I'm glad it's perm though. The $42 is a bit discouraging, I have to say. Even though there are more colors, the $29 price tag of the ones before has spoiled me, lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2016)

I was about to buy it, but remembered it was perm. So I'll just wait until the next sale at ulta or sephora when it eventually pops up there.


----------



## Mayanas (May 26, 2016)

I Can wait for Macy's. Time ago my fav stores for makeup was Nordstrom but now with free shipping , pick up in the store and ebates I'm buying more at Macy's.


----------



## VAL4M (May 27, 2016)

leonah said:


> Swatches of the palette from ABH snapchat:
> 
> View attachment 54405




OMG i dont owned any Anastasia but this palette is really right up my alley... can anyone tell me what Anastasia eyeshadows can be compare to? e.i. UD, too Faced, MUFE etc ?
Thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 27, 2016)

The more I look at the palette, the more I want it, lol. I've been wanting to try the Buon Fresco and Burnt Orange eyeshadows for a little while now too, so them being included in the palette makes me want it even more. I complained earlier about the colors being too similar to stuff I already have in my collection but these are the types of colors that I like so and use often so it won't hurt to have more, lol.


----------



## leonah (May 28, 2016)

ughh my ABH list is getting longer and longer as I'm buying other brands LE products.. now I want the mini gloss set too along with all the other stuff and claudia said that trust issues is soon going to be restocked so might order some then. just hate their high shipping rate and I always have to pay extra toll fees and such


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2016)

What palettes do you have that are similar to this new ABH one. Love the new gloss set.


----------



## ellemarie (May 28, 2016)

I don't have anything like that new palette. So pretty...


----------



## laurennnxox (May 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> What palettes do you have that are similar to this new ABH one. Love the new gloss set.



I feel like the Violet Voss Holy Grail palette has the same base idea, a lot of warm neutrals.

I think I'm going to pick this up when it makes it to other retailers where I can get free shipping.


----------



## leonah (May 28, 2016)

yeah I think it looks like a mix of VV holy grail, morphe 35o, lime crime venus, and so on. I probably have dupes but I don't care I neeeeed it for real. love these type of colors so much


----------



## laurennnxox (May 28, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah I think it looks like a mix of VV holy grail, morphe 35o, lime crime venus, and so on. I probably have dupes but I don't care I neeeeed it for real. love these type of colors so much


lol yep! I have all three of those listed but I'll still end up getting this.  It has the pinks that 350 doesn't have, and more mattes / better transition shades than VV.


----------



## leonah (May 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> lol yep! I have all three of those listed but I'll still end up getting this.  It has the pinks that 350 doesn't have, and more mattes / better transition shades than VV.



yes exactly


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 28, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah I think it looks like a mix of VV holy grail, morphe 35o, lime crime venus, and so on. I probably have dupes but I don't care I neeeeed it for real. love these type of colors so much



I completely agree with you. I feel like you can find colors similar to the ones in the Modern Renaissance palette spread throughout those palettes and others with similar colors.



laurennnxox said:


> lol yep! I have all three of those listed but I'll still end up getting this.  It has the pinks that 350 doesn't have, and more mattes / better transition shades than VV.



I have all 3 too, lol. At first I wasn't going to get this palette because those palettes have similar colors, but if that was the case, I would have stopped after I got the Lime Crime Venus Eyeshadow Palette and not gotten the other two or however many other palettes I have with the same color scheme, lol. I'm a sucker for these types of colors, so I should have known I wasn't going to resist it for long, lol.


----------



## rinacee (May 28, 2016)

At first I thought Modern Renaissance was a hard pass for me. Then I kept looking. And looking. And I really don't have anything like it in my collection that is saturated with brights.  I probably should have waited for more swatches and reviews, but I pulled the trigger tonight. It was calling my name. Also I am a history grad student with a focus on art so...yeah. That should explain it all, haha.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 29, 2016)

rinacee said:


> At first I thought Modern Renaissance was a hard pass for me. Then I kept looking. And looking. And I really don't have anything like it in my collection that is saturated with brights.  I probably should have waited for more swatches and reviews, but I pulled the trigger tonight. It was calling my name. Also I am a history grad student with a focus on art so...yeah. That should explain it all, haha.



Yay! I can't wait to hear what you think of it.  It's getting harder and harder for me to wait. I have a $50 visa gift card that I could use... but.. part of me still wants to swatch it in stores when it gets there. Idk.


----------



## leonah (May 29, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Yay! I can't wait to hear what you think of it.  It's getting harder and harder for me to wait. I have a $50 visa gift card that I could use... but.. part of me still wants to swatch it in stores when it gets there. Idk.


I know.. the struggle is REAL this time.. soo hard to wait but I need to focus trying to get my hands on the sweet peach palette first that's LE and coming out next week here.


----------



## rinacee (May 29, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Yay! I can't wait to hear what you think of it.  It's getting harder and harder for me to wait. I have a $50 visa gift card that I could use... but.. part of me still wants to swatch it in stores when it gets there. Idk.


I completely understand. I am just so so weak, haha! I will definitely let you guys know how it is. I'll probably do a video review too. We'll see!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

The Sun Dipped Glow Kit is up on Sephora's website.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Sun Dipped Glow Kit is up on Sephora's website.



I was just coming to say that. I'll wait for Macy's I think. I can use my card, hahaha. Is this perm? Because then I won't even have to rush. I've hit my beauty quota for now. I'm getting 5 packages today (MAC, Jeffree Star, ColourPop, Gerard Cosmetics, Sephora). I thought this was releasing on the 16th!

Edit: Shoot it is limited.


----------



## leonah (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I was just coming to say that. I'll wait for Macy's I think. I can use my card, hahaha. Is this perm? Because then I won't even have to rush. I've hit my beauty quota for now. I'm getting 5 packages today (MAC, Jeffree Star, ColourPop, Gerard Cosmetics, Sephora). I thought this was releasing on the 16th!



I don't think sundipped is permanent since they have said before that the other glow kits are not? if I'm wrong someone correct me


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

leonah said:


> I don't think sundipped is permanent since they have said before that the other glow kits are not? if I'm wrong someone correct me



I saw and edited my post then saw yours  I can't keep up with all these releases! And highlighters!


----------



## leonah (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I saw and edited my post then saw yours  I can't keep up with all these releases! And highlighters!



I feel you. I'm literally getting dizzy over all these new releases I get both happy overwhelmed and sad because it's getting harder and harder to keep up   on another note I have myself almost forgotten to purchase the gleam kit lol


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

Whatevs  YOLO:

ItemPriceQtyAmount

QUICK LOOK​Anastasia Beverly Hills Glow Kit
ITEM 1790633  SIZE 4 x 0.26 oz
COLOR Sun Dipped - Bronzed, Summer, Tourmaline, Moonstone
$40.00
1
$40.00
 LOVED


QUICK LOOK​tarte Rainforest of the Sea™ Deep Dive Cleansing Gel
ITEM 1823673
tarte Rainforest of the Sea™ Deep Dive Cleansing Gel - 0.05 oz
FREE
1
$0.00



QUICK LOOK​Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum SPF 30
ITEM 1390657
Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum SPF 30 - 0.1 oz
FREE
1
$0.00



QUICK LOOK​Benefit Cosmetics Roller Lash Curling & Lifting Mascara
ITEM 1739283
Roller Lash Curling & Lifting Mascara 0.1 oz - Roller Lash Curling & Lifting Mascara
100 Points
1
$0.00



QUICK LOOK​Hourglass Ambient Light Correcting Primer
ITEM 1830884
Hourglass Ambient Light Correcting Primer in Mood Light 0.10 oz in Mood Light - Hourglass Ambient Light Correcting Primer in Mood Light
100 Points
1
$0.00





QUICK LOOK​Naturals Sample Bag
ITEM 1813260
FREE
1
$0.00



QUICK LOOK​Dior J'adore Eau de Toilette
ITEM 1819994
Dior J'adore Eau de Toilette - 0.03 oz
FREE
1
$0.00


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

leonah said:


> I feel you. I'm literally getting dizzy over all these new releases I get both happy overwhelmed and sad because it's getting harder and harder to keep up   on another note I have myself almost forgotten to purchase the gleam kit lol



I just bought Sun Dipped. Ugggh. I was going to wait for Macy's but figured I can get more out of Sephora especially since they have 8% cash back now with Ebates and the various free samples, perks, etc. Plus this purchase extended my VIB status through 2017.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I was just coming to say that. I'll wait for Macy's I think. I can use my card, hahaha. Is this perm? Because then I won't even have to rush. I've hit my beauty quota for now. I'm getting 5 packages today (MAC, Jeffree Star, ColourPop, Gerard Cosmetics, Sephora). I thought this was releasing on the 16th!
> 
> Edit: Shoot it is limited.



The 16th is the in store date. They never announced a date for retailers online but now that it's popped up on Sephora's website, I assume they'll be available soon on other websites that carry their products. I hope I can hold out for when Ulta has a discount for Platinum members, lol. Anyways, it sounds like you're gonna have an exciting package day! I hope you love everything you get! 



leonah said:


> I don't think sundipped is permanent since they have said before that the other glow kits are not? if I'm wrong someone correct me



Unfortunately, I think all of the Glow Kits that they have released and probably will release will be limited edition unless they decide to switch it up like they have with the Modern Renaissance palette and make a Glow Kit permanent. The good thing is that these Glow Kits have stuck around for awhile now so this new kit should be around for awhile.



leonah said:


> I feel you. I'm literally getting dizzy over all these new releases I get both happy overwhelmed and sad because it's getting harder and harder to keep up   on another note I have myself almost forgotten to purchase the gleam kit lol



I agree with you, there are so many new releases coming out that it's getting harder to keep up with, lol. I think I'm just going to prioritize limited edition products and worry about getting other things later. 



montREALady said:


> Whatevs  YOLO:
> 
> ItemPriceQtyAmount
> 
> ...





montREALady said:


> I just bought Sun Dipped. Ugggh. I was going to wait for Macy's but figured I can get more out of Sephora especially since they have 8% cash back now with Ebates and the various free samples, perks, etc. Plus this purchase extended my VIB status through 2017.



That didn't take long, lol. I think buying it from Sephora was a good decision since you extended your status, got a great percentage of cash back on your purchases and a lot of free samples. Please let us know how you like it when you get it!


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The 16th is the in store date. They never announced a date for retailers online but now that it's popped up on Sephora's website, I assume they'll be available soon on other websites that carry their products. I hope I can hold out for when Ulta has a discount for Platinum members, lol. Anyways, it sounds like you're gonna have an exciting package day! I hope you love everything you get!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I went on the Sephora site and saw 8% I jumped on it. For some reason whenever I want something from them it's only 4. Got $3.20 cash back already. Flash shipping was another perk of using Sephora. Exciting package day = rush-home-early- before-hubby-and-get-rid-of-boxes-day! Thanks, can't wait to see the goodies.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

Btw, Sun Dipped is now sold out on Sephora's website.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

Oh and the previous 2 are still up on Macy's, Gleam is in stock and That Glow is on backorder with an eta of 28 days.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> When I went on the Sephora site and saw 8% I jumped on it. For some reason whenever I want something from them it's only 4. Got $3.20 cash back already. Flash shipping was another perk of using Sephora. Exciting package day = rush-home-early- before-hubby-and-get-rid-of-boxes-day! Thanks, can't wait to see the goodies.



That's why I love shopping on Sephora's website. The flash shipping perk is what encourages so much of my spending on their site. I hate paying for shipping and handling and I hate shopping in store so to be able to get free shipping and have the items delivered so quickly keeps me shopping with them. I'm expecting two packages today: my Colourpop order with Birthday Boy and my Champagne Collection Face and Eyeshadow palettes from Sephora. 




montREALady said:


> Btw, Sun Dipped is now sold out on Sephora's website.



Wow, that was quick! It looks like they also completely took it off of the website. I wonder if they had stock but weren't supposed to list it for sale today. Because if they just sold out, they would have probably just had the option available to email you when it comes back in stock. It's a good thing you ordered when you did!


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> That's why I love shopping on Sephora's website. The flash shipping perk is what encourages so much of my spending on their site. I hate paying for shipping and handling and I hate shopping in store so to be able to get free shipping and have the items delivered so quickly keeps me shopping with them. I'm expecting two packages today: my Colourpop order with Birthday Boy and my Champagne Collection Face and Eyeshadow palettes from Sephora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wonder? I have it in my loves and it's showing along with the other two with the "X" over it when I hover and click "Quick Look". Usually the email option is for something they anticipate restocking, no? I get Birthday Boy and the Becca palette today too. Woohoo.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Oh I wonder? I have it in my loves and it's showing along with the other two with the "X" over it when I hover and click "Quick Look". Usually the email option is for something they anticipate restocking, no? I get Birthday Boy and the Becca palette today too. Woohoo.



I too have it in my loves list and it shows the same. The email option is usually available for when they anticipate a restock (which I'm sure they will, at least the official in-store release date) so that's why I'm wondering if they just took it completely off of the sale page because they listed it too early. Besides the Anastasia Beverly Hills website, no other online retailer listed it today and their hasn't been an official release date for announced for online retailers either.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I too have it in my loves list and it shows the same. The email option is usually available for when they anticipate a restock (which I'm sure they will, at least the official in-store release date) so that's why I'm wondering if they just took it completely off of the sale page because they listed it too early. Besides the Anastasia Beverly Hills website, no other online retailer listed it today and their hasn't been an official release date for announced for online retailers either.


Unless it was like how they did the Becca x JH one, a pre-sale. Or they just sold out of the allocated online stock and next step is the stores. Who knows.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Unless it was like how they did the Becca x JH one, a pre-sale. Or they just sold out of the allocated online stock and next step is the stores. Who knows.



Yeah, this whole situation is just weird. I'm just glad you got yours. Please let us know when they ship yours so we know they're not pulling any funny stuff with people who placed their orders before it was yanked from the sale page.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Yeah, this whole situation is just weird. I'm just glad you got yours. Please let us know when they ship yours so we know they're not pulling any funny stuff with people who placed their orders before it was yanked from the sale page.



It just shipped.


----------



## leonah (May 31, 2016)

yayy glad you got yours!  I think sundipped will sell out more quickly. fortunately for me I only want gleam and that one seems to be not as hyped as the other two (that glow+sundipped)


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

As people are getting their palettes, I am getting more and more excited! I've never tried an Anastasia shadow, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

leonah said:


> yayy glad you got yours!  I think sundipped will sell out more quickly. fortunately for me I only want gleam and that one seems to be not as hyped as the other two (that glow+sundipped)


I think because Sun Dipped seems to be catered for darker skin and a lot of these palettes aren't?



rinacee said:


> As people are getting their palettes, I am getting more and more excited! I've never tried an Anastasia shadow, so I am looking forward to it.


These are highlighters though...that you can use on your eyes


----------



## rinacee (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I think because Sun Dipped seems to be catered for darker skin and a lot of these palettes aren't?
> 
> 
> These are highlighters though...that you can use on your eyes


Oh I mean the Modern Renaissance palette, my bad! Hehe!


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Oh I mean the Modern Renaissance palette, my bad! Hehe!



Oh! Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! I totally forgot about that!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2016)

thanks ladies


----------



## montREALady (May 31, 2016)

My Sun Dipped gets delivered tomorrow. Regular flash shipping. Woohoo.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2016)

I ordered Sun Dipped on a whim and I'm laughing b/c I promised myself I wasn't gonna buy it. The other two palettes did absolutely nothing on my skin, but swatches of this on IG convinced me. It better be damn good.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> It just shipped.





montREALady said:


> My Sun Dipped gets delivered tomorrow. Regular flash shipping. Woohoo.



Wow, that was fast! I'm happy that you're getting it so soon too! It's getting harder for me to have the patience to get it at a later date! I can't wait to hear your review of it when you use it!



rinacee said:


> As people are getting their palettes, I am getting more and more excited! I've never tried an Anastasia shadow, so I am looking forward to it.



I am too even though I haven't ordered it yet. I really love all of the palettes I've purchased from Anastasia Beverly Hills so I'm sure you''ll like them!



shontay07108 said:


> I ordered Sun Dipped on a whim and I'm laughing b/c I promised myself I wasn't gonna buy it. The other two palettes did absolutely nothing on my skin, but swatches of this on IG convinced me. It better be damn good.



I'm sorry to hear that you didn't really care for the other two palettes but I hope you like Sun Dipped! Out of all of the kits, I've been the most excited about Sun Dipped as well (even though I do have the other kits, I wasn't really excited about them initially like I am about the one) so I hope it lives up to your expectations! I'm curious about your review of this one when you use it since you weren't particularly satisfied with the others.


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered Sun Dipped on a whim and I'm laughing b/c I promised myself I wasn't gonna buy it. The other two palettes did absolutely nothing on my skin, but swatches of this on IG convinced me. It better be damn good.



Agreed, swatches on darker skin looked gorgeous! I laughed at your reason for laughing. A common occurrence around here!


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

yayy just bought gleam (before I forget again) and got my sweet peach palette today, was first in line waiting for sephora to open when they gave me (and the rest of the line) a mini heart attack and said that SP had been delayed or hold up somewhere on the way. Fortunately the delivery guy came with four big pallots after waiting and looking around for a few minutes and the SA literally ripped the packages off the pallots to sell them quickly as possible so in conclusion I had to wait a bit but was still able to buy my sweet peach palette first in line anyway pheww.. there even was an american girl there in line saying that she couldn't get a hold of the palette in the us but was so happy she could get one now when she was visiting here  

but either way mission accomplished  now I have to chill until next paycheck lol


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2016)

Sun Dipped is GORG! 







[video=youtube;Qk8oFDD94aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk8oFDD94aw[/video]


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Sun Dipped is GORG!
> 
> View attachment 54517
> 
> ...



Yaaasss! I can't wait to get mine because I need tourmaline in my life. I'm gonna look like a damn disco ball at work Friday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

I think I like them all except for Moonstone.


----------



## leonah (Jun 2, 2016)

I agree tourmaline is absolutely gorgeous!! I would not mind that one as a single


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

My Modern Renaissance palette comes today! I am so excited! Knowing UPS, it won't be here until 8 or 9 PM though


----------



## leonah (Jun 2, 2016)

rinacee said:


> My Modern Renaissance palette comes today! I am so excited! Knowing UPS, it won't be here until 8 or 9 PM though



yay!! let us know asap what you think because I can't hold it for too long so I need to live it through everybody else until next paycheck lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 2, 2016)

rinacee said:


> My Modern Renaissance palette comes today! I am so excited! Knowing UPS, it won't be here until 8 or 9 PM though



YAY! and lol I feel your struggle. My UPS, Fedex, and USPS people all come sooo late. It's like. Welp. So much for decent swatch pictures.  I still rip everything open and play, but I always like to see everything in natural lighting too!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Yaaasss! I can't wait to get mine because I need tourmaline in my life. I'm gonna look like a damn disco ball at work Friday.


Girl, I've been blinding people these last two days, lmaooo!



Prettypackages said:


> I think I like them all except for Moonstone.


You can use a bit on top of another highlighter. I like to use a gold across my cheekbones, then a silver as a dab on the highest point then blend. I find it gives a pop. I tend to like silver-toned highlighters, though in the pan Moonstone is not silver at all. I don't even remember it being that silver in person. I'll have to check it again later (I also said this to someone on my IG). It would make sense though because of the name. I've never even looked to see if there are color descriptions of each of the colors anywhere.



leonah said:


> I agree tourmaline is absolutely gorgeous!! I would not mind that one as a single


It is gorg! Someone on my IG was saying they wish they would make them custom kits so you can pick and choose because she never likes all the colors in the Glow Kits.


----------



## leonah (Jun 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Girl, I've been blinding people these last two days, lmaooo!
> 
> 
> You can use a bit on top of another highlighter. I like to use a gold across my cheekbones, then a silver as a dab on the highest point then blend. I find it gives a pop. I tend to like silver-toned highlighters, though in the pan Moonstone is not silver at all. I don't even remember it being that silver in person. I'll have to check it again later (I also said this to someone on my IG). It would make sense though because of the name. I've never even looked to see if there are color descriptions of each of the colors anywhere.
> ...



yes!! I would love that custom glow kits. but I will probably buy sun dipped soon anyway it just looks perfect now for the summer time  a great excuse right


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2016)

wrong thread. my bad.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 2, 2016)

I got my Modern Renaissance palette in the mail tonight! I've only swatched it, but wow! These shadows are so lovely and smooth, regardless of finish. I can't wait to actually use them tomorrow. I am blown away by the packaging. I've never had an Anastasia palette, so maybe my amazement is silly. But after the Beauty Killer palette, this just feels so luxurious! Even though it is pretty basic, the color scheme and the quality of the materials is just lovely.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

So I'm trying to picture where the silver dab would go, is this closer to our temple? 



montREALady said:


> Girl, I've been blinding people these last two days, lmaooo!
> 
> 
> You can use a bit on top of another highlighter. I like to use a gold across my cheekbones, then a silver as a dab on the highest point then blend. I find it gives a pop. I tend to like silver-toned highlighters, though in the pan Moonstone is not silver at all. I don't even remember it being that silver in person. I'll have to check it again later (I also said this to someone on my IG). It would make sense though because of the name. I've never even looked to see if there are color descriptions of each of the colors anywhere.
> ...


----------



## leonah (Jun 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my Modern Renaissance palette in the mail tonight! I've only swatched it, but wow! These shadows are so lovely and smooth, regardless of finish. I can't wait to actually use them tomorrow. I am blown away by the packaging. I've never had an Anastasia palette, so maybe my amazement is silly. But after the Beauty Killer palette, this just feels so luxurious! Even though it is pretty basic, the color scheme and the quality of the materials is just lovely.



yeah I have heard very good things about ABH shadows in general so I'm expecting a wow too lol


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I got my Modern Renaissance palette in the mail tonight! I've only swatched it, but wow! These shadows are so lovely and smooth, regardless of finish. I can't wait to actually use them tomorrow. I am blown away by the packaging. I've never had an Anastasia palette, so maybe my amazement is silly. But after the Beauty Killer palette, this just feels so luxurious! Even though it is pretty basic, the color scheme and the quality of the materials is just lovely.



I can wait for this palette to be on sale on Sephora!!! it still show as ''coming soon''


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Girl, I've been blinding people these last two days, lmaooo!
> 
> 
> You can use a bit on top of another highlighter. I like to use a gold across my cheekbones, then a silver as a dab on the highest point then blend. I find it gives a pop. I tend to like silver-toned highlighters, though in the pan Moonstone is not silver at all. I don't even remember it being that silver in person. I'll have to check it again later (I also said this to someone on my IG). It would make sense though because of the name. I've never even looked to see if there are color descriptions of each of the colors anywhere.
> ...





Prettypackages said:


> So I'm trying to picture where the silver dab would go, is this closer to our temple?


I said highest point but I meant my actual cheekbone, sorry, a dab right on it. I guess in my head I'm thinking highest point of my cheek, lol. Anyway, I usually bring highlighter from there straight to my hairline and up along to my brow. I would then dab the brighter or lighter color just on the cheekbone, like a dot and blend, then maybe a dot more to intensify. I'm actually wearing Moonstone today, it's not silver, it's a real pale gold that seems to capture on camera as silver. I tried again to swatch and take a pic and video and I can't get it to look like it does to the naked eye. On my IG you can see what it looks like in the pan, that's how it looks swatched basically in person.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah I have heard very good things about ABH shadows in general so I'm expecting a wow too lol





VAL4M said:


> I can wait for this palette to be on sale on Sephora!!! it still show as ''coming soon''


It is lovely ladies! I used it just now and they all blend so nicely.  They kick up a lot of powder, but it doesn't fall-out when you put it on the lid.  The colors are very true-to-pan. I used Vermeer on the lid with Buon Fresco and Love Letter blended in the crease. Topped it off with Tempera as my highlight! So so pretty! I feel like a princess.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> It is lovely ladies! I used it just now and they all blend so nicely.  They kick up a lot of powder, but it doesn't fall-out when you put it on the lid.  The colors are very true-to-pan. I used Vermeer on the lid with Buon Fresco and Love Letter blended in the crease. Topped it off with Tempera as my highlight! So so pretty! I feel like a princess.





You feel like that?


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> View attachment 54549
> 
> You feel like that?


Haha yesss!


----------



## leonah (Jun 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> It is lovely ladies! I used it just now and they all blend so nicely.  They kick up a lot of powder, but it doesn't fall-out when you put it on the lid.  The colors are very true-to-pan. I used Vermeer on the lid with Buon Fresco and Love Letter blended in the crease. Topped it off with Tempera as my highlight! So so pretty! I feel like a princess.



can you please tell how many grams each eyeshadow is/all together?


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

leonah said:


> can you please tell how many grams each eyeshadow is/all together?


.7g or .02 oz each!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

My look today. I used Vermeer all over the lid, Buon Fresco in the crease, Love Letter blended into Buon Fresco, and Tempera on my browbone.


----------



## leonah (Jun 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> .7g or .02 oz each!



thank you!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 3, 2016)

The Anastasia Sun Dipped palette is awesome. I used Bronze and Tourmaline today and it definitely shows up and it's gorgeous. I was in a rush so I couldn't do it up the way I wanted, but I got to do enough to know that those two shades are winners. Can't wait to use the other two. It's possible that I will hit the pan on Bronze. That's how great it is.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> View attachment 54550
> View attachment 54551
> 
> My look today. I used Vermeer all over the lid, Buon Fresco in the crease, Love Letter blended into Buon Fresco, and Tempera on my browbone.


Wow Love your look... it look so pretty


----------



## rinacee (Jun 3, 2016)

leonah said:


> thank you!


<3


VAL4M said:


> Wow Love your look... it look so pretty


Thank you so much! It was hard to capture the berry with the lighting today. The weather has not been too kind!


----------



## leonah (Jun 4, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> The Anastasia Sun Dipped palette is awesome. I used Bronze and Tourmaline today and it definitely shows up and it's gorgeous. I was in a rush so I couldn't do it up the way I wanted, but I got to do enough to know that those two shades are winners. Can't wait to use the other two. It's possible that I will hit the pan on Bronze. That's how great it is.



that kit seems to be amazing. I just got gleam but now I want sun dipped too! next paycheck wohuu


----------



## leonah (Jun 4, 2016)

rinacee said:


> View attachment 54550
> View attachment 54551
> 
> My look today. I used Vermeer all over the lid, Buon Fresco in the crease, Love Letter blended into Buon Fresco, and Tempera on my browbone.



slay!! love your lipstick too


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 4, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> The Anastasia Sun Dipped palette is awesome. I used Bronze and Tourmaline today and it definitely shows up and it's gorgeous. I was in a rush so I couldn't do it up the way I wanted, but I got to do enough to know that those two shades are winners. Can't wait to use the other two. It's possible that I will hit the pan on Bronze. That's how great it is.



I'm glad this worked out for you. I think it's really pretty but I'm not sure it would work on my skin tone - I'm fair/light and don't tan in the summer. Do you think these highlighters would be too dark for me?

On a different note, I ordered the Modern Renaissance palette. I know its permanent but I couldn't wait. I'm returning the Becca Jaclyn Hill palette so I 'owed' myself a replacement palette. LOL.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> slay!! love your lipstick too


Thank you! It's Urban Decay's Venom!


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 4, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I'm glad this worked out for you. I think it's really pretty but I'm not sure it would work on my skin tone - I'm fair/light and don't tan in the summer. Do you think these highlighters would be too dark for me?
> 
> On a different note, I ordered the Modern Renaissance palette. I know its permanent but I couldn't wait. I'm returning the Becca Jaclyn Hill palette so I 'owed' myself a replacement palette. LOL.



 I ordered sun dipped, and I am NC15-20
I just loved it more than the other two.....
I am trying it this weekend, but I think it is wearable for a variety of skin tones which is awesome.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 4, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I'm glad this worked out for you. I think it's really pretty but I'm not sure it would work on my skin tone - I'm fair/light and don't tan in the summer. Do you think these highlighters would be too dark for me?
> 
> On a different note, I ordered the Modern Renaissance palette. I know its permanent but I couldn't wait. I'm returning the Becca Jaclyn Hill palette so I 'owed' myself a replacement palette. LOL.



I think if anything you could use Bronze and Tourmaline as blushes. The other two I definitely think you can use as highlighters. They're not necessarily dark, but they have a shift to them that makes them better able to show up on deeper skin.


----------



## leonah (Jun 4, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I think if anything you could use Bronze and Tourmaline as blushes. The other two I definitely think you can use as highlighters. They're not necessarily dark, but they have a shift to them that makes them better able to show up on deeper skin.



or as eyeshadows! that's what I like about these that they are safe for both eyes and face (and body if you will) I have seen both lighter towards medium to dark complexion girls rock sun dipped so I think it's quite universal or else I would just use them sheer like bronze as a topper or as an eyeshadow when I'm not tan


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> or as eyeshadows! that's what I like about these that they are safe for both eyes and face (and body if you will) I have seen both lighter towards medium to dark complexion girls rock sun dipped so I think it's quite universal or else I would just use them sheer like bronze as a topper or as an eyeshadow when I'm not tan



Right! I was thinking of using them as shadows soon.


----------



## leonah (Jun 4, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Right! I was thinking of using them as shadows soon.



yes me too  I will need more organizers soon as I want all three of them lol


----------



## leonah (Jun 6, 2016)

btw if anyone gets the new waterproof gel liner in dark side let me know how it is!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been stalking the Modern Renaissance palette daily for a bit now and at random times during the day.  I really want this one.  Even thought I have 4 custom palettes and 3 pre-made ones.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 6, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been stalking the Modern Renaissance palette daily for a bit now and at random times during the day.  I really want this one.  Even thought I have 4 custom palettes and 3 pre-made ones.



I've been eyeing it too!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 6, 2016)

The Modern Renaissance palette is the love of my life right now.  Everything blends so beautifully, it's all so pigmented...I love how cohesive every look I have made is. It all just makes sense! So far I have done the look I posted the other day, a really dark brown/red matte look, and the one I am wearing today (Primavera all over the lid, Raw Sienna in the crease, Red Ochre blended into Raw Sienna, Tempera on the brow, and a tad bit of Antique Bronze on the outer corner to give Primavera depth. I'm really torn between taking this one or my Tarte Swamp Queen palette with me traveling.  Decisions!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 7, 2016)

rinacee said:


> The Modern Renaissance palette is the love of my life right now.  Everything blends so beautifully, it's all so pigmented...I love how cohesive every look I have made is. It all just makes sense! So far I have done the look I posted the other day, a really dark brown/red matte look, and the one I am wearing today (Primavera all over the lid, Raw Sienna in the crease, Red Ochre blended into Raw Sienna, Tempera on the brow, and a tad bit of Antique Bronze on the outer corner to give Primavera depth. I'm really torn between taking this one or my Tarte Swamp Queen palette with me traveling.  Decisions!



Take them both!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 7, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Take them both!


I really want to, haha! I just don't have the space. I need to pack for a month, including a week-long conference! I think I decided on Modern Renaissance since it is permanent and if anything happened I can just buy a new one


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jun 9, 2016)

I grabbed the new summer mini lipgloss kit and the Modern Renaissance palette and I can't put them down. The glosses are really creamy and opaque and the palette is soft and pigmented as well. So far i've only reviewed the glosses I'm still working on the palette 
View attachment 54656


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

I was going to ask you guys how you liked the individual shadows and your fave colors.  





DILLIGAF said:


> I've been stalking the Modern Renaissance palette daily for a bit now and at random times during the day.  I really want this one.  Even thought I have 4 custom palettes and 3 pre-made ones.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> The Anastasia Sun Dipped palette is awesome. I used Bronze and Tourmaline today and it definitely shows up and it's gorgeous. I was in a rush so I couldn't do it up the way I wanted, but I got to do enough to know that those two shades are winners. Can't wait to use the other two. It's possible that I will hit the pan on Bronze. That's how great it is.


I love it too. Wearing Bronzed today actually. I'm in love with it. It's one of those where you just need that. Like if I had no other highlighters it would be okay.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been stalking the Modern Renaissance palette daily for a bit now and at random times during the day.  I really want this one.  Even thought I have 4 custom palettes and 3 pre-made ones.





Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been eyeing it too!





rinacee said:


> The Modern Renaissance palette is the love of my life right now.  Everything blends so beautifully, it's all so pigmented...I love how cohesive every look I have made is. It all just makes sense! So far I have done the look I posted the other day, a really dark brown/red matte look, and the one I am wearing today (Primavera all over the lid, Raw Sienna in the crease, Red Ochre blended into Raw Sienna, Tempera on the brow, and a tad bit of Antique Bronze on the outer corner to give Primavera depth. I'm really torn between taking this one or my Tarte Swamp Queen palette with me traveling.  Decisions!


It's definitely on my list, those red-toned hues, love! 

I contemplated Bunny's palette too but that one isn't much of a necessity because the colors are pretty neutral. Take both!


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> I grabbed the new summer mini lipgloss kit and the Modern Renaissance palette and I can't put them down. The glosses are really creamy and opaque and the palette is soft and pigmented as well. So far i've only reviewed the glosses I'm still working on the palette
> View attachment 54656



Ughhhhh.... these are soo nice! I guess I'm definitely going to have to pick up this set lol!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jun 18, 2016)

Will Sephora be carrying this lip gloss set?


----------



## leonah (Jun 19, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Will Sephora be carrying this lip gloss set?



no it's their own website exclusive from what I recall. only sold on anastasias website.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 19, 2016)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> I grabbed the new summer mini lipgloss kit and the Modern Renaissance palette and I can't put them down. The glosses are really creamy and opaque and the palette is soft and pigmented as well. So far i've only reviewed the glosses I'm still working on the palette
> View attachment 54656



I watched your video right after you posted it, it was awesome! I can't wait to get this set


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 20, 2016)

rinacee said:


> *The Modern Renaissance palette is the love of my life right now.  Everything blends so beautifully, it's all so pigmented...*I love how cohesive every look I have made is. It all just makes sense! So far I have done the look I posted the other day, a really dark brown/red matte look, and the one I am wearing today (Primavera all over the lid, Raw Sienna in the crease, Red Ochre blended into Raw Sienna, Tempera on the brow, and a tad bit of Antique Bronze on the outer corner to give Primavera depth. I'm really torn between taking this one or my Tarte Swamp Queen palette with me traveling.  Decisions!





montREALady said:


> *It's definitely on my list, those red-toned hues, love! *
> I contemplated Bunny's palette too but that one isn't much of a necessity because the colors are pretty neutral. Take both!





*I have been on a super low/no buy for eye shadows & palettes! But one look at this and it was instalove  Warm toned and the reds! I may have to take a dip into the ABH pool and grab this palette!*


----------



## leonah (Jun 20, 2016)

yes that palette is giving me so much life rn!! but yeah I have been prioritizing other stuff first that's LE. will get it soon though. ordered the glow kits too a week ago or so. then my glow kit collection from them will be complete with all 3 looovee


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 20, 2016)

leonah said:


> *yes that palette is giving me so much life *rn!! but yeah I have been prioritizing other stuff first that's LE. will get it soon though. ordered the glow kits too a week ago or so. then *my glow kit collection* from them will be complete with all 3 looovee



*I have been able to resist the Glow Kits..lol! I know I know, I am an HAA thread member! But the CFX drops may be my saving grace from piling on the powders...hoping to get a couple samples on Friday to try out. I love the look of That Glow. And I am more likely to go in for an ABH Glow than the dang BECCA JH release. But I digress...the MR Palette gives me the feels too!  And I have no ABH in my stash either*.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

I finally received my ABH Sun Dipped Palette and wore Tourmaline.  It's such a beautiful color but use a light hand.  Even for me, my first dip was a little much and I love a bright and gleaming highlight.  I ordered it from Ulta because I'm trying to hit Platinum status but I may have to let them go. They need better and cheaper shipping because they take too long and cost too much to upgrade.  I'm use to second day shipping from MAC and Sephora at a much cheaper rate.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm not sure what took me so long but I finally understand all pf the love for ABH. My first purchase was the Modern Renaissance palette. If you don't have it, you NEED it. There's no more to say other than it's amazing. Since that purchase, I've also got ...

The glow kit in sun-dipped. I was really hesitant about this since I am fair/light (Armani LS #4) but I am so happy i picked this up. The colors work when applied with a light hand.  I'm used to Becca highlighters which are a little more metallic but I much prefer the ABH kit. The highlighters blend seamlessly into the skin. 

Ulta still had last year's Self Made palette so I picked that up and the summer lip gloss set should be delivered today! 

I have been so impressed with ABH products.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 23, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I'm not sure what took me so long but I finally understand all pf the love for ABH. My first purchase was the Modern Renaissance palette. If you don't have it, you NEED it. There's no more to say other than it's amazing. Since that purchase, I've also got ...
> 
> The glow kit in sun-dipped. I was really hesitant about this since I am fair/light (Armani LS #4) but I am so happy i picked this up. The colors work when applied with a light hand.  I'm used to Becca highlighters which are a little more metallic but I much prefer the ABH kit. The highlighters blend seamlessly into the skin.
> 
> ...



I don't have a lot of ABH products but lately, the new ones I have purchased are love!  I picked up Fudge, Sepia and Purple Rain lipglosses and they are the best!  Love the formula and the color payoff but the vanilla scent is to die for!  They smell like cupcakes!  And of course I love the Sun Dipped palette.  I wanted the Modern Renaissance palette but talked myself out of it.  I think it's because there are a lot of red tones in it and I'm afraid I won't wear it but, who knows, I may still pick it up. 

Her liquid lipsticks were the first ones I ever purchased and I didn't care for how some of them wore.  They were the main reason I didn't purchase any other liquid lipsticks from her or any other brand up until two months ago.  But, I'm glad I finally did because I am loving what I have purchased.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2016)

New glow kits


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 6, 2016)

Those look nice but what the hell am I supposed to do with that? Can't imagine it looking good on my skin and highlighter as shadow doesn't work (I've tried). Gotta pass, but it's a cool concept.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New glow kits
> View attachment 55216
> 
> View attachment 55217
> ...




Wow!  Lots of new.


----------



## leonah (Jul 6, 2016)

I like the sweets glow kit but not sure about the purple and blue highlighters


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 6, 2016)

Uhhh I think 2 Glow Kits is enough for me right now! I've been using the Modern Renaissance palette and it kicks up a lot of dust. So strange. I don't have this issue with her single shadows. It's still very blendable, but I wish it were pressed a little harder. For fair skin and/or makeup artists, Moonchild looks like fun!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 6, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Uhhh I think 2 Glow Kits is enough for me right now! I've been using the Modern Renaissance palette and it kicks up a lot of dust. So strange. I don't have this issue with her single shadows. It's still very blendable, but I wish it were pressed a little harder. For fair skin and/or makeup artists, Moonchild looks like fun!



I've never really understood the hype with any of the ABH shadow palettes.  They've never impressed me, but the eyeshadow singles I have are wonderful.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 7, 2016)

I grabbed the moonchild highlight palette... I mean, I won't ever wear a wild highlight color, but I think those colors may look fun on the inner corner of my eyes, depending on the looks I do!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I've never really understood the hype with any of the ABH shadow palettes.  They've never impressed me, but the eyeshadow singles I have are wonderful.



I have the Self Made and Modern Renaissance palettes. Aside from them being powdery, I have no complaints. They are pigmented, blend easily, have a great colors. I'll take these over my MUFE palettes any day.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if these new Glow Kits are limited edition? I know they are exclusive to the Anastasia Beverly Hills website, however, there has been no mention of them being limited edition unless we're just supposed to assume they are since the others are (but at least the other ones are sold in stores and online through other retailers). I just got the Sun Dipped Glow Kit a few weeks ago and while I'm excited about the new kits, I'm not really in a rush to get them unless they will only be available for a limited amount of time.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have the Self Made and Modern Renaissance palettes. Aside from them being powdery, I have no complaints. They are pigmented, blend easily, have a great colors. I'll take these over my MUFE palettes any day.



That's great! I tried a few of the older palettes & some of the shadows were gritty. Very strange. I bought the Modern Renaissance palette b/c it got good reviews from people who were unimpressed with previous palettes as well. Haven't tried it yet, so I'm happy to hear it's a hit for you.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I grabbed the moonchild highlight palette... I mean, I won't ever wear a wild highlight color, but I think those colors may look fun on the inner corner of my eyes, depending on the looks I do!



If they work as shadows, that would be amazing. I just wish these glow kits weren't made in China.


----------



## leonah (Jul 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> If they work as shadows, that would be amazing. I just wish these glow kits weren't made in China.



they are supposed to be eye-safe too according to claudia


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 7, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Those look nice but what the hell am I supposed to do with that? Can't imagine it looking good on my skin and highlighter as shadow doesn't work (I've tried). Gotta pass, but it's a cool concept.



LOL!  I would love to see a demo of the Moonchild Glow Kit used on the face of a few different skintones. But, I have been wanting to place an ABH order because I want Riviera and Peach Nectar so, I might just order the two new glow palettes as well, just to see if I can make them work.  I'm feeling a little adventurous today! 



Jayjayy said:


> Uhhh I think 2 Glow Kits is enough for me right now! I've been using the Modern Renaissance palette and it kicks up a lot of dust. So strange. I don't have this issue with her single shadows. It's still very blendable, but I wish it were pressed a little harder. For fair skin and/or makeup artists, Moonchild looks like fun!



I was watching a YT video last night and the YTer said the palette kicked up a lot of duct.  Think that was the first time I had heard anyone say that.  I don't own any ABH palettes or shadows but I ordered this one last week because I have wanted it since before it came out.  I hope I don't regret my purchase.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I've never really understood the hype with any of the ABH shadow palettes.  They've never impressed me, but the eyeshadow singles I have are wonderful.



I also have the Self Made palette and it's nice (less dusty) but I agree that they're not super special. It kills me how people go gaga over the red-toned brown she puts in every palette, as if we haven't seen it before from every other brand. I don't regret either palette but won't stress myself out for any more. And I also think doing collabs got people who follow Instagramers to buy them. The marketing is excellent. Now the ABH singles...if they ever go on sale I'm alllll over it!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 7, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> LOL!  I would love to see a demo of the Moonchild Glow Kit used on the face of a few different skintones. But, I have been wanting to place an ABH order because I want Riviera and Peach Nectar so, I might just order the two new glow palettes as well, just to see if I can make them work.  I'm feeling a little adventurous today!
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching a YT video last night and the YTer said the palette kicked up a lot of duct.  Think that was the first time I had heard anyone say that.  I don't own any ABH palettes or shadows but I ordered this one last week because I have wanted it since before it came out.  I hope I don't regret my purchase.



YES you bought some great stuff!! I think you'll enjoy the palette...just be prepared to blow it off lol


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 8, 2016)

Ordered the Moon Child palette. Just couldn't resist!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 9, 2016)

Okay I just ordered the Moonchild kit because that is TOO pretty. I haven't seen many swatches of it yet though, so I'm curious to see it in person. Plus I don't have any of the other glow kits even though I've been wanting to get one so I finally decided to go for the crazy looking one lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2016)

Ordered both of the new glow kits and have received shipping for the Sweets kit,but not the Moon Child one(I ordered them separately). Is anyone else having an issue with logging into their ABH account?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 9, 2016)

Well I guess we will all be walking around looking like rainbow unicorns! Don't know about you guys but I'm excited and can't wait until my order arrives! LOL!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 10, 2016)

I haven't received a shipping confirmation for moon child either, just the :we got your order" email. It still says processing in my account info.


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jul 10, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New glow kits
> View attachment 55216
> 
> View attachment 55217
> ...



I think I need to go to Highlighter rehab because I ordered Moonchild and Sweets.  I got Sun Dipped, Gleam, and Glow for free with my Ulta points.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 10, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> I think I need to go to Highlighter rehab because I ordered Moonchild and Sweets.  I got Sun Dipped, Gleam, and Glow for free with my Ulta points.



Doesn't count if you got them for free. You're good, you've still got some time before rehab!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm interested to see what the new stick foundation will be like. Hopefully it will be nice


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I haven't received a shipping confirmation for moon child either, just the :we got your order" email. It still says processing in my account info.



Hopefully we get it soon!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 11, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm interested to see what the new stick foundation will be like. Hopefully it will be nice



Me too!  Stick foundations seem to work the best for me but sadly, the only one I have is Bobbi Brown, which I love!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 11, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Me too!  Stick foundations seem to work the best for me but sadly, the only one I have is Bobbi Brown, which I love!




I have the MUFE HD stick and like it a lot. Stick foundation is great for me on work days when I get ready at the gym. Also great for touch ups! I haven't seen a whole lot about this one though as far as what the finish is supposed to be etc.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm getting my moonchild today! It shipped via priority mail which I didn't know was a thing with ABH!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2016)

Both of my kits should be here today!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 12, 2016)

I ordered Sweets last night. The more pics I saw on the ABH instrgram, the more I wanted it. I've found the glow kits to be really versatile. I've used various colors as eye shadows and blushes.

Moonchild is pretty but, from some of the reviews and swatches I've seen, isn't something I would make much use of.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2016)

New this holiday
Pic @beautylogicblog


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 14, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> View attachment 55319
> 
> View attachment 55320
> 
> View attachment 55321



I'm so excited to get my Moon Child today!!!! I kinda want Sweets too, but trying to save $$ right now


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> I'm so excited to get my Moon Child today!!!! I kinda want Sweets too, but trying to save $$ right now



It's so pretty! I wore Purple Horseshoe yesterday and got several compliments.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> I have the MUFE HD stick and like it a lot. Stick foundation is great for me on work days when I get ready at the gym. Also great for touch ups! I haven't seen a whole lot about this one though as far as what the finish is supposed to be etc.



I wanted to try toe MUFE HD Stick but it doesn't come in my shade.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> It's so pretty! I wore Purple Horseshoe yesterday and got several compliments.



I was so mad!  My ordered arrived yesterday but of course, signature was required and I was at work.  But, I am sure you looked gorgeous wearing it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I was so mad!  My ordered arrived yesterday but of course, signature was required and I was at work.  But, I am sure you looked gorgeous wearing it!



That stinks! I hope you're able to have it in your hands soon! Thank you very much!


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 14, 2016)

Got my Moonchild today and loooooove it!!

I am fairly new to ABH products... is the Sun Dipped palette LE or likely to be around a bit?


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jul 15, 2016)

Yesterday, I got the Moonchild and Sweets.  These kits are so pigmented and texture is finely milled; therefore, no glitter chunks.  The Butterscotch highlighter in the Sweets palette was broken so they are shipping out a new palette.  The ABH customer service rep said that they have received numerous calls about Butterscotch and Sassy Grape being broken in the palettes.  The rep stated that they have contacted the manufacturer about the formulation issue with the two shades.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2016)

Here are some swatches of the Moonchild Glow Kit on darker skin courtesy of @_Beautybyelle. She says that it's very brown girl friendly. 






Here are swatches of the Sweets Glow Kit courtesy of @spencebeautydepot:






I wasn't really considering the Moonchild Glow Kit but now that I've seen the swatches by @_Beautybyelle, I may need to get it along with the Sweets Glow Kit. I finally caved and purchased the Sun Dipped Glow Kit a few weeks ago when I had to make a return to Ulta so my excuse is that I need these to have a complete Glow Kit set, lol. I also still need to pick up the Summer Mini Lip Gloss Set. I guess I'll be placing an order on Anastasia Beverly Hill's website soon.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here are some swatches of the Moonchild Glow Kit on darker skin courtesy of @_Beautybyelle. She says that it's very brown girl friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are gorgeous on her skin tone! Love the unique colors. I guess people who don't want to support Jeffree Star could get these instead.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 15, 2016)

I am in love with the Moonchild kit! It's a lot more wearable than I thought it was going to be!! You can use the crazier shades lightly and they look gorgeous


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> Yesterday, I got the Moonchild and Sweets.  These kits are so pigmented and texture is finely milled; therefore, no glitter chunks.  The Butterscotch highlighter in the Sweets palette was broken so they are shipping out a new palette.  The ABH customer service rep said that they have received numerous calls about Butterscotch and Sassy Grape being broken in the palettes.  The rep stated that they have contacted the manufacturer about the formulation issue with the two shades.



Oh no!  I ordered these sets.  I hope there are no problems.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 17, 2016)

I received both the Sweets and Moonchild Glow Kits last week.  I wore Purple Horseshoe and Pink Heart mixed together and it was gorgeous!  I am so glad I decided to order Moonchild because this palette is very wearable and beautiful!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I received both the Sweets and Moonchild Glow Kits last week.  I wore Purple Horseshoe and Pink Heart mixed together and it was gorgeous!  I am so glad I decided to order Moonchild because this palette is very wearable and beautiful!



Sounds pretty!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Those are gorgeous on her skin tone! Love the unique colors. *I guess people who don't want to support Jeffree Star could get these instead.*




**nods head in agreement!* ~ JS, I just can't...though he is entertaining in a train wreck kind of way...cannot look away. Sun Dipped is #2 on my highlighter to get list, right after the CSX drops in Candlelight *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2016)

My items arrived yesterday in excellent condition.  Everything was individually bubble wrapped.  Very Nice.  Still playing as I got quite a bit.  Moonchild, Sweets, Riviera, highlighter brush, summer gloss set.


----------



## leonah (Jul 20, 2016)

I've been using sun dipped lately and I looove it. tried to layer 2-3 of them and it looks awesome for a multidimensional glow


----------



## rinacee (Jul 21, 2016)

I loooove my Moonchild kit! I just got home from my trip to Europe and I came home to so many pretties! This palette is so up my alley!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I would never buy/use any cosmetics made in china...and _*getting sucked into the brand that seem cheap but you end up with 354254 average items equals getting couple of expensive ones*_ from another brand that have excellent quality








Prettypackages said:


> what about your other_* favorite by MAC?*_ The name has completely left me... I'll be back. LOL


*I just tapped into my drawer again and pulled out By Candlelight & Refined...still love 'em both! AND I just used my Extra Dim SF in Glorify (I think that's the name, it's a bronzey to gold shade) as an eye shadow!  I need to get into that drawer more often as there a several more I have not touched in eons!

*


leonah said:


> _*are the laura mercier illuminating powders worth getting?*_





boschicka said:


> _*Nope.*_


*I see the LM Candleglow palette is still available in a few places, but I was questioning the quality. **Was this the verdict on the single face illuminators? (Indiscretion, Seduction, etc.) or the illuminating quads? **

Sigh...I am in limbo on my next highlighter purchase! ABH Sundipped and/or  BB Sunset Glow; The ABH Sweets looks...sweet! Hourglass (2 dif palettes being considered) is at the bottom of my list, being a WOC and worried about colors looking ashy, powdery & dry).
*


leonah said:


> *I've been using sun dipped lately and I looove it.* tried to layer 2-3 of them and it looks awesome for a multidimensional glow


*I'm sold!!! If you love it, I'm going to grab it next! Even before my CFX drops...as I still have a full sample! *



rinacee said:


> I loooove my Moonchild kit! _*I just got home from my trip to Europe*_ and I came home to so many pretties! This palette is so up my alley!


*WELCOME BACK!!! We want deets on the trip! 
*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55521
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Story of my life when it comes to all my makeup!  I really think I need to purge some things but at the same time, I don't really want to get rid of too much because it's my collection as much as it's just my makeup!

I love LM Face Illuminators.  I have two of them and I think the quality is great and they are so pretty!  As for if you should get ABH Sundipped or BB Sunset Glow...get them both!  They are both so pretty and one can never have too many highlighters!  LOL!  I know I'm no help!  I have bought so many highlighters lately that most days it's hard to pick just one!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I see the LM Candleglow palette is still available in a few places, but I was questioning the quality. **Was this the verdict on the single face illuminators? (Indiscretion, Seduction, etc.) or the illuminating quads? *



Indiscretion, Seduction, etc. = Nope


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55521
> 
> 
> 
> *I see the LM Candleglow palette is still available in a few places, but I was questioning the quality. **Was this the verdict on the single face illuminators? (Indiscretion, Seduction, etc.) or the illuminating quads? *



I love Indiscretion and I'm a WOC. Its not ashy, and I've been in the sun and tanned some. It applies to the tops of my cheekbones much better than it swatches with my finger.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 22, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Story of my life when it comes to all my makeup!  *I really think I need to purge some things but at the same time, I don't really want to get rid of too much because it's my collection as much as it's just my makeup!*
> 
> I love LM Face Illuminators.  I have two of them and I think the quality is great and they are so pretty!  As for if you should get ABH Sundipped or BB Sunset Glow...get them both!  They are both so pretty and one can never have too many highlighters!  LOL!  I know I'm no help!  I have bought so many highlighters lately that most days it's hard to pick just one!



Exactly!  If things are still bringing you joy, then there's no need to toss them.  I refuse to be stressed by or feel guilty about my collection.  I only go through and purge things that no longer work for me.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I love Indiscretion and I'm a WOC. Its not ashy, and I've been in the sun and tanned some. It applies to the tops of my cheekbones much better than it swatches with my finger.



I like Indiscretion as well! It's very "day time appropriate" glow (As much as I'd like to shine like the high heavens everyday, I work in the corporate world in a conservative envirorment lol)


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 22, 2016)

Trust Issues and Veronica are back in stock on the ABH website.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 23, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I love Indiscretion and I'm a WOC. Its not ashy, and I've been in the sun and tanned some. It applies to the tops of my cheekbones much better than it swatches with my finger.





Shars said:


> I like Indiscretion as well! It's very "day time appropriate" glow (As much as I'd like to shine like the high heavens everyday, I work in the corporate world in a conservative envirorment lol)


I liked it too.  But I'm in no hurry to try the others.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 23, 2016)

Some swatches of (some of) the foundation and contour sticks...
http://glamistic.com/gallery/anastasia-beverly-hills-foundation-stick/


----------



## montREALady (Jul 25, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I love Indiscretion and I'm a WOC. Its not ashy, and I've been in the sun and tanned some. It applies to the tops of my cheekbones much better than it swatches with my finger.





Shars said:


> I like Indiscretion as well! It's very "day time appropriate" glow (As much as I'd like to shine like the high heavens everyday, I work in the corporate world in a conservative envirorment lol)





Prettypackages said:


> I liked it too.  But I'm in no hurry to try the others.



I like Indiscretion too, not so much the design as I found it got a "dead pan" vibe sometimes, the ridges. I haven't been wearing the highlighters I bought last year much since they're in a case I don't always feel like going into. I've been wearing more of what I bought this year, been killing Sun Dipped Glow Kit. I want that new highlighter palette with the unique colors. Don't even know the name, not Sweets Glow Kit...ah, Moonchild! I wasn't buying makeup when it launched but it's supposed to restock this week.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I like Indiscretion too, not so much the design as I found it got a "dead pan" vibe sometimes, the ridges. I haven't been wearing the highlighters I bought last year much since they're in a case I don't always feel like going into. I've been wearing more of what I bought this year, been killing Sun Dipped Glow Kit. I want that new highlighter palette with the unique colors. Don't even know the name, not Sweets Glow Kit...ah, Moonchild! I wasn't buying makeup when it launched but it's supposed to restock this week.



I thought that was you who had trouble with the ridges preventing you from picking up product well!  The swatches of Moonchild on darker skin tones are gorgeous.  I hope you get it!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I thought that was you who had trouble with the ridges preventing you from picking up product well!  The swatches of Moonchild on darker skin tones are gorgeous.  I hope you get it!


Yeah, last year I was using my fluffy fan brush more but since using the RT Setting brush more I have less of that problem grabbing product. Is it?! I haven't looked at swatches tbh, I just like the colors in the palette!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 26, 2016)

*ABH Master Palette By Mario for Holiday 2016!*



(*reallyree.com*)
*I purchased, never opened & returned the Modern Romance. Ultimately the color combinations did not call to me.
NOW this palette, I would go for! Even though some of the colors are dupable, I love the combinations.*


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *ABH Master Palette By Mario for Holiday 2016!*
> View attachment 55605
> View attachment 55606
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!!!!
I LOVE these swatches......ugh, this holiday season is looking like an expensive, cosmetic filled one.  Better pull in my purse strings for the next few months......


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 26, 2016)

JulieDiva said:


> Thanks for posting!!!!
> I LOVE these swatches......ugh, this holiday season is looking like an expensive, cosmetic filled one.  Better pull in my purse strings for the next few months......


*LOL! You bet! I troll on the daily for newstuffs!  ~ Sigh...Ditto on the purse strings...though I am holding out pretty well from overdoing on errything that is coming out right now! *


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *ABH Master Palette By Mario for Holiday 2016!*
> View attachment 55605
> View attachment 55606
> 
> ...



Absolutely dupable and I don't need any more warm shadows but I LOVE ABH. I'll be getting this. You returned Modern Romance? It is one of my faves.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 26, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Absolutely dupable and I don't need any more warm shadows but I LOVE ABH. I'll be getting this. You returned Modern Romance? It is one of my faves.


*I did return it. I really got it for the 3-4 red/purple shades.**Call me cray cray but it just did not move me to use it. I had it for almost 2 weeks and never opened the box. Read quite a few reviews that talked about fall out/having to use a light hand, so that kind of swayed me to take it back. *
*
It could be the time of year? Maybe the colors read more fall to me. The rest of the palette definitely had dupable colors. It is permanent, so I may reconsider it come September/October...lol  One of these days I will get some ABH in my stash, either a Glow palette or the holiday e/s or maybe both *


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 26, 2016)

it might be that time of year, b/c the colors are gorgeous. the shades were powdery, but you just have to pat your brush in the shadows, not swirl them around.  I do my eye makeup first, so fall out doesn't bother me.


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! You bet! I troll on the daily for newstuffs!  ~ Sigh...Ditto on the purse strings...though I am holding out pretty well from overdoing on errything that is coming out right now! *



I think it is a great idea to look, plan, stalk....it keeps spending in check when you know something amazing is around the corner.....ahh love looking at the newstuffs!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *ABH Master Palette By Mario for Holiday 2016!*
> View attachment 55605
> View attachment 55606
> 
> ...


 I hate say this but it looks like the Morphe 35OS palette to me. I'd have to actually swatch it to see it I would buy it. I have a feeling this is going to sell out rather quickly.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I did return it. I really got it for the 3-4 red/purple shades.**Call me cray cray but it just did not move me to use it. I had it for almost 2 weeks and never opened the box. Read quite a few reviews that talked about fall out/having to use a light hand, so that kind of swayed me to take it back. *
> *
> It could be the time of year? Maybe the colors read more fall to me. The rest of the palette definitely had dupable colors. It is permanent, so I may reconsider it come September/October...lol  One of these days I will get some ABH in my stash, either a Glow palette or the holiday e/s or maybe both *



I had the ABH palette for at least two weeks maybe three before I used it this weekend.  You are right, the colors really do scream fall.  I think they are pretty but, I was not too happy with the look I did with them and yes, those shadows are dusty as hell!  I have not decided if I should return mine or not.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm kind of pissed I was taking a "makeup break" and missed Moonchild. Did it already go to Sephora/Ulta/Macy's?


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I'm kind of pissed I was taking a "makeup break" and missed Moonchild. Did it already go to Sephora/Ulta/Macy's?


I think it's exclusive to the ABH site, at least that's what some bloggers are saying.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I'm kind of pissed I was taking a "makeup break" and missed Moonchild. Did it already go to Sephora/Ulta/Macy's?



The Moonchild palette will be back in stock on Monday on the Anastasia Beverly Hills website. As far as I know, they have not announced any plans for the Sweets or Moonchild Glow Kits to be sold at any other retailer other than their website but I hope they will eventually. I have some points to burn at Ulta and I would love to use them on both palettes so I won't have to spend any money out of pocket.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 29, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> I think it's exclusive to the ABH site, at least that's what some bloggers are saying.





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Moonchild palette will be back in stock on Monday on the Anastasia Beverly Hills website. As far as I know, they have not announced any plans for the Sweets or Moonchild Glow Kits to be sold at any other retailer other than their website but I hope they will eventually. I have some points to burn at Ulta and I would love to use them on both palettes so I won't have to spend any money out of pocket.



Thanks ladies. Yeah I would love to get it at Ulta or Sephora to gain some points at least.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Thanks ladies. Yeah I would love to get it at Ulta or Sephora to gain some points at least.



I'm tempted to hold off purchasing them to see if they would eventually make it to Sephora or Ulta because I would like to gain some points too. My only worry is that they may be limited edition like the other kits and they'll stop making them before they even consider releasing them in stores. They never specified they were limited edition but it's difficult not to assume so since the others are. The only good thing about ordering off of the website is that they don't charge taxes, lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 29, 2016)

I ordered sweets and I will have it today. Moonchild I'm going to order Monday. They seem to be serious with these two only being sold on the site right now. Norvina had been saying repeatedly that these two are only sold on their site and their site only, she said even if it came from another website it was a fake. I would have preferred to buy from Ulta but I can't keep waiting so lol so imma use my points to get the Nikki tutorial palette for free.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 1, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I had the ABH palette for at least two weeks maybe three before I used it this weekend.  You are right, the colors really do scream fall.  I think they are pretty but, I was not too happy with the look I did with them and yes, those shadows are dusty as hell!  I have not decided if I should return mine or not.[/QUOTE
> *
> Hmmm, you are not the only one to mention the dust/fall out. Makes me wary from go.
> I finally got a Glow palette though!  I ordered Sun Dipped when Sephora had the UD Smoky palette marked down on Saturday.** I did not have the Smoky in my collection and the price could not be beat! They should both arrive in a day or so!*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 1, 2016)

According to Norvina, the Moonchild Glow Kit is permanent! She was only asked about the Moonchild Glow Kit, therefore, she didn't say if the Sweets Glow Kit was also going to be permanent or not but I hope that it is (although I'm going to assume it's not until it's confirmed). Since they have been quite persistent in saying that it's a site exclusive as Tori said, I'm assuming it's going to remain that way unless she states otherwise in the future. However, since I'm not in a rush to get it, I'm going to wait for now and probably just order the Sweets Glow Kit first.


----------



## leonah (Aug 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> ARmakeupjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > I had the ABH palette for at least two weeks maybe three before I used it this weekend.  You are right, the colors really do scream fall.  I think they are pretty but, I was not too happy with the look I did with them and yes, those shadows are dusty as hell!  I have not decided if I should return mine or not.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 2, 2016)

leonah said:


> fur4elise said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will love sun dipped  seems like this one is most people's fav out of all of them and it really do feel summery too.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 2, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered the moonchild glowkit yesterday. I can't wait for it to arrive. Below are some pics of me wearing the sweets glowkit. This glowkit is A1 so you need it guys lol


----------



## montREALady (Aug 2, 2016)

Ordered Moonchild yesterday then saw it was going to be perm. I was pissed! Then someone told me they said the same about the Illuminators but never restocked after selling out so I guess better safe than sorry since I wanted it. It's still there though and I stalked all day yesterday


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Ordered Moonchild yesterday then saw it was going to be perm. I was pissed! Then someone told me they said the same about the Illuminators but never restocked after selling out so I guess better safe than sorry since I wanted it. It's still there though and I stalked all day yesterday



My order shipped, I get it on Friday.


----------



## SassyWonder (Aug 3, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> I went ahead and ordered the moonchild glowkit yesterday. I can't wait for it to arrive. Below are some pics of me wearing the sweets glowkit. This glowkit is A1 so you need it guys lol
> View attachment 55691
> 
> View attachment 55692
> ...



Ugh!! You look beautiful! I keep telling myself I don't need them...


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok so as far as glow kits we have:  

Gleam
That Glow
Sun dipped 
Sweets
Moon child

Was there that big of a difference between Sweets and Gleam, and That Glow and SUndipped?


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok so as far as glow kits we have:
> 
> Gleam
> That Glow
> ...



*x's 2 I am very curious and would love feedback from the ladies who have purchased them...maybe even swatch them all for comparison...pretty please?!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 3, 2016)

with cherries on top?!?!?!?!  LOL 





fur4elise said:


> *x's 2 I am very curious and would love feedback from the ladies who have purchased them...maybe even swatch them all for comparison...pretty please?!*
> View attachment 55717


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok so as far as glow kits we have:
> 
> Gleam
> That Glow
> ...





fur4elise said:


> *x's 2 I am very curious and would love feedback from the ladies who have purchased them...maybe even swatch them all for comparison...pretty please?!*
> View attachment 55717


I only have Sun Dipped because the previous two didn't intrigue me as much. I liked that Sun Dipped seemed more WOC-friendly with the darker shades. Sweets I'd only want for Marshmallow and Sassy Grape and Gleam nor That Glow have colors like those two. Aside from maybe Moonchild. So those are my speculations on the differences.


----------



## switchblade (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if So Hollywood and Starlight highlighters will be restocked soon?


----------



## leonah (Aug 10, 2016)

is the sweets glow kit only available on ABH website? have not really found it anywhere else??


----------



## leonah (Aug 10, 2016)

switchblade said:


> Does anyone know if So Hollywood and Starlight highlighters will be restocked soon?



if I remember correctly they will be back towards fall this year but no exact date is out yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 10, 2016)

leonah said:


> is the sweets glow kit only available on ABH website? have not really found it anywhere else??



Yes it's ABH site exclusive.


----------



## leonah (Aug 10, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Yes it's ABH site exclusive.



thanks! I must have missed the memo. dang now I have to order from their site after all..


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 10, 2016)

leonah said:


> thanks! I must have missed the memo. dang now I have to order from their site after all..



You're welcome.  I got my kits pretty quickly and hope you have the same luck I had.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 12, 2016)

My Moonchild Glow Kit came in the mail yesterday, and I was sooo excited! I opened it up and 4/6 pans were completely shattered... :'( I contacted customer service and sent photos. Hopefully they're speedy on fixing it. There was powder everywhere. I was shocked honestly, because it was packed really secure with lots of bubblewrap in the box.


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2016)

I so hope that the Moonchild kit will eventually be made available at Sephora. I don't like having to order from the US to Canada if I can avoid it, especially with things that can be easily shattered. I've had a few horror stories.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> My Moonchild Glow Kit came in the mail yesterday, and I was sooo excited! I opened it up and 4/6 pans were completely shattered... :'( I contacted customer service and sent photos. Hopefully they're speedy on fixing it. There was powder everywhere. I was shocked honestly, because it was packed really secure with lots of bubblewrap in the box.



That's so disappointing. Thankfully I've heard they have been good about replacing them. Hopefully that's the case for you too!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That's so disappointing. Thankfully I've heard they have been good about replacing them. Hopefully that's the case for you too!



That's good to hear! I kind of hope they just mail me a new one. I've been slammed at work and there's not really a close by Fedex (I think that's what they used?) to drop off the box. Unfortunately I won't know until Monday. Seems CS doesn't reply to emails on the weekend according to the hours on the site.


----------



## filio (Aug 13, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> That's good to hear! I kind of hope they just mail me a new one. I've been slammed at work and there's not really a close by Fedex (I think that's what they used?) to drop off the box. Unfortunately I won't know until Monday. Seems CS doesn't reply to emails on the weekend according to the hours on the site.



My sweets kit came broken and I emailed them with pics and orderstatement and got a replay back saying I didnt need to send it back and they would be sending out a new one.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 13, 2016)

filio said:


> My sweets kit came broken and I emailed them with pics and order statement and got a replay back saying I didnt need to send it back and they would be sending out a new one.



Awesome! Those were the pictures I sent, too.

I was super impressed with their shipping. I ordered tuesday and it was delivered thursday afternoon. And it was nice to not pay shipping or tax. I might order from them more often!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 16, 2016)

I finally caved and purchased the Sweets and Moonchild Glow Kits. I haven't purchased much makeup recently (at least, not as much as I normally do, lol) so I thought this would be a good time to get them, especially since the That Glow Glow Kit has been my go-to lately (I strangely haven't touched my Gleam and Sun Dipped Glow Kits yet). As Lauren said, it felt nice not to have to pay shipping or tax although I would have loved to have gotten points and cash back at either Sephora or Ulta. So now, I just need to get the Summer Gloss set. BTW, will any of you be trying the new foundation sticks that will be debuting on their website on Thursday? They will be released in stores at Macy's, Sephora, Ulta, and Dillards towards the end of the month. They will cost $25 and are advertised as being ideal for combination and oily skin types.

Fair Category (additional shades in Alabaster and Warm Alabaster coming soon):








Light Category:







Medium Category:







Medium Tan Category:







Dark Category:







Deep Category:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm digging the range of colors available. I still wonder if anyone here looking at these swatches feel excluded? What do you think is missing?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 18, 2016)

I may have to wait for Alabaster and Warm Alabaster to come out (I've read they'll be out in September). I'm not sure any of the existing fair shades would match me. (Maybe some actual foundation swatches on skin would help?)

I'm happy to see a light shade with an olive undertone, since fair- and light-skinned people with olive undertones don't get a lot of choice in foundations.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I finally caved and purchased the Sweets and Moonchild Glow Kits. I haven't purchased much makeup recently (at least, not as much as I normally do, lol) so I thought this would be a good time to get them, especially since the That Glow Glow Kit has been my go-to lately (I strangely haven't touched my Gleam and Sun Dipped Glow Kits yet). As Lauren said, it felt nice not to have to pay shipping or tax although I would have loved to have gotten points and cash back at either Sephora or Ulta. So now, I just need to get the Summer Gloss set. BTW, will any of you be trying the new foundation sticks that will be debuting on their website on Thursday? They will be released in stores at Macy's, Sephora, Ulta, and Dillards towards the end of the month. They will cost $25 and are advertised as being ideal for combination and oily skin types.
> 
> Fair Category (additional shades in Alabaster and Warm Alabaster coming soon):
> 
> ...



I want to try these foundations.  I think I'll need Amber or Cool Golden and I'm kind of sad they did CG  will be online only.  I guess I'll have to go swatch Amber and if it's too light order CG online unseen.  I hate guessing foundation shades.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 18, 2016)

I just ordered in Espresso. Hopefully it's a good match...I was torn between that and Cocoa. The shade range goes so deep that I just had to support this launch. Kudos to Norvina! I f-ing love ABH so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 19, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I want to try these foundations.  I think I'll need Amber or Cool Golden and I'm kind of sad they did CG  will be online only.  I guess I'll have to go swatch Amber and if it's too light order CG online unseen.  I hate guessing foundation shades.


 [MENTION=10161]sty[/MENTION]lebybare made a guide to help people determine their shade in the foundation stick by comparing them to MAC's foundation shades:


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2016)

Based on those swatches, I may be able to wear Porcelain, but I'll likely wait for Alabaster and Warm Alabaster.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> [MENTION=10161]sty[/MENTION]lebybare made a guide to help people determine their shade in the foundation stick by comparing them to MAC's foundation shades:



Thank you so much! Looks like I'll need Caramel instead of Amber since I'm an NC44 in Studio Fix.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 19, 2016)

I received my Moonchild and Sweets Glow Kits in the mail today! They arrived super fast, I just ordered them two days ago. I can't wait to try them! Moonchild is a little intimidating to me but I've never been one to shy away from unique highlighter colors so this is no exception. 



NaomiH said:


> Thank you so much! Looks like I'll need Caramel instead of Amber since I'm an NC44 in Studio Fix.



You're welcome! Are you going to order online or get it when it's available in store? I've heard some Ulta's already have the display up for the foundation and contour sticks but dates haven't been announced for in store releases.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I received my Moonchild and Sweets Glow Kits in the mail today! They arrived super fast, I just ordered them two days ago. I can't wait to try them! Moonchild is a little intimidating to me but I've never been one to shy away from unique highlighter colors so this is no exception.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Are you going to order online or get it when it's available in store? I've heard some Ulta's already have the display up for the foundation and contour sticks but dates haven't been announced for in store releases.



I hope you love those kits as much as I do! I was a little wary of Moon Child at first,but it's actually super wearable and has become one of my go to highlighter palettes. As far as the foundation, I'm not sure. I might wait for in store so I can swatch it myself,but I am super curious about them so I might just order Caramel online and hope it's really a match.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *x's 2 I am very curious and would love feedback from the ladies who have purchased them...maybe even swatch them all for comparison...pretty please?!*
> View attachment 55717


they are going to make me buy them all! LOL 



DILLIGAF said:


> I'm digging the range of colors available. I still wonder if anyone here looking at these swatches feel excluded? What do you think is missing?


None of these heffa's look like me.  (I'm totally being funny using that term)  Although, I don't really know what I look like anymore. I am medium tan to dark and I  have a neutral cool with brown undertone.  I have no idea what color that is in foundations, but I finally understand why I'm so hard to match.  With a lot of companies, the deeper you go, the more golden it is. *sigh* I'm not orange, and my skin tone hates yellow. I need a basic neutral brown. LOL   I'm looking at Tan, Cool Golden, Amber, caramel, and Almond right now.  Hopefully Sephora will get them so I can swatch and get samples. 
But this range is super impressive.  I hope it's a great formula, b/c I will be buying.  I'm so impressed. You don't ever see colors that deep, in the deep category.  I think Lancome is one of the few companies that does.  And I think that's due to them signing Lupita.   If this formula is great, I will need it in an HD liquid and a waterproof formula.   Oh and powders to match. 


DIdn't they release some concealers?  I'm starting to hate my Sephora they are slow ass hell to put things on the shelf.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2016)

*jumping up and down*  I am so excited at the range!!  Like giddy! LOL


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> they are going to make me buy them all! LOL
> 
> 
> None of these heffa's look like me.  (I'm totally being funny using that term)  Although, I don't really know what I look like anymore. I am medium tan to dark and I  have a neutral cool with brown undertone.  I have no idea what color that is in foundations, but I finally understand why I'm so hard to match.  With a lot of companies, the deeper you go, the more golden it is. *sigh* I'm not orange, and my skin tone hates yellow. I need a basic neutral brown. LOL   I'm looking at Tan, Cool Golden, Amber, caramel, and Almond right now.  Hopefully Sephora will get them so I can swatch and get samples.
> ...



Neutral-cool foundations are as rare as hen's teeth. It sounds like you need a bit of a grey undertone to match your skin (which a lot of cooler-toned people do). Those are wicked hard to find, because foundation seems to work on the assumption that all skin tones have undertones that are either pink or yellow. I'm cooler-toned, but I often wear slightly yellow-toned foundation, because pink shades look orange on me. 

As far as the Hourglass colours go, even the fairest one looks like it's probably too dark for me (although it might be ok now that I have a wee bit of colour in my face). Hourglass Porcelain in their other formula has always been a bit too dark. 

Anyone ne planning on picking up the holiday palette? Im pretty sure I'm going to need it... 

Also, have there been any rumors ofnew lipsticks? The ones they have now (regular bullet ones) are definitely disappearing from Sephora, and I can't see them just giving up that market.


----------



## mollyv6 (Aug 24, 2016)

Any more info on the fall mini lip gloss set?  I bought the summer one and love it!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 24, 2016)

katred said:


> Neutral-cool foundations are as rare as hen's teeth. It sounds like you need a bit of a grey undertone to match your skin (which a lot of cooler-toned people do). Those are wicked hard to find, because foundation seems to work on the assumption that all skin tones have undertones that are either pink or yellow. I'm cooler-toned, but I often wear slightly yellow-toned foundation, because pink shades look orange on me.



Or brands assume that neutral undertones = peach (the bane of my existence). And they don't understand that fair and light olive skintones exist. Or that some of us need straight up beige or brown.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2016)

Alabaster and Warm Alabaster are now up on ABH's site. Every other shade except those two are now listed as Coming Soon on Sephora's site.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 30, 2016)

They're live on Sephora.com! Hopefully I can get my shade right this time.


----------



## mollyv6 (Sep 1, 2016)

View attachment 56170


Fall lip gloss set now available on ABH.  I just ordered mine!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2016)

katred said:


> Neutral-cool foundations are as rare as hen's teeth. It sounds like you need a bit of a grey undertone to match your skin (which a lot of cooler-toned people do). Those are wicked hard to find, because foundation seems to work on the assumption that all skin tones have undertones that are either pink or yellow. I'm cooler-toned, but I often wear slightly yellow-toned foundation, because pink shades look orange on me.
> 
> As far as the Hourglass colours go, even the fairest one looks like it's probably too dark for me (although it might be ok now that I have a wee bit of colour in my face). Hourglass Porcelain in their other formula has always been a bit too dark.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of trying grey. Sounds interesting.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Or brands assume that neutral undertones = peach (the bane of my existence). And they don't understand that fair and light olive skintones exist. Or that some of us need straight up beige or brown.



So true!  I'm just noticing the Peach issue as well. Nars' new conce alert colors seemed impressive but the one I want has the perfect amount of brown but it's way to peach.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> So true!  I'm just noticing the Peach issue as well. Nars' new conce alert colors seemed impressive but the one I want has the perfect amount of brown but it's way to peach.


I had high hopes for the new concealers from NARS. *sighs*


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm really disappointed in the Anastasia stick foundation. First, it came to me broken in tube and messy as hell. Second, the color is awful. Like, it's definitely the best match, but blended it it has an ashy look to it. There's no way I can wear it. I should've known, but I would've been forever curious otherwise.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm really disappointed in the Anastasia stick foundation. First, it came to me broken in tube and messy as hell. Second, the color is awful. Like, it's definitely the best match, but blended it it has an ashy look to it. There's no way I can wear it. I should've known, but I would've been forever curious otherwise.


I know this is the wrong thread but have you tried the Hourglass ones?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know this is the wrong thread but have you tried the Hourglass ones?



I played with it for a second in Sephora, but I didn't really consider it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## MaryJane (Sep 3, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> View attachment 56210



I'm sure I have dupes for all of these colors but I'll still purchase this palette. The ABH shadows are some of my favorites.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2016)

mario who? 

Shontay what color did you get


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> mario who?
> 
> Shontay what color did you get



I thought it was Kim K's MUA


----------



## rinacee (Sep 3, 2016)

I love ABH shadows, but I have so many similar colors! I'm torn. If I have extra cash (LOL) laying around in October, I may go for it.  I mean, there is a shadow called Marina! My name! But I probably have dupes for 80% of the palette. So torn!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I thought it was Kim K's MUA



Yep, it is.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> mario who?
> 
> Shontay what color did you get



I got Amber


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm still wondering why he couldn't stick a purple in there for Violeta.  Come on my Albanian friend, why is Violeta brown?  LOL : ) I'll still get the palette if I have extra funds, but first I need the Moonchild palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 6, 2016)

thanks y'all.  that palette will fly off the shelves.   I'm not sure I'll be jumping in though.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> View attachment 56210


*I'm torn...I returned my MR palette because I never opened it and just knew it was going to sit...I love my highlight palette, so was thinking I really should give ABH shadows a try. This palette I know I will use...but it is so duped elsewhere in my stash. So...its on my maybe list. *


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 6, 2016)

That Master palette is a beauty...I have so many palettes though. So many that using them all is a challenge. I have some other ABH shadows, so if the hype doesn't do me in, I'll be skipping. I wish they would've released this next year. It's too much too soon lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm torn...I returned my MR palette because I never opened it and just knew it was going to sit...I love my highlight palette, so was thinking I really should give ABH shadows a try. This palette I know I will use...but it is so duped elsewhere in my stash. So...its on my maybe list. *


Why not make a try a custom palette. The Titanium shadows are beautiful. I for one will like to get my hands on this palette but if it involves going through the Makeup Hunger Games to do so, I'll skip.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> View attachment 56210



Torn on this,it's so pretty but hmmm.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 7, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Why not make a try a custom palette. The Titanium shadows are beautiful. I for one will like to get my hands on this palette but if it involves going through the Makeup Hunger Games to do so, I'll skip.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL at makeup hunger games.  I think us vets are tired of fighting to spend our money.   Especially if it can be duped.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at makeup hunger games.  I think us vets are tired of fighting to spend our money.   Especially if it can be duped.



This times a thousand!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at makeup hunger games.  I think us vets are tired of fighting to spend our money.   Especially if it can be duped.


Amen!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> *Why not make a try a custom palette.* The Titanium shadows are beautiful. I for one will like to get my hands on this palette but if it involves going through the Makeup Hunger Games to do so, I'll skip.


*That is a great idea! In fact I could just add a few pans to the XL MUFE palettes I have...I need to swatch some of the Titanium e/s. The colors online look nice...*


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 14, 2016)

Does anyone know of a place that might still have the Gleam glow kit? It's the only one I need to complete my glow kit collection. Lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2016)

New glow kit alert! Here are photos of the Ultimate Glow Kit on different skin tones courtesy of Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram page. Release information is below the pictures:




















[h=1] $45
 Limited edition - Holiday 2016
Launches in October in the US both online & in stores
US stores - Sephora, ULTA, Macy's Impulse, SiJCP, Dillard's
International ABH distribution will launch[/h]


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 27, 2016)

According to Norvina's twitter, the Sun Dipped and Moonchild Glow Kits will be permanent. All of the other glow kits are limited edition (which we already knew of course). I apologize for the tweet coming out like this, I don't know how to properly copy and paste it here. 



> *norvina*‏@norvina1​I have amazing news Sun Dipped #glowkit will be permanent! Moonchild & Sun Dipped are the only permanent @ABHcosmetics glow kits


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 29, 2016)

So.....I purchased all of the new items that ABH came out with today. The Master Palette by Mario (I love ABH shadows and these colors look very wearable), Ultimate Glow Kit (I don't think I can use them all as highlighters but they make great eyeshadows) and the new lipstick color, Allison. I've recently discovered ABH and couldn't be happier with their products. Excellent quality at reasonable prices.


----------



## stormborn (Sep 29, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> So.....I purchased all of the new items that ABH came out with today. The Master Palette by Mario (I love ABH shadows and these colors look very wearable), Ultimate Glow Kit (I don't think I can use them all as highlighters but they make great eyeshadows) and the new lipstick color, Allison. I've recently discovered ABH and couldn't be happier with their products. Excellent quality at reasonable prices.



Exciting!! I jumped the gun on the Mario palette and checked out immediately before I could look at the glow kits and Allison. I should have taken my time since I'm shipping internationally but gambling with the Sephora Points Bazaar lately has me scared things will sell out instantly lol. Hope you enjoy your new goodies!! Allison looks gorgeous!


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm getting Allison and Mario Palette at Sephora.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 29, 2016)

I wonder how Allison differs from shades like Dusty Rose


----------



## leonah (Sep 30, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I wonder how Allison differs from shades like Dusty Rose




me too. it looks very similar maybe a tad darker (or lighter)?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks like I'm going to have to wait to for the palette to show up in the stores.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 1, 2016)

Did anyone who ordered the Mario palette get a shipping confirmation yet? I ordered first thing Thursday morning and the status is still processing. Really annoyed since I paid for 2 day shipping.


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 1, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Did anyone who ordered the Mario palette get a shipping confirmation yet? I ordered first thing Thursday morning and the status is still processing. Really annoyed since I paid for 2 day shipping.



I got confirmation from FedEx but not from ABH.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 3, 2016)

The Master Palette by Mario is up on Ulta's website! It will be available in stores on the 20th. The Ultimate Glow Kit is up too but it currently isn't available for purchase as it just says coming soon. It will be available online on the 11th and in stores on the 20th.


----------



## stormborn (Oct 3, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Master Palette by Mario is up on Ulta's website! It will be available in stores on the 20th. The Ultimate Glow Kit is up too but it currently isn't available for purchase as it just says coming soon. It will be available online on the 11th and in stores on the 20th.



Ahhh the suspense is killing me!! I'm stalking sephora's site tonight for the launch. I ordered from ABH but still haven't received a shipping notice so if I get it from Sephora, I'll either try to cancel my ABH order or just pass one on to my sis for her bday. Has anyone had experience with ABH orders just showing up without a shipping notice?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2016)

My Sweets kit did. 





stormborn said:


> Ahhh the suspense is killing me!! I'm stalking sephora's site tonight for the launch. I ordered from ABH but still haven't received a shipping notice so if I get it from Sephora, I'll either try to cancel my ABH order or just pass one on to my sis for her bday. Has anyone had experience with ABH orders just showing up without a shipping notice?


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 4, 2016)

Waiting the master palette and the new lipstick at Sephora. And done with makeup until mac EDSF


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 4, 2016)

I ordered from Ulta can't wait for this palette


----------



## nasquiat (Oct 4, 2016)

It's up on Sephora! just got it. Came up to $54 in total. I'm very thankful Sephora has Paypal now.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2016)

stormborn said:


> Ahhh the suspense is killing me!! I'm stalking sephora's site tonight for the launch. I ordered from ABH but still haven't received a shipping notice so if I get it from Sephora, I'll either try to cancel my ABH order or just pass one on to my sis for her bday. Has anyone had experience with ABH orders just showing up without a shipping notice?



I've had it happen to me a few times but not recently (I don't order from their site much, I only ordered from them once this year and I was provided with tracking).



smileyt06 said:


> I ordered from Ulta can't wait for this palette



I ordered the palette from Ulta as well since they are currently having a points promotion (triple points for Platinum members and double points for Regular members) until the 15th.



nasquiat said:


> It's up on Sephora! just got it. Came up to $54 in total. I'm very thankful Sephora has Paypal now.



Thanks for the headsup about Sephora taking Paypal now! I hadn't even noticed, when did they start this?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

I ordered the Master Palette on Ulta this morning as soon as I woke up.  Once I saw Norvina announce on Twitter ABH.com wouldn't be restocking I panicked and decided I would order from the first place that launched lol Then I saw it launched on Sephora 2 hours later, I could've saved on the shipping and gotten it by Thurs! Ugh lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2016)

Am I the only one not interested in this palette??


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2016)

nasquiat said:


> It's up on Sephora! just got it. Came up to $54 in total. I'm very thankful *Sephora has Paypal now*.


OMG WHAT?? It's about time!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2016)

According to Anastasia Beverly Hills' instagram, the stick foundation in the shade "Cool Golden" will launch on the 13th. Also, is the new liquid lipstick shade "Allison" really limited edition? It's listed as limited edition on Sephora's website but Anastasia Beverly Hills' instagram page has only said it's exclusive to their official website and Sephora, not limited edition. I wanted to wait to get it since it's not high on my priority list right now and because I want to see swatches on a skintone closer to mine first) but if it's limited edition, should I just get it?


----------



## Shars (Oct 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Am I the only one not interested in this palette??



I'm not. I have enough neutral palettes.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm not. I have enough neutral palettes.


*Same here...I ooh & aah over initial sneak peeks and then it's like...oh meh.
I have so many neutral palettes and a huge custom palette...I really need to hone in on single pans of uniqueness.
*


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Am I the only one not interested in this palette??


Nope, I'm skipping! Not enough mattes or variety of depth for me to feel like I can make a lot of looks out of it. It feels like a lot of the shades would blend together for me. Like not a lot of variety between light, medium, and dark intensities-- even though theyre all different shades. At least from photos. I have no idea if I just made any sense.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 4, 2016)

I"m getting nervous. I don't see the Mario palette or the holiday glow set on the anastasia site. I ordered it and haven't heard a thing.  Am I going to get it? Should I order from Sephora?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I"m getting nervous. I don't see the Mario palette or the holiday glow set on the anastasia site. I ordered it and haven't heard a thing.  Am I going to get it? Should I order from Sephora?


  Mario sold out on ABH.com and they aren't restocking.  Norvina posted a message on Twitter. If you ordered though you should be fine

Edit- I also saw on Twitter that all orders are set to ship by the end of today


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I"m getting nervous. I don't see the Mario palette or the holiday glow set on the anastasia site. I ordered it and haven't heard a thing.  Am I going to get it? Should I order from Sephora?



What does your order status say on the site? When I ordered my moon child and sweets, I got a shipping update for moon child but not sweets and my order status never updated but I ended up getting both on the same day like 3 or 4 days later.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

Some Twitter screen caps:


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Nope, I'm skipping! Not enough mattes or variety of depth for me to feel like I can make a lot of looks out of it. It feels like a lot of the shades would blend together for me. Like not a lot of variety between light, medium, and dark intensities-- even though theyre all different shades. At least from photos. I have no idea if I just made any sense.



Exactly!! It just looked like a mass of little differences of the same shade to me. Reminds me of Self-Made what you described, not enough mattes. I just checked Mario's and only see 3. I mean don't get me wrong, the colors are pretty, but not enough uniqueness for me to really get it. Reminds me of the couple Violet Voss ones that recently came out, nice colors, but nothing I needed.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> What does your order status say on the site? When I ordered my moon child and sweets, I got a shipping update for moon child but not sweets and my order status never updated but I ended up getting both on the same day like 3 or 4 days later.



It says processing but my July order still says processing too.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

I like the colors in the palette, they're the types of shades I wear and ABH makes my favorite shadows.  But I won't lie, part of the reason I got it is because I also own every other ABH palette except the Catwalk one and the completionist in me can't miss one of their palettes lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I like the colors in the palette, they're the types of shades I wear and ABH makes my favorite shadows.  But I won't lie, part of the reason I got it is because I also own every other ABH palette except the Catwalk one and the completionist in me can't miss one of their palettes lol



I feel you because I have a lot of her palettes too, all her blogger ones, Artist, Self Made so I'm looking at it like, hmmmm. But I passed on Modern R, same case, lovely colors but I need to curb buying stuff just because...because I'm running out of room!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2016)

Just got Mario off Sephora since ebates was higher.  This and the Ultimate Glow kit will be my last makeup purchases (besides staples like foundation etc) for the year besides  that cheek kit from MAC with WOG in it.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Just got Mario off Sephora since *ebates was higher*.  This and the Ultimate Glow kit will be my last makeup purchases (besides staples like foundation etc) for the year besides  that cheek kit from MAC with WOG in it.



I saw that! And I have a coupon from when I turned VIB so I won't lie, it's in my cart.

And names like NYC, 5th Ave and Bronx make me want it more. But I'll stand strong.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I saw that! And I have a coupon from when I turned VIB so I won't lie, it's in my cart.



Is a beautiful palette.  Most original? No. But like reds,I'm a sucker for neutral shadows and I love ABH shadows.


----------



## filio (Oct 4, 2016)

Orderd the mario palette! the price hike sucks 2 shades less than the MR but higher in price hope its just because its a collab.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2016)

I received a shipment confirmation from Ulta for the palette and two other items I ordered at 12:37 this afternoon! I ordered it at 1:00 this morning but I didn't expect them to ship it that fast.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I received a shipment confirmation from Ulta for the palette and two other items I ordered at 12:37 this afternoon! I ordered it at 1:00 this morning but I didn't expect them to ship it that fast.



I got my shipping notice too, my palette will be here Thurs. I'm happy, they usually don't ship and arrive that fast for me


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I got my shipping notice too, my palette will be here Thurs. I'm happy, they usually don't ship and arrive that fast for me



From Ulta?!?!?!?!  That is super fast! They're usually SO slow.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> From Ulta?!?!?!?!  That is super fast! They're usually SO slow.



Yes! I was shocked too


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, Ulta shipping has improved for me too, while Nordies has gone glacial.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I got my shipping notice too, my palette will be here Thurs. I'm happy, they usually don't ship and arrive that fast for me



My order is supposed to arrive Friday. I'm surprised that it's coming as quickly as they shipped it as well. I hope they keep this up. Even though I prefer ordering online in general, I would be more inclined to do so more often with them if my orders could be shipped and arrive this quickly all the time.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 4, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> My order is supposed to arrive Friday. I'm surprised that it's coming as quickly as they shipped it as well. I hope they keep this up. Even though I prefer ordering online in general, I would be more inclined to do so more often with them if my orders could be shipped and arrive this quickly all the time.



I agree, I love Ulta but I wish their Platinum program had free 2 day shipping like Sephora Rouge. That would be a huge plus for me and I would definitely order from them more


----------



## Sweetyellow (Oct 4, 2016)

I caved and bought the Master Palette By Mario even though I likely don't "need, need" it lol. 

Btw, when is the ultimate glow kit for sale on Ulta?

Oh, and if you're iffy about this palette, please check out the below video -

3 LOOKS 1 PALETTE: MASTER PALETTE BY MARIO - YouTube


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2016)

Sweetyellow said:


> I caved and bought the Master Palette By Mario even though I likely don't "need, need" it lol.
> 
> Btw, when is the ultimate glow kit for sale on Ulta?
> 
> ...



Online 10/11 in store 10/20


----------



## stormborn (Oct 5, 2016)

Reordered again from Sephora today and then I got my shipping notice from ABH right after... Lol. I'm excited about this paette! I've been an eyeliner-only gal for so long so I'm just starting to build my eyeshadow collection now. I can see how this palette may be repetitive for someone who already has an extensive collection, but it really fills a gap in my mostly-matte toolbox.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 5, 2016)

My palette shipped from Sephora!


----------



## Nuke (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey ya'll, I'm here coz I'm so excited to get my Mario palette and needed to be someplace people could understand how I feel hahaha  I haven't bought an eyeshadow palette in a long time because I have a lot more than I can use up in the foreseeable future already, but when I saw this I just couldn't resist... it was calling to me! I knew I'd regret not trying it out. Now I'm watching my tracking like a hound.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 5, 2016)

My shipping updated and it's actually coming today! Points to Ulta lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nuke said:


> Hey ya'll, I'm here coz I'm so excited to get my Mario palette and needed to be someplace people could understand how I feel hahaha  I haven't bought an eyeshadow palette in a long time because I have a lot more than I can use up in the foreseeable future already, but when I saw this I just couldn't resist... it was calling to me! I knew I'd regret not trying it out. Now I'm watching my tracking like a hound.



Hello! I'm with you lol. I haven't purchased an eyeshadow palette in some time (but I have pleeenttyy of singles). I'm kind of the opposite of most people who have posted it seems - I originally didn't have much interest in this but, as swatches are coming out, I'm more into it. I do pretty basic looks with neutrals almost exclusively on a daily basis, and these colors are right up my alley. 

Also good to know that Ulta is improving with shipping! Hopefully they've got it together now haha. If only Nordstrom would get it in gear!


----------



## LiliV (Oct 5, 2016)

Poo, my shipping changed from UPS to USPS so it's at the post office and then will be delivered tomorrow -__-


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm on the fence if I need Master Palette or not, I've skipped on every eyeshadow palette so far and kind of kick myself for a few of them. But, is this one super worth it? Just don't know.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, Ulta shipping has improved for me too, while Nordies has gone glacial.


  *giggles*  YOu've been cracking me up lately. 



stormborn said:


> Reordered again from Sephora today and then I got my shipping notice from ABH right after... Lol. I'm excited about this paette! I've been an eyeliner-only gal for so long so I'm just starting to build my eyeshadow collection now. I can see how this palette may be repetitive for someone who already has an extensive collection, but it really fills a gap in my mostly-matte toolbox.


   Ohhh how exciting to start building your collex!!!!


----------



## javadoo (Oct 6, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Am I the only one not interested in this palette??



Nope, I have zero interest in this palette.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm over here like, nope-- don't need this palette

then ulta gifted me a $22 gift card after a REALLY LONG and frustrating debacle with their online ordering... 3 times! (long story that ended with my HG toner being discontinued and they kept showing it as stocked online and kept sending me the wrong product over and over again. which I got to keep all the wrong items but it's just micellar water that is not as good as my bioderma lol)

Plus I have $9 off in points. 

Therefore I can get it for about $20 including tax+shipping. Soooo is it worth it? Or should I just keep on saving for more holiday stuff?

I do love all of my ABH palettes. I use modern renaissance to death and also the self-made and... world-whatever that one is. lmao.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 6, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I agree, I love Ulta but I wish their Platinum program had free 2 day shipping like Sephora Rouge. That would be a huge plus for me and I would definitely order from them more



I do try to shop at Ulta as much as I can due to their points program, however, I know I would shop with them much more if they offered free day 2-day shipping like Sephora does for Platinum members. I typically spend less than $50 at a time at Ulta and a lot of times when I go to the store, they are out of stock for things that I want so I'm not as inclined to shop with them as much as I would if they offered free shipping, or even lowered the minimum amount you have to spend to get free shipping and handling.



LiliV said:


> Poo, my shipping changed from UPS to USPS so it's at the post office and then will be delivered tomorrow -__-



Due to Hurricane Matthew (I live in South Florida), the order delivery has been delayed and is rescheduled to be delivered on Saturday.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Due to Hurricane Matthew (I live in South Florida), the order delivery has been delayed and is rescheduled to be delivered on Saturday.



Ooh, be safe. There has already been a state of emergency declared.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 6, 2016)

My palette is here! I can't wait to use this!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2016)

I now want the Mario Palette btw. Saw more swatches on WOC.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2016)

WOC swatches


----------



## filio (Oct 7, 2016)

Still waiting for my Mario palette to get shipped. Come on sephora/borderfree I want my palette!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I now want the Mario Palette btw. Saw more swatches on WOC.





NaomiH said:


> WOC swatches
> View attachment 56807


Exactly the swatches I was referring to in my post right before yours, lol. Wish I never saw it!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> WOC swatches
> View attachment 56807





montREALady said:


> Exactly the swatches I was referring to in my post right before yours, lol. Wish I never saw it!



*No no no! Nope nope nope! I do not see it! I do not want it!!!
*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *No no no! Nope nope nope! I do not see it! I do not want it!!!
> *


I'm one click away from checking out on Sephora.com. Then I just saw Wayne Goss rave about it on a YT vid...


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

I hate everyone in here. 

Item #QtyAmountDescription18458741$45.00Anastasia Beverly Hills Master Palette By Mario - 12 x 0.02 oz/ 12 x 0.7 g18745931$0.00tarte Rainforest of the Sea™ Drink Of H2O Hydrating Boost TARTE RAINFOREST OF THE SEA™ DRINK OF H2O HYDRATING BOOST - 0.33 oz/ 10 mL / 100 Points18784381$0.00Givenchy Rouge Interdit Vinyl Color Enhancing Lipstick GIVENCHY ROUGE INTERDIT VINYL COLOR ENHANCING LIPSTICK IN 16 NOIR REVELATEUR - 0.04 oz/ 1.13 g / 100 Points18621501$0.00Dior Fix It 2-In-1 Prime & Colour Correct Dior Fix It 2-In-1 Prime & Colour Correct / Sample18017451$0.00SEPHORA COLLECTION Instant Moisturizer + Cream Sephora Collection Instant Moisture + Cream - .06 oz / Sample18680901$0.00samples TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Pretty Rotten No. 33 Pretty Rotten - 0.05 oz / Sample


Shipping: Flash 2 Day

(joking, I love you all, but my wallet doesn't. Nor hubby, lolll)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I hate everyone in here.
> 
> Item #QtyAmountDescription18458741$45.00Anastasia Beverly Hills Master Palette By Mario - 12 x 0.02 oz/ 12 x 0.7 g18745931$0.00tarte Rainforest of the Sea™ Drink Of H2O Hydrating Boost TARTE RAINFOREST OF THE SEA™ DRINK OF H2O HYDRATING BOOST - 0.33 oz/ 10 mL / 100 Points18784381$0.00Givenchy Rouge Interdit Vinyl Color Enhancing Lipstick GIVENCHY ROUGE INTERDIT VINYL COLOR ENHANCING LIPSTICK IN 16 NOIR REVELATEUR - 0.04 oz/ 1.13 g / 100 Points18621501$0.00Dior Fix It 2-In-1 Prime & Colour Correct Dior Fix It 2-In-1 Prime & Colour Correct / Sample18017451$0.00SEPHORA COLLECTION Instant Moisturizer + Cream Sephora Collection Instant Moisture + Cream - .06 oz / Sample18680901$0.00samples TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection - Pretty Rotten No. 33 Pretty Rotten - 0.05 oz / Sample
> 
> ...



*LOL! You bought it for me! Right now **I'm trying to save my pennies for the La Mer highlighter  Love you too!  *


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! You bought it for me! Right now **I'm trying to save my pennies for the La Mer highlighter  Love you too!  *



hahaha, I see the phrase "la mer" and run for the hills. I saw you all buzzing about it in the HAA thread, I didn't even look.


----------



## filio (Oct 7, 2016)

Wauw the top reviews on sephora are all positief with people saying they want a backup. I got a partial refund from my shipping cost dont know why? international shippingcost from sephora is 10 euros and they charged me 5,66.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

filio said:


> Wauw the top reviews on sephora are all positief with people saying they want a backup. I got a partial refund from my shipping cost dont know why? international shippingcost from sephora is 10 euros and they charged me 5,66.



What, the Mario palette?


----------



## filio (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> What, the Mario palette?



Yes the reviews about the mario palette!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I now want the Mario Palette btw. Saw more swatches on WOC.



I don't think you'll regret getting this. I am a big fan of ABH shadows. From all the swatches and videos I've seen of this palette, it looks amazing. I just had mine delivered and can't wait to check it out.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm IN LOVE with my palette.  I used it this morning and the shadows feel amazing.  ABH shadows are my favorite anyway but I feel like they're an upgraded formula this time, they're soooooo soft and pigmented, even more than usual.  I woke up 20 min late this morning (I swear my alarm was set when I went to sleep but I don't remember hearing it go off) so I was rushing to get ready.  I used Paris on the lid, Claudia on the outer corner and Violeta in the crease (also with my Birkin shadow and Vermeer from Modern Renaissance) and they applied like a dream.  I was able to do a subtle smokey bronze eye in like 10 minutes.  Really impressed with this palette!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I don't think you'll regret getting this. I am a big fan of ABH shadows. From all the swatches and videos I've seen of this palette, it looks amazing. I just had mine delivered and can't wait to check it out.



The palette is amazing and seems to be universal for a variety of skin tones. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I'm IN LOVE with my palette.  I used it this morning and the shadows feel amazing.  ABH shadows are my favorite anyway but I feel like they're an upgraded formula this time, they're soooooo soft and pigmented, even more than usual.  I woke up 20 min late this morning (I swear my alarm was set when I went to sleep but I don't remember hearing it go off) so I was rushing to get ready.  I used Paris on the lid, Claudia on the outer corner and Violeta in the crease (also with my Birkin shadow and Vermeer from Modern Renaissance) and they applied like a dream.  I was able to do a subtle smokey bronze eye in like 10 minutes.  Really impressed with this palette!



right?! It is SO good. I don't have any other ABH shadows. I almost purchased some of the singles a while back, but I'm happy I didn't and ended up with this palette instead. It's perfect! I thought I'd be upset about the lack of matte shadows, but it's a total non issue for me.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

filio said:


> Yes the reviews about the mario palette!





MaryJane said:


> I don't think you'll regret getting this. I am a big fan of ABH shadows. From all the swatches and videos I've seen of this palette, it looks amazing. I just had mine delivered and can't wait to check it out.



Thanks. A friend just told me it's not all that and she's probably going to return it! I love ABH palettes so I'll have to see myself. Keep us posted!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I'm IN LOVE with my palette.  I used it this morning and the shadows feel amazing.  ABH shadows are my favorite anyway but I feel like they're an upgraded formula this time, they're soooooo soft and pigmented, even more than usual.  I woke up 20 min late this morning (I swear my alarm was set when I went to sleep but I don't remember hearing it go off) so I was rushing to get ready.  I used Paris on the lid, Claudia on the outer corner and Violeta in the crease (also with my Birkin shadow and Vermeer from Modern Renaissance) and they applied like a dream.  I was able to do a subtle smokey bronze eye in like 10 minutes.  Really impressed with this palette!



Never got MR, I see it on eBay though for cheap, like $21. Knock-offs? Not that I didn't want it, but when I found out it was perm I kind of forgot about it! Wayne Goss said that and the Mario he'd keep buying.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Never got MR, I see it on eBay though for cheap, like $21. Knock-offs? Not that I didn't want it, but when I found out it was perm I kind of forgot about it! Wayne Goss said that and the Mario he'd keep buying.



Modern Renaissance is a lot of pink for me but I love the neutral shades in it.  I am obsessed with the shade Vermeer, I wish that would be made into a single.  I love buttery off white shimmer shadows and that one is perfect!  I also really like the Antique Bronze shadow for a brown smokey eye


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

LiliV said:


> Modern Renaissance is a lot of pink for me but I love the neutral shades in it.  I am obsessed with the shade Vermeer, I wish that would be made into a single.  I love buttery off white shimmer shadows and that one is perfect!  I also really like the Antique Bronze shadow for a brown smokey eye



It's the reddish/pinkish ones that caught my eye when it first came out. Love Letter, Venetian Red, Red Ochre...


----------



## LiliV (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> It's the reddish/pinkish ones that caught my eye when it first came out. Love Letter, Venetian Red, Red Ochre...



They're pretty shades, I actually wore Venetian Red and Love Letter in my crease for a berry look yesterday but I'm just not a big pink fan.  I'm definitely a neutral girl and I love corals, and occasionally I'll wear greens and purples (both rare for me though), but I just can't get into pinks lol


----------



## filio (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Never got MR, I see it on eBay though for cheap, like $21. Knock-offs? Not that I didn't want it, but when I found out it was perm I kind of forgot about it! Wayne Goss said that and the Mario he'd keep buying.



Well the MR palette is back in stock on the Abh website. The berrys and the red are my favorites in the palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm kinda intrigued.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2016)

While we're on the subject of MR,let me just say that I freaking love that palette!


----------



## nasquiat (Oct 7, 2016)

Finally got MR. Sephora cancelled my MM palette, twice. So I'll probably get it off Macy's. Can't wait for the MR though! I bought that as aa gift for my friend first and she loved it. Don't know why I took so long to take the plunge.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2016)

filio said:


> Well the MR palette is back in stock on the Abh website. The berrys and the red are my favorites in the palette.



I've been waiting for this one to come back in stock but I'm waiting on an ABH order now.  I got an email that said it was coming tomorrow.  I just checked the status and now it says Tuesday.  This is crazy. People have ordered and received palettes from Sephora already and I'm still waiting from ABH even though I ordered the first day of release. Crazy!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been waiting for this one to come back in stock but I'm waiting on an ABH order now.  I got an email that said it was coming tomorrow.  I just checked the status and now it says Tuesday.  This is crazy. People have ordered and received palettes from Sephora already and I'm still waiting from ABH even though I ordered the first day of release. Crazy!



I think I'll wait for Sephora to get it back in stock. I waited this long...


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

I kinda want the Mario palette now.  I have points I can use, and I think I'll save those for the 20% off everything coupon.  BUUUUUUT  Smashbox has an AMAZING blush palette that's out.   Like you can use it in your makeup kit. No need to depot.  Nice rance of colors.  It's awesome.    I was interested in the Tarte set of blushes b/c I want that brush....   *sigh*  They are going to kill me this year.  I really have to pick and chose.  It's going to be hard.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh and Naomi makes me want to get all of the Glow kits.  Tell me they dupe each other some how?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks to the ladies in this tread I went ahead and impluse bought the Mario palette. I ordered last night and got the shipping notice right after. I was worried about FOMO. Especially since I saw some swatches on WOC on Instagram.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I kinda want the Mario palette now.  I have points I can use, and I think I'll save those for the 20% off everything coupon.  BUUUUUUT  Smashbox has an AMAZING blush palette that's out.   Like you can use it in your makeup kit. No need to depot.  Nice rance of colors.  It's awesome.    I was interested in the Tarte set of blushes b/c I want that brush....   *sigh*  They are going to kill me this year.  I really have to pick and chose.  It's going to be hard.



I need a Sugar Daddy. I got Mario but had a 10% Sephora coupon from becoming VIB that I never used then Ebates was 8% so that was another $3.50 off, so not too bad. I need to check out that Smashbox blush palette. Speaking of Tarte and palette I bought the Hrush one yesterday because the last day of their bday week sale was free shipping on any order and there's an Ipsy Tarte code for 20% so I paid like $25 for it and they also have Ebates. I have their blush palette that came out earlier this year. They have another one?? This is ridiculous. After MAC and WOG I'm done.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks to the ladies in this tread I went ahead and impluse bought the Mario palette. I ordered last night and got the shipping notice right after. I was worried about FOMO. Especially since I saw some swatches on WOC on Instagram.



Exact same here girl. Everything you said. Mine shipped too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh and Naomi makes me want to get all of the Glow kits.  Tell me they dupe each other some how?



I do?! Lol
I can swatch them all for you,I have all of them except Gleam and the ultimate one that just launched.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I do?! Lol
> I can swatch them all for you,I have all of them except Gleam and the ultimate one that just launched.



Love my Sun Dipped and Moon Child!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Love my Sun Dipped and Moon Child!!



Me too! They're both so great. Becca and ABH have my favorite highlighter formulas.  I think I like ABH a touch more though.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 9, 2016)

Used my MM palette for the first time yesterday and, for me, it more than lives up to the hype. The pigmentation is fantastic and they blend like a dream. I had no fallout when applying but, like other ABH palettes, there is a lot of powder kick-up when you tap your brush in the palette. The easy fix for this is to tap your brush into the pan very lightly. Considering how pigmented these are, you only need a small amount.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 9, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! They're both so great. Becca and ABH have my favorite highlighter formulas.  I think I like ABH a touch more though.



Me too but Gerard Cosmetics is right up there for me as well in terms of formula. Their Lucy highlighter is BOMB!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 9, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Used my MM palette for the first time yesterday and, for me, it more than lives up to the hype. The pigmentation is fantastic and they blend like a dream. I had no fallout when applying but, like other ABH palettes, there is a lot of powder kick-up when you tap your brush in the palette. The easy fix for this is to tap your brush into the pan very lightly. Considering how pigmented these are, you only need a small amount.



Kind of all what Wayne Goss said! Re the fallout he said, "We do eyes first so no big deal". He also said they blend well. Can't wait now. Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2016)

Ugh, why did I look at IG swatches of Mario's palette


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 9, 2016)

I saw this palette in store yesterday and the color scheme is perfection   The night before I was going through my ABH palettes (MR, Self-Made, World Traveler) and the only one that gets me excited is the MR b/c of its uniqueness. So as much so I adore this palette, I'm afraid to buy something I won't use. Quick, someone talk me into it!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Me too but Gerard Cosmetics is right up there for me as well in terms of formula. Their Lucy highlighter is BOMB!



I've never tried anything by Gerard for some reason.


----------



## Shars (Oct 9, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried anything by Gerard for some reason.



Me either.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 9, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried anything by Gerard for some reason.


Ditto


----------



## Sweetyellow (Oct 9, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried anything by Gerard for some reason.




I haven't either and I don't intend to. The whole fiasco with Whitening Lightening + Gerard Cosmetics is too much and their products don't have the best reviews tbh.


----------



## filio (Oct 10, 2016)

I just got the master palette by mario deliverd and the shades are so beautifull, soft velvetlike. The shades are really warm so if your cool-toned and dont like warm shades skip the palette its dupeable. This palette is backup worthy for me do I need more eyeshadow nah but want of course!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 10, 2016)

I'd like to say the MM palette is terrible and dupable, but for me it's really not.  Blends like a dream and so pigmented.  My biggest complaint is similar to T that a couple pairs of colors ae close enough to make a muddy look, so pair carefully.  Allison was a big flop, though.  I had insta-raisin lips, and it was not comfortable at all.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 10, 2016)

I would love if some of the Mario palette shades became permanent. I'm really loving Paris and Claudia. Together they remind me of the Nars Rajasthan duo but the formula is better and Claudia actually reads smokey slate instead of black on me


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 10, 2016)

I finally received my Master Palette by Mario in the mail today (it was held in Jacksonville, FL for awhile due to the storm)! I have not worn it yet but it looks just as gorgeous in person as it does in photos! I know that it probably isn't the most unique palette but I think the curation of the colors in the palette are perfect. 

I believe the Ultimate Glow Kit will be going on sale tomorrow online. Are any of you getting it tomorrow or will you be waiting to purchase it during Sephora's semi-annual sale?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 10, 2016)

Sweetyellow said:


> I haven't either and I don't intend to. The whole fiasco with Whitening Lightening + Gerard Cosmetics is too much and their products don't have the best reviews tbh.



Wow, I don't know anything about that. I like their lip liners and liquid lipsticks, their lipsticks aren't anything spectacular but those Star Powders (highlighters) are awesome. And they always have a coupon code, and those are usually 30%-40% off. I also like their setting sprays and been using them since they came out in the summer. My Green Tea one is almost done.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2016)

Sweetyellow said:


> I haven't either and I don't intend to. The whole fiasco with Whitening Lightening + Gerard Cosmetics is too much and their products don't have the best reviews tbh.



Haven't heard of that fiasco, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 11, 2016)

A little lame that I'm excited to get my MM palette today?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 11, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't heard of that fiasco, I'll have to look into it.


I feel like everyone has some sort of fiasco, especially starting as a small company. Well not everyone, but a lot. I seriously wouldn't buy anything in this world if I took everything on. But I totally get that other people aren't like me and respect that.


----------



## leonah (Oct 11, 2016)

you enablers are making me want this palette even though I've been trying to skip.. must. stay. strong.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2016)

leonah said:


> you enablers are making me want this palette even though I've been trying to *skip.. must. stay. strong.*



*Stay. Strong. I am also resisting hard too!!! I figure I am longing for the MM  for just a couple shades...so during the F&F/VIB sale I may buy a few ABH Titanium singles. I cannot justify another full palette...but I can allow a couple new shades to compliment what I have in my custom palettes. That will make me stick to using them!
*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Stay. Strong. I am also resisting hard too!!! I figure I am longing for the MM  for just a couple shades...so during the F&F/VIB sale I may buy a few ABH Titanium singles. I cannot justify another full palette...but I can allow a couple new shades to compliment what I have in my custom palettes. That will make me stick to using them!
> *
> View attachment 56898


I can't justify the cost of singles tbh. Then I either forget about them and I'm not doing the whole de-pot thing. I find a palette a greater value even if I only use a few shades from it. I'll never finish a pot in a palette much less a single which is bigger and cost more with the amount of shadows I have. I can't justify another palette either mind you, yet I bought this, Tarte Hrush and UD Moondust in the space of 2 days...all because I can't resist a sale!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> A little lame that I'm excited to get my MM palette today?



Not lame at all!  I went on a super fun date yesterday to Six Flags and all the way home once I remembered it was delivery day was super excited to get home to see it in person.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I can't justify the cost of singles tbh. I find a palette a greater value even if I only use a few shades from it. I'll never finish a pot in a palette much less a single which is bigger and cost more with the amount of shadows I have. I can't justify another palette either mind you, yet I bought this, Tarte Hrush and UD Moondust in the space of 2 days...all because I can't resist a sale!



*LOL! I totally get it! The palettes tend to be good value. Especially if you can get them on sale. I totally ignored the UD & Tarte sale emails!  
For me, I'm really trying to find ways to use what I already have rather than keep adding more and more...It's already impossible to select stuff for travel. 

Then again I am a makeup junkie, palette-holic, red lipstick fiend and my hobby is looking at and drooling over all things pretty on a forum for like minded peeps! Resistance is futile!!!*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 11, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Not lame at all!  I went on a super fun date yesterday to Six Flags and all the way home once I remembered it was delivery day was super excited to get home to see it in person.


Hahaa! It already got delivered and I want to go home early!



fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I totally get it! The palettes tend to be good value. Especially if you can get them on sale. I totally ignored the UD & Tarte sale emails!
> For me, I'm really trying to find ways to use what I already have rather than keep adding more and more...It's already impossible to select stuff for travel.
> 
> Then again I am a makeup junkie, palette-holic, red lipstick fiend and my hobby is looking at and drooling over all things pretty on a forum for like minded peeps! Resistance is futile!!!*


It's impossible for me to pick makeup EVERY SINGLE MORNING, forget about travel! It's ridiculous and I have no willpower...and no space!! I was seriously looking for a lipstick I just got late last week to wear today. I mean looking hard. I've started putting stuff in places to get them out the way then I can't remember where I put them! Most of the time I'm stuffing things away so hubby won't see


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Hahaa! It already got delivered and I want to go home early!
> 
> It's impossible for me to pick makeup EVERY SINGLE MORNING, forget about travel! It's ridiculous and I have no willpower...and no space!! I was seriously looking for a lipstick I just got late last week to wear today. I mean looking hard. I've started putting stuff in places to get them out the way then I can't remember where I put them! Most of the time I'm stuffing things away so hubby won't see



*LOL! Right now I beat hubby home most work days, so I can spirit away any boxes before he can see them! 

I am getting better with the day to day selection of stuffs. Most of the time it is whatever I lay my hands on first...I'm forced to "go with it" and "make it work!" 
*


----------



## boschicka (Oct 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Hahaa! It already got delivered and I want to go home early!
> 
> 
> It's impossible for me to pick makeup EVERY SINGLE MORNING, forget about travel! It's ridiculous and I have no willpower...and no space!! I was seriously looking for a lipstick I just got late last week to wear today. I mean looking hard. I've started putting stuff in places to get them out the way then I can't remember where I put them! Most of the time I'm stuffing things away so hubby won't see



Omg, LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2016)

Some Mario swatches taken outside and I didn't use a primer.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Right now I beat hubby home most work days, so I can spirit away any boxes before he can see them!
> 
> I am getting better with the day to day selection of stuffs. Most of the time it is whatever I lay my hands on first...I'm forced to "go with it" and "make it work!"
> *


I don't beat hubby home most times, I have to leave work early, race to pick up the package at the rental office, open it and throw the box in the garbage/recycling room on our floor! LOLLL!


boschicka said:


> Omg, LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!


I've turned into my Mom! She is forever losing stuff she "hid", hahaaa! I feel like such an azz too when I can't find it, all flustered and sweating, LOLLLL! 



NaomiH said:


> View attachment 56899
> 
> Some Mario swatches taken outside and I didn't use a primer.


Looks nice on you! I'll be honest, not like anything I needed to rush to get but I hear it applies so nicely! FOMO is a beeyotch.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I don't beat hubby home most times, I have to leave work early, race to pick up the package at the rental office, open it and throw the box in the garbage/recycling room on our floor! LOLLL!
> 
> I've turned into my Mom! She is forever losing stuff she "hid", hahaaa! I feel like such an azz too when I can't find it, all flustered and sweating, LOLLLL!
> 
> ...



They swatched really nicely. Kim seems to kind of blend into my skin but other than that I like all the shades so far. Can't wait to use it tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 11, 2016)

So I got my palette today. Just like everyone else has mentioned before the texture of the shadows is amazing. Soft and buttery are the terms everyone is throwing around and they are so right. To be honest the colors look like some of the ones that can be found in my Morphe 35OS palette. However the quality is miles above the Morphe product. I love the colors, I love the quality, and I can't wait to use this. I'm glad I got it. I think for travel I will be taking this and my Viseart Natural Matte palette and be covered.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I do?! Lol
> I can swatch them all for you,I have all of them except Gleam and the ultimate one that just launched.


yes, whenever you bet the chance. 



Sweetyellow said:


> I haven't either and I don't intend to. The whole fiasco with Whitening Lightening + Gerard Cosmetics is too much and their products don't have the best reviews tbh.



What happened?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 12, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> They swatched really nicely. Kim seems to kind of blend into my skin but other than that I like all the shades so far. Can't wait to use it tomorrow and see how it goes.





DILLIGAF said:


> So I got my palette today. Just like everyone else has mentioned before the texture of the shadows is amazing. Soft and buttery are the terms everyone is throwing around and they are so right. To be honest the colors look like some of the ones that can be found in my Morphe 35OS palette. However the quality is miles above the Morphe product. I love the colors, I love the quality, and I can't wait to use this. I'm glad I got it. I think for travel I will be taking this and my Viseart Natural Matte palette and be covered.



Got mine but haven't played in it yet since it was already night by the time I opened it. But I will today and I'm home with the kids so I'll do swatches. I get my UD Moondust today!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 12, 2016)

aggggh, I don't think I can resist anymore. But I'm going to wait until it's available in store at ulta. I have that gift card, and plus $ in points. It'll come out to $12 for me, so I don't really want to add freaking $5.95 in Ulta slow-ass shipping fees-- hehe.

So I'll just wait and hope that when the time comes, I'll change my mind back to skipping. But all these amazing reviews have got me worried about FOMO!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 12, 2016)

Swatch video on my IG

Did a quick look and used Hollywood from the palette as a highlighter and Muse as a blush. It applies like butter. Super smooth. Also wearing the Bite Gold Crème Lip Gloss. 






Being silly showing the gloss


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2016)

I got my order yesterday.  Pretty large order so I don't know what to play with first.

Mario palette
fall lip gloss set
holiday glow
sundipped
first warmer highlighter palette - can't recall name right now
peach highlighter

I can't find the pink glow set anywhere.  I guess I missed out on that one. I thought they were permanent.  Oh well, I had plenty of opportunity to get it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth as well as blinding. Thoughts?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth and well as blinding. Thoughts?



I'm skipping. I'm good with just their Sun Dipped and Moonchild and the million other brands I have, lol! I'm done with highlighters until WoG.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth and well as blinding. Thoughts?



i keep hearing the same too. I have all of their highlighters but I may have to skip out on this one. I'm going to wait till the 20th when it says it's supposed to be in store according to Ulta


----------



## filio (Oct 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth and well as blinding. Thoughts?



Im skipping heard about the chunky gliters dont need that + its 6 gold highlighters


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth as well as blinding. Thoughts?



I ordered it and should have it in a couple of days. I'll report back once I get it


----------



## leonah (Oct 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth as well as blinding. Thoughts?



don't know about the ultimate glow kit but the other glow kits are amazing


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth as well as blinding. Thoughts?



I have it sitting in my cart as well. I was going to get it when it first became available on Ulta's site but I've held back on purchasing it for no reason in particular. Now that I've been seeing reviews about it having chunky glitters I'm a bit hesitant to check out with it. I have all of the glow kits so I feel like my collection would be incomplete without it, but at the same time, I care about quality and it's not like my highlighter collection is lacking. I think I'm going to do like Smileyt06 and check it out when it hits stores. If I do buy it, I'll probably wait until Sephora's sale or get it when Ulta has their 20% off sale that includes prestige brands for Platinum members.


----------



## filio (Oct 13, 2016)

Saw this review about the abh UGK it just depends on what you like

NEW ANASTASIA ULTIMATE GLOW KIT | SWATCHES - YouTube


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 13, 2016)

I have the ultimate glow kit and it's getting returned to ABH. The reviews are 100% correct, most of the shades have chunky glitter. I can see the glitter particles on my face and that's not a look I'm going for. The formula feels different, it's not as smooth as the Sun Dipped palette.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

filio said:


> Saw this review about the abh UGK it just depends on what you like
> 
> NEW ANASTASIA ULTIMATE GLOW KIT | SWATCHES - YouTube





MaryJane said:


> I have the ultimate glow kit and it's getting returned to ABH. The reviews are 100% correct, most of the shades have chunky glitter. I can see the glitter particles on my face and that's not a look I'm going for. The formula feels different, it's not as smooth as the Sun Dipped palette.



Yeah, that video didn't convince me. I had to scroll to when she was actually swatching and she had already done three when I jumped ahead and they didn't look good imo. 

I don't like highlighters with glitter and certainly not from a big brand where I'm spending a decent amt of $


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have the ultimate glow kit and it's getting returned to ABH. The reviews are 100% correct, most of the shades have *chunky glitter. I can see the glitter particles on my face* and that's not a look I'm going for. The formula feels different, it's not as smooth as the Sun Dipped palette.


*
Crosses of list! Saves money!
*


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Crosses of list! Saves money!
> *
> View attachment 56925



Saves money.... to buy something else lol!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

Shars said:


> Saves money.... to buy something else lol!



*LOL! Indeed!

Dat Neon Apple Lip Gloss tho...*


(temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Indeed!
> 
> Dat Neon Apple Lip Gloss tho...*
> View attachment 56926



I actually don't own any lip products from her despite having so many on my wishlist. That lipgloss reminds me the red liquid lip she has called Sarafine that I must have!!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

Shars said:


> I actually don't own any lip products from her despite having so many on my wishlist. That lipgloss reminds me the red liquid lip she has called Sarafine that I must have!!


*Neither do I...I really like the KVD liquid lipsticks and have not ventured into any other brands...though I hear ABH is good stuffs. I really need to STOP with all the red...but I'm gonna rock it until it decides to bleed into my old lady lines...LOL!*


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Neither do I...I really like the KVD liquid lipsticks and have not ventured into any other brands...though I hear ABH is good stuffs. I really need to STOP with all the red...but I'm gonna rock it until it decides to bleed into my old lady lines...LOL!*



LOL @ "Until it decides to bleed into my old lady lines"!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Neither do I...I really like the KVD liquid lipsticks and have not ventured into any other brands...though I hear ABH is good stuffs. I really need to STOP with all the red...but I'm gonna rock it until it decides to bleed into my old lady lines...LOL!*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Neither do I...I really like the KVD liquid lipsticks and have not ventured into any other brands...though I hear ABH is good stuffs. I really need to STOP with all the red...but I'm gonna rock it until it decides to bleed into my old lady lines...LOL!*



I'm already going through this with liquid eye liners, it's quite sad!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

MM Palette. 


Center lid is UD Moondust, Lithium, rest is Mario...Bronx, Violeta, Isabel


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 13, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have the ultimate glow kit and it's getting returned to ABH. The reviews are 100% correct, most of the shades have chunky glitter. I can see the glitter particles on my face and that's not a look I'm going for. The formula feels different, it's not as smooth as the Sun Dipped palette.



Perfect im not gonna bother with this one. Even if it will make my collection incomplete. You can see the flaws of this one by just looking at it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> MM Palette.
> View attachment 56934
> 
> Center lid is UD Moondust, Lithium, rest is Mario...Bronx, Violeta, Isabel


*Gorgeous!!! Lots of gorgeous on your IG too!!! I went there special to look as I am not on IG. *


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Gorgeous!!! Lots of gorgeous on your IG too!!! I went there special to look as I am not on IG. *


Aww thanks


----------



## javadoo (Oct 13, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone order the Ultimate Glow kit? I'm sitting here with it in my cart. I don't own any of the ABH glow kits. I keep hearing the word chunky glitter in the reviews for this one. Should I skip? I'm a highlighter addict but I like my glow smooth as well as blinding. Thoughts?


Got mine today.
It's going back tomorrow.
I actually hate it, which is a strong word. 
It's a chunky, glittery, sparkly mess.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2016)

javadoo said:


> Got mine today.
> It's going back tomorrow.
> I actually hate it, which is a strong word.
> It's a chunky, glittery, sparkly mess.



Thanks to all the ladies that responded. I've decided to skip.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2016)

I tried it today.  The color I used was chunky.  I didn't realize it when I dipped my brush in.  I ended up blending it out with a bronze from another ABH palette.  I still liked the color.  I will probably keep mine.  I like all kinds of highlighters. But we will see.  I will try it again tomorrow with either another brush or not dip in to it so much. 

Not to be rude but I just realized, an SA helped me today that had the IG/Youtube highlighter look on.  I've never noticed that look on a person in real life before.  I thought people just went heavy with it on Youtube and IG so you could see it better and thought it had something to do with lighting and how things look on video.  But she had quite noticeable white highlighter streaks on her cheeks, kind of low on her cheeks almost like blush and a strip of white highlighter down her nose and on the very tip.  It was very noticeable not like you had to turn side ways to see it. It was straight on. It was luminous but not sheer. It wasn't opaque either.  (So hard to describe. Is there a word between sheer and opaque?) Are people seeing this in real life?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have the ultimate glow kit and it's getting returned to ABH. The reviews are 100% correct, most of the shades have chunky glitter. I can see the glitter particles on my face and that's not a look I'm going for. The formula feels different, it's not as smooth as the Sun Dipped palette.





filio said:


> Saw this review about the abh UGK it just depends on what you like
> 
> NEW ANASTASIA ULTIMATE GLOW KIT | SWATCHES - YouTube





javadoo said:


> Got mine today.
> It's going back tomorrow.
> I actually hate it, which is a strong word.
> It's a chunky, glittery, sparkly mess.





Icecaramellatte said:


> I tried it today.  The color I used was chunky.  I didn't realize it when I dipped my brush in.  I ended up blending it out with a bronze from another ABH palette.  I still liked the color.  I will probably keep mine.  I like all kinds of highlighters. But we will see.  I will try it again tomorrow with either another brush or not dip in to it so much.



Thank you for your reviews ladies, and thank you for sharing the video filio. I will still swatch it if I see it while I'm at the store after it comes out but most likely, it will be a pass for me. Besides the negative reviews about it's quality, it costs more than the regular glow kits but has less product. The regular glow kits contain 1.04oz of product while the new glow kit has 0.96oz of product. While I understand that there are more shades and bigger packaging, the fact that it has less product and is of lower quality but costs more than the regular glow kit is a turn off for me personally.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2016)

I tried the Mario palette today too.  Only used 3 shades but it was a nice quick out the door look.  Great since I needed to get to work early.  I also wore Amber??  I think that is the lightest shade from the fall lipgloss set.  It didn't look too light.  I was afraid it would be but I even skipped liner with it today and it looked fine.


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I tried it today.  The color I used was chunky.  I didn't realize it when I dipped my brush in.  I ended up blending it out with a bronze from another ABH palette.  I still liked the color.  I will probably keep mine.  I like all kinds of highlighters. But we will see.  I will try it again tomorrow with either another brush or not dip in to it so much.
> 
> Not to be rude but I just realized, an SA helped me today that had the IG/Youtube highlighter look on.  I've never noticed that look on a person in real life before.  I thought people just went heavy with it on Youtube and IG so you could see it better and thought it had something to do with lighting and how things look on video.  But she had quite noticeable white highlighter streaks on her cheeks, kind of low on her cheeks almost like blush and a strip of white highlighter down her nose and on the very tip.  It was very noticeable not like you had to turn side ways to see it. It was straight on. It was luminous but not sheer. It wasn't opaque either.  (So hard to describe. Is there a word between sheer and opaque?) Are people seeing this in real life?



I've seen it once or twice on people who I assume don't appreciate the difference between applying makeup for film/photography and for real life. That said, if she likes it... good for her. I've learned that what doesn't rock my boat or suit my preference will blow someone else's socks off so I try to keep a poker face and my mouth shut hahaha. I personally think it's too much sometimes if you aren't doing it for photography where you do need to exaggerate so the lens pics up everything.


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm one button away from completing my order for the mario palette help


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> I'm one button away from completing my order for the mario palette help


*Push. The. Button.  LOL!   *
*Don't ya just love that we wanna spend your money for you!?! *


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Push. The. Button.  LOL!   *
> *Don't ya just love that we wanna spend your money for you!?! *



lol! I thought you were on the same team as me   I got major fomo since it's so limited although the shadows are not that special it definitely looks like something I could wear more daily than for example the modern renaissance even though I looove red/burgundy shadows I need me them neutrals for everyday work/school life


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> lol! I thought you were on the same team as me   I got major fomo since it's so limited although the shadows are not that special it definitely looks like something I could wear more daily than for example the modern renaissance even though I looove red/burgundy shadows I need me them neutrals for everyday work/school life



*I am totally on your side...but I am feeling this palette from all the glowing reviews coming back,even from those who were skeptical...And it is true, it is a much better value than me buying just 3 - 4 shadows...I'm on the fence but thinking I will fall off into the pool and go for it as well. Trying to hold out until the F&F sale so at least it would be discounted...
*


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I am totally on your side...but I am feeling this palette from all the glowing reviews coming back,even from those who were skeptical...And it is true, it is a much better value than me buying just 3 - 4 shadows...I'm on the fence but thinking I will fall off into the pool and go for it as well. Trying to hold out until the F&F sale so at least it would be discounted...
> *



yeah I know! that makes me even more fomo.. yes I would probably hit pan on a palette quicker (not that it have ever happened to me yet except maybe one CP shadow almost!) than a single 1.5 gr of eyeshadow. so at least there's that  the sad part is that I recently got both the c'est chic palette and nordstrom now palette and now I crave a new palette.. eyeshadows are so addictive! should come with a warning label, likewise for highlighters


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> lol! I thought you were on the same team as me   I got major fomo since it's so limited although the shadows are not that special it definitely looks like something I could wear more daily than for example the modern renaissance even though I looove red/burgundy shadows I need me them neutrals for everyday work/school life



If you're only buying it for FOMO and because it's LE I'd say skip it. Her single shadows are supposed to be better quality than her palettes and it'll only be a matter of time before the shades you prefer in this palette are available. If you're still lemming for them then, then go for it. If you can get it on discount, I'd say go for it, since it's one of the cheaper palettes out there (number of shadows vs cost).


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2016)

Shars said:


> If you're only buying it for FOMO and because it's LE I'd say skip it. Her single shadows are supposed to be better quality than her palettes and it'll only be a matter of time before the shades you prefer in this palette are available. If you're still lemming for them then, then go for it. If you can get it on discount, I'd say go for it, since it's one of the cheaper palettes out there (number of shadows vs cost).



no it's not only because of fomo that I would like this palette. I still love the earthy neutral colors. I initially was planning on a skip but when more people got their palette and more swatches came out the more I liked it so I might cave and treat myself this after all I could get a lot of use for it although I'm currently home with a damaged knee and basically got no life outside of my apartment. tbh I'm quite tired of all the single shadows I already have too many even though I don't have any dupes myself for this palette. hmm will think about it a little bit more. I can't get it on discount though.. but the price is a bit cheaper than say if I would buy her single shadows here or her MR palette here


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Silly question, but what the heck does FOMO mean?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah I know! that makes me even more fomo.. yes I would probably hit pan on a palette quicker (not that it have ever happened to me yet except maybe one CP shadow almost!) than a single 1.5 gr of eyeshadow. so at least there's that  the sad part is that I recently got both the c'est chic palette and nordstrom now palette and now I crave a new palette.. *eyeshadows are so addictive! should come with a warning label, likewise for highlighters*


*Yes yes yes! I cleared out a whole stash of eye shadows that went unused...but slowly surely...well not as slowly as I'd like, I have rebuilt the stash AGAIN...and I'm not done yet...sigh! At least this time, I am using everything I have! And having fun with it!*



NaomiH said:


> Silly question, but what the heck does FOMO mean?


*Fear Of Missing Out *


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Yes yes yes! I cleared out a whole stash of eye shadows that went unused...but slowly surely...well not as slowly as I'd like, I have rebuilt the stash AGAIN...and I'm not done yet...sigh! At least this time, I am using everything I have! And having fun with it!*
> 
> 
> *Fear Of Missing Out *



Thank you


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you


*You bet...and I confess **, I had to Google it earlier this year when someone posted about having the "FOMO Feels!"**
Then I actually got it when I missed the Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita Palette...sigh...*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

*By the way...I'm getting no work done at all today...*






(thebeautylookbook)
*Sabrina's swatches do make this look like a really fine collection...*


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *By the way...I'm getting no work done at all today...*
> View attachment 56960
> 
> View attachment 56962
> ...



ohh so pretty can't deal!!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 14, 2016)

Shars said:


> If you're only buying it for FOMO and because it's LE I'd say skip it. Her single shadows are supposed to be better quality than her palettes and it'll only be a matter of time before the shades you prefer in this palette are available. If you're still lemming for them then, then go for it. If you can get it on discount, I'd say go for it, since it's one of the cheaper palettes out there (number of shadows vs cost).



I've actually had the opposite experience - the palettes I have (MR and MM) are better quality than the singles. The singles are very good but the ones in the palette are a little better. IMO


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> ohh so pretty can't deal!!


*I sorry sweetie...I'm trying to convince myself too...Bad Elise! Bad!
*


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> no it's not only because of fomo that I would like this palette. I still love the earthy neutral colors. I initially was planning on a skip but when more people got their palette and more swatches came out the more I liked it so I might cave and treat myself this after all I could get a lot of use for it although I'm currently home with a damaged knee and basically got no life outside of my apartment. tbh I'm quite tired of all the single shadows I already have too many even though I don't have any dupes myself for this palette. hmm will think about it a little bit more. I can't get it on discount though.. but the price is a bit cheaper than say if I would buy her single shadows here or her MR palette here



I think you've solved your dilemma then! Go for it and enjoy it. 



MaryJane said:


> I've actually had the opposite experience - the palettes I have (MR and MM) are better quality than the singles. The singles are very good but the ones in the palette are a little better. IMO



Oh wow! That's good to hear about these recent ones. The only palette I have is the Tamanna Palette and I really like her mattes in the palette. The shimmers...meh. I've had better. I was planning to pick up the MR one but I have so many palettes!!!! LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> yes, whenever you bet the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?



I'll make sure to do this tomorrow after I get home from work. I just got the UGK today too so I'll do that along with Sundipped,Sweets and That Glow. I have Moon Child too,but that is nowhere near the others so I'll leave that out.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Got UGK today and it is more glittery than the others and doesn't feel as soft either. On first impression I wouldn't say it's chunky glitter,but it's definitely more pronounced shimmer than the others.  Kind of reminded me of the type of glitterness that Cheeky Bronze or Gold Deposit have. I haven't worn any on my face yet though and will report back after I do.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Some quick UGK swatches with flash.  
View attachment 56974


----------



## stormborn (Oct 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *By the way...I'm getting no work done at all today...*
> View attachment 56960
> 
> View attachment 56962
> ...



Oooomg my heart just stopped and I already own this palette! I'm so in love with this thing. To anyone on the fence, I highly suggest picking this up! I wouldn't wait for the sale personally, it may sell out by then. For 12 shadows, I think it's reasonably priced, great quality, and beautifully curated.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 15, 2016)

stormborn said:


> Oooomg my heart just stopped and I already own this palette! I'm so in love with this thing. To anyone on the fence, I highly suggest picking this up! I wouldn't wait for the sale personally, it may sell out by then. For 12 shadows, I think it's reasonably priced, great quality, and beautifully curated.



I couldn't agree more. It took forever to get a confirmation from ABH so I purchased a palette from Macy's just in case. Debating whether I really need a back up. I'm leaning towards keeping it because of the quality and these aren't trendy colors so I could use them all the time.


----------



## stormborn (Oct 15, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I couldn't agree more. It took forever to get a confirmation from ABH so I purchased a palette from Macy's just in case. Debating whether I really need a back up. I'm leaning towards keeping it because of the quality and these aren't trendy colors so I could use them all the time.



Lol!! Same here except I ordered my second one from Sephora. I'm going back and forth on giving one to my sister or keeping both as a backup. My sis prefers matte shadows so I'm trying to decide whether she would like this or MR better. Either way, it's not going back!


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *By the way...I'm getting no work done at all today...*
> View attachment 56960
> 
> View attachment 56962
> ...



Those swatches look really good.  I'm conflicted.  I like the color scheme, the quality is there, and I like ABH... 

...but I don't want to support Kim Kardashian's makeup artist. :/


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 15, 2016)

I did it. I caved. Ordered the Mario Palette. 

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 15, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I did it. I caved. Ordered the Mario Palette.
> 
> I can't wait to get it!



I think you're going to like it.  I love mine.  I got it since I was going to get the MR palette but decided to wait.  Now I'm waiting for it to restock at ULTA or Sephora and regretting that I didn't get it before.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 15, 2016)

I got the UG kit  yesterday! I haven't played with it yet but I'm excited to... I'm feeling like I need this new e/s palette, especially since the colors look perfect for everyday wear... I'm sold!


----------



## stormborn (Oct 16, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Those swatches look really good.  I'm conflicted.  I like the color scheme, the quality is there, and I like ABH...
> 
> ...but I don't want to support Kim Kardashian's makeup artist. :/



Is there a particular reason?



laurennnxox said:


> I did it. I caved. Ordered the Mario Palette.
> 
> I can't wait to get it!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 16, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Got UGK today and it is more glittery than the others and doesn't feel as soft either. On first impression I wouldn't say it's chunky glitter,but it's definitely more pronounced shimmer than the others.  Kind of reminded me of the type of glitterness that *Cheeky Bronze or Gold Deposit* have. I haven't worn any on my face yet though and will report back after I do.


*I have both of these and love them both! Not chunky to me at all but definitely sparkly...yeah, glitter fall out on my face for work is a no go...*



stormborn said:


> Oooomg my heart just stopped and I already own this palette! I'm so in love with this thing. *To anyone on the fence, I highly suggest picking this up! I wouldn't wait for the sale personally, it may sell out by then. For 12 shadows, I think it's reasonably priced, great quality, and beautifully curated.*


*
I totally went for it for just that reason...that it may sell out! So even though not on sale, I'm ok with it. Sabrina's swatches make it look divine. Ultimately all the good reviews from other ladies here is what sold me. 
*


Kaidan said:


> Those swatches look really good.  I'm conflicted.  I like the color scheme, the quality is there, and I like ABH...
> ...but *I don't want to support Kim Kardashian's makeup artist*. :/


*I don't support KK but I definitely support a hard working MUA! *


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I have both of these and love them both! Not chunky to me at all but definitely sparkly...yeah, glitter fall out on my face for work is a no go...*
> 
> *
> I totally went for it for just that reason...that it may sell out! So even though not on sale, I'm ok with it. Sabrina's swatches make it look divine. Ultimately all the good reviews from other ladies here is what sold me.
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more about supporting a MUA - especially since it's obvious he put a lot of thought into the palette and it's not just a $$$$grab.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 16, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Some quick UGK swatches with flash.
> View attachment 56974



Thanks for the swatches! I look forward to hearing your thoughts about them once you wear them on your face.



pinkcrush said:


> I got the UG kit  yesterday! I haven't played with it yet but I'm excited to... I'm feeling like I need this new e/s palette, especially since the colors look perfect for everyday wear... I'm sold!



Please let us know how you like the Ultimate Glow Kit when you use it! I think you need the new eyeshadow palette too, lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I have both of these and love them both! Not chunky to me at all but definitely sparkly...yeah, glitter fall out on my face for work is a no go...*
> 
> *
> I totally went for it for just that reason...that it may sell out! So even though not on sale, I'm ok with it. Sabrina's swatches make it look divine. Ultimately all the good reviews from other ladies here is what sold me.
> ...





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the swatches! I look forward to hearing your thoughts about them once you wear them on your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know how you like the Ultimate Glow Kit when you use it! I think you need the new eyeshadow palette too, lol!



I love those two as well  and have used this palette the last couple of days and liked it.  I used Golden Dawn as a shadow today and it was nice.  I also used Amber Gold last night as a shadow and it was lovely. I've used AG, Sunray and White Sand as highlights on my face  using my ABH 23 brush) using a light hand since they're so pigmented and they blended in pretty nicely and I didn't notice any chunky glitter on my face.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2016)

Sweets Glow Kit at Macys. Didn't Norvina say this and Moonchild were exclusive to the ABH website?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 16, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Sweets Glow Kit at Macys. Didn't Norvina say this and Moonchild were exclusive to the ABH website?



Yes, she did say that they were exclusive to the ABH website. To be honest, while I'm happy for people who may not have purchased it yet and are now able to get it in store if they choose, I'm personally a little miffed that it was advertised as remaining exclusive to the website and then it pops up at Macy's with no announcement. I would have waited to purchase it and got cash back for my purchase and points on my Plenti card had I known it was going to eventually make it to the store. Oh well, I guess I at least saved on paying tax on it, lol.


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm wondering if/where/when I'll be able to get Moonchild in the UK. I don't like paying Customs and £8 Post Office handling charge so would much prefer not to order from America.


----------



## leonah (Oct 17, 2016)

rockin said:


> I'm wondering if/where/when I'll be able to get Moonchild in the UK. I don't like paying Customs and £8 Post Office handling charge so would much prefer not to order from America.



it's a us exclusive (their site only) from what I can recall. unfortunately even though they announced that sun dipped and moonchild would be the only perm ones


----------



## leonah (Oct 17, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Yes, she did say that they were exclusive to the ABH website. To be honest, while I'm happy for people who may not have purchased it yet and are now able to get it in store if they choose, I'm personally a little miffed that it was advertised as remaining exclusive to the website and then it pops up at Macy's with no announcement. I would have waited to purchase it and got cash back for my purchase and points on my Plenti card had I known it was going to eventually make it to the store. Oh well, I guess I at least saved on paying tax on it, lol.



I feel the same way as you


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Yes, she did say that they were exclusive to the ABH website. To be honest, while I'm happy for people who may not have purchased it yet and are now able to get it in store if they choose, I'm personally a little miffed that it was advertised as remaining exclusive to the website and then it pops up at Macy's with no announcement. I would have waited to purchase it and got cash back for my purchase and points on my Plenti card had I known it was going to eventually make it to the store. Oh well, I guess I at least saved on paying tax on it, lol.



Yes you did save on tax. I ordered it from Macy's last night to pick up in my store and the order is ready! So not only is it on their website, it's in their stores. ABH annoys me when they do that as well. Or when they say something is limited, you break your neck to get it then they make it perm. Mind tricks.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> If you're only buying it for FOMO and because it's LE I'd say skip it. Her single shadows are supposed to be better quality than her palettes and it'll only be a matter of time before the shades you prefer in this palette are available. If you're still lemming for them then, then go for it. If you can get it on discount, I'd say go for it, since it's one of the cheaper palettes out there (number of shadows vs cost).



I find the quality of her palette shadows to be great so I seriously don't _need_ anything better. I don't think it would make a difference to me tbh. I put it on my eyes, go to work and take if off that evening and it's fine. And to pay more for a bigger shadow that I won't finish doesn't make sense to me. I did it for Selena though because of that packaging. LOL!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

Ultimate Glow Kit is on Macy's too, not sure if it was posted here or not
Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Set - Makeup - Beauty - Macy's

Reviews:
*Different from other ABH Glow Kits, but still good!*
October 14, 2016

*AMMacys123*

Age: *25-29*
Gender: *Female*
I shop at macys.com: *Frequently*
Where did you purchase this item? *Online*



I really like this! The only reason I give it 4 stars instead of 5 is that the formula is different from the other Glow Kits (which I LOVE.) This has slightly more glitter in it. But it's definitely still great quality and pigmented. I really like the fact that there are 6 shades in this one as well. It would work for a wide range of skin tones.



*Yes, I recommend this product.*






*I'm Obsessed!*
October 16, 2016

*StefCoronel*



Sheer





Bold


Oil-absorbing




Moisturizing


Natural wear




Long lasting





I love this palette, the shimmer is beautiful and its really complements my skin tone.



*Yes, I recommend this product.*




Those two were glowing reviews but one ratings-only score of 1 star brought the overall # down for the kit.


----------



## Shars (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I find the quality of her palette shadows to be great so I seriously don't _need_ anything better. I don't think it would make a difference to me tbh. I put it on my eyes, go to work and take if off that evening and it's fine. And to pay more for a bigger shadow that I won't finish doesn't make sense to me. I did it for Selena though because of that packaging. LOL!



That's all well and good unless you're buying the palette for two damn shades haha! I have soooo many palettes I sometimes forget I own them. I have a Laura Mercier palette I lusted after like nobody's business and I hardly wear it. That could do with the fact though that I find the shades fade on me before the end of the day. I promised to try it again with a different primer or base but I have so many others I reach for *sigh*. Trying to stick to unique palettes. I like the look of the ones from Saucebox Cosmetics (Winter Wish Collection) and Suva Beauty (Neutral Necessity Palette) but I'm so sceptical sometimes of these IG brands.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> That's all well and good unless you're buying the palette for two damn shades haha! I have soooo many palettes I sometimes forget I own them. I have a Laura Mercier palette I lusted after like nobody's business and I hardly wear it. That could do with the fact though that I find the shades fade on me before the end of the day. I promised to try it again with a different primer or base but I have so many others I reach for *sigh*. Trying to stick to unique palettes. I like the look of the ones from Saucebox Cosmetics (Winter Wish Collection) and Suva Beauty (Neutral Necessity Palette) but I'm so sceptical sometimes of these IG brands.



I know. Don't get me started on having too much. I literally couldn't find the UD Razor Sharp liner I JUST GOT LAST WEEK this morning. OMG. It's too much. And all my 2015 and prior highlighters are in a case that I'm too lazy to go into so I've been doing fine with the ones from this year...don't ask for e/s palettes. Hot and sweaty I chase something then it gets push to the side when something new comes up. The only indie brand palettes I have are Juvia's and MUG. Oh and the BH Missy Lynn one.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

My first ABH product.
Of course, I didn't get the TF Orchid Soleil sample from Sephora


----------



## Shars (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I know. Don't get me started on having too much. I literally couldn't find the UD Razor Sharp liner I JUST GOT LAST WEEK this morning. OMG. It's too much. And all my 2015 and prior highlighters are in a case that I'm too lazy to go into so I've been doing fine with the ones from this year...don't ask for e/s palettes. Hot and sweaty I chase something then it gets push to the side when something new comes up. The only indie brand palettes I have are Juvia's and MUG. Oh and the BH Missy Lynn one.



*sigh* It's very out of sight, out of mind for me. Until I can get a proper set up where I can see everything, it will continue. I still have stuff from the Makeup Show that I forgot I bought haha! How do you like the Juvia's Place ones and the MUG? I have a palette from BH cosmetics from ages ago that's my ride or die... has my holy grail eyebrow highlight in it.



awickedshape said:


> My first ABH product.
> Of course, I didn't get the TF Orchid Soleil sample from Sephora
> 
> View attachment 57002



You caved too? LOL! Enjoy. Sucks that they forgot to send your sample though!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> *sigh* It's very out of sight, out of mind for me. Until I can get a proper set up where I can see everything, it will continue. I still have stuff from the Makeup Show that I forgot I bought haha! How do you like the Juvia's Place ones and the MUG? I have a palette from BH cosmetics from ages ago that's my ride or die... has my holy grail eyebrow highlight in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You caved too? LOL! Enjoy. Sucks that they forgot to send your sample though!




I did lol
The IG FOTDs were so lovely that I forgot my absence of technique lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> My first ABH product.
> Of course, I didn't get the TF Orchid Soleil sample from Sephora
> 
> View attachment 57002



I didn't get it either! In fact,I placed two orders and on neither order did I  get the samples that I asked for.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Sweets Glow Kit at Macys. Didn't Norvina say this and Moonchild were exclusive to the ABH website?



Omg, just swatched this. I can't with the glitter. So not the same formula and you can't de-pot them like the others. Macy's wasn't supposed to get Sweets but they sent it so they can meet their quota as per someone at the counter. Swatches soon.


----------



## Shars (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Omg, just swatched this. I can't with the glitter. So not the same formula and you can't de-pot them like the others. Macy's wasn't supposed to get Sweets but they sent it so they can meet their quota as per someone at the counter. Swatches soon.



Ultimate Glow is up on Sephora now also. So strange how they handled this release.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ultimate Glow is up on Sephora now also. So strange how they handled this release.



The way they wrote out "Glow Kit" on top also makes it look cheap in the white writing. Anastasia will be at Macy's Herald Sq in a couple weeks signing purchases.


----------



## Shars (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> The way they wrote out "Glow Kit" on top also makes it look cheap in the white writing. Anastasia will be at Macy's Herald Sq in a couple weeks signing purchases.



Very reminiscent of Microsoft Word "Word Art" days when you were doing a cover page for an assignment lol!


----------



## leonah (Oct 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> Very reminiscent of Microsoft Word "Word Art" days when you were doing a cover page for an assignment lol!



agreed! lol brings back old memories from my younger years in school


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I didn't get it either! In fact,I placed two orders and on neither order did I  get the samples that I asked for.



Ugh. :/ 
I guess they ran out?

It was more irritating than disappointing this time because I skipped the Saks beauty bag to place an order at Nordies to get OS and two other perfume samples I wanted to try, but in placing the order the samples did not show up.
I emailed them but they of course could not add it to my order, they could only ship them separately and could not guarantee that I'd get the same samples. 
I told them not to bother since I pay for my packages.
Lo and behold I get a package with three random samples


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Omg, just swatched this. I can't with the glitter. So not the same formula and you can't de-pot them like the others. Macy's wasn't supposed to get Sweets but they sent it so they can meet their quota as per someone at the counter. Swatches soon.





Swatched inside because it showed the glitter particles best. 

Swatch video on my IG in a minute.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yes you did save on tax. I ordered it from Macy's last night to pick up in my store and the order is ready! So not only is it on their website, it's in their stores. ABH annoys me when they do that as well. Or when they say something is limited, you break your neck to get it then they make it perm. Mind tricks.



I'm happy that you were able to get it from their site since you were able to get cash back and Plenti points. I don't buy much from Macy's but I love the idea of buying online to take advantage of getting cash back and then going to the store shortly after so you can have your item in hand that same day (or whatever day you choose to go in). I'm still not pleased with ABH's marketing tactics sometimes, but many companies seem to be doing it these days so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.



montREALady said:


> Omg, just swatched this. I can't with the glitter. So not the same formula and you can't de-pot them like the others. Macy's wasn't supposed to get Sweets but they sent it so they can meet their quota as per someone at the counter. Swatches soon.





montREALady said:


> View attachment 57014
> 
> Swatched inside because it showed the glitter particles best.
> 
> Swatch video on my IG in a minute.



Thank you so much for your swatches! I watched your swatch video as well. Although I already knew of the quality due to complaints and swatches I've seen, seeing your swatches really sealed the deal for me. I have all of the other glow kits and I just can't justify any reason to get this when the quality is not nearly the same, it contains less product than their other kits, and it costs more. Plus, with all of these sales and releases coming up that I'm interested in, I could probably save the money I planned on spending on this and use it towards other things. And thanks for letting us know why Macy's got the Sweets Glow Kit, it was strange to me that it seemed to just pop up there unannounced.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 18, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm happy that you were able to get it from their site since you were able to get cash back and Plenti points. I don't buy much from Macy's but I love the idea of buying online to take advantage of getting cash back and then going to the store shortly after so you can have your item in hand that same day (or whatever day you choose to go in). I'm still not pleased with ABH's marketing tactics sometimes, but many companies seem to be doing it these days so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wearing Sweets today, Sassy Grape and Taffy. Love it of course. Yeah, I'm not too keen on glitter in my highlighter and in the Moonchild, it's like Purple Horseshoe if I had to compare. I shade fine, but all? The only one that seemed to have the least or was more opaque was Amber Gold. I was thinking about the Tarte Pro one they just released over the weekend but I'm hesitant because of the contour shades.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 18, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I love those two as well  and have used this palette the last couple of days and liked it.  I used Golden Dawn as a shadow today and it was nice.  I also used Amber Gold last night as a shadow and it was lovely. I've used AG, Sunray and White Sand as highlights on my face  using my ABH 23 brush) using a light hand since they're so pigmented and they blended in pretty nicely and I didn't notice any chunky glitter on my face.



I keep forgetting about that brush.  I'll give it a try with this palette. Thanks.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2016)

*Swatches in direct sunlight. Love it! 


**I am very pleased with this purchase! It will get lots of use! 
Yes, you have to be careful of fallout...I am in particular because my foundation/face is always put on first.
Please excuse my much used KVD Light & Shade! I wanted to show that is it a nice matte companion to the ABH MM palette!
It will also work nicely with my KVD Metal Matte palette & Rust Eye Contour Quad! 
Thank you ladies for all the reviews. Very happy! *


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I know. Don't get me started on having too much. I literally couldn't find the UD Razor Sharp liner I JUST GOT LAST WEEK this morning. OMG. It's too much. And all my 2015 and prior highlighters are in a case that I'm too lazy to go into so I've been doing fine with the ones from this year...don't ask for e/s palettes. Hot and sweaty I chase something then it gets push to the side when something new comes up. The only indie brand palettes I have are Juvia's and MUG. Oh and the BH Missy Lynn one.





Shars said:


> That's all well and good unless you're buying the palette for two damn shades haha! I have soooo many palettes I sometimes forget I own them. I have a Laura Mercier palette I lusted after like nobody's business and I hardly wear it. That could do with the fact though that I find the shades fade on me before the end of the day. I promised to try it again with a different primer or base but I have so many others I reach for *sigh*. Trying to stick to unique palettes. I like the look of the ones from Saucebox Cosmetics (Winter Wish Collection) and Suva Beauty (Neutral Necessity Palette) but I'm so sceptical sometimes of these IG brands.



I feel both of your pains!  I have so much makeup that half the time I can't find the one lipstick I want to wear.  I am a collector and always have been but at one point I would actually use the things I bought.  I know I need to better organize it but I also need to use things I buy.  I still have unused things that I purchased 4 months ago.  And the highlighter situation is getting out of hand because I seem to be that girl that has never met a highlighter she didn't like!


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I feel both of your pains!  I have so much makeup that half the time I can't find the one lipstick I want to wear.  I am a collector and always have been but at one point I would actually use the things I bought.  I know I need to better organize it but I also need to use things I buy.  I still have unused things that I purchased 4 months ago.  And the highlighter situation is getting out of hand because I seem to be that girl that has never met a highlighter she didn't like!



The struggle is real! I think next year I'm going to spend much less buying. This year I was pretty good. But I'm going to work on revamping my beauty corner and storage so that I can see what I have and use it more.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> The struggle is real! I think next year I'm going to spend much less buying. This year I was pretty good. But I'm going to work on revamping my beauty corner and storage so that I can see what I have and use it more.


I recently bought one of those small acrylic boxes with the drawers so I can see the things that I have. I've been noticing them showing up at Home Goods stores in my area. I also have one of those Muji five drawers. I keep the items I really want to use or are new to my stash in them so I can see and use them. I used to be one of those people that would store mostly everything in my Alex drawers but it made it easy to forget what I have. Unless it was lipsticks. For some reason I know where and what lipsticks I have no matter where they are stored.


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I recently bought one of those small acrylic boxes with the drawers so I can see the things that I have. I've been noticing them showing up at Home Goods stores in my area. I also have one of those Muji five drawers. I keep the items I really want to use or are new to my stash in them so I can see and use them. I used to be one of those people that would store mostly everything in my Alex drawers but it made it easy to forget what I have. Unless it was lipsticks. For some reason I know where and what lipsticks I have no matter where they are stored.



I'm the same. I have a couple of those acrylic boxes and the trays that have sections and you can put stuff in on top but I'm running out of surface area to put more lol. I could never do that Alex drawer system... It's out of sight out of mind for me. I'm so mad I missed when MUJI had their $10.00 sale for the 5-drawer systems.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm the same. I have a couple of those acrylic boxes and the trays that have sections and you can put stuff in on top but I'm running out of surface area to put more lol. I could never do that Alex drawer system... It's out of sight out of mind for me. I'm so mad I missed when MUJI had their $10.00 sale for the 5-drawer systems.


 I was trying for two days to purchase at least 4 during that sale. Two for me and two for my sister. I found the box that I'm currently using five days after their sale ended. The Alex drawers I have is the 5 drawer unit. I swore I would never let my collection get bigger than that. I've obviously lied to myself. I have lipsticks only in the first two slimmer drawers, Palettes in the largest drawer at the bottom. I really need to do an inventory and it's about time for another declutter. Also time to head over to the traincase thread to catalog all of it.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I recently bought one of those small acrylic boxes with the drawers so I can see the things that I have. I've been noticing them showing up at Home Goods stores in my area. I also have one of those Muji five drawers. I keep the items I really want to use or are new to my stash in them so I can see and use them. I used to be one of those people that would store mostly everything in my Alex drawers but it made it easy to forget what I have. Unless it was lipsticks. For some reason I know where and what lipsticks I have no matter where they are stored.





Shars said:


> I'm the same. I have a couple of those acrylic boxes and the trays that have sections and you can put stuff in on top but I'm running out of surface area to put more lol. I could never do that Alex drawer system... It's out of sight out of mind for me. I'm so mad I missed when MUJI had their $10.00 sale for the 5-drawer systems.





DILLIGAF said:


> I was trying for two days to purchase at least 4 during that sale. Two for me and two for my sister. I found the box that I'm currently using five days after their sale ended. The Alex drawers I have is the 5 drawer unit. I swore I would never let my collection get bigger than that. I've obviously lied to myself. I have lipsticks only in the first two slimmer drawers, Palettes in the largest drawer at the bottom. I really need to do an inventory and it's about time for another declutter. Also time to head over to the traincase thread to catalog all of it.



I just started finally looking into Alex this week and I bought one of those acrylic ones with the drawers off Amazon for $12.99. I only got it last night so all I did was open the box and didn't get a chance to see if it's even what I want or big enough. I've run out of surface space myself. I need to de-clutter my costume jewelry, makeup, body products, every damned thing! Ugggh. I remember that MUJI sale, not sure why I didn't buy anything...or try.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I just started finally looking into Alex this week and I bought one of those acrylic ones with the drawers off Amazon for $12.99. I only got it last night so all I did was open the box and didn't get a chance to see if it's even what I want or big enough. *I've run out of surface space myself. I need to de-clutter my costume jewelry, makeup, body products, every damned thing!* Ugggh. I remember that MUJI sale, not sure why I didn't buy anything...or try.



*I know this struggle and pain! My longtime IKEA Antonius system (I have 4 units, 3 with tops) and they are on their last legs! I also have 2 IKEA Helmer Units and they are full up of all things makeup! Hubby has promised to buy me 2 new big bureaus later this fall for my studio/closet space. These will replace my Antonius and give me new flat surface space, but I do not want to immediately clutter it up again. I'd love to have a vanity...but I do my makeup in the bathroom  God if you could see my room...it's a disaster...Hey! I know where everything is but...lord some days. I hate being disorganized (definitely a Virgo pet peeve!) and I soooo crave to get it together...even though it will take some work.

YES! @DILLIGAF ~ I am a Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls gal as well! That is where I found acrylic containers for my lipsticks, brushes, eyeliners, mascaras, etc. I also purchased a wire mesh desk organizer to store my palettes upright. I can clearly see what I have therefore use more of what I have. Again, if I had more surface space I would definitely get a few more organizers to pull things out of my Helmer drawers.*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know this struggle and pain! My longtime IKEA Antonius system (I have 4 units, 3 with tops) and they are on their last legs! I also have 2 IKEA Helmer Units and they are full up of all things makeup! Hubby has promised to buy me 2 new big bureaus later this fall for my studio/closet space. These will replace my Antonius and give me new flat surface space, but I do not want to immediately clutter it up again. I'd love to have a vanity...but I do my makeup in the bathroom  God if you could see my room...it's a disaster...Hey! I know where everything is but...lord some days. I hate being disorganized (definitely a Virgo pet peeve!) and I soooo crave to get it together...even though it will take some work.
> 
> YES! @DILLIGAF ~ I am a Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls gal as well! That is where I found acrylic containers for my lipsticks, brushes, eyeliners, mascaras, etc. I also purchased a wire mesh desk organizer to store my palettes upright. I can clearly see what I have therefore use more of what I have. Again, if I had more surface space I would definitely get a few more organizers to pull things out of my Helmer drawers.*



I love Ikea! Cheap but shoot it works. I always avoid stores like TJ Maxx, etc like the plague. I should take a poke around. There's a Marshall's near me.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I love Ikea! Cheap but shoot it works. I always avoid stores like TJ Maxx, etc like the plague. I should take a poke around. There's a Marshall's near me.



*I would buy more IKEA but the store is almost 3 hours away and Hubby detests it...lol! To be honest I have to be in the mood to go to TJ Maxx, Marshall's etc. I usually go in with the mindset that I do not need anything and then I usually find All The Things...if I go for something specific, I FAIL!
*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I would buy more IKEA but the store is almost 3 hours away and Hubby detests it...lol! To be honest I have to be in the mood to go to TJ Maxx, Marshall's etc. I usually go in with the mindset that I do not need anything and then I usually find All The Things...if I go for something specific, I FAIL!
> *


This!!!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I would buy more IKEA but the store is almost 3 hours away and Hubby detests it...lol! To be honest I have to be in the mood to go to TJ Maxx, Marshall's etc. I usually go in with the mindset that I do not need anything and then I usually find All The Things...if I go for something specific, I FAIL!
> *



Omg, too funny!  Yes!!!  Have you seen comedian Sebastian Maniscalco's bit about TJ Maxx?  Spot on for me.

Sebastian - "The TJ Maxx Nightmare" - YouTube


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2016)

girl yes and I'm shocked.    I'm seeing people with streaks on their face.   





Icecaramellatte said:


> I tried it today.  The color I used was chunky.  I didn't realize it when I dipped my brush in.  I ended up blending it out with a bronze from another ABH palette.  I still liked the color.  I will probably keep mine.  I like all kinds of highlighters. But we will see.  I will try it again tomorrow with either another brush or not dip in to it so much.
> 
> Not to be rude but I just realized, an SA helped me today that had the IG/Youtube highlighter look on.  I've never noticed that look on a person in real life before.  I thought people just went heavy with it on Youtube and IG so you could see it better and thought it had something to do with lighting and how things look on video.  But she had quite noticeable white highlighter streaks on her cheeks, kind of low on her cheeks almost like blush and a strip of white highlighter down her nose and on the very tip.  It was very noticeable not like you had to turn side ways to see it. It was straight on. It was luminous but not sheer. It wasn't opaque either.  (So hard to describe. Is there a word between sheer and opaque?) Are people seeing this in real life?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2016)

I do too, I know my lippies, and where they are in the drawer.  LOL   Still need to figure out how my Heaux ran away.  I still don't want to open the back up.   I think my little cousin stuck me up for some of my lippies.   

I depotted everything I could so I could see everything.   But I still have things stashed in drawers that I forget about.   However, I would like some of the MAC x9 kits for travel.    I'm pretty sure I'll still depot everything else.  (Even Selena)  



DILLIGAF said:


> I recently bought one of those small acrylic boxes with the drawers so I can see the things that I have. I've been noticing them showing up at Home Goods stores in my area. I also have one of those Muji five drawers. I keep the items I really want to use or are new to my stash in them so I can see and use them. I used to be one of those people that would store mostly everything in my Alex drawers but it made it easy to forget what I have. Unless it was lipsticks. For some reason I know where and what lipsticks I have no matter where they are stored.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2016)

WHAT?  WHen was that?   





Shars said:


> I'm the same. I have a couple of those acrylic boxes and the trays that have sections and you can put stuff in on top but I'm running out of surface area to put more lol. I could never do that Alex drawer system... It's out of sight out of mind for me. I'm so mad I missed when MUJI had their $10.00 sale for the 5-drawer systems.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2016)

I recently decluttered, it felt good, and my family enjoyed my "hand me downs".  Although, I don't think they are wearing anything.  *grrrrrr*


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> WHAT?  WHen was that?



Like a month ago! I think I had only heard it buzzing around IG. Don't think I heard anyone mention it on Specktra.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm almost completely out of my Ashton liquid lipstick and have to order a refill.  Finishing a lip product is big deal for me because I rotate a lot, but Ashton is like the color was custom designed for my coloring, I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Omg, too funny!  Yes!!!  Have you seen comedian Sebastian Maniscalco's bit about TJ Maxx?  Spot on for me.
> 
> Sebastian - "The TJ Maxx Nightmare" - YouTube



*LOL! OMG! I kid you not I just watched/listened to while cooking "Why Would You Do That?" about 3 times over the past 2 weeks! I dvr'ed it and he makes me laugh soooooo hard! Now I'm gonna have to pull up the full list of YT shorts to listen to while at work...
*


----------



## javadoo (Oct 20, 2016)

FYI-The Anastasia MR palette is re-stocked at Ulta!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 29, 2016)

I saw some ABH products in TJMaxx today.  I was in a hurry so I didn't get to check to see exactly what they had but I did recognize the cream contour kit.  I was surprised.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 29, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> I saw some ABH products in TJMaxx today.  I was in a hurry so I didn't get to check to see exactly what they had but I did recognize the cream contour kit.  I was surprised.



They apparently have a lot. Kat Von D too!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 30, 2016)

montREALady said:


> They apparently have a lot. Kat Von D too!



*The KVD blushes that were d/c'd earlier this year finally made it to stores here in MI about 2+ months ago...so I bet there will be a delay on any appearance of ABH stuffs. I will  be sure to look the next time I wander into Marshall's/TJMaxx!
*


----------



## Tashaboo (Oct 30, 2016)

montREALady said:


> They apparently have a lot. Kat Von D too!


Oh I am excited and I hope they have them in my tj maxx.. I wonder if they will have it in a marshalls... anyone live in the Dallas/Fort worth area in Texas seen either the ABH or Kat von D??


----------



## sagehen (Oct 31, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> Oh I am excited and I hope they have them in my tj maxx.. I wonder if they will have it in a marshalls... anyone live in the Dallas/Fort worth area in Texas seen either the ABH or Kat von D??


love your new avatar photo!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank You!!! 





sagehen said:


> love your new avatar photo!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 11, 2016)

So MR sold out as soon as the VIB sale went live. It was in my cart all along then I went to check out a little after 3am and it said I needed to have something in my cart  . It's showing in stock at local Sephora's but that is never accurate, so I ordered it to pick up later from Macy's, they have 10% Ebates. It's available online too. I'll check my Sephora's though. I got my big fat check from Ebates and it's in my Paypal and I was going to use it for this. If I see it in store I'll just buy a Sephora gc with my Paypal and buy it. *sigh*

Update it restocked on Sephora.com so I ordered it.


----------



## leonah (Nov 11, 2016)

damn I missed the mario palette last week. had it in my cart at ulta and then it disappeared the next day when I got my cash  now I feel like I need to splurge on the MR palette instead. I hope burnt orange is really similar to isabel from the MM palette since that was one of the colors that stood out for me


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 11, 2016)

leonah said:


> damn I missed the mario palette last week. had it in my cart at ulta and then it disappeared the next day when I got my cash  now I feel like I need to splurge on the MR palette instead. I hope burnt orange is really similar to isabel from the MM palette since that was one of the colors that stood out for me


*I would say that yes Isabel and Burnt Orange are very close though BO I think is a tad darker. I am absolutely loving that these 2 palettes go so well together! 

eta: Much late to update but Isabel is actually the darker shade of the two. *


----------



## montREALady (Nov 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I would say that yes Isabel and Burnt Orange are very close though BO I think is a tad darker. I am absolutely loving that these 2 palettes go so well together! *



Can't wait to get my MR. FINALLY!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 23, 2016)

*60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.

*


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
> Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.
> 
> *



I can't lol
I have too many browser windows open lol
And too much eyeshadow, come to think of it lol


----------



## Shars (Nov 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
> Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.
> 
> *



I think they currently have a 4 for $40 deal and you get a quad palette for them. I wonder if the discounts will combine.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
> Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.
> 
> *



WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME


----------



## Rinstar (Nov 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
> Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.
> 
> *



Do we think this starts at midnight or what?? I need some.... I just got the Modern Renaissance palette for my bday and it is delectable, so ABH shadows are my new jam


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
> Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.
> 
> *



Pink Champagne
Chocolate Crumble
Truffle
Henna


There's quad for you! They don't necessarily go together but they are some of the highest sheen Titanium shadows.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a short list just in case the site actually works during the sale

Soft Gold
Amber
Aubergine
Mermaid
Midnight
Metal
Gold Rush


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 24, 2016)

I can't remember the last time I used the ABH single shadows I already own! Let alone her numerous palettes that also go unloved. The old me wouldn't pass up this sale for ANYTHING, but the reformed me isn't going to get suckered in. I refuse! 

....but I may sneak a peek at the new brushes. For research purposes only lol


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Pink Champagne
> Chocolate Crumble
> Truffle
> Henna
> ...



I fell asleep before the fun started, but it looks most the eyeshadows are OOS.  But I agree with your list!  I have most of those and they're so good.   Henna, Truffle and Pink Champagne are 3 of my favorites!

I was only able to get Brownie... 

There are a few more shades available (ironically most of what is left - is what is included in other ABH palettes..besides Morocco, of course :-( )

Most of the contour shades are still in stock, so I bought a few more of those in darker shades.. I squeaked out of there just over the $25 threshold to get free shipping.. Congrats to those who got in on this.. I would have nabbed 2-3 of the Morocco (my favorite ABH shadow ever)..


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 25, 2016)

I was up at midnight and after about a 1/2 hour of almost placing an order and getting kicked off the site, I was able to order. The shadow deal was too hard to pass up. I ordered 9 - chiffon, brownie, fudge, plum smoke, augergine, not today, comfort, (I forgot the other 2), also got the new eyeliner brush and a gloss. I think in total my order was about $70. I just hope it ships soon, due to the volume, I'm sure they'll be a delay.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 25, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a short list just in case the site actually works during the sale
> 
> Soft Gold
> Amber
> ...




Out of this list I was able to get 4 into my basket and was about to hit submit order when I decided to skip. Like someone said the old me wouldn't have skipped this sale for nothing but I realized I need to use more of what I already have. I had this revelation after buying a Viseart palette at Camera Ready Cosmetics lol.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 25, 2016)

just order the modern renaissance palette. it will be my first anastasia product...kinda excited!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2016)

Are their shadows normally priced that low during black friday?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Are their shadows normally priced that low during black friday?



I have never seen their shadows at anywhere near that price.


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have never seen their shadows at anywhere near that price.



Norvina posted on IG that they're brainstorming another ABH single shadow event. I'm going to round up my coppers since I passed on the shadows this time. I got the stick foundation and Fudge lip gloss instead.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *60% off ABH single eye shadows starting 11/25! $4.80 each! This is just too good to pass up as I have been wanting to try the titanium shadows!
> Does any one have shades they love? Christine put together some quad ideas.
> 
> *



well i got a whole bunch of stuff I probably have no business getting. let me rundown the list of the items that i paid an extra 4.00 to get asap lol
i got a brow pen (looked kinda different.. throw it in tha baaggg *in my fabolous song voice*)       
 I got lipgloss in sepia and tara
2 contour kits –medium cream and tan to deep dry kit
Stick foundation in cocoa and chestnut
Contour refill in carob, Havana, and copper brown
And then these eyeshadows.. well let me tell you.. didn’t get any and I mean any of the colors that I wanted... actually 1...but the website.. I wish it was set up so I could do a drop down and not have to hover over each color to figure out the name. by the time I got to the ones I wanted they were sold out already. 
Wanted:dusty rose, amber, sienna, dark chocolate, henna, macaroon, 
Purchased:black diamond, gem, party dress, dark chocolate
I was hoping there would be a color restock by now…. But im sure there will be one for cyber Monday but maybe it will be a different sale by then. 
What did everyone else actually get??


----------



## leonah (Nov 27, 2016)

help me out a bit. I'm not sure if I should order the MR palette on monday or not. I will get almost 30-40% off here on that palette on cyber monday. but at the same time I have so many colourpop shadows in the same colors, I have lots of mac shadows that are similar too, I have both the LC venus 1 and 2 palettes.. do I really need it still? I love everything burgundy/red/brown/orange etc but not sure if I should get the palette now on sale on monday or not


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 27, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> well i got a whole bunch of stuff I probably have no business getting. let me rundown the list of the items that i paid an extra 4.00 to get asap lol
> i got a brow pen (looked kinda different.. throw it in tha baaggg *in my fabolous song voice*)
> I got lipgloss in sepia and tara
> 2 contour kits –medium cream and tan to deep dry kit
> ...



I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who ordered quite a few items, lol. I ordered the following items:

Stick Foundations: Cool Golden and Truffle Stick 
Contour Kit: Medium Cream Kit
Contour Refills: Peaches and Cream, Peachy, and Clay
Eye Shadows: Smoke, Buon Fresco, Stone, Wine, Rose, Rosette, Labyrinth
Pro Brush: A12 Small Contour Brush
Lip Gloss: Black Cherry


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 27, 2016)

ohh nice... Ya looks like we both got a little crazy.. do you think there will be a new sale or restock for tomorrow?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 27, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> ohh nice... Ya looks like we both got a little crazy.. do you think there will be a new sale or restock for tomorrow?



According to a response they left on their instagram, the current sale will last through Cyber Monday, therefore, I don't believe there will be a new sale. Someone did inquire about a restock but they didn't answer that question. I hope they restock but unfortunately, they haven't given any indication that they would so I guess we'll just have to keep checking the website or see if they mention it at any point on their social media pages tomorrow.


----------



## stormborn (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## dash4 (Nov 27, 2016)

stormborn said:


> View attachment 57655



I was just coming here to post that!!

Also a lot of shades are now available for purchase at the sale price for "pre-order"..  IE, they won't be back in stock for almost 2 weeks, but if you're patient - you can still order.. unfortunately Morocco is NOT one of the shades - it still says "unavailable".. bummer.

But if you're wanting a shade and don't mind waiting - you might want to check the shadows out again!


----------



## leonah (Nov 28, 2016)

NOO I missed the mario palette once again!! dang...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 28, 2016)

I was able to get my 8 shadows as a pre-order. I don't think I'm going to allow myself to buy more eyeshadows for the rest of the year.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 1, 2016)

Did anyone else who ordered on Black Friday have their merchandise ship yet? Mine still says processing. I understand they are very busy but I expected it to ship by no. After holding for customer service for over 30 minutes, they couldn't even tell me when it would ship.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 1, 2016)

[MENTION=4599]MaryJane[/MENTION] I feel like experiences with ABH have been so mixed.  I had a great Black Friday experience shopping on their site.  I received confirmation of my order immediately, and I received a shipping notice on Saturday.  My order arrived via FedEx this past Monday! I've been playing with my purchases since Tuesday.  Two things of possible importance - I ordered as soon as the sale went live at 12p EST and I used PayPal (I don't know if that really matters).


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 1, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Did anyone else who ordered on Black Friday have their merchandise ship yet? Mine still says processing. I understand they are very busy but I expected it to ship by no. After holding for customer service for over 30 minutes, they couldn't even tell me when it would ship.



I placed a total of 4 orders during the sale period (2 on 11/25, 1 on 11/26, and 1 on 11/27) and I received one order from the 25th (arrived yesterday) and the order from the 26th is out for delivery today. The other two orders are still processing. One thing I've noticed is that the orders that have eyeshadows did not ship while the ones that didn't did. Did your order contain eyeshadows?


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 1, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I placed a total of 4 orders during the sale period (2 on 11/25, 1 on 11/26, and 1 on 11/27) and I received one order from the 25th (arrived yesterday) and the order from the 26th is out for delivery today. The other two orders are still processing. One thing I've noticed is that the orders that have eyeshadows did not ship while the ones that didn't did. Did your order contain eyeshadows?



Thanks for the info. I ordered at midnight on the 25th so I assumed it would be on it's way. I got a confirmation the same day. Yes, my order contained eyeshadow although that really shouldn't matter, the shadow was in stock. It's a little frustrating.


----------



## Shars (Dec 1, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks for the info. I ordered at midnight on the 25th so I assumed it would be on it's way. I got a confirmation the same day. Yes, my order contained eyeshadow although that really shouldn't matter, the shadow was in stock. It's a little frustrating.



I ordered in the evening on the 25th and mine still says processing. Mine doesn't have any eyeshadows - just stick foundation and a lip gloss. Last year I placed an order on Cyber Monday and it shipped out three days later.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone still have orders from the sale that didn't ship out yet? I've been trying to be patient because I know that they were probably swamped with orders during their sale, however, I'm starting to lose patience as it's been 9 days since I placed my first order and a week since my last order and both are still processing. All of the orders that I've placed on Black Friday through Cyber Monday at other companies have all either been shipped or I've already received them (I did receive two of four my orders from Anastasia Beverly Hills in a timely manner though) so waiting this long without a shipping confirmation is becoming unacceptable at this point. If I don't get a shipping confirmation by tomorrow evening, I'm emailing them because it's getting ridiculous at this point.



MaryJane said:


> Thanks for the info. I ordered at midnight on the 25th so I assumed it would be on it's way. I got a confirmation the same day. Yes, my order contained eyeshadow although that really shouldn't matter, the shadow was in stock. It's a little frustrating.





Shars said:


> I ordered in the evening on the 25th and mine still says processing. Mine doesn't have any eyeshadows - just stick foundation and a lip gloss. Last year I placed an order on Cyber Monday and it shipped out three days later.



I ordered shortly after midnight on the 25th (I had my cart ready before 12, however, I had issues checking out right at midnight, assumingly due to traffic on the site) and received an order confirmation approximately two hours later. I agree with you feeling frustrated about orders not being shipped in a timely manner when all items were in stock. It's been over a week and my order is still processing.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 3, 2016)

Debating ordering Hollywood highlighter.  Do I need another gold highlighter?


----------



## stormborn (Dec 3, 2016)

leonah said:


> NOO I missed the mario palette once again!! dang...



I read that Macy's is supposed to restock in the 13th! Also, some Sephora locations may still have stock


----------



## stormborn (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any thoughts on ABH singles vs MUFE?


----------



## leonah (Dec 3, 2016)

[MENTION=95375]stormborn[/MENTION] can't quote you but thank you but unfortunately I can't order from macys or sephora since I live outside the US


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 3, 2016)

[MENTION=12810]Icecaramellatte[/MENTION] yes you definitely need it lol
 [MENTION=101465]leonah[/MENTION] I ran by Sephora yesterday and hey had stacks on stacks of the Mario palette.


----------



## leonah (Dec 3, 2016)

[MENTION=94524]Alysse011[/MENTION] 

I'm still not in the US I live in Sweden..  I have a shipping forwarding company that I usually use for example mac, colourpop etc or other sites based over there but both sephora and macys (and ulta) don't take my paypal or credit card since they only take those from someone living in the US. it's so annoying when lots of other sites take a foreign paypal/card

but I do appreciate you guys telling me though <3


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 3, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Does anyone still have orders from the sale that didn't ship out yet? I've been trying to be patient because I know that they were probably swamped with orders during their sale, however, I'm starting to lose patience as it's been 9 days since I placed my first order and a week since my last order and both are still processing. All of the orders that I've placed on Black Friday through Cyber Monday at other companies have all either been shipped or I've already received them (I did receive two of four my orders from Anastasia Beverly Hills in a timely manner though) so waiting this long without a shipping confirmation is becoming unacceptable at this point. If I don't get a shipping confirmation by tomorrow evening, I'm emailing them because it's getting ridiculous at this point.



My order hasn't shipped, and I ordered not too long after the sale started. Still says that it's being processed.


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> @Alysse011
> 
> I'm still not in the US I live in Sweden..  I have a shipping forwarding company that I usually use for example mac, colourpop etc or other sites based over there but *both sephora and macys (and ulta) don't take my paypal or credit card* since they only take those from someone living in the US. it's so annoying when lots of other sites take a foreign paypal/card
> 
> but I do appreciate you guys telling me though <3



Have you ever tried contacting your bank to add a US address as an additional address for your card. If you have a friend or family member there you could use their address. Maybe even the forwarding company's address. It wouldn't be a mailing address but just an extra address. I live outside the US and have a US address added to my card in addition to my actual address and Sephora US lets me order online using that with no problems. I still can't use it like that with Macy's or Bloomingdales but for sure I can with Sephora.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 4, 2016)

leonah said:


> [MENTION=94524]Alysse011[/MENTION]
> 
> I'm still not in the US I live in Sweden..  I have a shipping forwarding company that I usually use for example mac, colourpop etc or other sites based over there but both sephora and macys (and ulta) don't take my paypal or credit card since they only take those from someone living in the US. it's so annoying when lots of other sites take a foreign paypal/card
> 
> but I do appreciate you guys telling me though <3



Aww I didn't see your location when I posted. I live outside the US so I run into the same issue ordering from some websites like Ulta but my workaround is using my Paypal to buy an e-gift card to cover my purchase, then using that on the Ulta website to ship to my mail forwarder. It's definitely a roundabout way of doing it but it works for me! I hope you get your hands on the palette! <3


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 4, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> My order hasn't shipped, and I ordered not too long after the sale started. Still says that it's being processed.



The first order that I placed shortly after midnight on the 25th shipped today. I did not receive a shipping confirmation email, I just happened to check my order status online and saw it marked as shipped with a clickable link to be able to track it. 

I just received this email from Anastasia Beverly Hills in regards to my last order (from the 27th of last month) which hasn't shipped yet.



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much for your patience while we process your order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The first order that I placed shortly after midnight on the 25th shipped today. I did not receive a shipping confirmation email, I just happened to check my order status online and saw it marked as shipped with a clickable link to be able to track it.
> 
> I just received this email from Anastasia Beverly Hills in regards to my last order (from the 27th of last month) which hasn't shipped yet.



I just saw them reprocess the charge on my card today and just like you, I see from my online account that my order has shipped -- apparently it shipped since Friday! I haven't received the confirmation email as yet but I believe that the last time I ordered from them during a peak period, my order shipped like a day before I even got the email. NARS does that nonsense as well.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 5, 2016)

I was finally able to get a straight answer today on why my order is still in processing. On the 25th, right after midnight,I ordered 8 eye shadows, all of which were showing as instock. I got a confirmation email the same day but the status has been showing as processing ever since. When I inquired twice about this last week I was told it due to volume;that wasn't true. I called today and was told 5 of the shadows were on back order! Apparently there was a glitch in their system on Black Friday where it wasn't updating out of stock items.

I can accept that explanation but I'm really angry about being lied to. Why not just tell me last week my items are on backorder? They couldn't even give me a date about when they would be available. I asked them to send the 3 they had in stock and was told it had to go through 'upper management' to ship separately. That blew my mind. Why should I have to wait when they have the items? I asked for a call back from a supervisor but I'm not holding my breath.

these things happen but the lack of customer service is unacceptable. I'm tempted to cancel the order.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> I just saw them reprocess the charge on my card today and just like you, I see from my online account that my order has shipped -- apparently it shipped since Friday! I haven't received the confirmation email as yet but I believe that the last time I ordered from them during a peak period, my order shipped like a day before I even got the email. NARS does that nonsense as well.



I'm glad to hear that your order shipped! I know exactly what you mean, I received the shipping confirmation for the order that shipped the day before yesterday last night. I've also gotten packages from ABH in the past where I didn't receive a shipment confirmation at all and the order just showed up. I personally hate when stuff like that happens because I like to know when my orders are coming and I don't constantly check websites to see when a tracking number is put up because I assume that if a website typically sends out shipping confirmation emails, that I'll get one when it ships.



MaryJane said:


> I was finally able to get a straight answer today on why my order is still in processing. On the 25th, right after midnight,I ordered 8 eye shadows, all of which were showing as instock. I got a confirmation email the same day but the status has been showing as processing ever since. When I inquired twice about this last week I was told it due to volume;that wasn't true. I called today and was told 5 of the shadows were on back order! Apparently there was a glitch in their system on Black Friday where it wasn't updating out of stock items.
> 
> I can accept that explanation but I'm really angry about being lied to. Why not just tell me last week my items are on backorder? They couldn't even give me a date about when they would be available. I asked them to send the 3 they had in stock and was told it had to go through 'upper management' to ship separately. That blew my mind. Why should I have to wait when they have the items? I asked for a call back from a supervisor but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> these things happen but the lack of customer service is unacceptable. I'm tempted to cancel the order.



I'm sorry to hear about your experience with your order. The information about some of the items in your order being on backorder should have been provided to you when you first contacted them about your order. From my experience, I thought that companies also send an email when items are on backorder or it is noted somewhere in your order summary on the company's website. Although I thought it was great of them to allow people to order eyeshadows again on Cyber Monday (I believe it was Cyber Monday), I hope this doesn't cause further delay for people whose orders weren't fulfilled on Black Friday with eyeshadows that ended up being on backorder. I hope they improve their customer service and shipping times for their next major sale because to not have orders fulfilled by this point since Black Friday is unacceptable for items that all were advertised to be in stock.


----------



## leonah (Dec 6, 2016)

thank you [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION]  I will try that and see if my bank agrees on it


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 6, 2016)

So I just got my shipment today and it's nooooot right.. someone please tell me when u order the contour kit tan to deep, do they send u a generic kit with no pots?? And then the sent me 4 in the eye shadow pose, 3 peacock, and 5 chocolate crumbles... might I add these colors weren't even in my cart. So I'm missing a whole contour kit in tan-deep and where are the colors I actually ordered for the eyeshadow.. they could have told me they didn't have them and just took it off my bill and not try to send colors that I didnt..


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 6, 2016)

View attachment 57780

Please mind the other stuff but I had gotten soooo many of the same shadows I was looking like... Ohh Okay?!?! But will be calling asap to get the rest of my stuff I did order.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 7, 2016)

Tashaboo said:


> So I just got my shipment today and it's nooooot right.. someone please tell me when u order the contour kit tan to deep, do they send u a generic kit with no pots?? And then the sent me 4 in the eye shadow pose, 3 peacock, and 5 chocolate crumbles... might I add these colors weren't even in my cart. So I'm missing a whole contour kit in tan-deep and where are the colors I actually ordered for the eyeshadow.. they could have told me they didn't have them and just took it off my bill and not try to send colors that I didnt..





Tashaboo said:


> View attachment 57780
> 
> Please mind the other stuff but I had gotten soooo many of the same shadows I was looking like... Ohh Okay?!?! But will be calling asap to get the rest of my stuff I did order.



I'm sorry to hear that you received incorrect items. Getting an empty contour palette when you ordered a ready made kit and getting multiple shades of eyeshadows that you didn't even order is completely unacceptable (on top of the time that it took for them to ship out your order that you placed on Black Friday). That's infuriating. Did you get everything else you ordered? I hope that they are able to ship out the correct items immediately. Please keep us updated with how customer service handles this situation. I had to reschedule the delivery date of my final two orders that shipped recently so I'm hoping I don't have any problems like this when I receive them. They seriously need to fix the issues they've had during this sale before their next one because this whole experience has been such a nightmare for many of their customers.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks like my Black Friday order has finally been shipped. Guess we'll see if everything is correct when it gets here.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 10, 2016)

My Black Friday order finally arrived yesterday. I was happy to see I received the correct shadows and they weren't damaged. As I was putting the shadows in the palette, I realized how much I gravitate to the same types of colors - light and mid tone neutrals. LOL. I'm ok with that, those are the colors I feel most comfortable wearing. I'm happy with my color selection and I'm really looking forward to trying Macaroon and Plum Smoke. 8 shadows for less than $40 was the best bargain I've gotten in a long time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 10, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> My Black Friday order finally arrived yesterday. I was happy to see I received the correct shadows and they weren't damaged. As I was putting the shadows in the palette, I realized how much I gravitate to the same types of colors - light and mid tone neutrals. LOL. I'm ok with that, those are the colors I feel most comfortable wearing. I'm happy with my color selection and I'm really looking forward to trying Macaroon and Plum Smoke. 8 shadows for less than $40 was the best bargain I've gotten in a long time.



You are going to love Macaroon. I'm waiting on the restock on the 12th to get the shadows that I ordered during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale. Plum Smoke was in my order.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 10, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> You are going to love Macaroon. I'm waiting on the restock on the 12th to get the shadows that I ordered during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale. Plum Smoke was in my order.



I think I will - it swatched beautifully.


----------



## dash4 (Dec 11, 2016)

I really hope they make Violeta in the Mario Master palette - permanent.. 

in fact, I hope they make a lot of those shades permanent.. but ESPECIALLY violeta. I have a big dip in mine.  



Tashaboo said:


> So I just got my shipment today and it's nooooot right.. someone please tell me when u order the contour kit tan to deep, do they send u a generic kit with no pots?? And then the sent me 4 in the eye shadow pose, 3 peacock, and 5 chocolate crumbles... might I add these colors weren't even in my cart. So I'm missing a whole contour kit in tan-deep and where are the colors I actually ordered for the eyeshadow.. they could have told me they didn't have them and just took it off my bill and not try to send colors that I didnt..



What in the world??.. I have heard of some strange mix-ups, but this one takes the cake.  Have they worked it out with you?  I hope they send your items AND let you keep the ones they sent.  Not that you need that many eyeshadows lol..

I recently had Mac send me a totally different item.  I ordered a lipstick and they sent me a Nutcracker mini-lipstick set...After a hassle with their online chat rep (don't EVER use that - if you have issues)... I ended up calling the phone line and got a replacement + 2 day shipping, plus they told me to keep the wrong item..  

Anyway I hope you got it straightened out to your satisfaction.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 12, 2016)

dash4 said:


> I really hope they make Violeta in the Mario Master palette - permanent..
> 
> in fact, I hope they make a lot of those shades permanent.. but ESPECIALLY violeta. I have a big dip in mine.
> 
> ...


Ya it was a LOOONNNGGGG wait but I didn't want to request it via a chat or email. So i spoke with them after waiting at least an hour. but they did say i could keep them and they expedited the missing items fed ex so i was happy about that. Just got those a couple of days ago. But now just waiting for the new items that were backordered till today dec 12... it said it will be fedex'd so just waiting on that and ill be a happy camper. So let me tell ya'll what goodies I got.. *got a little crazy* So the things I love the most!! 
                              lipglosses- tara and sepia
stick foundation- chestnut and cocoa (not my color)
 the eye shadows- black diamond, gem, party dress, dark chocolate
 then i havent tried the contour kits yet- medium and the tan-deep in the dry kit. I'm not crazy about the tan-deep now that I have it.. it looks very reddish and orangeyish ... sooo we shall see... i got a couple of stand alone countour refills in the color that i think would look less orange.. and i will test those out.. if i don't like.. REGIFT!!! LOL
 finally i got the brow pen just cause.. i kinda like it... again still waiting for the next to come in.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 12, 2016)

I just received my last two orders from the sale (I was out of town so I had Fedex hold my packages and then they were delivered today) and unfortunately, they made a mistake with one of my orders. I did not receive the Smoke eyeshadow and I received two Stone eyeshadows (I only ordered one). I sent them an email notifying them of the mistake and I received an email from customer care stating that I may experience a delay in response to my email. After receiving that email, I thought I might get a faster response if I called, however, after waiting for 25 minutes and still not getting through, I just hung up. While I normally wouldn't be too bothered by a small mistake, after being a little frustrated with how long they originally took to ship the order (they did arrive in quickly though), I'm a little miffed that I now have to wait who knows how long to get a response and get this issue fixed so I can get the eyeshadow I originally ordered.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 12, 2016)

Has anyone tried ABH Brow Tint/Brow Pen in Universal Dark?  I'm curious if anyone here found it to be red-toned like most of the Sephora reviews say.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2016)

So I got my package today for the shadows I picked out during the Black Friday/ Cyber Monday sales. I will have to say I was surprised to see the package because I never got the shipping confirmation. I will have to say everything was in the box and do want to commend ABH for how everything was packaged. I recently ordered from tarte during their friends and family sale and one of those shadows showed up shattered. ABH had a larger box filled with shredded paper, gently cradling my products. I wish other companies would follow suit.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone seen the Master by Mario palette at their local Sephora? I am having huge buyer's remorse


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 15, 2017)

Have any of you purchased or are interested in purchasing the new Lip Palette?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anyone seen if they were going to bring the Mario palette back?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 16, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Has anyone seen if they were going to bring the Mario palette back?



They should.  It's a fantastic palette.  I've never had shadows I could use so easily.  No primer, barely touch the brush to the pan, super pigmented...  I just wish there was one lighter shade.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> They should.  *It's a fantastic palette. * I've never had shadows I could use so easily.  *No primer, barely touch the brush to the pan, super pigmented...*  I just wish there was one lighter shade.



*Totally agree with [MENTION=100617]GreenEyedAllie[/MENTION] ! Easy to blend, coordinates with other shades/brands I have in my collection...I reach for this all the time! It has more dents than any of the other palettes I added in 2016! *


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 18, 2017)

The Mario palette is easily one of the best eye shadow palettes of 2016. They really need to bring it back one more time. It blends to perfection, no primer needed, doesn't crease or fade, the shades are well matched, and they are great for true neutral-toned people despite looking like a warm-toned palette. If it comes back, I'll buy a backup because it's truly worth it. I'm looking forward to what ABH brings this year besides the lip palette and new liquid lipstick shades.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2017)

I heard the lip palette is nice.  Because that Mario palette was released so many times I just assumed I'd be able to get it.  I kept putting it off.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2017)

There is one shade in my Mario palette that is a bit patchy when compared to the other shades... I think it's 5th Ave. But it's still such a good palette.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 22, 2017)

Fans of Dipbrow--- I want to get some, but I have a question about shades. My brows are pretty much the color "clear" lol, but a lot of brow products lean very orange on me. I am debating between blond and taupe, but feel like blond may go orange on me. Any experience with these two shades would be welcome.


----------



## Sweetyellow (Jan 22, 2017)

Rinstar said:


> Fans of Dipbrow--- I want to get some, but I have a question about shades. My brows are pretty much the color "clear" lol, but a lot of brow products lean very orange on me. I am debating between blond and taupe, but feel like blond may go orange on me. Any experience with these two shades would be welcome.



This thread helped me when I was trying to pick between Ebony and Granite. HTH  https://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddi.../abh_dipbrow_swatches_all_shades_comparisons/

Swatches - http://i.imgur.com/0WChBmM.jpg


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 22, 2017)

Sweetyellow said:


> This thread helped me when I was trying to pick between Ebony and Granite. HTH  ABH Dipbrow Swatches: All shades + comparisons : MakeupAddiction
> 
> Swatches - http://i.imgur.com/0WChBmM.jpg



Thanks, this kind reinforces my suspicions that I should get Taupe. I wish I could swatch in person, but my SIJCP has been out of blond and taupe for like 6 months. :/


----------



## blurple (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm really pale myself and have invisible eyebrows and I have taupe. It took a while to get used to actually seeing I have eyebrows but it was a good tone.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2017)

*Coz' you know ABH was not going to be left out of the spring highlighter game!!!

ABH x Nicole Guerriero
Launching March 3rd online at Sephora and the ABH website! Kit will be in stores (Sephora exclusive kit) starting March 15th ~ $40

Yowwwwwsaaaaah! Jeffrey Star just posted a video swatching this! Don't necessarily care for him...but the palette is awesome!*
[video=youtube_share;RL0M8LIOgSo]https://youtu.be/RL0M8LIOgSo[/video]


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't like JS either,but I am so interested in this. Which is ridiculous since highlighters last forever and I already have enough! They're just so pretty though haha


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 23, 2017)

The new glow kit is pretty but it's gonna be a pass for me. These colors just won't work for me as highlighters (although they would make pretty eyeshadows). I'm not a 'I can see you from outer space' highlighter gal, I prefer subtle.  I am SOO OVER seeing instagram pics where the highlighter is so obvious that it's almost distracting.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anyone know why Anastasia's IG keeps posting/reposting pictures of their other Glow Kits (Gleam, That Glow, etc.) when they're currently not in stock anywhere? Is a future replenishment on the way or something?


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 24, 2017)

Got an email from Sephora. The Nicole Glow palette will be available on the app only this Sunday for 48 hours. Not sure if it's for Rouge or everyone.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 24, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Got an email from Sephora. The Nicole Glow palette will be available on the app only this Sunday for 48 hours. Not sure if it's for Rouge or everyone.



is it selfish of me to hope that it's a rouge only perk?  hehe. 

It's just that I feel we don't get enough of those as VIBRs. I wish Sephora would revamp their rewards program.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 25, 2017)

laurennnxox said:


> is it selfish of me to hope that it's a rouge only perk?  hehe.
> It's just that I feel we don't get enough of those as VIBRs. I wish Sephora would revamp their rewards program.



*Nope!  Mine! Mine! Mine! 

And Yes, I agree! It's the frickin hunger games trying to redeem any points! It Sucks! *


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2017)

Well! I nabbed it. Was nervous the 24-48 hour pre-release would sell out ASAP due to all the IG hype, so I set an alarm for 3am EST / 12 am PST. It launched shortly after that. Got it and the Cover Fx Halo drops! Can't waiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 26, 2017)

The ABHxNicole kit is showing up for me in the app and I'm a VIB. As of the time of this post, it's still in stock. 

The odd thing is, I went to look at the reviews, and it seems like many people are leaving "reviews" when they don't even have the palette. More "I'm excited/can't wait to get it" comments than anything. I've never seen that happen before with any other product.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2017)

LadyBug13 said:


> The ABHxNicole kit is showing up for me in the app and I'm a VIB. As of the time of this post, it's still in stock.
> 
> The odd thing is, I went to look at the reviews, and it seems like many people are leaving "reviews" when they don't even have the palette. More "I'm excited/can't wait to get it" comments than anything. I've never seen that happen before with any other product.



I believe I've seen it before with the Jaclyn Hill Champagne Pop. (But it was a lot of negative reviews because it didn't launch exactly at the advertised time.) 

I'm glad people are excited but it's a bit frustrating and annoying because now when people actually review it, it'll stay artificially inflated for a while.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 26, 2017)

LadyBug13 said:


> The ABHxNicole kit is showing up for me in the app and I'm a VIB. As of the time of this post, it's still in stock.
> 
> The odd thing is, I went to look at the reviews, and it seems like many people are leaving "reviews" when they don't even have the palette. More "I'm excited/can't wait to get it" comments than anything. I've never seen that happen before with any other product.



It happens pretty frequently with the more anticipated products like Kat Von D releases. I've seen people post how excited they are, complain about release times....anything other than reviews.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 26, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> It happens pretty frequently with the more anticipated products like Kat Von D releases. I've seen people post how excited they are, complain about release times....anything other than reviews.



It was super annoying when this happened with the TF quads that released the day after VIB Rouge could use their discount. It got pretty ridiculous actually and went on for weeks!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 26, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> It happens pretty frequently with the more anticipated products like Kat Von D releases. I've seen people post how excited they are, complain about release times....anything other than reviews.



You'd think Sephora would have someone in charge of filtering out those types of posts by now.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 26, 2017)

LadyBug13 said:


> You'd think Sephora would have someone in charge of filtering out those types of posts by now.



I have seen that some of those reviews have been deleted in the past, but I don't know if that's only after people complain or Sephora is getting better at catching them eventually.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 27, 2017)

I ordered the Nicole palette. I was really on the fence about it but the colors look so pretty. I'm hoping it isn't too metallic. Most of the You Tubers I saw applied it heavily. If I can't sheer it out or use as eye shadow, back it goes.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 27, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;y69NLNuM8UE]https://youtu.be/y69NLNuM8UE[/video]

*Swatches at 15:17 ~ I'd say for us WOC, this is a lovely palette! *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 3, 2017)

(temptalia)
*Yeah! I really like this!*


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 3, 2017)

Wearing the Nicole palette for the first time today so I thought I'd share my first impressions. 

• The colors are all really pretty. If you can't use one of the shades as a highlighter, it can be a blush topper or eyeshadow.
• I'm wearing 3 of the shades today and they all have some degree of microglitter. I have the 2 gold colors on my lids and the glitter really doesn't show at all. Daydream is on my cheeks as a topper and that seems to have more noticeable glitter. Having said that, I do find the colors not to be too 'sparkly'. 
• The lightest shade can be mixed with the other colors to tone them down a bit.
• From what I had seen on You Tube, I expected them to be much more metallic. With a light hand, you can get a more natural finish. I don't think you'd ever get a subtle glow from this palette but it is still wearable and you won't look like a walking disco ball!

All in all, it's a very versatile palette. For $40, you get 6 colors that can be used as highlighters, blush toppers, and eyeshadow. I'm on the fence about keeping mine - I need to play with this more. My only hesitation is that I have many highlighters and really don't need this.


----------



## bybare (Mar 4, 2017)

I am still playing this weekend with mine. I have swatched all the shades on my face and like it but today I will swatch after my full foundation routine. I like how all of the shades compliment each other and you can mix and match. Sundipped is my ultimate favorite kit and that is the one I reach for the most.


----------



## leonah (Mar 5, 2017)

bybare said:


> I am still playing this weekend with mine. I have swatched all the shades on my face and like it but today I will swatch after my full foundation routine. I like how all of the shades compliment each other and you can mix and match. *Sundipped* is my ultimate favorite kit and that is the one I reach for the most.



mine too! I love it and still use it almost every day


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2017)

New palette? Instagram


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2017)

So she's never going to bring back the Mario palette huh?  *sniff*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2017)

*Estee Edit Glow (highlighter side of the Gritty & Glow Palette) vs. NG x ABH

I just wanted to post this comparison, because some were not jazzed about the glitter fallout/microglitter in the new ABH.

I forgot I already had the Glow palette and to me they are a very close match in shades minus the glitter. The Glow palette is refined and smooth, not powdery, and works well both on face and as eye shadow...which is primarily what I would use the colors of the NG x ABH palette for. *


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2017)

I haven't tried any on but the lip palette is super pigmented.  I think I'm going ot have one with this one, but it isn't practical if to take out with you for touch ups.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> So she's never going to bring back the Mario palette huh?  *sniff*



I can't recall if any of the other LE palettes have been brought back -- maybe one. You never know...


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Mar 28, 2017)

The Anastasia Beverly Hills Aurora Glow Kit will be available on April 4th on the Anastasia Beverly Hills website and will be available at Ulta, Sephora, Dillards, and Macy's in June. It has not been announced yet whether it will be limited edition or permanent.

Credit: [MENTION=7292]Anastasia[/MENTION]beverlyhills













Credit: Photo edit: [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]fxbyceleste, left photo: @baileyslocum right photo: @norvina

Moonchild Glow Kit and Aurora Glow Kit comparison swatches:


----------



## mollyv6 (Mar 28, 2017)

As much as I love unique colors, I wish these weren't glitter bombs.  The Nicole G. glow kit is too glittery and from the swatches, it appears this one will be as well.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 7, 2017)

I said I wasn't going to buy the Aurora glow kit but.......I did! The more swatches I saw, the more interested i became. I'm wearing it for the first time today and, so far, am loving it. I can wear all 6 colors as eyeshadow and 3 as highlighters ( i just don't see myself using blue or purple on my face).  

The pics are deceiving, they aren't as glittery as the pics would lead you to believe.  They all feel very smooth, there is mininal glitter that can be seen - what I'm trying to say is they aren't glitterbombs. The colors are really cool - they have a duochrome shift.

95% of the palettes that own are nude/neutral...the aurora one is going to be fun for pops of color but still very wearable.


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 7, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I said I wasn't going to buy the Aurora glow kit but.......I did! The more swatches I saw, the more interested i became. I'm wearing it for the first time today and, so far, am loving it. I can wear all 6 colors as eyeshadow and 3 as highlighters ( i just don't see myself using blue or purple on my face).
> 
> The pics are deceiving, they aren't as glittery as the pics would lead you to believe.  They all feel very smooth, there is mininal glitter that can be seen - what I'm trying to say is they aren't glitterbombs. The colors are really cool - they have a duochrome shift.
> 
> 95% of the palettes that own are nude/neutral...the aurora one is going to be fun for pops of color but still very wearable.


Agreed!  I was worried about Aurora being a glitterbomb, too, especially after the Nicole G glow kit.  I was pleasantly surprised when I swatched it last night and it's more shimmery than glittery!  I'm happy I bought it because it's so different than my other highlighters.


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2017)

Shadows Instagram


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 9, 2017)

Release dates for summer 2017 eyeshadows and blush trios:

ABH Website - May 16th
Online Retailers (Macy's, Dillards, Sephora, and Ulta) - June 13th
In Stores (same as online retailers) - June 23rd

The Blush Trios are permanent and are priced at $30 each.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 9, 2017)

I read something about summer glosses.  Any pics yet?


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I read something about summer glosses.  Any pics yet?



Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2017)

Shars said:


> Instagram



The nudes...


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The nudes...



Yup!!


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2017)

Shars said:


> Yup!!





awickedshape said:


> The nudes...



*ditto...shadows: Ballet, Sunset, Rose Gold & Golden Copper *


----------



## awickedshape (May 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *ditto...shadows: Ballet, Sunset, Rose Gold & Golden Copper *



Lol


----------



## MaryJane (May 10, 2017)

i was hoping they'd have a lipgloss set like last summer. All of the colors (eye, cheek, and lip) are really nice.


----------



## Shars (May 10, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> i was hoping they'd have a lipgloss set like last summer. All of the colors (eye, cheek, and lip) are really nice.



The caption refers to summer/fall gloss sets so I'm assuming there will be sets like before.


----------



## leonah (May 10, 2017)

is aurora perm? on T's site she says it's probably perm but she got no clear yes from ABH so I'm confused


----------



## MaryJane (May 11, 2017)

Shars said:


> The caption refers to summer/fall gloss sets so I'm assuming there will be sets like before.


Thanks. I went back and re-read the caption. It says some of the new colors are from the 2016 summer/fall gloss sets.


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks. I went back and re-read the caption. It says some of the new colors are from the 2016 summer/fall gloss sets.



Hmmm... I think she may have edited the caption as I don't remember it saying before that some of the colours were from the 2016 sets. I could be wrong though. I hope they do the sets again this year though.


----------



## MaryJane (May 16, 2017)

Really excited about the new summer colors launching today. I have my eye on some shadows, blush and gloss.


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2017)

Anastasia Summer 2017 Collection


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 17, 2017)

Anastasia Beverly Hills Subculture Eyeshadow Palette (photos are originally from reddit but the person who posted this deleted their ID so I can't credit the specific person). It's
supposed to come out in the fall:












To be honest, I'm not too impressed with this palette off the bat. I may feel differently once promotional photos and swatches come out, but at this time, I don't feel like it's a must have.


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2017)

*Thoughts on the new blush trios?
*


----------



## boschicka (May 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thoughts on the new blush trios?
> *
> View attachment 60136



I'm thinking of giving the berry trio a shot. You?


----------



## mollyv6 (May 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thoughts on the new blush trios?
> *
> View attachment 60136


I like them.  I ordered Peachy Love along with Moon Jelly and Girly lg.  All 3 arrive today so I will post swatches later today for anyone interested.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thoughts on the new blush trios?
> *
> View attachment 60136



I plan on eventually purchasing Berry Adore once it hits stores.


----------



## mollyv6 (May 18, 2017)

Here are swatches of moon jelly, girly and peachy love blush palette.  Blush swatches are heavy.


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> Here are swatches of moon jelly, girly and peachy love blush palette.  Blush swatches are heavy.
> View attachment 60152
> View attachment 60153
> View attachment 60154


*​Dat peachy love tho… *


----------



## MaryJane (May 19, 2017)

My order arrived yesterday and I'm really impressed with everything.

The eyeshadows are so, so creamy. I ordered 4 of them and might want to get a few more. 

I ordered the peach blush palette and the pink one. I'm wearing the peach today.....a few quick comments, it is pigmented but very easy to blend. There is some powder kick-up when you tap your brush in but nothing too bad.

Many of the glosses are so pigmented they are more of a liquid lipstick than a gloss. Between the 2 I ordered and the ones I have from the lipgloss sets, I'm just missing 1. Now that I've seen the swatch of girlie, I might have to get that.


----------



## fur4elise (May 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm thinking of giving the berry trio a shot. You?


*If I do order one it would probably be the Peachy Love...I am loving peaches and corals right now. But I am holding off. I just ordered 2 of the newer MAC ED blushes and have the new Becca palette, so my blush game is strong...I don't want to over do it. *


----------



## mollyv6 (May 19, 2017)

After wearing moon jelly and girly I have to say I'm kinda bummed that they feel gritty.  I think girly is worse but I still love the colors.  St. Tropez is not gritty at all so I think it's just the clear based colors.  I'm planning to get parfait once they come to Sephora and see more swatches.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 20, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> My order arrived yesterday and I'm really impressed with everything.
> 
> The eyeshadows are so, so creamy. I ordered 4 of them and might want to get a few more.
> 
> ...



Glad you like the shadows.  I went for an 8 palette.  First time buying ABH singles.  I bought the new glosses along with Amber and St. Tropez.  I agree the glosses are more like lipsticks.  Even though I loved the colors, I wondered if I really needed full size glosses.  I don't know when I would finish these mini sizes since you need so little.   Since I splurged on the shadows, I decided to wait on the Blush Trios.  I do want to try them soon though.


----------



## MaryJane (May 22, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> After wearing moon jelly and girly I have to say I'm kinda bummed that they feel gritty.  I think girly is worse but I still love the colors.  St. Tropez is not gritty at all so I think it's just the clear based colors.  I'm planning to get parfait once they come to Sephora and see more swatches.


That's odd. I'm wearing moon jelly today and it's not gritty at all. It feels just as smooth as the others.


----------



## mollyv6 (May 22, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> That's odd. I'm wearing moon jelly today and it's not gritty at all. It feels just as smooth as the others.


Maybe gritty is the wrong word.  I can definitely feel the glitter.  Moon jelly is more smooth than girly but I can't say it's as smooth as all of my others.  Maybe I'm just super sensitive.  

I know ABH gloss is all about pigment but I wouldn't mind clear or more sheer colors.  I love the formula and find it very moisturizing but sometimes I just want something a little less opaque.  Can't please everyone.


----------



## MaryJane (May 23, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> Maybe gritty is the wrong word.  I can definitely feel the glitter.  Moon jelly is more smooth than girly but I can't say it's as smooth as all of my others.  Maybe I'm just super sensitive.
> 
> I know ABH gloss is all about pigment but I wouldn't mind clear or more sheer colors.  I love the formula and find it very moisturizing but sometimes I just want something a little less opaque.  Can't please everyone.


That makes sense. I didn't notice the glitter but perhaps I'm just not as sensitive to it.

I agree about the gloss. The reason I like it is because of the pigment - it's a good balance between a gloss and having the coverage of a lipstick. If you're looking for something more sheer, these glosses won't work for you. I own a bunch and have yet to come across one that I would describe as sheer.


----------



## Haven (May 23, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thoughts on the new blush trios?
> *
> View attachment 60136


I will probably try the peach trio. I am a sucker for peaches and corals.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2017)

Parfait Gloss is a lot more peachy than I thought from online pics.  I like it.  I thought it would be too cool for me but it is not.


----------



## mollyv6 (May 23, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Parfait Gloss is a lot more peachy than I thought from online pics.  I like it.  I thought it would be too cool for me but it is not.


This is the one I plan to order next but I'm waiting until it comes to retailers.  I'd love to see a swatch if you have time.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 24, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> This is the one I plan to order next but I'm waiting until it comes to retailers.  I'd love to see a swatch if you have time.






I think the the photo captures the color but not the frost/metallic element.

Edit -- This is Parfait gloss.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 24, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> Maybe gritty is the wrong word.  I can definitely feel the glitter.  Moon jelly is more smooth than girly but I can't say it's as smooth as all of my others.  Maybe I'm just super sensitive.
> 
> I know ABH gloss is all about pigment but I wouldn't mind clear or more sheer colors.  I love the formula and find it very moisturizing but sometimes I just want something a little less opaque.  Can't please everyone.





MaryJane said:


> That makes sense. I didn't notice the glitter but perhaps I'm just not as sensitive to it.
> 
> I agree about the gloss. The reason I like it is because of the pigment - it's a good balance between a gloss and having the coverage of a lipstick. If you're looking for something more sheer, these glosses won't work for you. I own a bunch and have yet to come across one that I would describe as sheer.


I prefer more sheer formulas as well.  I haven't been wearing my summer and fall gloss sets much until I learned a little trick.  I put a little bit on one lip and then press my lips together.  Then I wipe most of the gloss off the wand and use it to spread the gloss more evenly on both lips.  I like the coverage it gives.  Less opaque but not totally sheer.  The applicator is really good for putting it on around the lip line.  Because of this, I'm starting to enjoy the glosses more and think I will get a few more in the full size.


----------



## mollyv6 (May 24, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 60233
> 
> 
> I think the the photo captures the color but not the frost/metallic element.
> ...



Thanks!  I definitely plan on getting this one.  It looks nice from the various swatches I've seen.


----------



## mollyv6 (May 24, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I prefer more sheer formulas as well.  I haven't been wearing my summer and fall gloss sets much until I learned a little trick.  I put a little bit on one lip and then press my lips together.  Then I wipe most of the gloss off the wand and use it to spread the gloss more evenly on both lips.  I like the coverage it gives.  Less opaque but not totally sheer.  The applicator is really good for putting it on around the lip line.  Because of this, I'm starting to enjoy the glosses more and think I will get a few more in the full size.


I'll try this because I, too, have both sets and really only wear St. Tropez, Caramel, and sometimes Toffee.  I love Grape Jelly but it's very bright and not wearable full-on, at least for me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 30, 2017)

First time buying the singles and I bought 4 and LOVE them! MUFE Artist shadows were my fav but ABH has now stolen my heart. The only downside is that I don't like how small the singles are especially when I'm use to MUFE big single shadows. 

I'm really thinking about getting Grape Jelly lipgloss especially since they're more like lipsticks and are pigmented as I have pigmented lips, so I stir clear of lipglosses and sheer lippies.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 26, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Release dates for summer 2017 eyeshadows and blush trios:
> 
> ABH Website - May 16th
> Online Retailers (Macy's, Dillards, Sephora, and Ulta) - June 13th
> ...



I bought Sunset and Tiger's Eye over the weekend. I've bought a ridiculous amount of ABH single shadows over the last couple of weeks, after falling in love with Modern Renaissance.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2017)

*FALL 2017 - July 25th

Subculture ~ Limited Edition
*




Cube
Dawn
Destiny
Adorn
All Star
Mercury
Axis
Roxy
Electric
Fudge
New Wave
Untamed
Edge
Rowdy

(temptalia)


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *FALL 2017 - July 25th
> 
> Subculture ~ Limited Edition
> *
> ...



Limited Edition??? didn't know that


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Limited Edition??? didn't know that



*That is how it is listed on T. It will be a skip for me. I won't reach for it, because the shades do not appeal. I am still loving the heck out of my Mario palette though *


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *That is how it is listed on T. It will be a skip for me. I won't reach for it, because the shades do not appeal. I am still loving the heck out of my Mario palette though *


I missed the Mario palette so i'm not missing that one for sure and i'm so excited for the greens eyeshadow i love green eyeshadow


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 19, 2017)

Swatches   Instagram


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2017)

View attachment Abh.jpg


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 19, 2017)

Axis is so beautiful. Fingers crossed it gets released as a single eventually.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 25, 2017)

Is anyone else stalking for Subculture and the new matte lipsticks?


----------



## Miradan (Jul 25, 2017)

I really want to try the new matte lipsticks, but am holding out until swatches and reviews start popping up. The packaging is gorgeous, and it's a really nice price point. I've always wanted to try ABH but am not into liquid lipsticks, so I have high hopes here!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm anxious about this launch because I want the palette and 5 or 6 of the lipsticks.  I'm afraid that while I'm throwing the lipsticks in my cart the palette will sell out. I'm debating doing it in 2 orders lol I feel like most people are just going for the palette


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 25, 2017)

LiliV said:


> Is anyone else stalking for Subculture and the new matte lipsticks?



YES but only for the Subculture palette!!!


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 25, 2017)

I think the their website just crash LOL


----------



## LiliV (Jul 25, 2017)

That launch was a doozy.  Got Subculture and 7 lipsticks lol I got Stevie, Buff, Rust, Latte, Rosewood, Dead Roses and Rage


----------



## mollyv6 (Jul 25, 2017)

Never ordered from ABH on launch day before and not sure I would again.  I finally got my order to go through for Subculture.  I was thinking about waiting for Sephora but didn't want to stay up late.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 25, 2017)

I decided to wait for Sephora's launch it cost to much for shipping


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2017)

Subculture is coming today. So excited. I did pay a little extra for shipping but I didn't think it would come this fast.


----------



## mollyv6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mine is arriving on Saturday.  I'll be out of town, though.   I'm just having FedEx hold at a nearby location because it's over 100 here and I don't want my new palette sitting in the heat for two days.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 28, 2017)

My items are coming today!  Just got the shipping email this morning and was surprised to see it said today for delivery


----------



## LiliV (Jul 28, 2017)

Subculture is here! I can't wait to use this tomorrow night. My lipsticks are actually coming tomorrow since I did 2 separate orders (I was afraid the palette would sell out in like a minute so I wanted to grab it first)

View attachment 60891


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 28, 2017)

I got my Subculture palette today. I'm very happy with it. There are a couple of duds in there, but I expected that. This is my first Anastasia palette in a long time and it's a good buy.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 29, 2017)

For National Lipstick Day, Anastasia Beverly Hills website is currently running a buy 2 get 1 free promotion for all of their lip products (matte lipsticks, liquid lipsticks, lip glosses, and lip primer) excluding product sets/kits. I purchased Rogue, Stevie, and got Dead Roses for free (I only purchased shades from their new matte lipstick line but you can mix it up). Happy National Lipstick Day everyone!


----------



## MissTania (Jul 29, 2017)

I ordered 3 liquid lippies (Carina, Rio and Lovely) and 3 of the new mattes (Soft Pink, Orchid and Plumeria). I also bought the new highlighters in every shade except Bronzed.


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 29, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For National Lipstick Day, Anastasia Beverly Hills website is currently running a buy 2 get 1 free promotion for all of their lip products (matte lipsticks, liquid lipsticks, lip glosses, and lip primer) excluding product sets/kits. I purchased Rogue, Stevie, and got Dead Roses for free (I only purchased shades from their new matte lipstick line but you can mix it up). Happy National Lipstick Day everyone!



I decided to go for some of the new matte lipsticks too that I had on my wishlist , I also ordered the liquid lip in Crush for my teen daughter as she has wanted an Anastasia one for ages , so I got Stevie and picked Dead Roses for free 

I'm thinking if I like them I may get Brandy and Latte next


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2017)

I've seen mixed reviews of the Subculture palette, but I'm still really drawn to it. I don't have good dupes for a lot of the colours. I'm definitely interested in several of the lipsticks, I just hope that they're not too drying. 

Looking forard to your reviews!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 2, 2017)

My lipsticks came yesterday! I love all the shades I got, they're all dirty/dusty colors which I love. I am all about a dusty neutral lol I'm wearing Stevie today and I really like the formula. It kind of gives the look of an opaque stain. The formula is very thin, feels like almost nothing on my lips, thinner and drier than a Mac matte. I would definitely get more of these! 

Here's some swatches:




As for the negative Subculture reviews- I don't have an issue w my palette. I don't find the fallout to be anything extra on mine and I have every single ABH eye palette going back to Lavish (with the exception of the Catwalk palette) and I think it's the same. I don't know if people got bad batches or what. I also saw some people mention that the shimmers aren't the same as usual and again, I don't have an issue. But I always use a primer, a sticky base, and wet my shimmer shadows so it's harder for me to notice that


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 2, 2017)

I really want to get my hands on the Subculture palette. However I'm going to wait until it reaches stores. I desperately want to swatch this. The reviews are all over the place. Too pigmented, not pigmented enough, too much fallout, etc. Definitely want to get up close and personal with this one. I also want to get my hands on some of the lipsticks. I've never been interested in the ABH lip products but for some reason the new matte lipsticks are calling me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2017)

It's kinda amusing to see a lot of the popular YouTube people hating this palette. It made me think I was crazy and so I went to play with my palette again. You definitely need to tap off the brush. I can't stress that enough. Otherwise there will be serious fallout. The gurus try to show how powdery the shadows are and either their palettes are wonky or they're going out of their way to kick up powder because mine doesn't do that. All those browns and oranges which would be transitions to me blend out fine without fallout.

the lightest shade, the bronzey shade and that really pretty green shimmer (I think it's called electro) are not very good at all, but for me the rest are just fine.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 2, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> It's kinda amusing to see a lot of the popular YouTube people hating this palette. It made me think I was crazy and so I went to play with my palette again. You definitely need to tap off the brush. I can't stress that enough. Otherwise there will be serious fallout. The gurus try to show how powdery the shadows are and either their palettes are wonky or they're going out of their way to kick up powder because mine doesn't do that. All those browns and oranges which would be transitions to me blend out fine without fallout.
> 
> the lightest shade, the bronzey shade and that really pretty green shimmer (I think it's called electro) are not very good at all, but for me the rest are just fine.


I played with mine a little yesterday, I'm not a die hard fan of ABH, and yes they are powdery like the MR. I did a look with the 3 greens Axis, electro and untamed. I used fix + with electro and it did a really nice halo look BUT untamed and axis just blend together muddy up a little and i couldn't se where axis stopped and untamed began. I also used fudge and he too muddy up with axis. So less you pile on the better it is. As for Edge, new wave and dawn look good together, you could see the ombre effect. I'm not saying it is the worst palette but should I know it was permanent and that they are willing to pressed harder the palette now on production I would of waited.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I played with mine a little yesterday, I'm not a die hard fan of ABH, and yes they are powdery like the MR. I did a look with the 3 greens Axis, electro and untamed. I used fix + with electro and it did a really nice halo look BUT untamed and axis just blend together muddy up a little and i couldn't se where axis stopped and untamed began. I also used fudge and he too muddy up with axis. So less you pile on the better it is. As for Edge, new wave and dawn look good together, you could see the ombre effect. I'm not saying it is the worst palette but should I know it was permanent and that they are willing to pressed harder the palette now on production I would of waited.



I would've waited too had I known it was permanent. I thought it was gonna sell out in 5 minutes and be gone forever. The greens were calling me too hard to take that chance.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 3, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> It's kinda amusing to see a lot of the popular YouTube people hating this palette. It made me think I was crazy and so I went to play with my palette again. You definitely need to tap off the brush. I can't stress that enough. Otherwise there will be serious fallout. The gurus try to show how powdery the shadows are and either their palettes are wonky or they're going out of their way to kick up powder because mine doesn't do that. All those browns and oranges which would be transitions to me blend out fine without fallout.
> 
> 
> the lightest shade, the bronzey shade and that really pretty green shimmer (I think it's called electro) are not very good at all, but for me the rest are just fine.


I think there are clearly some bad palettes out there but some of the people making those videos are exaggerating for the sake of the video IMO. If you know a shadow is powdery, isn't it obvious that the more you dig in, the more powdery it is? I've seen people really dig in to a shade to show the powder going anywhere.

My palette is fine. It's powdery but that's to be expected. I will still most likely return it. It just takes too much work to look good on the eye - you need the right brushes and use a really light touch and certain shades don't blend well over others. I don't have time for all that.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 3, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I think there are clearly some bad palettes out there but some of the people making those videos are exaggerating for the sake of the video IMO. If you know a shadow is powdery, isn't it obvious that the more you dig in, the more powdery it is? I've seen people really dig in to a shade to show the powder going anywhere.



This.  Some people definitely have off/bad palettes, I don't think they're faking the videos or anything, but I definitely think some of them are being extra about it.  Yes, they kick up some fallout, but because they're so pigmented, you shouldn't need to swipe the brush back and forth like 15 times to pick up the color anyway.  That's where they're losing me lol  Like just tap the brush in once or twice, it's enough.

I will also say though I notice a lot of the people doing reviews use shades differently than I would, so I feel like my experience is going to be different anyway.  I don't use bold matte colors on my eyelid, the only shades in Subculture I would use on my lid are Dawn and possibly Roxy, but most likely just Dawn (not counting the shimmers).  All of the bold color mattes I would only use on my outer corner, crease, or lower lash line, so I'm not putting a big slab of color on like some people are.  I'm more a 'neutral lid with a small pop of color' girl.  Everyone has their own looks they like, so maybe Subculture works for me bc of the way I do my shadow, and my needs/expectations are different.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2017)

The main complaint I've seen with the palette is that the shadows don't blend well.
And I've noticed that most of the successful looks with the palette are cut crease or other rather bold strategies that don't require the shadows to blend out.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The main complaint I've seen with the palette is that the shadows don't blend well.
> And I've noticed that most of the successful looks with the palette are cut crease or other rather bold strategies that don't require the shadows to blend out.



This is what I mean, I think the varying opinions are based on who's doing what type of look with the palette.  I personally don't do the more grungey/avant-garde looks that would have shades like All-Star, Edge, and Axis blended together, so I wouldn't encounter the issue.  But the people who do go for those looks are running into it.  Today I used ABH Birkin in my crease, Roxy in my crease, Hot Chocolate in my crease/outer V, and Vermeer on my eye. I rarely ever only use one palette for a look, which is another reason maybe I don't have the issue


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The main complaint I've seen with the palette is that the shadows don't blend well.
> And I've noticed that most of the successful looks with the palette are cut crease or other rather bold strategies that don't require the shadows to blend out.


Agree 100%. I don't think I've seen a good 'natural' look where the shadows blended nicely. Since I don't wear bold looks or cut creases this palette really isn't something I'll reach for.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;MdlnxgRD-Vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdlnxgRD-Vc[/video]

Cora from vintageortacky did pick up on something: the shadows in Subculture have a completely different formula from usual (she directly compared ingredients list in Subculture to the one for Modern Renaissance), and that the reason people are having trouble is because of lack of binding and oil-absorbing ingredients that ABH shadows usually have. When she demos her eyeshadow look, she goes in with whatever brush she uses only once, _and_ taps off excess product, _and_ she still had trouble with blending and whatnot.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 4, 2017)

I made sure to not run out n grab the first batch (whether LE or not) cuz I have to remember ABH isn't known well for their extended line beyond brows. I've yet to even pick up MR (but I will the next sale). I think the subculture's will improve over time esp with all the bad reviews n complaints against it. As much as I'd love to have it in my arsenal i'm gonna pass cuz I'm not for workin hard to make shadows work (hence why I stick to my viseart). I need life to be as less complicated as possible.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 4, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My lipsticks came yesterday! I love all the shades I got, they're all dirty/dusty colors which I love. I am all about a dusty neutral lol I'm wearing Stevie today and I really like the formula. It kind of gives the look of an opaque stain. The formula is very thin, feels like almost nothing on my lips, thinner and drier than a Mac matte. I would definitely get more of these!
> 
> Here's some swatches:
> 
> View attachment 60923


My lipsticks came yesterday and, so far, I'm very happy with the formula. I'm thinking about picking up Kiss and Dead Roses next.. possibly Stevie. Are Dead Roses and Stevie cool toned or warm? It's so hard to tell online.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 4, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> [video=youtube;MdlnxgRD-Vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdlnxgRD-Vc[/video]
> 
> Cora from vintageortacky did pick up on something: the shadows in Subculture have a completely different formula from usual (she directly compared ingredients list in Subculture to the one for Modern Renaissance), and that the reason people are having trouble is because of lack of binding and oil-absorbing ingredients that ABH shadows usually have. When she demos her eyeshadow look, she goes in with whatever brush she uses only once, _and_ taps off excess product, _and_ she still had trouble with blending and whatnot.


I'll have to check out her review. I've noticed other reviewers/bloggers mention that the ingredients are different.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 4, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I think there are clearly some bad palettes out there but some of the people making those videos are exaggerating for the sake of the video IMO. If you know a shadow is powdery, isn't it obvious that the more you dig in, the more powdery it is? I've seen people really dig in to a shade to show the powder going anywhere.
> 
> My palette is fine. It's powdery but that's to be expected. I will still most likely return it. It just takes too much work to look good on the eye - you need the right brushes and use a really light touch and certain shades don't blend well over others. I don't have time for all that.


Ditto, I'm just rolling my eyes each time they take the brush that come with the palette (a brush that is scratchy, hard on the eyes, fluffy but stiff at the same time) and they are like look! look! all the powder flying away and i'm just DUH! no way Sherlock! 


LiliV said:


> This.  Some people definitely have off/bad palettes, I don't think they're faking the videos or anything, but I definitely think some of them are being extra about it.  Yes, they kick up some fallout, but because they're so pigmented, you shouldn't need to swipe the brush back and forth like 15 times to pick up the color anyway.  That's where they're losing me lol  Like just tap the brush in once or twice, it's enough.
> 
> I will also say though I notice a lot of the people doing reviews use shades differently than I would, so I feel like my experience is going to be different anyway.  I don't use bold matte colors on my eyelid, the only shades in Subculture I would use on my lid are Dawn and possibly Roxy, but most likely just Dawn (not counting the shimmers).  All of the bold color mattes I would only use on my outer corner, crease, or lower lash line, so I'm not putting a big slab of color on like some people are.  I'm more a 'neutral lid with a small pop of color' girl.  Everyone has their own looks they like, so maybe Subculture works for me bc of the way I do my shadow, and my needs/expectations are different.


Or when they rolled the brushes and say oh wow look all the pigment! again i'm just rolling my eyes ... I agree a lot of the darker color won't be a problem in the outer v and crease but you really need to use a small brush and be precise with the application.


boschicka said:


> The main complaint I've seen with the palette is that the shadows don't blend well.
> And I've noticed that most of the successful looks with the palette are cut crease or other rather bold strategies that don't require the shadows to blend out.


 too pigmented and don't blend well


----------



## LiliV (Aug 4, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> My lipsticks came yesterday and, so far, I'm very happy with the formula. I'm thinking about picking up Kiss and Dead Roses next.. possibly Stevie. Are Dead Roses and Stevie cool toned or warm? It's so hard to tell online.



They're both reddish/beet bases that lean more cool.  The red undertones make them seem a little bit warm, but overall they're definitely more cool.  Dead Roses leans very dusty mauve on me (NW 10 skin) and Stevie leans dusty magenta, but like a red magenta.  Stevie is hard for me to describe. With a warm eye look they look even more cool-toned.  They're actually beautiful layered too, the other day I brought both into the bathroom getting ready and put on Dead Roses but then grabbed Stevie on my way out by accident so I used that to touch up and it looked great! lol

I ordered Cool Brown and Rum Punch, I wanted them initially but I didn't want to go too nuts until I tried the formula first


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 4, 2017)

Stephanie Nicole posted a review of the Subculture palette.

[video=youtube;1_xjrpZArOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_xjrpZArOo[/video]


----------



## boschicka (Aug 4, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Stephanie Nicole posted a review of the Subculture palette.



Her look came out rough.  That's why I was never interested in this palette b/c I feared my look would come out like this.    I knew it was above my skill level.


----------



## leonah (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm not going to run out to buy the new palette. but I do love the MR palette and I think that one is definitely worth it. just don't hope they change the formula of MR too as they did with subculture


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 6, 2017)

I ordered Subculture from Ulta. My friend got it and said it's fine as long as you don't go swirling your brush in the shadows like a maniac. I had rewards so my palette was free, so I figured why not?! Will report back when I get it.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 7, 2017)

Returned the subculture palette and matte lipsticks. I didn't get a bad palette but, overall, I don't think it's easy to use. The colors I wouldn't reach for on a daily basis. The lipsticks were a little too drying for my liking.

More money for me to spend on the new Charlotte Tilbury collection.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 7, 2017)

I used Subculture this weekend for a more dramatic look and was happy with how it came out.  I used ABH Vermeer on the lid with Kylie Ultra Glow in Santorini on top and then Axis on my outer corner, a little into my crease, and Mercury in my crease.  I had no issues with blending at all. But again, that's about as dramatic as I would go.  There aren't too many shades in the palette that I would use together.  It's more of a palette of bold single shadows to me that I would use one at a time.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 7, 2017)

I got 3 of the lipsticks when they had the buy 2 get 1 free promotion for national lipstick day and for $18 they're okay but I only liked one which was Brandy and I threw the other 2 away. I'll stick to CL although they're super expensive.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 8, 2017)

I received my order last week and wore Orchid lipstick on the weekend. The first time I used it was without any primer/base. It is very pigmented and has a thin texture. It was very drying like a liquid lipstick and I removed it and applied a more creamy matte for my day out. The day after I used MAC Prep and Prime as a base which helped and I was able to wear it for hours without a very dry feeling. I might use my Clarins lip oil next time or a lip balm. 

The colour is absolutely gorgeous and the packaging is very nice and feels sturdy. 

I'm happy with my other shades Soft Pink and Plumeria and will wear them soon. I would prefer a more comfortable matte formula as I find drying matte lipsticks impossible to touch up and save them for shorter outings.

I haven't tried the 3 liquid HLs I ordered yet but noticed Temptalia gave them very poor reviews.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 12, 2017)

I just ordered two of the matte lipsticks in the shades Dead Roses and Cool Brown. I've not tried any of the ABH lip products before. I've only consistently purchased their eyeshadows. After that initial launch of the liquid lipsticks when so many people were disappointed I've just avoided their lip products entirely. I figured I would do better with a traditional lipstick. I am a fan of MAC Retro Matte lipsticks so I'm not that concerned about it being too trying. A thin layer of balm helps with that issue. I grabbed them from Ulta during their recent 20% off prestige promotion. I'm hoping I like what I get. I'm  also really hoping they expand the color selection. I'm not the biggest fan of nude lips anymore. Anyone else grab either of the colors mentioned?


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 13, 2017)

I was late to the party with Modern Renaissance, but I love it so much I've gone on to buy more than 30 ABH singles this summer. I love the shades in Subculture (those orange tones and greens), but I returned mine yesterday. I'm used to how pigmented and soft ABH shadows are, but I just wasn't happy with the ways the greens refused to blend. The lighter tones were fine, although I agree with others that the two duochrome shades were useless.

If the formula is improved, I'll definitely buy it again. If this is the new formulation and her new singles will be like this too, I won't be buying any more.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2017)

I got the Subculture palette and wore it 2 days in a row and then left for a trip.  I had one down day where I could check in on the beauty world and I saw tons of Youtube videos on the palette.  I didn't know what to think.  I liked the palette but I know I didn't use all the colors.  I was too beat to sort through all that stuff at the time.  I was curious about what all the hoopla was about.  I watched 2 videos and both youtubers liked the palette.  I know the videos I saw before I left were positive as well.  Hmmm.  I don't want to watch anymore right now.  I may try again tomorrow.  I know that the colors that I used were super pigmented.  Well the mattes anyway.  I did have some trouble with the yellow green shimmer shade (very sheer) but I loved the color.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2017)

I've officially decided to skip the Subculture pallet. I've been cleaning up and organizing my stash and I realized that I have a lot of the colors in INGLOT.  Mainly Untamed, Axis, Edge and Destiny. INGLOT does amazingly pigmented matte shadows that blend well. NYX Duo Chromatic Illuminating Powder in Snow Rose can dupe Cube. MAC Amber Lights is an exact dupe of Adorn. I really really need to shop my stash more.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 19, 2017)

Top to bottom: Rosewood, Stevie, Latte, Spice


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Top to bottom: Rosewood, Stevie, Latte, Spice
> View attachment 61083



Oh, Rosewood is pretty


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 12, 2018)

From their IG Stories.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2018)

*March 2018 ~ ABH Soft Glam Eyeshadow Palette
$ TBD


Tempera
Glistening
Orange Soda
Rose Pink
Sultry 
Bronze
Mulberry
Dusty Rose 
Fairy
Burnt Orange
Sienna
Rustic
Cyprus Umber
Noir

(temptalia)*


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *March 2018 ~ ABH Soft Glam Eyeshadow Palette
> $ TBD
> View attachment 62913
> 
> ...


Those Dusty rose come in single? it is the only shade i want, because really I just think that palette is boring! and I sold my MR palette because I wasn't using it so i wont buy a palette where they recycle 3-4 shade from it.   Pity that the Subculture eyeshadow formula didn't agree with me because that was more up my ally. 

EDIT: yep dusty rose come in single so I know what to add in my next sephora order


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *March 2018 ~ ABH Soft Glam Eyeshadow Palette
> $ TBD
> View attachment 62913
> 
> ...


Meh

I'm at a point in my collection where all of this can be duped. With previous ABH palettes, singles, MG singles, Colourpop singles and MAC singles.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2018)

Very, very meh palette. And yeah, very dupeable.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## bybare (Jan 19, 2018)

Glad this thread is here I am a collector of ABH palettes and use them all. This soft glam did not make jump and not thinking of picking it up. I feel like I am divorcing ABH LOL!


----------



## bybare (Jan 19, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've officially decided to skip the Subculture pallet. I've been cleaning up and organizing my stash and I realized that I have a lot of the colors in INGLOT.  Mainly Untamed, Axis, Edge and Destiny. INGLOT does amazingly pigmented matte shadows that blend well. NYX Duo Chromatic Illuminating Powder in Snow Rose can dupe Cube. MAC Amber Lights is an exact dupe of Adorn. I really really need to shop my stash more.



Reading thread backwards, I LOVE my Inglot stash and do not get enough love! Did you ever pick up Subculture? I picked up a backup during Sephora's weekly wow sale. I use it often and love the shadows, I might be alone in this thread regarding Sub Gate


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey all, ABH sale happening now on their website. Ends tomorrow at 11:59pm 

$5 single shadows
$5 Matte Lipsticks (limit 2 per order)

free shipping over $25 {standard)


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems they're also doing $10 off the Prism palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2018)

bybare said:


> Reading thread backwards, I LOVE my Inglot stash and do not get enough love! Did you ever pick up Subculture? I picked up a backup during Sephora's weekly wow sale. I use it often and love the shadows, I might be alone in this thread regarding Sub Gate


 Nope! I stuck to my guns and skipped the Subculture palette.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2018)

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2018)

The Rudolph style nose highlight kills me


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The Rudolph style nose highlight kills me



I see it so much on IG


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2018)

I hate to say it but I think I want this. However, it will definitely have to be swatched. I'm not buying too many champagne highlighters of late.


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> I hate to say it but I think I want this. However, it will definitely have to be swatched. I'm not buying too many champagne highlighters of late.



It is so aesthetically pleasing!! I think I have to pass though. I have too many highlighters not get any love. *womp womp*


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The Rudolph style nose highlight kills me



*The first thing that popped in my head was Pinocchio...*

*I love how "We are one..." in our thoughts here! *


----------



## leonah (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't like the "rudolph" glow nose either lol. but I do highlght slightly on the bridge of my nose but just there nothing on the tip my nose would look humongous


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *The first thing that popped in my head was Pinocchio...*
> 
> *I love how "We are one..." in our thoughts here! *



Don't know why my mind flashed to Cindy Lou Who


----------



## MissTania (Jan 29, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63068
> 
> 
> Instagram
> ...



I really like this! Swatches are already on Trendmood1's Instagram and it looks gorgeous.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 29, 2018)

I picked up 8 eyeshadows (with 2 free 4 pan compacts) during the recent ABH sale and a back up of Orchid lipstick which I love. I use MAC Prep and Prime Lip beforehand and before it dries down I apply Orchid and it does not look dry/cracked or feel dry/uncomfortable. I would have preferred a comfortable matte formula instead however on the plus side it is helping me use up the MAC Prep and Prime Lip and the result is very nice.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 30, 2018)

I got 20 eyeshadow singles and of course my order was wrong but they are fixing it. I'm kicking myself for not ordering more.


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Feb 15, 2018)

Totally agree with bybare, although I was able to get my hands on ABH only last year for the first time (they don't sell it in Italy). I love ABH products and I'd actually buy anything they sell, but the soft glam isn't a palette that i would pick up..  it doesn't make me say: Wow! if you know what i mean..


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 15, 2018)

Forgot to post this... probably out by now lol


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 16, 2018)

My soft glam palette should be here on Monday. There's nothing exciting about the palette but it still called to me. I think it would be easy to put together a quick eye look and I really like ABH shadows.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 16, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My soft glam palette should be here on Monday. There's nothing exciting about the palette but it still called to me. I think it would be easy to put together a quick eye look and I really like ABH shadows.


Let us know your impression after the subculture debacle i need a LOT of reviews before buying a palette from ABH


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2018)

*Soft Glam ~ Swatches
*

*
temptalia

easy skip for me *


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 21, 2018)

I've been wearing the Soft Glam palette for the last few days and am really liking it. IMO the quality is on par with Modern Renaissance and it might be easier to wear than MR - I know I had trouble incorporating the pink and red shades into a look.

Like I said in my post above, it's not an exciting palette by any means but it's a great neutral palette. Since I have MR a quite a few of the ABH single shadows so I do have dupes but I don't mind having all the colors in one palette is so convenient...especially for travel.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 24, 2018)

*Soft Glam Review*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 27, 2018)

*Just realized, I put this post in the wrong thread....*


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 28, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I've been wearing the Soft Glam palette for the last few days and am really liking it. IMO the quality is on par with Modern Renaissance and it might be easier to wear than MR - I know I had trouble incorporating the pink and red shades into a look.
> 
> Like I said in my post above,* it's not an exciting palette by any means but it's a great neutral palette*. Since I have MR a quite a few of the ABH single shadows so I do have dupes but I don't mind having all the colors in one palette is so convenient...especially for travel.


I think the same about this palette


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 28, 2018)

And now I'm excited about Amrezy and bronzers od ABH - they're marvelous 
I got a set of lipsticks for the order (as free gift from Cult Beauty).
I've never had Anastasia lipsticks before. But I liked them very much. From the first wear 
Below - Hudson on the lips (and on my avatar)


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 29, 2018)

Seven Of Nine said:


> And now I'm excited about Amrezy and bronzers od ABH - they're marvelous
> I got a set of lipsticks for the order (as free gift from Cult Beauty).
> I've never had Anastasia lipsticks before. But I liked them very much. From the first wear
> Below - Hudson on the lips (and on my avatar)
> ...


That color looks great on you. I'd get it except I don't like liquid lipsticks.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 29, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> That color looks great on you. I'd get it except I don't like liquid lipsticks.



Thank you


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 14, 2018)

Bacteria, Animal Waste Found in Counterfeit Cosmetics Seized During LAPD Fashion District Bust; 6 Arrested | KTLA


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 14, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Bacteria, Animal Waste Found in Counterfeit Cosmetics Seized During LAPD Fashion District Bust; 6 Arrested | KTLA


*
That is full on disgusting...*


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 7, 2018)

Thoughts on the ABHxNorvina palette ?

Anastasia x Norvina Eyeshadow Palette for July 2018


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 7, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Bacteria, Animal Waste Found in Counterfeit Cosmetics Seized During LAPD Fashion District Bust; 6 Arrested | KTLA




That is just nasty.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Thoughts on the ABHxNorvina palette ?
> 
> Anastasia x Norvina Eyeshadow Palette for July 2018



Pretty. I'll probably get it when it hits Ulta.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 8, 2018)

*For visual reference  
 I am on a no buy for pre-made e/s palettes. It looks pretty. Swatches will be telling.*


(temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Jul 10, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Thoughts on the ABHxNorvina palette ?
> 
> Anastasia x Norvina Eyeshadow Palette for July 2018



I NEED it!! lol.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 1, 2018)

Ordered the Norvina palette today. I had Ulta points, so I got it for $29. Couldn't resist at that price! I have green eyes, so purple e/s is a go to for me.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Aug 21, 2018)

Norvina is very pretty, easy to use and blend, well pigmented, but it is not unique.
Below make up with Norvina.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Anastasia Beverly Hills Holiday 2018!  Свотчи новой палетки теней Anastasia Beverly Hills [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Sultry]#Sultry  Eyeshadows Palette. На официальном…”[/url]


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Anastasia Beverly Hills Holiday 2018!  Свотчи новой палетки теней Anastasia Beverly Hills #Sultry  Eyeshadows Palette. На официальном…”



This kind of has my interest but I'd like to see a review on it first


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> This kind of has my interest but I'd like to see a review on it first



I don't see much ABH stuff on my social media feed anymore but I'll post if I see any


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2018)

*Here ya go! Some pics of Sultry 
*















(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2018)

The Sultry palette is out on their site now! And I like the looks of it.

(edited to add that I wish Twig and Slate were available as singles!)


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 30, 2018)

I bought the Norvina palette and returned it without even using it. I do think that I will enjoy the Sultry palette for this upcoming holiday season


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Oct 2, 2018)

I have the norvina and I love it, formula and colors.

Although i love ABH eyeshadows so much I decided to skip the sultry.. I'd really like to get a similar eyeshadow shade as SLATE.. and I already saw someone sharing a dupe of it ( if I recall correctly from NYX).

I also saw a post on twitter where someone was comparing all their palettes, removing the pop of colors that each palette had and the result was that the neautral shades are always more or less the same.. and if you consider that each palette has only a few pop shades.. well it made me think.. (i already own modern renaissance, prism and norvina).

If I find the twitter post picture, can I share it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2018)

FrankieFrancy said:


> If I find the twitter post picture, can I share it?



Yes, of course! Just credit the source.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 25, 2018)

Sultry  



It's okay but I prefer Norvina


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 26, 2019)

New palette coming out on March 4: Riviera. Definitely one for those who love brights.

Anastasia Riviera Eyeshadow Palette Launches March 4th


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 4, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> New palette coming out on March 4: Riviera. Definitely one for those who love brights.
> 
> Anastasia Riviera Eyeshadow Palette Launches March 4th



I'm actually interested in this. I will however wait until I can swatch in store before I buy.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 9, 2019)

I have the Riviera palette, but I have yet to use it. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so I can feel inspired to use it. The face mist is nice so far. It has a pleasant scent and I really like the way the product sprays out. I'll have to wear it with makeup to see how/if it does anything special though.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 19, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Dipbrow Gel yet? I would love to simplify my brow routine and wondering if this is a good option. Right now I use THREE brow products every day  on my very blonde, sparse brows


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

Rinstar said:


> Has anyone tried the Dipbrow Gel yet? I would love to simplify my brow routine and wondering if this is a good option. Right now I use THREE brow products every day  on my very blonde, sparse brows



I didn't like it. Tried the blonde one. It was too thick and unnatural for my taste. I will stay with Benefit (also three products).


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I didn't like it. Tried the blonde one. It was too thick and unnatural for my taste. I will stay with *Benefit (also three products)*.





Rinstar said:


> Has anyone tried the Dipbrow Gel yet? I would love to simplify my brow routine and wondering if this is a good option. *Right now I use THREE brow products *every day  on my very blonde, sparse brows



*I am a Benefit brow user too. I purchased the fancy rose gold packaged Bomb-Ass Brows! kit in December. I was due to replace my ABH clear gel...there was a sale, so I bought the whole dang Benefit kit. I ended up purging a few other old brow products. One of which was MAC Pro Longwear Brow Set...The new ABH looks super similar to me. 

On some days I just spoolie my brows with gel...other days I will use pencil, KaBROW! cream and setting gel. *


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2019)

I use the Benefit pencil and I was using the gel but I have been using the Anastasia one. I really like it but I definitely have to use a lighter hand than with the Benefit gel or else I'll look crazy. My brows have grown back in nicely, but I can't imagine being able to just run some gel through them and go.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 19, 2019)

Well at least you all made me feel better about using 3 products for the best look. I sometimes feel excessive, but it looks the best of anything I've tried


----------



## rachelbird (Mar 20, 2019)

Hows benefit for brows? I've always used those no name brands for brow drawings!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

shontay07108 said:


> I use the Benefit pencil and I was using the gel but I have been using the Anastasia one. I really like it but I definitely have to use a lighter hand than with the Benefit gel* or else I'll look crazy*. My brows have grown back in nicely, but I can't imagine being able to just run some gel through them and go.



That's how I felt and I used the lightest color.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

Rinstar said:


> Well at least you all made me feel better about using 3 products for the best look. I sometimes feel excessive, but it looks the best of anything I've tried



If it works for you that is all what counts. Nothing worse than trying to make a new product work that isn't meant for you or the look you are going for.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

rachelbird said:


> Hows benefit for brows? I've always used those no name brands for brow drawings!


I love it, but you get really little product for a lot of $$$. If no name brands work well for you, stick it with it, unless you are willing to spend the cash.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rinstar said:


> Well at least you all made me feel better about using 3 products for the best look. I sometimes feel excessive, but it looks the best of anything I've tried


I use 3 brow products too. On top of dying my brows lol. So don’t feel excessive!


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 20, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> I use 3 brow products too. On top of dying my brows lol. So don’t feel excessive!


Thanks! I've thought about dying my brows too. They're just so blonde, they're invisible


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2019)

Took advantage of the current 50% off single eyeshadows sale and got a couple of shades (Stone and Buon Fresco).


----------



## kittycalico (Oct 2, 2019)

Another new palette “leak”


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 2, 2019)

kittycalico said:


> Another new palette “leak”
> 
> View attachment 66714


This is making even Colourpop look conservative with their releases.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 3, 2019)

kittycalico said:


> Another new palette “leak”
> 
> View attachment 66714


Want it


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 5, 2019)

I thought I'd wait on this one. Looks pretty but spring like to me. Love the packaging. But then Beautylish says some sets are coming. Now I'm curious.


----------

